# November Fall Testers (107)... (22) BFPs! Here we are! Find your TTC/Buddy!



## MrsMM24

:test: *LIST* :flower:​

*DECEMBER THREAD*: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879



_ers *TBD* (3)_
ASHLY
BRAVEMOM
CHILDS822
NINO3


11/1 - testers (3) 
xEMMADx --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:GLARSON1129 :bfp: 10.29:happydance:
LINDSS --> AF... See you again at November's End!


11/2 - testers (1) 
GODSENTANGEL --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/3 - testers (3) 
AMCOLECCHI --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:MEANT2BAMOM :bfp: 11.5:happydance:
SHOLI --> AF... See you again at November's end!
SUFFOLKSAZZLE --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/4 - testers (6) 
ALOCIN22 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:sadangel:BABYMABEY :bfp: 11.6
CAPT.CATHRYN --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
JEAN40 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
ME_POO ??
:bfp:xKATIEx :bfp: 11.8:happydance:


11/5 - testers (4) 
BABY_DREAM ??
ES89 --> AF... See you again at November's end!
MRS.MARYLAND --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:NEEDABUMPASAP :bfp: 11.4:happydance:
SHEDGE84 ??


11/6 - testers (4) 
BABYSAA --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
KAT S --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
PJSTENSGAARD ??
RUNNERGRL --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/7 - testers (3) 
:bfp:AZBABYDUST :bfp: 11.13:happydance:
FEZZIE --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
RIVER54 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/8 - :testers (3)
FOOTIEC --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
IMAGINARY8x --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
NAVWAG --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/9 - testers (2) 
:bfp:PLATINUMVAGUE :bfp: 11.12:happydance:
WANTABELLY ??


11/10 - testers (5) 
GEM1210390 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
KEL21 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
KELSEYK --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:PANDASPOT :bfp: 11.10:happydance:
TORI22508 ??


11/11 - testers (3)
ECHO --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
FAITHHOPELOV3 ??
MRS. 2010 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
MRS.MASON515 ??


11/12 - testers (8)
BEAUTIFULLEI2 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:COLORMEFAMOUS :bfp: 11.9:happydance:
xGRACEx ??
:bfp:ICEPRINCESS :bfp: 11.14:happydance:
LOVETOTEACH86 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
MIRANDAH --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
MRSGRUFFALO --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/13 - testers (1) 
BCHTCH ??


11/14 - testers (4) 
:bfp:GODDESS25 :bfp: 11.12:happydance:
GRAYSMOMMY --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
MUMMYTO3 ??
TMCROWE ??


11/15 - testers (5) 
AMYMAGILL ??
HOPEFORBFP --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:RENNER :bfp: 11.16:happydance:
JANEYWANEY --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/16 - testers (3) 
LIZLOVELUST --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
LOROJOVANOS --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:SARAHRN04 :bfp: 11.12:happydance:


11/17 - testers (2) 
DANTZ --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
MINTAROO --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/18 - testers (3) 
INKDCHICK ??
LUNA_19 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
STARTINGTOTRY ??


11/19 - testers (3) 
CFLOWER04 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
MORASMUM ??
TTCMIKEANDME --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/20 - testers (1) 
:bfp:READYNWILLING :bfp: 11.20:happydance:


11/21 - testers (6) 
3ATHENA3 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
BELLABLUE ??
CRISTEENA --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
SAFARIGURI --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
SAMANTAP ??
ZOEY1 ??


11/22 - testers (5) 
:bfp:CRYSTAL523 :bfp: 11.19:happydance:
KRYSB ??
:bfp:MMMOREOS :bfp: 11.20:happydance:
PINKPEONY10 ??
TURTLEMOMMA --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/23 - testers (1) 
MUMMYLOVE ??


11/24 - testers (3)
CASTAWAYBRIDE --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
CHARLIEGIRL27 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
UNDER25TTC ??


11/25 - testers (4) 
:bfp:KNK2011 :bfp: 11.23:happydance:
KOJ518 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:LAWIFE :bfp: 11.25:happydance:
MRSMUMMY85 ??


11/26 - testers (2) 
PHOTOGMOMMY ??
:bfp:SETAREI :bfp: 11.26:happydance:


11/27 - testers (3) 
DATUCKER --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
LINDSS --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
:bfp:SHOLI :bfp: 11.23:happydance:


11/28 - testers (3)
MISSBX ??
SAYWHAT2012 ??
STEVI11 --> AF... See you again at December's begin!


11/29 - testers (1)
:bfp:BABYCHKA :bfp: 11.23:happydance:


11/30 - testers (5) 
BMICHAELSON --> AF... See you again at December's begin!
.BABYH0PES. ??
DESPEREAUX ??
HOPIN4ABUMP ??
:bfp:ISMARIE143 :bfp: 11.30:happydance:
PCOSFIGHTER ??



Hi Ladies,

We are going to start this cycle with some *REAL PMA* as we have in the past!!

I am LTTC'er after 2 losses. Our daughter is 9 yo and we are ALL looking forward to a LO no more than 10 yo younger than her!! Well, as most are aware, we got our :bfp: 8.14.12!!!

I have always gotten *great* feedback and inquiries on my threads so as promised, I will continue my PMA TWW threads for as long as possible, even through my BFP!! I want to see all of us get our bfps! I know that we can support each other as we either decide to wait or test early.... *Join!*

*Ladies....*I think there should be PLENTY of opportunities to "Buddy Up!" There are quite a few ladies that can be BUDDIES. This is a *no judgement, happy, PMA, pleasant* thread, don't hesitiate to call these ladies out on thread and contact them to buddy up. I love seeing us all bond together and get through the TTC, TWW, and 9 mos together!!! GL!!!

Also, at _8DPO,_ try to end your post with a little SS (symptom spotting) to help everyone here as we all go through the TWW...

Good Luck to us *all, *FXD and of course, PLENTY of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

ill be testing the 12th.. I still haven't started this month but with my temp drop today at 13dpo Im sure the witch will show up. The 12th is actually DH & I's 1 year wedding anniversary so it would be a nice gift :)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I will be testing on the 11th a day after AF is due. Good luck everyone!! Baby dust to every1!!!


----------



## ES89

Hi I am on cd9, I will be testing on the 5th all being well  will update when I get my +opk. I got my +opk on cd14 last cycle (hoping it will be the same this cycle!) GL everyone


----------



## Footiec

Hi there, 
Put me down for the 8th if I can hold off that long x


----------



## Baby_Dream

I am 95 percent sure it won't be my month, but I will test on the 2nd of november :) 5 percent ain't bad :)


----------



## Fezzie

I am testing on Nov 7th and totally confused with those darn OPKs. I'm convinced that sometimes my morning urine is too concentrated and giving a false positive ad I'm CD 10 and had two dark lines but when I tested in the afternoon it was negative. It's happened the last three months!


----------



## alocin22

Fingers crossed will be testing on the 4th November :)


----------



## morasmum

I'll be teting on the 19th!


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> I am testing on Nov 7th and totally confused with those darn OPKs. I'm convinced that sometimes my morning urine is too concentrated and giving a false positive ad I'm CD 10 and had two dark lines but when I tested in the afternoon it was negative. It's happened the last three months!

FEZZIE- When you say morning urine, you dont mean FMU do you? You're supposed to test between 10am and 6 pm, not your FMU!


----------



## MrsMM24

*FEZZIE* I was about to mention the same thing that *LOROJOVANOS* mentioned, except my FS and doc told me 12-8pm. The box that you get will also indicate that, they do not recommend FMU or morning, it tests a different hormone than HPTs... GL:dust:


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> I am testing on Nov 7th and totally confused with those darn OPKs. I'm convinced that sometimes my morning urine is too concentrated and giving a false positive ad I'm CD 10 and had two dark lines but when I tested in the afternoon it was negative. It's happened the last three months!
> 
> FEZZIE- When you say morning urine, you dont mean FMU do you? You're supposed to test between 10am and 6 pm, not your FMU!Click to expand...

Um...yes, I test with FMU because the kits say to, don't they? They also say you should test at the same time each day. Maybe I should try to pee at noon? That way I'll have 4 hours of urine saved up (which the tests also recommend).

I'm starting to feel foolish here....:blush:


----------



## Fezzie

MrsMM24 said:


> *FEZZIE* I was about to mention the same thing that *LOROJOVANOS* mentioned, except my FS and doc told me 12-8pm. The box that you get will also indicate that, they do not recommend FMU or morning, it tests a different hormone than HPTs... GL:dust:

Man, I could swear all the different brands I've used say FMU. Hmmmm....


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> I am testing on Nov 7th and totally confused with those darn OPKs. I'm convinced that sometimes my morning urine is too concentrated and giving a false positive ad I'm CD 10 and had two dark lines but when I tested in the afternoon it was negative. It's happened the last three months!
> 
> FEZZIE- When you say morning urine, you dont mean FMU do you? You're supposed to test between 10am and 6 pm, not your FMU!Click to expand...

On a different note, how have you been feeling lorojovanos?


----------



## pjstensgaard

Nov. 5 for me


----------



## morasmum

Fezzie, i hate opks !
However i read that the best windows to test are between 11-3pm and 5-10pm . What i plan to do is test twice daily from cd 11 until FF says i've ovulated to see if i can see the surge.
I think the clear blue fertility monitor stick is the only one that needs to have fmu. Cheap opks are fine with any time urine.


----------



## MrsMM24

*MORAS*, you are so right, we used the CBFM and they require FMU. When I used the cheapies, I tested twice because it is such a short window. Good Luck to all of you Ladies!:dust:


----------



## River54

Can you put me down for testing Nov 7th? Probably change a bit once I've o'd...

On a different note...we finally heard back from the fs, and we have our first appt next April....I did not think it would take that long to get in! seriously, wait a year before they'll recommend it, and then wait another half year to get in?....ugh...I somehow thought the wait would not be that long!
<start vent/rent---
It is close to the end of the workday here, and I am just being frustrated that it has taken this long in general to get pregnant... I was a teenager when I had my daughter...after 1 time...going forward, when I finally have a great partner and we are ready to have one, we haven't been able to yet! soo much more to say, but alas, I am working... -- end vent/rant>

Maybe my gp can do a few tests this year to narrow it down...


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE- I dont know why the packs you use say FMU for opk's but def not. I agree, do them at lunch time, the same time each day hon, sometimes when you are close to positive, you can test twice a day so you dont miss your surge. Some people have a very short surge...
I'm feeling ok. Cramps are BRUTAL, obviously since theres 4 months worth of "stuff" in there to get rid of. I'm starting my Clomid tonight so just hatching up a plan. Went through a bunch of charts on FF who took Clomid days 3-7 and which days they actually ovulated. I'm going to figure out my window and do every other day for 10 days or so, I think...


----------



## lorojovanos

River54 said:


> Can you put me down for testing Nov 7th? Probably change a bit once I've o'd...
> 
> On a different note...we finally heard back from the fs, and we have our first appt next April....I did not think it would take that long to get in! seriously, wait a year before they'll recommend it, and then wait another half year to get in?....ugh...I somehow thought the wait would not be that long!
> <start vent/rent---
> It is close to the end of the workday here, and I am just being frustrated that it has taken this long in general to get pregnant... I was a teenager when I had my daughter...after 1 time...going forward, when I finally have a great partner and we are ready to have one, we haven't been able to yet! soo much more to say, but alas, I am working... -- end vent/rant>
> 
> Maybe my gp can do a few tests this year to narrow it down...

I'm sorry you're feeling that way. Luckily we were in pretty quickly but i do understand your frustration in regards to waiting so long for something. Our son, has epilepsy, had 5 seizures in 4 weeks and we got him in for an EEG, 2 of them, within days. An MRI, we have to wait almost 2 years, 2 frickin years so we have zero medication, zero answers until feb of 2013. So I get how you feel about they want you to wait so long to confirm "there is a problem" but then you end up waiting just as long after that, to be seen...:hugs:


----------



## morasmum

River54 said:


> Can you put me down for testing Nov 7th? Probably change a bit once I've o'd...
> 
> On a different note...we finally heard back from the fs, and we have our first appt next April....I did not think it would take that long to get in! seriously, wait a year before they'll recommend it, and then wait another half year to get in?....ugh...I somehow thought the wait would not be that long!
> <start vent/rent---
> It is close to the end of the workday here, and I am just being frustrated that it has taken this long in general to get pregnant... I was a teenager when I had my daughter...after 1 time...going forward, when I finally have a great partner and we are ready to have one, we haven't been able to yet! soo much more to say, but alas, I am working... -- end vent/rant>
> 
> Maybe my gp can do a few tests this year to narrow it down...


Incredible, well best thing to do is relax until april ... And get preggo without their help  and then cancel the appointment!


----------



## ES89

When I use opk I test with smu and also in the eve when it's close to positive


----------



## tugAwug

River54 said:


> Can you put me down for testing Nov 7th? Probably change a bit once I've o'd...
> 
> On a different note...we finally heard back from the fs, and we have our first appt next April....I did not think it would take that long to get in! seriously, wait a year before they'll recommend it, and then wait another half year to get in?....ugh...I somehow thought the wait would not be that long!
> <start vent/rent---
> It is close to the end of the workday here, and I am just being frustrated that it has taken this long in general to get pregnant... I was a teenager when I had my daughter...after 1 time...going forward, when I finally have a great partner and we are ready to have one, we haven't been able to yet! soo much more to say, but alas, I am working... -- end vent/rant>
> 
> Maybe my gp can do a few tests this year to narrow it down...

I so feel your pain....I had my daughter at 21 9yrs ago and got on bc shortly after thinking when I'm ready I'll get off of bc and have the next one. Well I'm ready and I've been ready for the last year and nothing. If only we could really control getting pregnant. I guess when the time is right we'll get those bfp's....:hugs:


----------



## Sholi

here i am, please add me for the 3rd November.

this is starting to get a bit old.......


----------



## Crystal5483

Well I'm back. Or I will be... Once I start to bleed.

Levels rose from 17 to 19 in 3 days so nurse said it's a chemical. I'm actually hoping to bleed soon as I just want this over with so I can start fresh. THAT and I do not want to hear it's another ectopic!! 

I don't have a testing date yet. But I will let you know.


----------



## ES89

Sorry to hear that crystal :-( big hug! X


----------



## lorojovanos

O CRYSTAL I'm so sorry hon. WTH is going on with my buddies this month:(
Your temps rose and you had a positive this morning, is she saying its a chemical solely on your numbers?


----------



## Crystal5483

levels only rose from 17 to 19 over three days... you can pretty much say that it's the end. Especially where the darkness of the tests peaked on Wednesday and has gotten lighter since. 

I have to have an HSG as a prerequisite before insurance will cover the IUI so as soon as I'm done bleeding I will have that procedure done. Does anyone know if you can TTC the same month as HSG is done? Is there any risk of MC if it does happen?

Also - I mentioned to the nurse that I want to do a progesterone test around day 21-ish (depending on O) so I can see what the level is. And I also mentioned that I want to start progesterone like right after O... she said we can talk to the doctor about that one. Like why not? I think that may be a big issue of mine. Ironically (and coincidentally) I heard that b6 can help with progesterone. Well the nurse advised me to stop the super B-complex as they were unsure what other things were in it... and so I stopped that Tuesday after the blood draw and now here I am... hmmm


----------



## lorojovanos

I also heard b6 helps with progesterone...


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Crystal5483 said:


> Well I'm back. Or I will be... Once I start to bleed.
> 
> Levels rose from 17 to 19 in 3 days so nurse said it's a chemical. I'm actually hoping to bleed soon as I just want this over with so I can start fresh. THAT and I do not want to hear it's another ectopic!!
> 
> I don't have a testing date yet. But I will let you know.

:hugs:


----------



## River54

I have taken a B Complex for the past couple months. Not a high dose, just 25mg at night and a prenatal that has 25mg of most b vitamins in the morning. So I would have consistent dosages of it throughout the day/night
My very heavy periods have gone away. 
First month of taking them, still heavyish period, second month, less so, now not heavy at all, just light or medium. 
I have also noticed that during the lp, I don't get anymore spotting until the night before or day of expected af.

I have tried other things in the past, fertilitea etc, this was the best for me. I very much do not miss the heavy af!


----------



## Platinumvague

Can I join? hubby came home all excited today and said we can start in November for #2.please don't call us crazy but we are going to try for a boy(not to hard though) I won't be on here monthly.Just certain months.I should be ovulating around the 20th of November so I'm not sure when I would test yet.I totally forget how this works!


----------



## Platinumvague

Oh we'll nvm.guess I won't be joining the November thread.I don't ovulate until around the 27th!


----------



## hiri786

Sorry crystal xxxx


----------



## echo

:hugs: Crystal! So sorry to hear that.

And Fezzie, you are not the only one confused by opk's. The Rite Aid ones that I buy also say FMU. I would follow whatever the directions on the box say, personally.


----------



## luna_19

Crystal I am so sorry :hugs:

You can definitely ttc on the same cycle as your hsg, lots of ladies get pregnant on their hsg cycle :)


----------



## Fezzie

Sholi said:


> here i am, please add me for the 3rd November.
> 
> this is starting to get a bit old.......

:hugs: Oh Sholi, I know exactly how you feel! This is our 12th month trying. My friend started TTC#2 last month, and AF showed, and she told me she was so disappointed. I laughed and thought to myself "_YOU'RE_ disappointed?"


----------



## Fezzie

Crystal5483 said:


> Well I'm back. Or I will be... Once I start to bleed.
> 
> Levels rose from 17 to 19 in 3 days so nurse said it's a chemical. I'm actually hoping to bleed soon as I just want this over with so I can start fresh. THAT and I do not want to hear it's another ectopic!!
> 
> I don't have a testing date yet. But I will let you know.

:hugs: Sorry Crystal :(


----------



## Fezzie

ES89 said:


> When I use opk I test with smu and also in the eve when it's close to positive

Hmmm, I guess I could also start testing twice a day if it looks close to positive. Food for thought!


----------



## Fezzie

River54...your post was the spur I needed to look into the link between short lp and B6. I haven't been taking my previtamins regularly, but I will now. What was shocking was that there were only 1.6 mg of B6 in there! So, I went and got a 100mg B6 supplement, and I'm going to start taking 50mg/day. A few of your lovely ladies had commented in the Sept thread that I may have a deficit since I always spot for a few days (and sometimes up to a week) before AF, but the doctor was never concerned. Maybe that's the problem! According to the two months of charting on FF, my avg lut phase is 16 days, but the cramping and spotting often starts on 10 dpo. I will keep you all updated. Anyone have further suggestions? I apparently haven't ovulated yet, though I did have pain in my R ovary yesterday. We'll see.

Thanks for listening :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Soo back on track.We will be trying this month and November.I should ovulate around the 27th of this month


----------



## lorojovanos

So, im getting ready for bed, which includes taking the bra off and holy moly, the girls hurt. Ok, not so much the girls, but like the tops, where if you have kids already, and look like me, the spot wear its like flat, before the boobs start ski sloping... It is sore, like ouch muscle hurt sore. When I have my period, normally it hurts a bit in the armpits but not here. I don't remember since its been over 4 months, but is this a side affect of Clomid?


----------



## Platinumvague

I can't answer the clomid part of the question but I have the exact same thing! Right after my period stopped 3 days ago it started. Now I have it on and off. My guess would be it is because of the clomid but hopefully someone who actually knows answers!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal how are you hun!! I'm so sorry about the chemical hun!!!! It's perfectly fine to try the same month you have your hsg. Whe I had mine they said it was likely to get prego within the first 3 months after cause everything was like Velcro but it didn't happen with me.


----------



## Dantz

Well, here I am back for more! Trying to think positively because this is month 5 of TTC #1 and 5 has always been my lucky number :) If everything goes as planned, I will be testing around the 17th. I ordered a lifetime supply of Wondfo's (both OPKs and HPTs) PLUS a month's worth of Conceive Plus. This better be it!


----------



## xEmmaDx

I will be testing around the 1st of November. Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## Platinumvague

I will be testing Nov 9th


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm sorry Crystal :hugs: I would definitely push for the progesterone supplements. I just emailed my doc and they called it in for me. They don't care because it can't hurt you so there should be no problem with your doc getting you some. 

Put me down for testing on the 15th so far. I ovulated cd 14 last month which is the first time that has ever happened and fingers crossed that happens again this month. So things I'm trying this month are FertileCM and exercise (30 minutes of cardio at least 5 days a week). Today was day one of cardio but sadly I only made it to 18 minutes. Im very out of shape right now. Also we are hoping to get a SA done this month :happy dance: yay for trying new things. :dust::dust::dust: to all.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies. I'm doing well. I started bleeding today so that actually makes me feel a little better. Means it's not ectopic or going to linger around. It's still upsetting don't get me wrong. But this helps a little. 

Yesterday kept my mind busy because DD turns 6 on the 24th and we had her birthday party yesterday and she had so much fun.

My mom had to give herself daily injections with me. I never asked her before she passed what it was for but her cousin and my FS seem to think that it was progesterone. Maybe it's in my genetics! So why not? Hopefully he's not too stubborn and if he is, I will demand them. The pregnancy that lasted the longest was the one on progesterone but I think I didn't get on it early enough (not until like 17dpo) 

I'm hoping they allow for the TTC the same month as the HSG.

Do you ladies know if they'll do IUI the same month as the HSG? Thanks!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Something is weird... My bb's still hurt, but way less than last night. Tonight is only day 4 of the Clomid but the last few hours, im having what feels like "o" pains. There is no way thats possible, right?


----------



## echo

Is it a higher dose of Clomid than the last time? Maybe your hormones were just 'tuned in' from the last cycle? Clomid stimulates ovaries, right? I don't have any answers for you, but I hope O holds off until your dh comes home!


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Is it a higher dose of Clomid than the last time? Maybe your hormones were just 'tuned in' from the last cycle? Clomid stimulates ovaries, right? I don't have any answers for you, but I hope O holds off until your dh comes home!

It's not, it's only 50mg, which I have been using the previous cycles. I'm hoping some googling will help me...
I cant wait for hubby to be home either, although i hear he is having a rough day today:haha:
How are you doing EC HO?


----------



## echo

I'm good. Waiting to O, as well. And I think I might O early, too, but we'll see. My CP was suspiciously high and soft this am. OPK in the am. Did one this afternoon, but pee was too diluted.


----------



## Platinumvague

Ok I'm having a huge tired momma brain fart moment.im using opks again this time around and even though I've read the directions 100 times I still want someone to reassure me :) ok so..once I get a positive i BD within 24-48 hrs?


----------



## echo

12-36, but 48 will cover you're +1 day.


----------



## echo

And you can keep going past the 48. ;)


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks! We are "trying" for a boy and there are so many silly rules lol.Honestly we are happy with either gender but its fun seeing if its actually going to work


----------



## Platinumvague

I have another question.Sorry if this grosses anyone out.I know you can check how fertile you are by cm but I never have the stretchy egg white even when I ovulate.The only time I have it is after I make myself orgasm.Obviously Ive been fertile enough to have a child but does anyone know why this would happen? It's almost always clear and watery or the white lotiony kind.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies:wave:

The front page has been updated....


*PLATINUM*, GL with Swaying Boy... soooo much to go with that and the biggest thing is that the swimmers need to be in there BEFORE you OV so I wouldn't wait on the stick to get dark. Just a little tidbit. Also, you can BD up to 48 hours after suspected OV but 12-24 would be better. I hope that why you are swaying gender, you are doing it to the T with foods and sex... GL Hun!:dust:


*FEZZIE* Definitely use the sticks based off what the box says. The info I gave was based off the sticks I used and that my FS knew I was using. Also, B6 is VERY good for short LP, it is a natural way to increase it which you need to sustain a pregnancy... GL :dust:


*CRYSTAL* :hugs: so sorry for your loss Hun! Glad that the cycle is picking up and carryign on quickly however. Having done IUI and had an HSG, I will think that I can speak on this. You will need to be using OV prediction methods that the IUI specialist recommends. Also, the HSG will be right after AF has ended so you will need to have that scheduled as well as be on the list with the swimmers ready to be delivered for them to do the IUI the same month as the HSG. If you try naturally, of course you can do TTC the same month as your HSG. I did not try the same month financially it did not work for me. However, it is said that the first 3 months after an HSG is very fertile. If there is something that they find on the HSG that will need further looking into, I believe it will be up to the doc if they move to IUI immediately. GL! FXD!:dust:


----------



## HBelcher33

Im suppose to wait til Nov 2nd to test but im sure i will be testing before then! GL!!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

MrsM-Thank you.We both know its really just 50/50 :) but why not try. I keep reading that I need to bd the day of ovulation then a couple of days after and that's what my chart says too.but then you tell me different!? How dare you lol.We aren't stressing and just having fun with it.Most importantly we just want a healthy baby.Hope your pregnancy is going well!


----------



## Platinumvague

So I just saw your post in the front page about sharing symptoms.My first pregnancy around 5 dpo I started getting migraines and had to nap because I was so exhausted and sick.10 dpo I got a spot or two of pink on my tp when I wiped and never saw it again.12dpo I had extremely large amounts of runny white cm which made me keep running to the bathroom to check for AF.13dpo BFP! I also had an upset stomach for two days before I found out.(Sorry I can't remember which days).Sciatic nerve pain on the left side for a couple of days too


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies...
This is our 5th mnth ttc. This month we took a break from all of the charting temps and opk's.....they were making me a tad on the nuts side....so Im not even sure exactly which days I o'd on.....but I will start testing on 1st, because AF usually come bwn 2 and 5th! Good Luck Everyone!! Hope we all get our BFP's!!!:happydance:


----------



## PinkPeony10

Well...here I am!! Cd1 for me! :( Don't know when I will be testing yet tho. All depends on when I ovulate.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Lindss- I was thinking of taking a break from some things this month as well. I think I might drop the Opk's. Not sure about the temping yet tho. My cycles have been really whacky lately, so I like to see when I ovulate.


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM thank you. I am going fir CD3 bloods (again) tomorrow then someone will be calli g to schedule the HSG shortly. Ill be trying naturally if not IUI. 

Please put me down for testing on 11/22 :) even though I know ill be testing earlier :)

I think when I go for HSG I'm going to ask the doc for progesterone to start after O I don't want to take anymore chances. 

I bought a super b-complex because I know b6 and b12 work well together for fertility. Should I just go out and buy those two individually? My FS nurse told me to stop the complex when I found out I was pregnant? She said she wasn't sure of everything that was in it. 

Advice?? Any other supplements you ladies recommend??


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm doing the b6 and b12 Crystal. The other thread said my 50mg of b6 and 100mg of b12 are a good ratio, a good starting ratio.


----------



## echo

50mg of B6?! That's huge! What has that much? My B6/B12/Folic Acid tab has 100% daily value at 2mg, which I double by taking a multi that also has 2mg. I did read, though, that you can poison yourself if you take too much over a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Lindss

Crystal5483 said:


> MrsMM thank you. I am going fir CD3 bloods (again) tomorrow then someone will be calli g to schedule the HSG shortly. Ill be trying naturally if not IUI.
> 
> Please put me down for testing on 11/22 :) even though I know ill be testing earlier :)
> 
> I think when I go for HSG I'm going to ask the doc for progesterone to start after O I don't want to take anymore chances.
> 
> I bought a super b-complex because I know b6 and b12 work well together for fertility. Should I just go out and buy those two individually? My FS nurse told me to stop the complex when I found out I was pregnant? She said she wasn't sure of everything that was in it.
> 
> Advice?? Any other supplements you ladies recommend??

Hi..
well I went to a nnatural path and told her I was ttc. She told me to get a high vit B complex ( its 1 pill, but w a lot of vit B) and also vitamin E, also a supplement called L'arentine, I take it 2x a day, and its suto help w implantation!! Hope u have good luck!!:winkwink:


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> 50mg of B6?! That's huge! What has that much? My B6/B12/Folic Acid tab has 100% daily value at 2mg, which I double by taking a multi that also has 2mg. I did read, though, that you can poison yourself if you take too much over a prolonged period of time.

Ummm, I will be checking that out....be right back...


----------



## echo

OK, so 100mg is the upper limit. Regular dosages are 2mg, but people using it for fertility take 50 usually by buying the B6 on its own. BUT, prolonged use of high doses can lead to anxiety issues, vision problems and nausea.


----------



## lorojovanos

Its Jamieson brand, B6 50mg. it says each tablet contains vitamin B6 50mg (Pyridoxine Hydrochloride) It says adults take 1 tablet a day with a meal...Now im nervous with everything im taking. 
The b12 is the same brand, 100mcg. Im not sure what the diff is between mg and mcg?!?! Vitamin b12 (Cyanocobalamin)
My EPO says take 1 tablet 3 x a day each one is 1000mg. 
My prenatal has 2.6mg of b6 the same as above. 8mcg of b12...
I'm freakign right out now... am i poisoning myself?


----------



## echo

No, don't worry, 100mg is the upper limit. YOU ARE FINE. Don't worry.
I remember when my SIL was pregnant, her doc prescribed vits without asking about her diet. She was a vegetarian. So with what she was eating, plus the vits, she was becoming ill (her biggest pg craving was steamed spinach and butternut squash-she ate a bag of spinach a day and an entire squash a day).


----------



## echo

I think it was iron that was making her sick.


----------



## me_poo

hello everyone... i had IUI yesterday... i will take blood test on 4th november... i hope we all get our BFP


----------



## lorojovanos

I feel like i should be double checking again all of my doses...the last thing i want to do is hurt my chances on this last cycle...


----------



## echo

Well, from what I just read doses up to 100mg a day are ok. Anything over that can be (but aren't necessarily) harmful. IF side effects occur, it just says stop taking them. I didn't mean to make you nervous. Sorry.


----------



## echo

me_poo said:


> hello everyone... i had IUI yesterday... i will take blood test on 4th november... i hope we all get our BFP

Good luck!


----------



## River54

mg = milligrams (1/1000g)
mcg = micrograms (1/1,000,000g)

Interesting read: B6 Fact Sheet


----------



## navywag

hi ladies
can i join you, ive been out for the last 5 months with the oh being on deployment , but he is on his way home in a few days , just in time for ovulation!!,
ive had some tests done while hes been away and they have all came back fine, and he has some tests booked in for next months, which he hopefully wont have to go to! i will be testing on the 8th!! FX for us all!!! xx


----------



## Fezzie

Yay! I have a positive OPK (I think). The problem is, I didn't have a chance to test until 7pm, and yesterday I tested at 9am, so who knows when I started surging or for how long. We BD'd yesterday and today, and I guess we'll try tomorrow. My BBT was still low this morning.

What do you guys think? If my BBT was low today, any chance I ovulated late last night and only really had the one "shot" at pregnancy, so to speak (pardon the pun). Our timing has been spot on the last 11 months, so I'm trying to be realistic about this month too!


----------



## lorojovanos

WELCOME Army:) Good luck testing!
FEZZIE- By looking at your chart and from what I know, you ovulate on the day before your temps rise. So I would say you are ovulating today!!!!! Yesterday and today are great hon, don't worry about it! Tomorrow for good measure:) Good luck girl:)


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> WELCOME Army:) Good luck testing!
> FEZZIE- By looking at your chart and from what I know, you ovulate on the day before your temps rise. So I would say you are ovulating today!!!!! Yesterday and today are great hon, don't worry about it! Tomorrow for good measure:) Good luck girl:)

OH noooo, I just checked with DH, and we _didn't _do the deed yesterday (I forgot he was too tired). So it was three days ago (CD13), and then this morning (CD16). Hopefully I didn't ovulate until this afternoon but tomorrow would be best. Do you hear that, ovary?  I am bummed.


----------



## Crystal5483

So should I order b6 and b12?

Anyone have any advice about chasteberry?

Btw I'm SO OVER people on Facebook COMPLAINING incessantly about being pregnant and how they can't "wait for it to be over" seriously! I can't wait for it to BEGIN and STICK and then find the end... HAPPILY. I can't wait to throw up. To never be comfortable. To buy slip on shoes because I can't reach my feet to tie shoes. I'm SO over it.

Ok I'm done :)


----------



## lorojovanos

you're still fine love, rest assured:)


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal5483 said:


> So should I order b6 and b12?
> 
> Anyone have any advice about chasteberry?
> 
> Btw I'm SO OVER people on Facebook COMPLAINING incessantly about being pregnant and how they can't "wait for it to be over" seriously! I can't wait for it to BEGIN and STICK and then find the end... HAPPILY. I can't wait to throw up. To never be comfortable. To buy slip on shoes because I can't reach my feet to tie shoes. I'm SO over it.
> 
> Ok I'm done :)

I'm with ya babe:winkwink:
I have some chaseteberry which i was going to start this cycle til i discovered my last clomid cycle. You cannot take with with Clomid, I do know that


----------



## Crystal5483

My friend (who is pg with #2) has been telling me about this book "Making Babies" by Sami David. So I sent her a picture tonight to ask if that was the right one and she replied that she already bought me a copy and its in the mail :) !
We've been friends since 3rd grade but she lives out of state now and we've lost touch over the years. We just don't talk or hang out as often. But she is truly a person with a heart of hold. So unselfish. I just love her to pieces.


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> you're still fine love, rest assured:)

I wish I could, thanks for trying to cheer me up. I will try to convince him to muster the troops tonight as well. We'll see what tomorrow's BBT brings. :( Damn, I can't believe its month 12.


----------



## 3athena3

Hello all. May I join your thread? We have been TTC #2 since Dec 2011. Had a suspected chemical in June. Avg cycle is 42 days with the longest at 50d and the shortest at 34d. 

I am having blood tests done tomorrow to check for PCOS, insulin resistance, and thyroid issues. Very nervous but looking forward to having some answers. 

Based on the average I will be testing 11/21 but might need to change the date depending on O day and test results. 

Good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## Fezzie

*Crystal5483*...I'd say buy the B6 and B12 and try it. I've started B6 a few days ago to try to lengthen my LP.

Welcome *3Athena3*


----------



## luna_19

Onto round 12 for me...how depressing. I guess I'll put Nov 18th as my test date. I should be o'ing right around our 15 year anniversary! <3 (we're not married so we celebrate when we started dating, met when we were 16 :) )

Thinking about trying soy this cycle, any thoughts/advice?


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE- I'm with ya, 31 months and counting. It WILL happen for you hon:) For us both)
LUNA- I'm so sorry. (Hugs)


----------



## HBelcher33

Im SUPPOSE to test 11/2... but i don't think ican hold off that long!?


----------



## Platinumvague

So I'm a bit confused.Hoping someone can help me.I already take a prenatal with 800mg of folic acid but when I was looking at just folic acid at the store the pharmacist said "the more the better" and suggested i pick up the 800mg of just plain Folic acid.This seems like to much? I thought what was in the prenatal was enough


----------



## luna_19

I think 800 is plenty, the minimum recommended is 400, I take multi with 400 plus an additional 400 :)


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm allergic to prenatal vitamins (yup! It IS possible!) so I take a multi with 400mcg and a prescription of folic acid 1000mcg (prescribed by my FS) and a super b complex with 400mcg. My doctor thought the multi would have 800mcg so he already thought I was taking 1800mcg.


----------



## Platinumvague

Thank you ladies! I'll just stick with the prenatals then.Crystal I'm glad to see you back and doing good! Hope this thread has as many or more BFPs as the October thread.


----------



## morasmum

Fezzie said:


> Yay! I have a positive OPK (I think). The problem is, I didn't have a chance to test until 7pm, and yesterday I tested at 9am, so who knows when I started surging or for how long. We BD'd yesterday and today, and I guess we'll try tomorrow. My BBT was still low this morning.
> 
> What do you guys think? If my BBT was low today, any chance I ovulated late last night and only really had the one "shot" at pregnancy, so to speak (pardon the pun). Our timing has been spot on the last 11 months, so I'm trying to be realistic about this month too!

Fezzie, i think you are fine !
It looks like there will be sperm waiting for the egg . Looking at your chart, could that be the dip before the temp shift?

FX !


----------



## me_poo

Platinumvague said:


> So I'm a bit confused.Hoping someone can help me.I already take a prenatal with 800mg of folic acid but when I was looking at just folic acid at the store the pharmacist said "the more the better" and suggested i pick up the 800mg of just plain Folic acid.This seems like to much? I thought what was in the prenatal was enough

i take 500 mcg Folic Acid + 47 mg Iron :)


----------



## Fezzie

luna_19 said:


> Onto round 12 for me...how depressing. I guess I'll put Nov 18th as my test date. I should be o'ing right around our 15 year anniversary! <3 (we're not married so we celebrate when we started dating, met when we were 16 :) )
> 
> Thinking about trying soy this cycle, any thoughts/advice?

Hugs Luna....we should really be TTC buddies as we're in the same cycle! Soy is a xenoestrogen, which means that its a mild estrogen, but you probably already know that! So, do you think your estrogen is low? Is that why you want to take soy? I'm just curious.

Here's hoping this month is AMAZING and we all get pregnant.

*lorojovanos* - I feel bad when I saw how long you've been trying for too. It just isn't fair. I will say a special prayer for you tonight, and all the ladies on here, that we finally get our deserved BFP since we've been so dedicated. 

*morasmum* - thanks! I didn't know there was a temp dip before ovulation....interesting. My chart today suggests I haven't ovulated yet. We did the deed last night (lets just say it was perfunctionary and certainly not romantic) and we will try again tonight.

:flower:


----------



## morasmum

Fezzie said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Onto round 12 for me...how depressing. I guess I'll put Nov 18th as my test date. I should be o'ing right around our 15 year anniversary! <3 (we're not married so we celebrate when we started dating, met when we were 16 :) )
> 
> Thinking about trying soy this cycle, any thoughts/advice?
> 
> Hugs Luna....we should really be TTC buddies as we're in the same cycle! Soy is a xenoestrogen, which means that its a mild estrogen, but you probably already know that! So, do you think your estrogen is low? Is that why you want to take soy? I'm just curious.
> 
> Here's hoping this month is AMAZING and we all get pregnant.
> 
> *lorojovanos* - I feel bad when I saw how long you've been trying for too. It just isn't fair. I will say a special prayer for you tonight, and all the ladies on here, that we finally get our deserved BFP since we've been so dedicated.
> 
> *morasmum* - thanks! I didn't know there was a temp dip before ovulation....interesting. My chart today suggests I haven't ovulated yet. We did the deed last night (lets just say it was perfunctionary and certainly not romantic) and we will try again tonight.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Fezzie, you guys can be all romantic AFTER your bfp !
:hughs:


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE- I bet you "o'd" yesterday hon:)


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> FEZZIE- I bet you "o'd" yesterday hon:)

Really? But there's no temp shift!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

hi can i be added i got my + opk today so will officially testing on the 6th november. my sons 15th birthday xx


----------



## glarson1129

Hello ladies!! Please add me to November 1st! I hope I can hold off that long!! haha! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I got my positive opk today at cd 9. Does that mean the next 24 to 48 hours I ovulate or 12 to 36 hours?? Well either way 3 to 4 days I'm getting busy! Does anyone o the same time every month or like me different every month? 

It was one of those cheap o test to dollar tree! That's why so excited... I never get a opk on those things!!! It almost feels as good as taking a test and getting a BFP!!


----------



## Sholi

Crystal5483 said:


> levels only rose from 17 to 19 over three days... you can pretty much say that it's the end. Especially where the darkness of the tests peaked on Wednesday and has gotten lighter since.
> 
> I have to have an HSG as a prerequisite before insurance will cover the IUI so as soon as I'm done bleeding I will have that procedure done. Does anyone know if you can TTC the same month as HSG is done? Is there any risk of MC if it does happen?
> 
> Also - I mentioned to the nurse that I want to do a progesterone test around day 21-ish (depending on O) so I can see what the level is. And I also mentioned that I want to start progesterone like right after O... she said we can talk to the doctor about that one. Like why not? I think that may be a big issue of mine. Ironically (and coincidentally) I heard that b6 can help with progesterone. Well the nurse advised me to stop the super B-complex as they were unsure what other things were in it... and so I stopped that Tuesday after the blood draw and now here I am... hmmm

After HSG you carry on as normal. you might get a bit of spotting on the day and be a bit sore, but you carry on as normal. I'm sorry about your chemical, i had one in february and I've never felt so sad in my life. It's just cruel. Hang in there and just think that at least you CAN make a baby. big big :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

Crystal5483 said:


> levels only rose from 17 to 19 over three days... you can pretty much say that it's the end. Especially where the darkness of the tests peaked on Wednesday and has gotten lighter since.
> 
> I have to have an HSG as a prerequisite before insurance will cover the IUI so as soon as I'm done bleeding I will have that procedure done. Does anyone know if you can TTC the same month as HSG is done? Is there any risk of MC if it does happen?
> 
> Also - I mentioned to the nurse that I want to do a progesterone test around day 21-ish (depending on O) so I can see what the level is. And I also mentioned that I want to start progesterone like right after O... she said we can talk to the doctor about that one. Like why not? I think that may be a big issue of mine. Ironically (and coincidentally) I heard that b6 can help with progesterone. Well the nurse advised me to stop the super B-complex as they were unsure what other things were in it... and so I stopped that Tuesday after the blood draw and now here I am... hmmm

just read something else in your post!! doctor won't be able to give you progesterone until you have the 21 day test, so the nurse was right to say to wait. I was given progesterone by a private doctor WITHOUT a blood test and then the hospital gynae queried why i needed it. Soooo on friday i am having the 21 day test, to see if i ever needed anything at all. :shrug:


----------



## Kat S

Hello everyone! I had my first IUI this morning! I feel ok. My official pregnancy testing date is November 6th, so can I join you guys?

:dust: to all!!


----------



## Sholi

Fezzie said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> here i am, please add me for the 3rd November.
> 
> this is starting to get a bit old.......
> 
> :hugs: Oh Sholi, I know exactly how you feel! This is our 12th month trying. My friend started TTC#2 last month, and AF showed, and she told me she was so disappointed. I laughed and thought to myself "_YOU'RE_ disappointed?"Click to expand...

Fezzie, my friend got pregnant with number 2 and she has a 18 month old. She told me she 'felt very sad' because she was pregnant and her son was still quite young, so she didn't want him missing out when the other baby arrived. It took all the strength in my body not to either 1. tell her where to go or 2. walk away and leave her standing there. Some people are just really insensitive and self centered. This is the same person who when i was very sick with depression, got together for a coffee and proceeded to talk about herself the ENTIRE time. Don't waste your time with people like that.


----------



## Sholi

luna_19 said:


> Onto round 12 for me...how depressing. I guess I'll put Nov 18th as my test date. I should be o'ing right around our 15 year anniversary! <3 (we're not married so we celebrate when we started dating, met when we were 16 :) )
> 
> Thinking about trying soy this cycle, any thoughts/advice?

don't be depressed Luna, i have high hopes for us both. We have been trying for the same time, except i have an extra cycle because i had two periods on January. it will happen:thumbup:


----------



## morasmum

Kat S said:


> Hello everyone! I had my first IUI this morning! I feel ok. My official pregnancy testing date is November 6th, so can I join you guys?
> 
> :dust: to all!!

Welcome Kat S,

It must be very exciting, how are you feeling?
I read in some other post that the actual procedure is quite quick. 
How was your experience?


----------



## Fezzie

Sholi said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> here i am, please add me for the 3rd November.
> 
> this is starting to get a bit old.......
> 
> :hugs: Oh Sholi, I know exactly how you feel! This is our 12th month trying. My friend started TTC#2 last month, and AF showed, and she told me she was so disappointed. I laughed and thought to myself "_YOU'RE_ disappointed?"Click to expand...
> 
> Fezzie, my friend got pregnant with number 2 and she has a 18 month old. She told me she 'felt very sad' because she was pregnant and her son was still quite young, so she didn't want him missing out when the other baby arrived. It took all the strength in my body not to either 1. tell her where to go or 2. walk away and leave her standing there. Some people are just really insensitive and self centered. This is the same person who when i was very sick with depression, got together for a coffee and proceeded to talk about herself the ENTIRE time. Don't waste your time with people like that.Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks for sharing, Sholi. Depression is a horrible beast. I battle with its sister, anxiety. Hopefully the TTC battle hasn't affected your mood too badly!


----------



## lorojovanos

I battle it too. Surpsingly enough, I didn't need it while battling through Thyroid cancer with my Mom, 3 times, but once we reached 2.5 years of TTC, it proved too much to handle. It is hard when people are insensitive, or not in tuned with how others are feeling. My hubby is quite personal, and doesnt want all of our friends etc to know about our losess but last weekend, I went out with women in his family to a show. One of them is pregnant. This is her 5th pregnancy, as she continually losses them before first tri but still tells everyone the moment she knows shes expecting. EVERY single thing was because "Johannas pregnant." She had to show us her new water based nail polish, cant have a beer cause shes pergnant, cant be in the rain, in case she gets sick cause she pregnant, cant drive on the hwy, its too risky when shes pregnant, no one could eat beef while out for dinner cause shes pregnant. It's like, enough is enough already! When women behave like that, or similarily, I just want to climb into a hole...


----------



## meant2bamom

Can I join? I am new to the site and I am going to try and wait to test on the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## Fezzie

Ooh, I just had another super positive OPK! So, last night at 7pm my OPK was just catching the surge, and now I am in full surge mode. We came home from work at lunch to BD since I'll probably ovulate sometime today or tomorrow, right? How exciting!


----------



## Kat S

morasmum said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I had my first IUI this morning! I feel ok. My official pregnancy testing date is November 6th, so can I join you guys?
> 
> :dust: to all!!
> 
> Welcome Kat S,
> 
> It must be very exciting, how are you feeling?
> I read in some other post that the actual procedure is quite quick.
> How was your experience?Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome!

Yes, it was quick. I was surprised how quick! I felt one super quick cramp and then it was over. I've been home resting "just in case," but I feel fine.


----------



## echo

I'm pretty sure my OPK is positive!


----------



## lorojovanos

Yah FEZZIE and ECHO!!!!!!!!! Go girls!!! FEZZIE- look at you summoning him home at lunch time. ECHO, do you need another opinion?


----------



## Lindss

I am going nuts!!! Of course because I have no idea exactly when I ovulated ( we decided no opk's or temping this mnth), I think it was about a week ago, I am experiencing sooooo many symptoms ( which could be psych somatic!) But I dont know how I can possibly wait and test on nov 1st!!!! K here's whats been happening.......last fri and sat I had this unvelievable ach behind my pubic bone, just like a really heaavy feeling. That is gone now, but was replaced with such sore bb's, mostly on the outside and side, but also periodically on the nipples. ( So bad trhrough the night I couldnt sleep on my stomach!1) I feel nauseaous and have ZERO appetite...and am driving myself crazy!!! I want to test so bad, but there's no way anythng would show up, its way to early....aaaaaaa I hate the dreaded tww!!!!!:cry:


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Yah FEZZIE and ECHO!!!!!!!!! Go girls!!! FEZZIE- look at you summoning him home at lunch time. ECHO, do you need another opinion?

Even the control line is pale, so I did another one with smu and it's not positive....so will keep testing in the days to come.
Fezzie good luck!
Hugs to you girls battling depression/anxiety.
Good luck kat


----------



## Platinumvague

Hi everyone! hope all it well today.Echo and Fezzie I'm jealous of your pos OPKs :) and congrats! I shouldn't get a positive until around Friday.Hope all your BD catches an egg! So I was wondering if anyone used softcup to hold the sperm? I have some from last year that I never got to use(bought them and next day found out I was pregnant!) I have used a couple for AF but it was just to messy.We BD last night just for fun and I tried a soft cup.I got to say I was impressed with how well they hold.i also noticed not very much was left in the cup so hopefully that means most of it went where it was supposed to!


----------



## Platinumvague

Oh I just read that post Echo! Hope you get your positive soon!


----------



## Sholi

Fezzie said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> here i am, please add me for the 3rd November.
> 
> this is starting to get a bit old.......
> 
> :hugs: Oh Sholi, I know exactly how you feel! This is our 12th month trying. My friend started TTC#2 last month, and AF showed, and she told me she was so disappointed. I laughed and thought to myself "_YOU'RE_ disappointed?"Click to expand...
> 
> Fezzie, my friend got pregnant with number 2 and she has a 18 month old. She told me she 'felt very sad' because she was pregnant and her son was still quite young, so she didn't want him missing out when the other baby arrived. It took all the strength in my body not to either 1. tell her where to go or 2. walk away and leave her standing there. Some people are just really insensitive and self centered. This is the same person who when i was very sick with depression, got together for a coffee and proceeded to talk about herself the ENTIRE time. Don't waste your time with people like that.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thanks for sharing, Sholi. Depression is a horrible beast. I battle with its sister, anxiety. Hopefully the TTC battle hasn't affected your mood too badly!Click to expand...

loro and fezzie, i too have both. doctor said i suffer from generalized anxiety disorder, so it's not necesarily one thing, but i manage it with the techniques he showed me. Unfortunately, once i got to the one year mark, i lost it a bit because i was just so angry and then i got super sad. My dad got sick when i was young and has not been himself since and that was a massive impact. Then i've battled depression since my early twenties and i worked bloody hard to beat it. I came off cigarettes, caffeine, anti depressants and the pill all at the same time in order to prepare and still nothing. Sometimes it just makes me really really angry. My hubby lost his dad when he was 8 and can't wait to be one. We have a really good relationship, having started out as friends a million years ago and are always on the same page. When i put all these things together, it just makes me really frustrated and angry. All i want is a break, that's all. I think that enough things have happened to us throughout the years and we've come out the other side and now it's time for us to live our dream, which is to be parents.


----------



## lorojovanos

UGH, that sucks ECHO. Maybe we will owe the same day:)
SHOLI- I wish it happens for you very very soon


----------



## Dantz

:nope:


Sholi said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> here i am, please add me for the 3rd November.
> 
> this is starting to get a bit old.......
> 
> :hugs: Oh Sholi, I know exactly how you feel! This is our 12th month trying. My friend started TTC#2 last month, and AF showed, and she told me she was so disappointed. I laughed and thought to myself "_YOU'RE_ disappointed?"Click to expand...
> 
> Fezzie, my friend got pregnant with number 2 and she has a 18 month old. She told me she 'felt very sad' because she was pregnant and her son was still quite young, so she didn't want him missing out when the other baby arrived. It took all the strength in my body not to either 1. tell her where to go or 2. walk away and leave her standing there. Some people are just really insensitive and self centered. This is the same person who when i was very sick with depression, got together for a coffee and proceeded to talk about herself the ENTIRE time. Don't waste your time with people like that.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thanks for sharing, Sholi. Depression is a horrible beast. I battle with its sister, anxiety. Hopefully the TTC battle hasn't affected your mood too badly!Click to expand...
> 
> loro and fezzie, i too have both. doctor said i suffer from generalized anxiety disorder, so it's not necesarily one thing, but i manage it with the techniques he showed me. Unfortunately, once i got to the one year mark, i lost it a bit because i was just so angry and then i got super sad. My dad got sick when i was young and has not been himself since and that was a massive impact. Then i've battled depression since my early twenties and i worked bloody hard to beat it. I came off cigarettes, caffeine, anti depressants and the pill all at the same time in order to prepare and still nothing. Sometimes it just makes me really really angry. My hubby lost his dad when he was 8 and can't wait to be one. We have a really good relationship, having started out as friends a million years ago and are always on the same page. When i put all these things together, it just makes me really frustrated and angry. All i want is a break, that's all. I think that enough things have happened to us throughout the years and we've come out the other side and now it's time for us to live our dream, which is to be parents.Click to expand...


As much as I wish you all were healthy and happy, it _is_ nice to hear that others are struggling with the same things, especially when TTC. I have Social Anxiety Disorder, which you THINK wouldn't matter with TTC but surprisingly it makes a big difference. I am constantly walking around wondering who knows that I'm TTC and can't have any success and I worry about what everyone thinks at the store when buying things for BD time (more so than the average person would) and even ordering stuff online gives me anxiety because I worry the person on the other end will judge me for ordering so many tests. The worst part about S.A.D. is that I KNOW the thoughts are rediculous, but there's nothing I can do to stop them :nope: I want to go to the doctor so bad to try to figure this baby problem out, but then my anxiety kicks in. UGH! Sorry, I'm venting. Today is a think positive day, though, so I just keep telling myself that November will be our month and this will all be over soon!


----------



## Fezzie

Hugs to EVERYONE suffering :( I don't know which is worse, the mental disease or the stigma associated with them, but if people walked a mile in our shoes they'd change their tune! :hugs:

Myself, I have stayed on the medication, even though there are those that judge. There can be more harm than good coming off medication if you are not well, especially for the fetus. My heart breaks for each and every one of you ladies going through the anguish of not conceiving _and_ suffering from anxiety and/or depression. It is hard to wonder why some people seem to have all the luck, and I empathize. 

I really hope one of us gets our BFP this month, but if not, at least take comfort that we are here for each other, in an online forum, because we can't talk about it with our friends/family for whatever reason.


----------



## luna_19

Fezzie we should be buddies! The soy isoflavones are taken like clomid to hopefully produce a better quality egg.

I was hoping to get in to see my Dr tomorrow or Thursday so I can get cd 3 and 21 blood done but she can't get me in until Friday :( anyone think there's a chance of getting the first one done on cd4? Also do you always get them both the same month or would I be able to get my cd 21 done still? I don't want to do the soy on the month I'm tested. 
If I can't do this cycle I'll have to wait until December because we will likely be away on cd3 of next month :( boo


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: and welcome to all the new comers, your names are on the 1st page! GL :dust:


*NAVYWAG*, nice to see you again! GL :dust:


*MRS 2010*, don't wait with the positive OPKs, that means you are in your fertile period and the egg is coming 12-24hrs, it is best to have them in there. So BD!!!:dust:


*FEZZIE & LORO*, I want to send you all :hugs: and hope. we conceived our #2 on in Aug on cycle 38!! It IS possible and it WILL happen, you just have to be steadfast, attentive, relieved of stress/etc, and believe that it will happen! GL Ladies:dust:


----------



## pjstensgaard

Hi ladies, 

Just took my trigger shot today so I will be testing November 6 instead of November 5. I am really hoping to hold out til then, especially since I am petrified of a false positive with the HCG trigger I just took. (Though I am half tempted to take a test tonight just to see those two dam lines! ;) )

Background:
This is our 24th cycle of TTC. Nov. 2010 - Jan. 2012 tried naturally. Referred to OBGYN Feb 2012. 50mg - 100mg of Clomid for 6 of the 8 months under OBGYN care. Referred to an RE October 2012. 

This month:
Hubby is on 50mg of Clomid everyday
CD3 Oct. 10: Ultrasound to check lining, pretty thick. Blood tests. Start 150 mg of Clomid
CD4 Oct. 11: 150 mg of Clomid
CD5 Oct. 12: 150 mg of Clomid 
CD6 Oct. 13: 150 mg of Clomid and DH has his first SA in the normal range! 53 million! (YAY!!) but only 3% morphology rate under strict criteria of RE.
CD7 Oct. 14: 150 mg of Clomid
CD8 Oct. 15: 150 mg of Clomid
CD10: Oct. 17: Hubby and my 3 year anniversary <3:wedding:<3
CD12 Oct. 19: ultrasound to check follicles. 4 follies: 13mm, 12mm, 10mm and 9mm. all too small. Start 150iu of menopur injection
CD13 Oct. 20: 150iu of menopur injection
CD14 Oct. 21: 150iu of menopur injection
CD15 Oct. 22: ultrasound to check follicles. 7 follies!!!! 18mm, 14mm, 12mm, 10mm, 10mm, 8mm, 7mm. one last 150iu of menopur injection to get my little 18mm to grow a little bit!
CD16 Oct. 23: 5000 USP units of Novarel (HCG trigger shot)
Doc told us to BD every night for the next 3 nights.

And now we wait! I have a headache today... but could be from sitting online researching when to BD, when I will O, when I can test, possibilities of multiples, if my follies are big enough, and success rates! (yea, I am a little obsessive! LOL) I feel so positive this month, that I am afraid I am setting myself up for an incredible disappointment. 

:dust: to all of you ladies! :)


----------



## pjstensgaard

also, MrsMM24: how did you get so many lines for your signature? Mine is all jumbled up because it only allows me 5 lines....just curious? :)


----------



## lorojovanos

pjstensgaard said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just took my trigger shot today so I will be testing November 6 instead of November 5. I am really hoping to hold out til then, especially since I am petrified of a false positive with the HCG trigger I just took. (Though I am half tempted to take a test tonight just to see those two dam lines! ;) )
> 
> Background:
> This is our 24th cycle of TTC. Nov. 2010 - Jan. 2012 tried naturally. Referred to OBGYN Feb 2012. 50mg - 100mg of Clomid for 6 of the 8 months under OBGYN care. Referred to an RE October 2012.
> 
> This month:
> Hubby is on 50mg of Clomid everyday
> CD3 Oct. 10: Ultrasound to check lining, pretty thick. Blood tests. Start 150 mg of Clomid
> CD4 Oct. 11: 150 mg of Clomid
> CD5 Oct. 12: 150 mg of Clomid
> CD6 Oct. 13: 150 mg of Clomid and DH has his first SA in the normal range! 53 million! (YAY!!) but only 3% morphology rate under strict criteria of RE.
> CD7 Oct. 14: 150 mg of Clomid
> CD8 Oct. 15: 150 mg of Clomid
> CD10: Oct. 17: Hubby and my 3 year anniversary <3:wedding:<3
> CD12 Oct. 19: ultrasound to check follicles. 4 follies: 13mm, 12mm, 10mm and 9mm. all too small. Start 150iu of menopur injection
> CD13 Oct. 20: 150iu of menopur injection
> CD14 Oct. 21: 150iu of menopur injection
> CD15 Oct. 22: ultrasound to check follicles. 7 follies!!!! 18mm, 14mm, 12mm, 10mm, 10mm, 8mm, 7mm. one last 150iu of menopur injection to get my little 18mm to grow a little bit!
> CD16 Oct. 23: 5000 USP units of Novarel (HCG trigger shot)
> Doc told us to BD every night for the next 3 nights.
> 
> And now we wait! I have a headache today... but could be from sitting online researching when to BD, when I will O, when I can test, possibilities of multiples, if my follies are big enough, and success rates! (yea, I am a little obsessive! LOL) I feel so positive this month, that I am afraid I am setting myself up for an incredible disappointment.
> 
> :dust: to all of you ladies! :)

Is that a typo or is your hubby on Clomid also?


----------



## pjstensgaard

lorojovanos said:


> Is that a typo or is your hubby on Clomid also?

My hubby is on Clomid for low testosterone that causes his lsc. It didn't really do anything when he was on 25mg (half a tablet), but when they increased it to 50mg, he went from 6 million to 53 million after only 3 weeks! :)


----------



## lorojovanos

HOLY MOLY, thats craziness:)


----------



## Jean40

Add me to the list. Testing day Nov 4. I doubt I'll wait that long.


----------



## Ifitishiswill

Hi everyone. I know ovulation has passed.

My mucus buildup started Last Wednesday. I ovulated around 2am on Monday Morning.

I used the clear blue easy ovulation kit, and I also use the Creighton model.

I have been ttc since January of 2011, but started creighton Model, and metformin May of 2012.

My current labs state I am not suffering from PCOS symptoms, all my labs are normal. I am just have a short luteal phase in which we are supplementing progesterone shots, on Ovulation day plus 4, 7 and 10.

Who else is testing Nov 2nd? At 12 DPO?


----------



## Ifitishiswill

Platinumvague said:


> Hi everyone! hope all it well today.Echo and Fezzie I'm jealous of your pos OPKs :) and congrats! I shouldn't get a positive until around Friday.Hope all your BD catches an egg! So I was wondering if anyone used softcup to hold the sperm? I have some from last year that I never got to use(bought them and next day found out I was pregnant!) I have used a couple for AF but it was just to messy.We BD last night just for fun and I tried a soft cup.I got to say I was impressed with how well they hold.i also noticed not very much was left in the cup so hopefully that means most of it went where it was supposed to!

Hi, The day before ovulation I BD before work, and lay with hips up for about 10 minutes, then used the soft cup when I went to work.
I took it out about 3 hours later and there was a ton of eggwhite type mucus on it, and no semen was even left on there. 
I agree it is a good way to keep things up there! I had no problems using it.


----------



## suffolksazzle

Hello all :) I'm back in the tww! According to FF, I ovulated on the 18th October and I'm officially 3dpo today. I'm due AF on the 3rd November so will try and hold out testing until then! Baby dust you you all!

:dust:


----------



## Mmmoreos

Put me down for the 22nd testing. Trying to summon some PMA - can I face _another_ 2ww??


----------



## Fezzie

Grrr, still haven't ovulated, and I think we've depleted DH sperm supply :( Now there will be no sperm when we need them. Sigh.


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE- Whats up girl? Dont be thinking that way. I think you did ovulate already, maybe you're a slow riser, its not a huge deal. I hardly doubt you'll depleat the supply, honestly. Just have fun girl, no pressure. I'm almost positive you're covered hon:)


----------



## lorojovanos

Check your LH today too, just to be sure:)


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, 

Our testing list is growing!!!

Good Luck to you All!!


*PJSTENSGAARD* I have only 6 lines which is what the maximum is I believe, but in doing that, I also have some font smaller, have some centered, or left/right justified and the ticker is the mini ticker so it allows that. You have to play around with it. Good Luck!


----------



## babymabey

Hello all! I would love to join this thread I should be testing around 11/4/2012. I got my positive OPK on Sunday (10/21/2012), but I could tell on Saturday (10/20/2012) that I was going to be ovulating soon (it's crazy how attuned you become with your body while TTC). So I am now 3 DPO. I am a little nervous that we missed our chance, but at the same time, I hope we got it.

Not to get too personal, I got my smiley OPK positive Sunday Morning, then again early Monday morning, but the line began to lighten by Monday afternoon. All of the things that I read said that you ovulate 12-24 hours after your first positive OPK, and since we had sex the night of the first positive, and again the next night I am hopeful that we "hit the mark" :) I guess it's just hard to not be anxious about something as important as this. What do you ladies think? Do you think we timed it right? My husband is optimistic, but since we haven't told anyone we are TTC there is no one for me to voice my pessimistic opinions too.

This month is also the one year mark with TTC.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Is it normal to get only one positive opk? Well I got 2 positives yesterday but negative today.


----------



## Lindss

babymabey said:


> Hello all! I would love to join this thread I should be testing around 11/4/2012. I got my positive OPK on Sunday (10/21/2012), but I could tell on Saturday (10/20/2012) that I was going to be ovulating soon (it's crazy how attuned you become with your body while TTC). So I am now 3 DPO. I am a little nervous that we missed our chance, but at the same time, I hope we got it.
> 
> Not to get too personal, I got my smiley OPK positive Sunday Morning, then again early Monday morning, but the line began to lighten by Monday afternoon. All of the things that I read said that you ovulate 12-24 hours after your first positive OPK, and since we had sex the night of the first positive, and again the next night I am hopeful that we "hit the mark" :) I guess it's just hard to not be anxious about something as important as this. What do you ladies think? Do you think we timed it right? My husband is optimistic, but since we haven't told anyone we are TTC there is no one for me to voice my pessimistic opinions too.
> 
> This month is also the one year mark with TTC.

I would'nt worry, sometimes those OPK's can be a bit off. It sounds to me like you times it perfectly, my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!:flower:
All it takes is just one time!! What day are you testing this month? Have you had any symptoms since u od?


----------



## Lindss

BabyMabey...those OPK's make me nuts...i get almost as obsessed as I do with taking HPT's every cycle!! lol!! We took a break from using them this month....Im trying not to obsess, but its way harder when I am not doing my charting w temps this month either( at least then I had something to keep me busy!1 lol!) We have been trying for 5 months, this is our 6th


----------



## echo

Fezzie, don't worry! Just keep bd-ing and temping, you'll see that rise soon enough.

My OPK was positive today! And increased cm and HSO cervix! Told my hubby that by the end of this cycle he was going to be sick of the sight of me! Now I just need to actually ovulate...until then...


----------



## Lindss

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Is it normal to get only one positive opk? Well I got 2 positives yesterday but negative today.

I have had months were I only got 1 positive OPK. It means that u did for sure ovulate, somewhere in that 24 hr period. I think it depends on what brand you use too, because I have had months where I dont get any positive OPK's, but through ultra sound, knew that I did infact ovulate.


----------



## lorojovanos

Yah ECHO:)


----------



## Crystal5483

One week until my HSG!!! 

Any suggestions or recommendations? 

How long did it take? How bad is it after? It's Halloween so ill be heading out to take DD trick or treating and I don't want to be doubled over in pain!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Crystal you will be fine. i took Advil before I went to have mine done & after I got a few cramps but nothing bad. You will be fine to take dd trick or treating :)


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> FEZZIE- Whats up girl? Dont be thinking that way. I think you did ovulate already, maybe you're a slow riser, its not a huge deal. I hardly doubt you'll depleat the supply, honestly. Just have fun girl, no pressure. I'm almost positive you're covered hon:)

I don't know, lol, can I be honest and admit that I'm starting to dread BD because sometimes I just don't wanna! So I don't want all this unromantic BD to go to waste, that's all. I know, I know, it sounds horrible. :dohh: 

Babymabey- welcome to the 1 year TTC club. I shall have to add you to my TTC buddy, and Luna_19 has hit the one year mark as well. If we include Lorojovanos, that's a lot of sex we've all had, lol.


----------



## Fezzie

echo said:


> Fezzie, don't worry! Just keep bd-ing and temping, you'll see that rise soon enough.
> 
> My OPK was positive today! And increased cm and HSO cervix! Told my hubby that by the end of this cycle he was going to be sick of the sight of me! Now I just need to actually ovulate...until then...

Go Echo Go!


----------



## Fezzie

Damnit Babymaybe, because of your screen name, I now have "call me, maybe" stuck in my head, lol.


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> FEZZIE- Whats up girl? Dont be thinking that way. I think you did ovulate already, maybe you're a slow riser, its not a huge deal. I hardly doubt you'll depleat the supply, honestly. Just have fun girl, no pressure. I'm almost positive you're covered hon:)
> 
> I don't know, lol, can I be honest and admit that I'm starting to dread BD because sometimes I just don't wanna! So I don't want all this unromantic BD to go to waste, that's all. I know, I know, it sounds horrible. :dohh:
> 
> Babymabey- welcome to the 1 year TTC club. I shall have to add you to my TTC buddy, and Luna_19 has hit the one year mark as well. If we include Lorojovanos, that's a lot of sex we've all had, lol.Click to expand...

Yah yah, add me:)
I know what you mean about the BD'n:sex: It's so much. I'm already thinking I want to start doing every other day from today forward, hoping to ovulate in a week (based on last months Clomid cycle) We didn't last night, and tomorrow morning, I'm leaving bright and early to go Stateside shopping, so I planned on showering tonight. But then I wont be home til super late tomorrow night and hubby cannot stand being woken up. Here I am looking at calandars trying to figure out and plan my next couple days so I dont have to shower twice, or miss potential opportunities. :dohh: It was so much easier when we didn't have Logan, no responsibilities, could go have drinks with friends on a random Tuesday and get frisky at lunchtime; spend all day Sunday in bed:winkwink: That spontanaity of all of that, no doubt got me pregnant:) But especially with my crazy cycles, not even near the "normal" range, stuff needs to be scheduled. (on my end, it's still spontaneous to Matt)


----------



## Capt.Cathryn

Hello fellow baby makers!

It's my first time waiting for AF and hoping it doesn't show. I figure that AF will or won't start on the 3 or 4th of Nov. So I guess I'll be testing on one of those days. Maybe the 5th just to make sure AF ain't late. What's the earliest that one can test and get a clear test result?


----------



## luna_19

Fezzie said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> FEZZIE- Whats up girl? Dont be thinking that way. I think you did ovulate already, maybe you're a slow riser, its not a huge deal. I hardly doubt you'll depleat the supply, honestly. Just have fun girl, no pressure. I'm almost positive you're covered hon:)
> 
> I don't know, lol, can I be honest and admit that I'm starting to dread BD because sometimes I just don't wanna! So I don't want all this unromantic BD to go to waste, that's all. I know, I know, it sounds horrible. :dohh:
> 
> Babymabey- welcome to the 1 year TTC club. I shall have to add you to my TTC buddy, and Luna_19 has hit the one year mark as well. If we include Lorojovanos, that's a lot of sex we've all had, lol.Click to expand...

UGh I don't like the sound of 1 year :( I prefer 10 months/12 cycles ;)

I think I've gotten lucky more times in the last 10 months than the entire rest of my life :haha:


----------



## pjstensgaard

Capt.Cathryn said:


> Hello fellow baby makers!
> 
> It's my first time waiting for AF and hoping it doesn't show. I figure that AF will or won't start on the 3 or 4th of Nov. So I guess I'll be testing on one of those days. Maybe the 5th just to make sure AF ain't late. What's the earliest that one can test and get a clear test result?

Welcome to the waiting game! The two week wait (TWW) is a b*tch! LOL. Let the Symptom Spotting (SS) begin! :) It depends on the brand of test that you take and at what level they can measure the hcg. But I would say with a typical brand -- probably around 2 days before AF is scheduled to show... It could definitely be earlier, but that's the route I always take. I promise myself I will not test til 2 days late, but then I always cave! The earliest I let myself test is 2 days before AF is due though. I am just too familiar with that one single line. That's just my opinion. :) 

Good luck and lots of baby dust that it happens right away for you! :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I have a weird question. So w my PCOS, I do have quite a few close to positive opk's throughout a cycle. I dont know why, but I started taking opk's the last day I took Clomid. With was CD7. It was close to positive, like 80% posiitve. Then CD8, it was like 70% positive. Today, it's like 40% positive. I can see the line, but barely. Is there any way I missed my surge and I ovulated super early? Keep in mind I had that crazy ovulation, twingy pain for days 6 and 7. I'm sure it's nothing, but I wanted to ask anyways, to be sure.


----------



## bellablue

Hello all!

baby dust your way and mine :)

testing nov 21


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I have a weird question. So w my PCOS, I do have quite a few close to positive opk's throughout a cycle. I dont know why, but I started taking opk's the last day I took Clomid. With was CD7. It was close to positive, like 80% posiitve. Then CD8, it was like 70% positive. Today, it's like 40% positive. I can see the line, but barely. Is there any way I missed my surge and I ovulated super early? Keep in mind I had that crazy ovulation, twingy pain for days 6 and 7. I'm sure it's nothing, but I wanted to ask anyways, to be sure.

It is possible, but it sounds like it might be rare for you. Or perhaps you tried to ovulate once, and didn't, and so your body will try again soon?!


----------



## Platinumvague

Hi Bella! You made it over here :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I have a weird question. So w my PCOS, I do have quite a few close to positive opk's throughout a cycle. I dont know why, but I started taking opk's the last day I took Clomid. With was CD7. It was close to positive, like 80% posiitve. Then CD8, it was like 70% positive. Today, it's like 40% positive. I can see the line, but barely. Is there any way I missed my surge and I ovulated super early? Keep in mind I had that crazy ovulation, twingy pain for days 6 and 7. I'm sure it's nothing, but I wanted to ask anyways, to be sure.
> 
> It is possible, but it sounds like it might be rare for you. Or perhaps you tried to ovulate once, and didn't, and so your body will try again soon?!Click to expand...

I feel like since its been only 5 months since my last round, I am Clomid stupid! I'm pretty sure it can give false positive's and since taking it 3-7, tomorrow really should be my first opk testing day. I'm just three ahead of the game:)


----------



## Kat S

Fezzie said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I have a weird question. So w my PCOS, I do have quite a few close to positive opk's throughout a cycle. I dont know why, but I started taking opk's the last day I took Clomid. With was CD7. It was close to positive, like 80% posiitve. Then CD8, it was like 70% positive. Today, it's like 40% positive. I can see the line, but barely. Is there any way I missed my surge and I ovulated super early? Keep in mind I had that crazy ovulation, twingy pain for days 6 and 7. I'm sure it's nothing, but I wanted to ask anyways, to be sure.
> 
> It is possible, but it sounds like it might be rare for you. Or perhaps you tried to ovulate once, and didn't, and so your body will try again soon?!Click to expand...

This same thing happened to me and I asked my fertility specialist if I ovulated already. She said that the hormones that indicate ovulation fluctuate throughout the cycle, and it's not unusual to get an "almost" indication and then have it go back down again. She said that's why those tests are hard to use to predict ovulation.

Good luck!!


----------



## Sholi

Fezzie said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> FEZZIE- Whats up girl? Dont be thinking that way. I think you did ovulate already, maybe you're a slow riser, its not a huge deal. I hardly doubt you'll depleat the supply, honestly. Just have fun girl, no pressure. I'm almost positive you're covered hon:)
> 
> I don't know, lol, can I be honest and admit that I'm starting to dread BD because sometimes I just don't wanna! So I don't want all this unromantic BD to go to waste, that's all. I know, I know, it sounds horrible. :dohh:
> 
> Babymabey- welcome to the 1 year TTC club. I shall have to add you to my TTC buddy, and Luna_19 has hit the one year mark as well. If we include Lorojovanos, that's a lot of sex we've all had, lol.Click to expand...

don't forget that i'm in the 1 year ttc club too :cry:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: sholi


----------



## echo

I just reached my 4 year mark, ladies. Don't lose hope! It is a difficult road we are on, but we will all have our babies someday ( and I hope you all don't have to wait as long as me).


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal5483 said:


> One week until my HSG!!!
> 
> Any suggestions or recommendations?
> 
> How long did it take? How bad is it after? It's Halloween so ill be heading out to take DD trick or treating and I don't want to be doubled over in pain!

I have my HSG in exactly a week too!!! I want to go trick-or-treating with my niece and nephew, so hopefully it's not too bad! My paperwork says I should take someone with me so I don't have to drive home. Is anyone going with you??? I don't think DH will be able to go. And we haven't really told anyone we are ttc...so I don't know what I am going to do! 


Good luck Echo!!! Catch that eggy!!!! :)


----------



## Fezzie

Big :hugs: to Sholi and Echo. I hope my whining isn't too offensive! Echo, you have been so patient, poor woman. Perhaps you will create a super child! :)


----------



## echo

Fezzie said:


> Big :hugs: to Sholi and Echo. I hope my whining isn't too offensive! Echo, you have been so patient, poor woman. Perhaps you will create a super child! :)

No, I didn't mean it like that! I completely know how you ladies at 1 year feel. At the one year mark, I was SO disappointed and feeling like a failure. It fueled a desire to get pregnant that completely threw my hormones out of whack for the whole following year. So at the 2 year mark, I was feeling like I was literally losing my mind. BUT, not getting any answers or support from docs, who just kept telling me everything was fine and I was young and had plenty of time. I then took a break for a while, and when the 3 year mark came, I was kind of sad, but not crazy. And so throughout this past year I have started the steps to really move forward: charting, taking my vitamins everyday, and as soon as I have insurance again, I am going to a new doc to get real answers. So, in other words, its not end of the world. I have hope, faith, and a true belief that it will happen. I just know myself better, and can't poas before af without getting depressed, so I really try not to. And I try not to put too much into symptoms (but it really depends on the pms). I want you all to know its okay, that's all. Only I used a lot more words to say it. lol.


----------



## Crystal5483

It's been 26 months for me now! I'm not sure how many actual cycles, but three losses in the last 10 months.... TTC is definitely a B!tch! Grrr.

PinkPeony - my friend went alone. I am going alone. The ONLY thing they told me is the time and that I need to take antibiotics so they called in a script that is to be taken the day before, the day of and the day after. I don't even know about eating/drinking... But I am planning on driving myself home. Luckily for me, my DH should be out of work by the time I go in... so if there is any issues, I can always call him. Good luck!! What time is yours?


----------



## echo

:hugs: Crystal.


----------



## Crystal5483

My friend since elementary school sent me a package today. 

It contained "Making Babies" by Sami David and Jill Blakeway AND a 16oz bag of sun dried Goji Berries!

She has the purest of souls out there I swear. Nothing bad about her. She has a son who is just about 1 1/2 years old and is pregnant with #2. 

It's comforting to know that she truly cares.


----------



## xkatiex

I just had my second IUI and will be testing on the 4th!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

I feel bad being on here sometimes.I don't want you ladies to think I'm rubbing my pregnancy in your face and how my daughter is almost 5 months and we are trying for another.Almost everyone on this thread has been trying over a year.We were very lucky and able to concieve within 3 cycles BUT I 100% feel for you ladies that have been TTC for a long time.My sister in law has been trying 3+ years with 2 loses.My heart hurts for her and her husband.Id do anything for them to have a child.Even though I don't personally know you all I have the same feeling towards you that I have for her.I want the best for all of us and truely hope each and every one of us gets our well deserved BFPs and has a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## ES89

I am approaching the 2 year mark without a single bfp :-( Some days are easier than others. It's comforting know there are ladies on here who are in the same boat. We all need to stay positive. Our day will come  anyone 3dpo?


----------



## Charliegirl27

Hi guys, I'm moving over from oct thread. 
I'm sooo happy as my Dr called yest and I have my lap booked in for next thurs (ill be CD 3) I have 2 cysts to be removed now! Hope they go for good. I want to have another IUI but with injectables in December. That's if a miracle doesn't happen and we conceive naturally this month. I'm hoping this lap and dye clears the way.

Test date: nov 24th

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Kat S

xkatiex said:


> I just had my second IUI and will be testing on the 4th!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

Yay! Good luck!

My 1st IUI was Tuesday, so we'll be testing almost the same day!


----------



## Sholi

Crystal5483 said:


> It's been 26 months for me now! I'm not sure how many actual cycles, but three losses in the last 10 months.... TTC is definitely a B!tch! Grrr.
> 
> PinkPeony - my friend went alone. I am going alone. The ONLY thing they told me is the time and that I need to take antibiotics so they called in a script that is to be taken the day before, the day of and the day after. I don't even know about eating/drinking... But I am planning on driving myself home. Luckily for me, my DH should be out of work by the time I go in... so if there is any issues, I can always call him. Good luck!! What time is yours?

I went alone because they don't allow anyone in anyway, but i do live literally 60 seconds away from the hospital. Eating and drinking have nothing to do with it and over here you only get antibiotics if you need them. Take painkillers an hour before and relax. Take a sanitary towel as you might bleed a bit and anyway the contrast comes out slowly (it's very sticky). GL ladies, hopefully you'll get good news like i did :thumbup:


----------



## Sholi

Platinumvague said:


> I feel bad being on here sometimes.I don't want you ladies to think I'm rubbing my pregnancy in your face and how my daughter is almost 5 months and we are trying for another.Almost everyone on this thread has been trying over a year.We were very lucky and able to concieve within 3 cycles BUT I 100% feel for you ladies that have been TTC for a long time.My sister in law has been trying 3+ years with 2 loses.My heart hurts for her and her husband.Id do anything for them to have a child.Even though I don't personally know you all I have the same feeling towards you that I have for her.I want the best for all of us and truely hope each and every one of us gets our well deserved BFPs and has a healthy and happy 9 months!

you shouldn't feel bad because you have been blessed, besides your words are very comforting. I feel bad for those of you in live in countries where insurance is needed in order to have tests done. Where i come from health care is covered in the taxes that we pay, so there's nothing to worry about. The party that came into power in the last election, promised IVF (which was never paid for before) and hopefully if we do need it, we won't have to pay for it. If by the time we do, nothing has been arranged, then I'm going to raise hell, because we shouldn't be penalised for having fertility problems, which is a genuine health issue which can as we know here already, lead to serious mental health issues and the break up of families. I always thought that it was unfair that IVF wasn't offered by the local health authority but now that they have promised it, I have made it my own personal agenda. 

so to summarise, there's always something that we are all going to feel guilty about, since there will always be someone in a worse situation. We just need to support each other and try to make the journey as bearable as possible. :dust: all around

afm: i think i'm 5dpo but not too worried this month since hubby and i were really lazy and only bothered to bd once during ovulation. very angry about it now, since i had just had the hsg done, oh well.


----------



## Fezzie

Good morning ladies! I think this thread has been very therapeutic, at least for me! I am wondering if I have ovulated yet. We BD'd yesterday morning, and I think we'll go home at lunch to try one last time, and then thank God I think we can just relax until I get AF. What do you ladies think, did I ovulate? I didn't take any more OPKs, didn't have time yesterday and today I think it would be a waste.

Sholi-I know what you mean about being lazy, sometimes it is just so much effort. Please don't be angry with yourself, we're not machines, woman! We can't BD all the time (especially when there's a schedule and no choice). :hugs:


----------



## Safariguri

Good Morning all! I agree, this thread is very therapeutic.

Well, I will be joining y'all again, and I love that I am in good company, even if it's for a sad reason. Even with my 10 positive pregnancy tests last week and over the weekend, AF showed yesterday with some pretty heavy cramping.
Boo... but I'll be moving on to the next group and keep trying!
I'm going to stay really positive and just have a glass of wine :)

If my cycle stays normal after this late AF, then I will be testing around Nov. 21st or so. I'm hoping. Now its just the wait to O, and keep on trucking.

Thanks all! 
Jenn (Safariguri)


----------



## Crystal5483

Sholi thanks for the info. I'm glad it's not something that seems too invasive. I O late around CD20 so I'm hoping that this will help clear a path. Obviously at least one tube has to be open since I conceived 3 times but it will be nice to see if anything else is wrong. 

Stupid question but are there any limitations to BDing before or after the HSG?

And you're right Sholi there's always someone in a worse off situation. It's key to remember that. I have DD and for her I am thankful. 

We are all blessed in our own ways :)

This thread is super amazing. DH doesn't get this TTC thing. I try to explain but I think he just hears blah blah blah lol !!


----------



## Crystal5483

So so sorry Safari :hugs:


----------



## echo

:hugs: Safari! Sorry to hear that! 

Platinum, don't feel bad. We all have our own journey's, and some days are better than others, but I don't fault anyone for being blessed, as Sholi said. I believe things will happen when they are meant to.

And lately, my sexlife has been on fire--I was just saying to my husband that we haven't had sex so often since we first started dating and I was on birth control. And that is our plan this cycle. To just keep doing it until confirmed ovulation. The sheer number of sperm should up my odds, at least. :haha:


----------



## echo

Good luck today Crystal!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I have added the new joiners....


:hugs: *SAFARIGURI* So sorry to hear the news Hun! But I am happy to see enthusiasm and drive for the next cycle, let's go BFP!!!! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* There were no food restrictions, and I had to empty my bladder during the HSG. As long as you take the meds and follow the very few instructins that they give you will be fine. It takes literally 15 minutes. There is some crampy moments during and after because let's face it, there is an instrument inside you taking pics and lookign around, and also after, even a little spotting from rubbing up against things in there, but Trick or Treating with DD will be in full effect!!! Enjoy the Halloween evening!:dust:


*LOVELY LADIES...*I don't tend to write much in these threads until the day before the 1st, but I felt compelled to jump in here really quick and say that I Thank you all that find this thread therapeutic. That is EXACTLY what my goal was when I first started doing them every month back in September 2011. (That seems like a lifetime away.) I am not sure how many of you have taken a moment to read the 1st page and what I wrote (not speaking to you ECHO, SHOLI, BEAUTIFULLEI2, CRYSTAL or LUNA_19 as I know that you all have been with my threads for all if not the majority of the time) but I started them at what time I had just had my 1st MC which was missed, it was a time where it it was 8 years since DD was born, and after the 2 year mark (BFP currently at cloer to the 4 year mark!) I started it because it was helping me through, and it began to be the exact word that you all are using, THERAPEUTIC. My other testing threads are still up on the site so if you want to go back and read them feel free, I always wanted PMA to be the biggest common denomenator in them as it provided an enviornment for ladies at ANY stage from the first month TTC to the 41st month, no MCs to multiple MCs, Natural to assisted conception, we are ALL going for the same outcome. Don't feel bad that you have had success at any stage, and don't feel bad if you have never had a BFP, believe me, we all know the struggle. I have always said, and I stick by it, we will ALL get our BFPs in some way shape or form and we will all be happy for one another when it finally does happen. I have MANY ladies that are following your journey on these threads that you don't even see, they love coming in to see the camaraderie wave: Hi silent stalkers) and because this thread albeit it in a different month, is one of the very things that helped get them through. 

Continue to support, continue to discuss, question, inform, and simply chat about your journies ladies, we are truly the ones that totally undertand in some way shape or crazy TWW wait form! :thumbup:


----------



## echo

Hey MrsMM, hope you pregnancy is going well. I haven't checked your journal in a while, but will. You are a wonderful thread host, and the threads are therapeutic.
It has occurred to me that I haven't given you a date for November. I am going to go with Nov 14, which would put ovulation around Halloween. If I ovulate earlier/later, I will update. Thank you. :)


----------



## Fezzie

:hugs: Safari, that is so heartbreaking.


----------



## bellablue

morning ladies!!!! hope all are very well xxxx

me and hubby did the first night of my fertile days haha

we will till monday


----------



## Charliegirl27

Safariguri said:


> Good Morning all! I agree, this thread is very therapeutic.
> 
> Well, I will be joining y'all again, and I love that I am in good company, even if it's for a sad reason. Even with my 10 positive pregnancy tests last week and over the weekend, AF showed yesterday with some pretty heavy cramping.
> Boo... but I'll be moving on to the next group and keep trying!
> I'm going to stay really positive and just have a glass of wine :)
> 
> If my cycle stays normal after this late AF, then I will be testing around Nov. 21st or so. I'm hoping. Now its just the wait to O, and keep on trucking.
> 
> Thanks all!
> Jenn (Safariguri)

Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:




Crystal5483 said:


> Stupid question but are there any limitations to BDing before or after the HSG?

When I had my HSG in July I was told not to BD from AF to HSG as if you are pregnant at the time it can affect the pregnancy. I had to sign a disclaimer too!


----------



## Crystal5483

Ok Comrades I need your help!
I got my CD3 labs and I don't know what they mean but I can tell you that 3/4 are lower than previous 

FSH is 5.84
LH is 5.96
ESTRADIOL 17 is 12
Prolactin is 6.87

Any ideas??


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I have had mild cramping on my left side all morning since 5 this morning. So I am taking I actually ovulated today. My temp has also went up .3 degrees. :happydance: And something that never happens is this time my boobs are hurting. :blush:

OPK test::coffee: All Taken at 11 am
11/21 negative 11/22 negative
11/23 positive 11/24 positive 11/25 positive

Question??? Is it normal to have a positive OPK on the day you O? First time I got 3 positives like this. :wacko:

So now I am waiting on tomorrow.:winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## bellablue

woohoo baby dust to us :)


----------



## Platinumvague

I'm feeling a bit discouraged :( I'm not supposed to ovulate until Sunday but my opks are getting lighter.I started tested on Monday.They were light then but not as faint as they are now.I always take them around the same time.Usually with 2nd or 3rd morning urine.I don't chart because it would drive me crazy but does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Sholi

Crystal5483 said:


> Sholi thanks for the info. I'm glad it's not something that seems too invasive. I O late around CD20 so I'm hoping that this will help clear a path. Obviously at least one tube has to be open since I conceived 3 times but it will be nice to see if anything else is wrong.
> 
> Stupid question but are there any limitations to BDing before or after the HSG?
> 
> And you're right Sholi there's always someone in a worse off situation. It's key to remember that. I have DD and for her I am thankful.
> 
> We are all blessed in our own ways :)
> 
> This thread is super amazing. DH doesn't get this TTC thing. I try to explain but I think he just hears blah blah blah lol !!

you can do whatever you want before and after the hsg. you might be a bit sore, tummy wise, so might not feel like bd'ing, but you never know. I had a lovely doctor who tried to make me laugh the whole way, gave me the result instantly and even congratulated me. I hope you get the same treatment.


----------



## Sholi

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have added the new joiners....
> 
> 
> :hugs: *SAFARIGURI* So sorry to hear the news Hun! But I am happy to see enthusiasm and drive for the next cycle, let's go BFP!!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* There were no food restrictions, and I had to empty my bladder during the HSG. As long as you take the meds and follow the very few instructins that they give you will be fine. It takes literally 15 minutes. There is some crampy moments during and after because let's face it, there is an instrument inside you taking pics and lookign around, and also after, even a little spotting from rubbing up against things in there, but Trick or Treating with DD will be in full effect!!! Enjoy the Halloween evening!:dust:
> 
> 
> *LOVELY LADIES...*I don't tend to write much in these threads until the day before the 1st, but I felt compelled to jump in here really quick and say that I Thank you all that find this thread therapeutic. That is EXACTLY what my goal was when I first started doing them every month back in September 2011. (That seems like a lifetime away.) I am not sure how many of you have taken a moment to read the 1st page and what I wrote (not speaking to you ECHO, SHOLI, BEAUTIFULLEI2, CRYSTAL or LUNA_19 as I know that you all have been with my threads for all if not the majority of the time) but I started them at what time I had just had my 1st MC which was missed, it was a time where it it was 8 years since DD was born, and after the 2 year mark (BFP currently at cloer to the 4 year mark!) I started it because it was helping me through, and it began to be the exact word that you all are using, THERAPEUTIC. My other testing threads are still up on the site so if you want to go back and read them feel free, I always wanted PMA to be the biggest common denomenator in them as it provided an enviornment for ladies at ANY stage from the first month TTC to the 41st month, no MCs to multiple MCs, Natural to assisted conception, we are ALL going for the same outcome. Don't feel bad that you have had success at any stage, and don't feel bad if you have never had a BFP, believe me, we all know the struggle. I have always said, and I stick by it, we will ALL get our BFPs in some way shape or form and we will all be happy for one another when it finally does happen. I have MANY ladies that are following your journey on these threads that you don't even see, they love coming in to see the camaraderie wave: Hi silent stalkers) and because this thread albeit it in a different month, is one of the very things that helped get them through.
> 
> Continue to support, continue to discuss, question, inform, and simply chat about your journies ladies, we are truly the ones that totally undertand in some way shape or crazy TWW wait form! :thumbup:

random question, but why did you have to empty your bladder during?? In my case the pic was taken by the xray machine, the catheter inside was just for the liquid. I'm a bit confused


----------



## Sholi

safari I'm really sorry you had to go through that. It happened to me in February and I cried from my heart. Don't let your sadness last to long though, you need to be positive and be happy that you work. :hugs:

echo, you made me laugh. my sex drive is through the roof, something that hadn't happened since we got together. My depression and anxiety made sure that my sex drive was non existent, but lately it's back with a vengeance and i'm so happy. I have to say that DH is fed up of me and has even called me a pervert lololol


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Bella and Mrs. 2010

Platinum I tend to get various degrees of line color throughout a cycle until I O and then it's quite obvious. I wouldn't be worried. 

Charlie the earliest I ovulated was CD16 so I don't think there's be any risk to it. I'm just thinking any excess in there might interfere lol but good to know!

Sholi I hope so too! My doc is older but generally concerned and patient with me so I hope so!! 6 more days!!! 

And about 2 weeks until I ovulate. I'm going to mention progesterone to him at the HSG. I want to start it after O for at least 2 weeks. And I also want CD21 bloods drawn too. Three failed pregnancies and three times progesterone was Low to start. 

Any ideas on the CD3 labs? They have me confused!!


----------



## Sholi

Crystal5483 said:


> Good luck Bella and Mrs. 2010
> 
> Platinum I tend to get various degrees of line color throughout a cycle until I O and then it's quite obvious. I wouldn't be worried.
> 
> Charlie the earliest I ovulated was CD16 so I don't think there's be any risk to it. I'm just thinking any excess in there might interfere lol but good to know!
> 
> Sholi I hope so too! My doc is older but generally concerned and patient with me so I hope so!! 6 more days!!!
> 
> And about 2 weeks until I ovulate. I'm going to mention progesterone to him at the HSG. I want to start it after O for at least 2 weeks. And I also want CD21 bloods drawn too. Three failed pregnancies and three times progesterone was Low to start.
> 
> Any ideas on the CD3 labs? They have me confused!!


i had to sign a disclaimer too. I had my hsg a day after af ended, which was about cd 3, since my period is now lasting only a day. I think HSG's are done between af and ovulation precisely for that reason.


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks Crystal. I told myself I wouldn't worry this time but I've never used opks the way you are supposed to so I don't know how they will work with my cycles.Last time I used one on the day before my tracker said I'd ovulate and it was positive so I didn't use all 7.i figured I might not even ovulate. I've only had 4 periods since my daughter.


----------



## Crystal5483

Sholi yea they wouldn't let me do it any later. Our month end at work is the busiest... So I'm happy my work even let me have that time off!


----------



## luna_19

Safari I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Crystal have you tried googling to find out what the normal ranges are supposed to be?


----------



## Crystal5483

Yes and I couldn't really find anything :-/ I found something about LH/FSH that said the ratio of LH to FSH should be about 1:1

But basically nothing on estradiol 17 beta serum levels


----------



## luna_19

It seems strange that your Dr wouldn't explain the results instead of just giving you the numbers!


----------



## Libibob

I'll be testing the 10th November, pretty sure it won't be my month, but you never know ;-)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal5483 said:


> It's been 26 months for me now! I'm not sure how many actual cycles, but three losses in the last 10 months.... TTC is definitely a B!tch! Grrr.
> 
> PinkPeony - my friend went alone. I am going alone. The ONLY thing they told me is the time and that I need to take antibiotics so they called in a script that is to be taken the day before, the day of and the day after. I don't even know about eating/drinking... But I am planning on driving myself home. Luckily for me, my DH should be out of work by the time I go in... so if there is any issues, I can always call him. Good luck!! What time is yours?

My doctors won't give me antibiotics unless there is an infection. I told them that I was concerned with my recurring BV...but they won't give me anything unless I am having symptoms. My HSG is at 3pm. When is yours? I actually called earlier today to see if I could change the time so DH could go...but they don't do mornings, and 3pm is the latest they could do it. I asked her if it's alright if I go alone....and she was like "Well you can't drive home!" She made it a big deal and said I can't drive myself home. So now I don't know what I am going to do! Dh has class till 2:30. And the hospital that I am going to is 45 mins away from his school. Ugh! So I dunno! 

To answer your other question about dtd prior to or after the HSG. I was told not to have sex from AF till the procedure. I don't know about after. I will be asking that when I'm there. I don't usually ovulate till day 20 either. Hoping that this helps us get our bfp this month! :)


----------



## Charliegirl27

PinkPeony10 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> It's been 26 months for me now! I'm not sure how many actual cycles, but three losses in the last 10 months.... TTC is definitely a B!tch! Grrr.
> 
> PinkPeony - my friend went alone. I am going alone. The ONLY thing they told me is the time and that I need to take antibiotics so they called in a script that is to be taken the day before, the day of and the day after. I don't even know about eating/drinking... But I am planning on driving myself home. Luckily for me, my DH should be out of work by the time I go in... so if there is any issues, I can always call him. Good luck!! What time is yours?
> 
> My doctors won't give me antibiotics unless there is an infection. I told them that I was concerned with my recurring BV...but they won't give me anything unless I am having symptoms. My HSG is at 3pm. When is yours? I actually called earlier today to see if I could change the time so DH could go...but they don't do mornings, and 3pm is the latest they could do it. I asked her if it's alright if I go alone....and she was like "Well you can't drive home!" She made it a big deal and said I can't drive myself home. So now I don't know what I am going to do! Dh has class till 2:30. And the hospital that I am going to is 45 mins away from his school. Ugh! So I dunno!
> 
> To answer your other question about dtd prior to or after the HSG. I was told not to have sex from AF till the procedure. I don't know about after. I will be asking that when I'm there. I don't usually ovulate till day 20 either. Hoping that this helps us get our bfp this month! :)Click to expand...

In the uk it's normal to have a strong dose antibiotic before or after the procedure, just in case!

Dtd after is ok when you feel up to it. :blush: but I've read you are more likely to conceive within 3 months of having the HSG

I've had 2 now and have driven straight after. I can't see why they insist you don't drive yourself? :shrug: It's just a simple procedure. Take some pain relief before you go as you do get mild cramping though.


----------



## PinkPeony10

I don't know why they insist I have someone drive me either. I understand that some people have some really bad cramping from it. I just don't want to make DH skip his classes and I end up being completely fine. Ugh! I also wish they would just give me some antibiotics to just ease my mind.


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm in the US... In Mass... So EST and my appointment is at 1PM. 

They technically didn't "give" me my results. They post them to "my health online" and I can access them. So I looked. And now I'm baffled lol

I think I should call them tomorrow and inquire about any restrictions. Maybe I can get the nurse on the line and she can advise me too about the CD3 results. I'm curious if they are effected by the chemical pregnancy too??


----------



## PinkPeony10

I'm EST too! PA...so you will be all finished by the time I go to mine. I forgot to mention that I also have to have a blood HCG test done the day before to be sure I'm not pregnant. They said they won't do it unless I have that done. 

That's really nice you are able to see your results online. I wish my doctors did things like that! I don't find out unless I call. And I have to wait a few hours before they even call me back. Fun Fun! haha


----------



## Crystal5483

Pink- They won't post hCG results so that really ticks me off because all I want to do is see those tests out of everything lol when the time comes. 
I'll be home when you go in! What CD are you doing it on? It's CD12 for me.


----------



## pjstensgaard

ES89 said:


> I am approaching the 2 year mark without a single bfp :-( Some days are easier than others. It's comforting know there are ladies on here who are in the same boat. We all need to stay positive. Our day will come  anyone 3dpo?

Same here. November is 2 years for us without a single BFP. I am 3 days past trigger :) So I either ovulated today or tomorrow. I can't figure out how to tell exactly. I haven't had any cramping like usual. 

Good luck, lady! :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal5483 said:


> Pink- They won't post hCG results so that really ticks me off because all I want to do is see those tests out of everything lol when the time comes.
> I'll be home when you go in! What CD are you doing it on? It's CD12 for me.

Yeah that would tick me off too! I called for my Dh's SA results and my CD3 results and they never called me back! Looks like I'll be harassing them tomorrow. lol I want the results before the weekend! I'm not so worried about my results as I am his since I want to see if his have improved. 
I will be on CD10 for mine. That was the latest she would do. She said I could do Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday. The only day that worked for me was Wednesday. So Halloween it is! haha Good luck! I'll be thinking of you before I go in for mine! :)


----------



## Fezzie

Hmmm, I was running after my toddler tonight when I realized my right ovary hurt with the jostling. I had always assumed I was ovulating when in pain, but maybe that was post-ovulation pain? Anyways, we didn't BD at lunch, so yesterday morning will have to do. What's really weird is that my CM is really sticky; this cycle I hardly had any EWCM, if at all, and normally its profuse (gross, I know). I guess we'll see what tomorrow's temps will show.

Also, I looked at last month's chart, and I only had 8 days between ovulation and spotting :( Here's hoping that the B6 works :)


----------



## Fezzie

Also, I seem to get random cramps during my cycle, which I never did before my son was born. For example, I have cramps now. I had some last week. Does anyone else get this? Is it normal?


----------



## imaginary8x

Hey, can you put me down for the 8th please. :)


----------



## Platinumvague

Fezzie- I get cramps on and off now. I never did before I had my daughter


----------



## luna_19

Fezzie I'm always crampy for a few days after o. I never noticed it until we started ttc though :haha:


----------



## Fezzie

Maybe that's what it is-that I never paid attention until actually TTC. What's funny is that I am symptom spotting already, which is impossible, because implantation and rise in HCG has to occur before I can have any symptoms. But man, my mind _loves_ to play tricks! And I do this to myself every damn month, lol!


----------



## Kat S

Fezzie said:


> Maybe that's what it is-that I never paid attention until actually TTC. What's funny is that I am symptom spotting already, which is impossible, because implantation and rise in HCG has to occur before I can have any symptoms. But man, my mind _loves_ to play tricks! And I do this to myself every damn month, lol!

I know what you mean! I just had my IUI on Tuesday, and I'm symptom spotting today. Every single little twinge or pain has me going, "!!!" I feel like a crazy person. It's probably just gas! :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

PinkPeony10 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Pink- They won't post hCG results so that really ticks me off because all I want to do is see those tests out of everything lol when the time comes.
> I'll be home when you go in! What CD are you doing it on? It's CD12 for me.
> 
> Yeah that would tick me off too! I called for my Dh's SA results and my CD3 results and they never called me back! Looks like I'll be harassing them tomorrow. lol I want the results before the weekend! I'm not so worried about my results as I am his since I want to see if his have improved.
> I will be on CD10 for mine. That was the latest she would do. She said I could do Monday, Tuesday, or Wednesday. The only day that worked for me was Wednesday. So Halloween it is! haha Good luck! I'll be thinking of you before I go in for mine! :)Click to expand...

Ill be thinking of you too!!! 

We had to have this done as a prerequisite for IUI. Hoping a sperm wash to dispose of the crappy ones will help us conceive our forever rainbow baby. That and I'm going to practically demand progesterone!


----------



## Cristeena

Hi lovies! I will be testing Nov 21! Sending tons and tons of :dust: to you all. We can get through this! <3 Thank you MrsMM24!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM go ahead and put me down for testing on 11/22 Thanksgiving :)


----------



## meant2bamom

Fezzie said:


> Also, I seem to get random cramps during my cycle, which I never did before my son was born. For example, I have cramps now. I had some last week. Does anyone else get this? Is it normal?

I get cramps before O during O and after O. Sometimes I get them on and off for a week to a week and a half. I hope its normal...I was wondering that myself!


----------



## Fezzie

Good morning everyone. Well, I think I ovulated! But it's CD 20, so here's hoping the B6 helps lengthen my LP. If I start spotting next week I'm going to lose it! I think I'll march back into my Drs office and ask what we can do about it.


----------



## lorojovanos

I told you FEZZIE:)


----------



## Crystal5483

How long is a typical LP for you Fezzie?


----------



## Fezzie

I don't really know-I just started charting BBT 3 months ago. Of those, one cycle had a LP of 12 days, the next had an LP of 7. I always seem to spot up to a week before my actual period arrives, but the doctor didn't seem concerned.


----------



## Crystal5483

That's odd. Spotting a week ahead of AF typically indicates progesterone issues?? Have they done a progesterone test?


----------



## echo

^^that's what I thought, too.


----------



## Fezzie

They did some bloodwork on CD3, and said everything was normal. I think they tested progesterone on this day too, but I don't know how that predicts progesterone levels later in the cycle.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey ladies! I am due Nov.2 but I am going to wait till Nov. 3rd to be one day late!! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Fezzie typically they do progesterone level tests with. CD21 bloods. I will be talking to my doc about getting that test done and whether or not he thinks I should ACTUALLY go on CD21 since I typically do not ovulate until CD20... 

I think progesterone is my issue.


----------



## xGracex

Put me down for November 12th :D I either ovulated today or within the next few day... so by the 12th I should have officially missed AF(hopefully)


----------



## Platinumvague

I think I'm done with OPKs.We BD frequently anyways.My strips have been getting lighter and it was blank this afternoon so I don't think I'll be ovulating this month unless I'm one of those lady's who can go from a blank strip to positive the next day.


----------



## echo

OPK's are annoying. I hate trying to decipher if it is 'as dark as', especially when only half the line is showing up, anyways! I have also decided that CVS makes better knock-offs than Rite Aid. The ink is so light in the Rite Aid strips and they take the whole 4 minutes to show an answer, whereas the CVS only took about 2 minutes. Now I know why people spring for the digital, it takes out the guess work.
Platinum, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## luna_19

Platinum don't stress about opks, I o every month but have tried them several times and never got a full positive. The last time I was using the cheap dollar store ones and never even got a second line!


----------



## Platinumvague

I have two different brands Answers and the Clear Blue.I can get a Atleast a line on the clearblue but the Answers nothing..Just a heads up if anyone uses the Answers brand.I don't think they have as much dye in them or maybe the sensitivity is different? I told myself I wouldn't stress and honestly I have no reason to.I am a naturally anxious person though lol


----------



## Platinumvague

echo said:


> OPK's are annoying. I hate trying to decipher if it is 'as dark as', especially when only half the line is showing up, anyways! I have also decided that CVS makes better knock-offs than Rite Aid. The ink is so light in the Rite Aid strips and they take the whole 4 minutes to show an answer, whereas the CVS only took about 2 minutes. Now I know why people spring for the digital, it takes out the guess work.
> Platinum, where are you in your cycle?

Hey echo, I'm CD 15 according to my 3 tracking apps I should ovulate Sunday.I would like to maybe try charting next month but I don't think it would work for me.Im up at random times during the night to feed my daughter and I'm not sure if that would affect the temps.I might also try the digitalis next month just to see what that's about


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO-Did you cover all of the :sex: bases? That was a quick ovulation!
I agree ovulation tests suck the big one, especially opk's with pcos... That being said, mine was negative this morning. I didn't take one yesterday as I was out shopping in the US and spent the night at my Aunt's so I didn't temp today either. But, hubby came home at lunch:blush:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I have had sever cramping today! Almost like AF cramps. I am currently cd12. So maybe me my DH can seal the deal tonight considering he work late last night and was gone before I could get up. Here's to hoping!!


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> ECHO-Did you cover all of the :sex: bases? That was a quick ovulation!
> I agree ovulation tests suck the big one, especially opk's with pcos... That being said, mine was negative this morning. I didn't take one yesterday as I was out shopping in the US and spent the night at my Aunt's so I didn't temp today either. But, hubby came home at lunch:blush:

I don't think I have ovulated yet. Boobs aren't sore. Little crampy today, so its coming. Last cycle I was cramping for about 4 days prior to o. Those opk's sucked, so I am not even completely sure they were positive, all I know is that they are lighter now. Definitely covering the bases. 2 days, day off, 4 days in a row, took last night off, going to resume tonight and continue through until confirmed ovulation. 
I've heard Clomid has delayed o for some ladies, and sped up o for others. what do you think it will do for you? Was that your first opk?


----------



## echo

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I have had sever cramping today! Almost like AF cramps. I am currently cd12. So maybe me my DH can seal the deal tonight considering he work late last night and was gone before I could get up. Here's to hoping!!

Good luck! Hope you get some :sex: in!


----------



## lorojovanos

Well you know your body better than I do...:)
I havent had a positive yet. Unless it was yesterday and thats it, but probably not. I only temped one month I was on Clomid and i took it the same days 3-7, and I ovulated on CD18 so if its similar, I have about a week to go. I'm going on every other day from today forward. Except, we will probably do it tomorrow since we are at a halloween party with our son gone til noon on Sunday. Although, when my hubby drinks alot, he doesnt always "complete the transaction" so it may not do much!!!!


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Well you know your body better than I do...:)
> I havent had a positive yet. Unless it was yesterday and thats it, but probably not. I only temped one month I was on Clomid and i took it the same days 3-7, and I ovulated on CD18 so if its similar, I have about a week to go. I'm going on every other day from today forward. Except, we will probably do it tomorrow since we are at a halloween party with our son gone til noon on Sunday. Although, when my hubby drinks alot, he doesnt always "complete the transaction" so it may not do much!!!!

Same thing happens to my hubby, too. :/ Maybe you'll have to 'misplace' some of his drinks. lol. Have fun. What are you wearing?


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Well you know your body better than I do...:)
> I havent had a positive yet. Unless it was yesterday and thats it, but probably not. I only temped one month I was on Clomid and i took it the same days 3-7, and I ovulated on CD18 so if its similar, I have about a week to go. I'm going on every other day from today forward. Except, we will probably do it tomorrow since we are at a halloween party with our son gone til noon on Sunday. Although, when my hubby drinks alot, he doesnt always "complete the transaction" so it may not do much!!!!
> 
> Same thing happens to my hubby, too. :/ Maybe you'll have to 'misplace' some of his drinks. lol. Have fun. What are you wearing?Click to expand...

Ummm, it's pretty hard for Matt to misplace drinks. He could find a fridge full of ice cold beer in the desert:haha:
I'm going as a flapper. And my hubby is going as a 20's gangster!


----------



## echo

Platinumvague said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> OPK's are annoying. I hate trying to decipher if it is 'as dark as', especially when only half the line is showing up, anyways! I have also decided that CVS makes better knock-offs than Rite Aid. The ink is so light in the Rite Aid strips and they take the whole 4 minutes to show an answer, whereas the CVS only took about 2 minutes. Now I know why people spring for the digital, it takes out the guess work.
> Platinum, where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Hey echo, I'm CD 15 according to my 3 tracking apps I should ovulate Sunday.I would like to maybe try charting next month but I don't think it would work for me.Im up at random times during the night to feed my daughter and I'm not sure if that would affect the temps.I might also try the digitalis next month just to see what that's aboutClick to expand...

Happy bd'ing! Sunday is almost here!


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Well you know your body better than I do...:)
> I havent had a positive yet. Unless it was yesterday and thats it, but probably not. I only temped one month I was on Clomid and i took it the same days 3-7, and I ovulated on CD18 so if its similar, I have about a week to go. I'm going on every other day from today forward. Except, we will probably do it tomorrow since we are at a halloween party with our son gone til noon on Sunday. Although, when my hubby drinks alot, he doesnt always "complete the transaction" so it may not do much!!!!
> 
> Same thing happens to my hubby, too. :/ Maybe you'll have to 'misplace' some of his drinks. lol. Have fun. What are you wearing?Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm, it's pretty hard for Matt to misplace drinks. He could find a fridge full of ice cold beer in the desert:haha:
> I'm going as a flapper. And my hubby is going as a 20's gangster!Click to expand...

Awesome costumes!


----------



## Platinumvague

Well I'm feeling better :) I retested 4 hrs after I took my first OPK today and I have a line this time! Sorry for driving all of you crazy.Hope every one is doing good today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## 3athena3

Got the results of my blood work today. Thyroid and prolactin are normal, testosterone not back yet. But he says I am insulin resistant and pre-diabetic. He prescribed the zone diet and metformin. 

Do any of you ladies have experience with metformin? Any heads up on side effects? Feeling a bit bummed about the test results and any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fezzie

Good morning ladies. I said a prayer for you all last night! I had a terrible sleep last night (thank-you, dear son) and was awake about 5 min before taking my temp, and had to walk back to my room to get the thermometer. Should I discard the temp? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I had a temp dip this morning so I guessed that all that cramping yesterday meant o was coming. I think.

Echo, can you please look at my chart and give me your opinion? Shoot, anyone's opinion would work. Thanks!!

Bunch of baby dust all!!


----------



## Jean40

Good morning ladies! I had some decent cramping about an hour ago. I hope that means implantation? I haven't charted before, but I thought I'd start temping to get used to it for the next cycle (fx there isn't one for 9 months), but I did write this down on my calendar: Ovulation prob Sun/Mon Oct 21/22, Oct 24 99.7F, Oct 25 97.5, Oct 26 98.3, Oct 27 99.8. Does that dip mean something or would it be too early to tell? I know my normal temps before O are usually in the 97-98 range.


----------



## Fezzie

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I had a temp dip this morning so I guessed that all that cramping yesterday meant o was coming. I think.
> 
> Echo, can you please look at my chart and give me your opinion? Shoot, anyone's opinion would work. Thanks!!
> 
> Bunch of baby dust all!!

Wow, you have a wonderfully long LP based on last month! Someone else mentioned a temp dip with ovulation, but I only thought that was for implantation? It will be exciting to see what your temp is tomorrow!


----------



## echo

Mrs. 2010 said:


> I had a temp dip this morning so I guessed that all that cramping yesterday meant o was coming. I think.
> 
> Echo, can you please look at my chart and give me your opinion? Shoot, anyone's opinion would work. Thanks!!
> 
> Bunch of baby dust all!!

Very possible! You just have to wait and see if your temp jumps tomorrow! GL!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

echo said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had a temp dip this morning so I guessed that all that cramping yesterday meant o was coming. I think.
> 
> Echo, can you please look at my chart and give me your opinion? Shoot, anyone's opinion would work. Thanks!!
> 
> Bunch of baby dust all!!
> 
> Very possible! You just have to wait and see if your temp jumps tomorrow! GL!Click to expand...

Today hasn't even started up good and I am already for tomorrow to get here. LOl I hope this is it. FX'D!! And Thank you Echo!! Have you O yet?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Fezzie said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had a temp dip this morning so I guessed that all that cramping yesterday meant o was coming. I think.
> 
> Echo, can you please look at my chart and give me your opinion? Shoot, anyone's opinion would work. Thanks!!
> 
> Bunch of baby dust all!!
> 
> Wow, you have a wonderfully long LP based on last month! Someone else mentioned a temp dip with ovulation, but I only thought that was for implantation? It will be exciting to see what your temp is tomorrow!Click to expand...

 I read online a temp dip can happen during O and at implantation. So I guess I will see tomorrow. :coffee: Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## echo

A temp dip can also occur shortly after ovulation, when you can get a secondary surge of estrogen. Its called a 'fallback rise.'


----------



## echo

I think I will be o-ing today or tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

echo said:


> I think I will be o-ing today or tomorrow. :shrug:

Do you get bad cramps when you O? I had them really bad yesterday. It almost felt like AF was on its way again. :shrug: Oh and I had tone of energy, which never happens with a 16 month old. LOL Hopefully it ain't anything else, medical wise.


GL AND SENDING BUNCHES OF BABY DUST TO YOU!!!


----------



## echo

No, I get cramps a day or two before. Sometimes bad, sometimes barely there. I've been mildly crampy the past few days. Nips are sensitive today. I also can't wait for tomorrow to see what my temp does!


----------



## Crystal5483

I can't wait to be near O time! But I still have like 13 days! But only 4 days 3 hours until the HSG!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Put me down for testing November 22nd- round 2 of clomid 5-9 starting tomorrow! If my cycle is the same as last month, I'll be hoping for Thanksgiving BFP!

I'm going to attempt BBT this month- I have in the past but it never seems to work out- Does anyone know if there is a thermometer out there that has a light up screen? 

Crystal- so sorry! My heart goes out to you...


----------



## babymabey

I am trying so hard not to symptom spot, but I just can't help it. I am 6-7 dpo and I have been having cramps, my boobs hurt (it is more of a throbbing pain) and I am emotional. These are the exact same symptoms I had in July when I got a BFP, but that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage. With that BFP the symptoms started at the same time, around 7dpo, so I am hoping that means that this month I will get a BFP. I am also terrified that if it is a BFP, with having the same symptoms, that it will have the same outcome. My husband doesn't understand my fears, he says I need to just push it out of my mind and not worry about it until I am either late, then I'll test, or get my period and then we'll just try again next month. I wish it was that easy to not think about it, but after TTC for a year, it is all that is on my mind recently. I feel like I am going crazy. :cry:

:dust::dust: Baby dust to all!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hey ladies, I've finally caught up with all 27 pages of this thread. It has grown rather quickly. I am officially on fall break so I was able to do my catch up. I'm in the 'trying over a year club' too. We have been TTC for about 17 months with 2 angels. I also have pretty bad anxiety. It was really comforting to read that some of you ladies deal with the same thing. I was on medication for it but I decided to stop taking it after my first miscarriage. The medicine I was on was safe for the first two trimesters of pregnancy but I didn't know how my body would react when I stopped and I didn't want to mess with that while pregnant so I just stopped. I've been ok. My anxiety is more social too and I get this lump in my throat that makes me feel like I'm going to throw up. It all started about 2 years ago and its a long story but I have never been the same since.

So my DH went to give my doctor a sperm sample yesterday. They gave him a temporary medical number and they let us just pay 30 bucks to get the test done. My husband was NOT in a good mood yesterday. He said that was the most humiliating experience of his life. They were doing construction and had no where for him to do it other than the public bathroom. DH told me it felt like nothing came out (he obviously wasn't turned on) but it made him feel like less of a man. I'm hoping he got enough in the cup to at least test. Not sure when we will get results though. I've also been really good about working out. I've worked out every day after work for 30 minutes. Yesterday was the only day I skipped because we went to early voting. I'm feeling really good about everything. I'm hoping I O early again like last month. I think taking the progesterone stimulates earlier ovulation for some reason.


----------



## Platinumvague

Bought some digi opks and no positive today.Guess ill try again tomarrow


----------



## godsentangel

Hello ladies :wave: I think I will test November 2nd and hopefully that wont be too early for me. My cycles used to be regular and come every 28 days like clockwork but since I had my open myomectomy this past May, they have been ranging between 26 and 30 days making my ovulation difficult to pinpoint :shrug: My doctor said I can begin ttc after 6 months :happydance: so when I got my positive opk Monday morning, I literally jumped on OH that night :sex: and now the wait is driving me insane :wacko: I am just praying for that :bfp: [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

Loads of Baby Dust to everyone 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Hey ladies, I've finally caught up with all 27 pages of this thread. It has grown rather quickly. I am officially on fall break so I was able to do my catch up. I'm in the 'trying over a year club' too. We have been TTC for about 17 months with 2 angels. I also have pretty bad anxiety. It was really comforting to read that some of you ladies deal with the same thing. I was on medication for it but I decided to stop taking it after my first miscarriage. The medicine I was on was safe for the first two trimesters of pregnancy but I didn't know how my body would react when I stopped and I didn't want to mess with that while pregnant so I just stopped. I've been ok. My anxiety is more social too and I get this lump in my throat that makes me feel like I'm going to throw up. It all started about 2 years ago and its a long story but I have never been the same since.
> 
> So my DH went to give my doctor a sperm sample yesterday. They gave him a temporary medical number and they let us just pay 30 bucks to get the test done. My husband was NOT in a good mood yesterday. He said that was the most humiliating experience of his life. They were doing construction and had no where for him to do it other than the public bathroom. DH told me it felt like nothing came out (he obviously wasn't turned on) but it made him feel like less of a man. I'm hoping he got enough in the cup to at least test. Not sure when we will get results though. I've also been really good about working out. I've worked out every day after work for 30 minutes. Yesterday was the only day I skipped because we went to early voting. I'm feeling really good about everything. I'm hoping I O early again like last month. I think taking the progesterone stimulates earlier ovulation for some reason.

My hubby is really concerned about giving a sample. That's awful, he only had a public restroom?! I wouldn't be turned on either, not alone, anyways. Good for you exercising! When do you ovulate?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My temp went back up today. So I guess I did o! Now I'm just a waiting!


----------



## echo

Woohoo!

My temp dipped so I guess I'm ov-ing today!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

echo said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> My temp dipped so I guess I'm ov-ing today!

Whoa!!! Sending tons of baby dust to you!!


----------



## echo

That woohoo was for you, you know. ;)

I wish I o'd earlier. Didn't get to bd last night! And couldn't this am, so we will have to tonight and I don't know if it will be too late. Oh, well. Time will tell. I'm so impatient. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

echo said:


> That woohoo was for you, you know. ;)
> 
> I wish I o'd earlier. Didn't get to bd last night! And couldn't this am, so we will have to tonight and I don't know if it will be too late. Oh, well. Time will tell. I'm so impatient. :haha:

I know how u feel. The only time we could bd is at night and that's takes work when he's tired. And I was whoaing u for finally I. It seems like it takes forever!


----------



## babysaa

Hi ladies :wave: I will be testing Nov 6th that's when :witch: is expected to arrive. I don't think I'm going to crave in this month :blush: hate seeing that BFN!!!
Hope we all got our sticky bean this month. Lots of love to all you ladies test in November :kiss: looking forward to seeing everyone's BFP :hugs:


----------



## Platinumvague

Not sure if my TTC journey is going to be on hold or not for awhile or maybe for ever.I possible may have a prolapse vagina.The upper inside has started to get very puffy and move foward.Calling my ob tomarrow to see when I can come in


----------



## luna_19

platinum hope everything is ok :hugs:

hopeforbfp I can't believe that happened to your hubby, what a horrible experience!


----------



## lorojovanos

PLATINUM- I'll be thinking of you. I had a uterine prolapse when I was younger...
AFM- Had a blast last night, I dont ever drink, and I let loose. I do not feel good today:( I discarded my temp from this morning, just because I had drank so much last night, I know that can elevate your temps. So I'm assuming thats why my temp was crazy high this morning. Ithink my hubby wanted to get busy last night, which would have worked, that was my plan. I foiled that one! And now, hungover, I've got to make the moves tonight:( My opk's are weird, I dont know if I should trust them or not with the pcos but today is cd13. This morning I took my opk, same time as the last few days, and it was like almost positive, 98% I'd say. This aft, it was def negative. 24 hours previous, it was negative, barely saw a second line. I'm wondering if this am's was a fluke cause of the pcos, or if I had a really quick surge and I just happened to catch the tail end this morning. I'll post a pic later on to show you girls...


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks ladies! I'm also wondering if its just horribly irritated from the softcups.I started using them last Tuesday for a couple of hours after BD.Im going to stop using them and see if anything will happen.Defiantly still calling the ob tomorrow though.Rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## Sholi

hi ladies, this month again i have spotting a week before my period. If it was progesterone, it shouldn't have happened last month as I was still on progesterone pills. I have brown and red blood when i go to the toilet. I'm so confused and upset. Tomorrow I'll pop into the gynae and tell her it's happened again and hopefully the cd21 blood results are available. Last time she told me to do a pregnancy test and that was it. I'm not meant to see her till end of January, but I don't think it's fair that we should wait till then. I'm going to speak to her tomorrow and ask that something be done about this situation. 

I just read a book this weekend called 'Fast Track your Fertility' or something like that and the biggest thing i got from it all was that what's the point in the doctor suggesting waiting three more months if we clearly haven't conceived in a year. Just get on with it, give me the treatment and let's get things moving!!!


----------



## Fezzie

Baby_Dream said:


> I am 95 percent sure it won't be my month, but I will test on the 2nd of november :) 5 percent ain't bad :)




Sholi said:


> hi ladies, this month again i have spotting a week before my period. If it was progesterone, it shouldn't have happened last month as I was still on progesterone pills. I have brown and red blood when i go to the toilet. I'm so confused and upset. Tomorrow I'll pop into the gynae and tell her it's happened again and hopefully the cd21 blood results are available. Last time she told me to do a pregnancy test and that was it. I'm not meant to see her till end of January, but I don't think it's fair that we should wait till then. I'm going to speak to her tomorrow and ask that something be done about this situation.
> 
> I just read a book this weekend called 'Fast Track your Fertility' or something like that and the biggest thing i got from it all was that what's the point in the doctor suggesting waiting three more months if we clearly haven't conceived in a year. Just get on with it, give me the treatment and let's get things moving!!!

:hugs: Sholi, I hope you get some answers soon and I agree you shouldn't have to wait more time after waiting a year. That's the boat I am in too and it makes no sense. It also makes me think you might live in Canada.


----------



## luna_19

Sholi I agree you shouldn't have to wait. I'm not sure where you are located but I'm in Canada and my Dr is more than willing to help and we're at the 10 month mark. I'd say if your Dr wants you to wait you should get a second opinion if you can :hugs:


----------



## AZBabyDust

4 DPO and dying to know already LOLOL!!

Will be testing for sure Nov. 7th! :thumbup: Hoping for my BFP this month! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fc88d/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

What do you guys think?! Also, could use a TTC/TWW buddy!! Feeling alone here :cry:


----------



## Sholi

It's quite funny that two of you think i live in canada!!!! I live in gibraltar, check it out.

Last month when i spotted, after i told her the test was negative, nothing else was done or asked. So is that it? I,ve never spotted like that in my life but you don't seem to think it should be looked at? I know she's on annual leavebut there are others and i'm going to speak to one today. 

See you later ladies, have a nice day xxx


----------



## startingtotry

Hi ladies, I should be ovulating towards the end of this week and AF is due on the 18th of November so that's when I'll be testing.

This is our third proper cycle of trying, we stopped preventing a couple of months earlier but looking back didn't manage to BD at the right times to count it as trying. I'm generally staying sane so far but not convinced that will last forever! I don't use OPKs or track temperatures and I'm trying to not test early because it just gives me horrid heart ache! 

Last month was hard, I had a few symptoms that I hadn't had before but it turned out to be AF 4 days early, I hadn't even got to the POAS stage and there was a part of me that felt cheated! :cry: It was the first time that I felt properly upset when AF arrived, and I'm hoping to avoid that feeling again!

Currently have a nasty cold and hoping that doesn't have any impact on my chances this month! :shrug:

Fingers crossed for everyone this month!

:dust:


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I'm away on a residential school trip when AF is due... so I'll be testing when I'm home on 12th


----------



## echo

I would def get a 2nd opinion, Sholi.

Good luck MrsGruffalo and startingtotry!

afm...I wish I didn't have to wait until tomorrow to see if I have ovulated. Temp went up today, hopefully it continues up tomorrow and I get crosshairs on Halloween. Lots of left side pinches, and kind of a dull ache in pelvis, and breasts are on the sensitive side, so I do think I o'd! I would love to :sex: tonight for good measure, but I might get stuck staying at work overnight due to the hurricane.


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE- you O'd!!! Whats with the blue CH's? Is that a manual override?
STARTING/MRS- Good luck:)
SHOLI- I live in Canada and went to Gibralter in August while I was in Spain. One of the most incredible places I've ever been. BEST fish and chips! The apes, a wee bit scary though:(


----------



## Fezzie

Yes, I had to manually over-ride as when I put in my 3rd high temp the crosshairs moved to CD 13, which was odd. I had my first +OPK on that day but I think its cause my FMU was too concentrated. I'm sure that I now have the right day. Do you agree?


----------



## lorojovanos

I agree where they are now, for sure. Take out the +opk from when you think it was too concentrated, and I bet itll move your CH's closer to where it is now...


----------



## hopeforbfp

Looks good to me too Fezzie. Sometimes I don't like entering my positive OPKS because I want to see what FF will do with just my temps. 

Yeah it sucked what happened to DH but I'm sure it's not normally like that. What is your DH scared of Margo? The amount he might produce or the results? I don't know when I will O. It was cd14 last month but that was a first. Usually it's cd18-20 or something like that I think. That's why I think it's the progesterone that is responsible for such a drastic change. My OPKS have decent lines so hopefully I'm getting close. 

I didn't know drinking raised BBT (I think I'm crossing threads here). I was hoping to enjoy some wine on my fall break here but I don't want to miss seeing my ovulation.


----------



## Platinumvague

Well I made my appointment today to see the OB about my issue but I can't get in until the 12th.Some times I really hate living in a small town.One OB office and the hospital here is terrible! Anyways still no positive OPK.Hope everyone is having better luck than me!


----------



## Platinumvague

Oh nvm! Just got a call back and I can come in Wednesday! I'm kinda afraid of what she will say :(


----------



## Kat S

Platinumvague said:


> Oh nvm! Just got a call back and I can come in Wednesday! I'm kinda afraid of what she will say :(

Good luck! Answers seem to require a million tests and several months, but in the end I hope you find the right plan for you!


----------



## pjstensgaard

I have been so crampy for 2 days now. Ms. Monthly is due Sunday, but doc told me to wait til Tues. to test. (Yes right!) But usually i get one day cramps...and only for about an hour...soooo who knows?


----------



## lorojovanos

hopeforbfp said:


> Looks good to me too Fezzie. Sometimes I don't like entering my positive OPKS because I want to see what FF will do with just my temps.
> 
> Yeah it sucked what happened to DH but I'm sure it's not normally like that. What is your DH scared of Margo? The amount he might produce or the results? I don't know when I will O. It was cd14 last month but that was a first. Usually it's cd18-20 or something like that I think. That's why I think it's the progesterone that is responsible for such a drastic change. My OPKS have decent lines so hopefully I'm getting close.
> 
> I didn't know drinking raised BBT (I think I'm crossing threads here). I was hoping to enjoy some wine on my fall break here but I don't want to miss seeing my ovulation.

You did cross threads. :winkwink: If I have a glass of wine or two, it doesnt do much to my bbt at all. I'm talking, I drank, a lot. I never, ever drink but it had been so long since we had gone out as a couple, with all of our friends, and I wasnt in the TWW and this IS going to be the cycle I get pregnant; so I gave it a go:thumbup: I dont recall having a few drinks doing anything significant to my chart


----------



## Sholi

lorojovanos said:


> FEZZIE- you O'd!!! Whats with the blue CH's? Is that a manual override?
> STARTING/MRS- Good luck:)
> SHOLI- I live in Canada and went to Gibralter in August while I was in Spain. One of the most incredible places I've ever been. BEST fish and chips! The apes, a wee bit scary though:(

i can't believe you were here!!!! i would have met up with you, I'm so gutted. It's weird isn't it, but it's so unique, i couldn't live anywhere else. 

The gynae i wanted to speak to today, didn't come in to work, so I will try tomorrow. The progesterone results are available, so I will speak to him tomorrow and explain that I am not entirely happy with my current gynae and see what he says. I think it's weird that after trying for a year, the consultant didn't give me any treatment apart from the hsg and no follow up appt after the hsg. She knows i was given chlmoid and progesterone by the private gynae but didn't tell me to continue with it until i see her in January. Am we really supposed to just carry on trying until then, when we've already done that for a year with no results. What's the point of being referred to the consultant if it's going to be no different? So they only help you if you have a visible problem like pcos but just leave you hanging if you have unexplained infertility? I just don't get it.


----------



## luna_19

I'm the same, my temp is only affected if I drink enough to have a bit of a hangover

Sholi have you asked for a referral to a specialist?


----------



## lorojovanos

I'd def get a referral to someone else. Our gyno wasnt too keen on doing anything until the 2 years mark. We switched and its much better now...
I was in Spain for 16 days and the one day I spent in Gibralter was by far the best day I had. As I said, the fish and chips were crazy good, the glass making place, I bought some jewlery there. I love that there are vending machines of sex toys right by the border crossing, the air strip is CRAZY! Had I known thats where you lived, I'd have met with you for sure... I will be going back:)
LUNA- Another week or so before O?


----------



## echo

Good luck Wednesday Platinum!


----------



## Platinumvague

Thank you Echo.Hoping everyone on here gets some good news soon! Sending lots of baby dust!


----------



## luna_19

Yup loro about another week, I changed our bd schedule to cd 10-17 though since I apparently o'ed on cd 16 last month


----------



## Fezzie

Good news! I called my doctor and got a blood req for CD 21 progesterone, which I will get done on Wednesday because that'll be 7 days after ovulation ( so actually CD25). I guess I hope they find something to fix because, like Sholi said, unexplanned fertility is frustrating. I am trying not to test before my period is due and I really hope I don't start cramping and spotting soon!


----------



## luna_19

Good need fezzie! I'm having my cd 21 blood done this month too :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck FEZZIE:)
LUNA- do you guys bd every day?


----------



## luna_19

My hubby works on call so it depends on when he is home, always at least every other day though :)

I highlight my fertile time on the calendar so he knows when he should try to be around and when not to resist my advances :lol:


----------



## Platinumvague

I thought I'd have a fever because I have a cold right and I feel hot but my temp is 95.7.its normally 97 ish.I doubt an ovulation dip would be that drastic but I want to be positive hah! I know I'm out though for this month


----------



## echo

Could be an ovulation dip, couldn't it? Have you o'd (sorry, I probably know this, but I have had 2 beers....)?


----------



## Platinumvague

I haven't had a positive OPK yet.line or digi.cervix is higher but not soft


----------



## echo

You are probably getting close. Sometimes I have a drop in temp, think its o, but then o happen s a day or two later at a higher temp. Last cycle it was 4 days after my big temp dip. So I guess your estrogen is in action. GL and FX'd!


----------



## Platinumvague

I hope so.i told myself I wouldn't go crazy but I have bad baby fever now! I'm hoping all goes well Wednesday and she can possibly suggest something to get my cycles back on track


----------



## glarson1129

I was due to test November 1st but I gave in. Happy to report I got a BFP yesterday afternoon and a stronger one today using FRER! It still hasn't sunk in yet! I'm praying for all of you to get your BFP! xoxo


----------



## godsentangel

Congratulations glarson1129! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Platinumvague

Congrats Glarson! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Congrats on your BFP!! 

Afm... I have gotten my crosshairs today! Whoa says I'm 6dpo. But my chart looks horrible blah. Just have to wait out. FX'D!!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Congratulations!!!!!! I am happy for you!!!!!:happydance:
I am due for af on Nov. 3rd so I am trying my hardest to resist till then!!!



glarson1129 said:


> I was due to test November 1st but I gave in. Happy to report I got a BFP yesterday afternoon and a stronger one today using FRER! It still hasn't sunk in yet! I'm praying for all of you to get your BFP! xoxo


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats GLARSON:)


----------



## Kat S

glarson1129 said:


> I was due to test November 1st but I gave in. Happy to report I got a BFP yesterday afternoon and a stronger one today using FRER! It still hasn't sunk in yet! I'm praying for all of you to get your BFP! xoxo

Wow, that's fantastic!! Congratulations! If I may ask, how long were you trying?


----------



## Fezzie

Congrats Glarson!

I am bummed-look at my temps, going down! And I think I've started cramping. I'm just so bloody frustrated!


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> Congrats Glarson!
> 
> I am bummed-look at my temps, going down! And I think I've started cramping. I'm just so bloody frustrated!

Maybe its implantation cramps:winkwink:


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm quite confused today. I think I'm going to disregard my opks. I have a question first, when comparing them, should I only compare ones taken at the same time? I always take one at 11am, but I sometimes take a few throughout the day so I'm really seeing a huge fluctuation in darkness of the test line... Also, my temp dropped this morning and now my CM is VERY abundant, but creamy...


----------



## Fezzie

Loro-could the fluctuation in OPK darkness be related to fluid intake? Are you waiting at least 4 hours in between "pees"? Those are the only variables I can think of that would influence the results.


----------



## Shedge84

I'm testing on the 5th :D fingers crossed


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> Loro-could the fluctuation in OPK darkness be related to fluid intake? Are you waiting at least 4 hours in between "pees"? Those are the only variables I can think of that would influence the results.

I really dont drink much, honestly. I'll have maybe one drink between testing but thats all. I'll post some pics in a minute


----------



## lorojovanos

Here are all of my tests so far, if you compare 13-15 at 11am, I'm super confused. Those are all my SMU. I'm wondering if my PCOS is the issue here with the fluctuations in darkness. With my temps and cm, I'm forced to think I ovulated, yesterday. Or I'm just not going to. I have an abundance of Cm, but its very creamy today:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9043.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## WantaBelly

We were WTT in March but had an oopsie we will be pleased either way so I will be testing on the 9th of November. Baby Dust to all of you!!


----------



## Fezzie

Hmmm, it looks like CD13 you had an almost positive OPK, and then again today. I wish I knew what to suggest :( :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

I know, thats what I'm thinking too:( It's hard to trust the opk's in my situation, but CM is telling me I've ovulated yesterday maybe. I'm so lost right now:(:(:(:(


----------



## luna_19

Your temps look like you're about to o though! Maybe keep up the :sex: just in case ;)


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats Glarson, H & H 9 months to you.

Loro thanks. Yeah we shared a bottle of wine last night and it didn't seem to effect my temps too much. I don't think you need to compare OPKs to ones you've taken at the same time of the day. The LH surge can happen at any point in the day so each test is its own thing regardless of what it said a few hours earlier. Though I am perplexed at your test this morning and on CD 13. Those are pretty dark. You would think I would know all the lingo by now after so many months of TTC but what does SMU stand for? I know FMU but not SMU. 

I know there was this debate earlier in the thread but I tend to test with FMU for my OPKs. I do that because it is the only time of day I can be consistent. It's not possible for me to test during the day when I work. I also always seem to get light tests when I can test during the day or in the evenings. Morning tests are always the darkest for me.


----------



## lorojovanos

SMU is second morning urine. 
I'm pretty confused too but i appreciate all the insights. I'll do my best to bd tonight, maybe ill whip out something; a lil' something something and see if that gets DH's motor running! He's pretty stressed at work and I just picked DS up from school who is terribly sick so im off to the Dr's. Sick kids tend to ruin the mood:(
Thats why i think I need the extra ammo!


----------



## Crystal5483

Loro I don't know Hun! That is confusing!

HSG tomorrow! Eeek!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Ah second morning urine. You would think I could have guessed that lol. 

Well ladies I just got a very bittersweet phone call from my doctors office. DHs sperm analysis came back and he has low count and low motility. I have so many mixed emotions. Part of me is relieved that something is wrong so we can take steps towards fixing the problem. The other part of me is so sad for my husband. I don't even know how to tell him, he is going to be so devistated. He's already been feeling depressed the last couple of days and I hate that I have to add this to his plate. I've made an appointment on Friday to go in a discus next steps. DH is off work in 3 hours so ill tell him then. Did any of you ladies have not so good results from your OHs swimmers?


----------



## Crystal5483

DH has a good count and decent motility but morphology is low. Basically he only has 1-3% normal forms (two SA ... showed differing results) ... So basically he has a bunch ... but with either head or tail defect. I can't help but think its because of that that I keep miscarrying. Like a defective sperm is fertilizing my eggs? That's why we are headed towards IUI. Because at least then I know only goodies will get injected!


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Ah second morning urine. You would think I could have guessed that lol.
> 
> Well ladies I just got a very bittersweet phone call from my doctors office. DHs sperm analysis came back and he has low count and low motility. I have so many mixed emotions. Part of me is relieved that something is wrong so we can take steps towards fixing the problem. The other part of me is so sad for my husband. I don't even know how to tell him, he is going to be so devistated. He's already been feeling depressed the last couple of days and I hate that I have to add this to his plate. I've made an appointment on Friday to go in a discus next steps. DH is off work in 3 hours so ill tell him then. Did any of you ladies have not so good results from your OHs swimmers?

Selenium is supposed to help increase sperm health, from what I read. And FertilAid for men. I know there are other things, too. Then there is IUI, as Crystal pointed out.


----------



## Platinumvague

OPKs were way darker than they have been but still not positive.Im just going with it.What else can I do.I might have to change my test date to later though.Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## lorojovanos

CRYSTAL-Good luck tomorrow hon, I'll be thinking of you
HOPE- I'm so sorry, thats sucky information, but at least you have that information and can now move forward love:)


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal5483 said:


> Loro I don't know Hun! That is confusing!
> 
> I tested a few more times today, and all were no doubt negative. One time I checked my cm, it had a wee bit of EWCM, but I really had to look for it. It was super creamy this morning, its a bit more watery now. I guess my temp tomorrow will tell me a bit more and my 11am opk:thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Loro! 

Ladies why am I FREAKING about the HSG tomorrow?? It seems like such a simple procedure. Maybe it's because I can't take Motrin / Aleeve / ib profein / aspirin ... Since I'm allergic! 

Such a routine thing and I'm petrified lol OMG


----------



## Dantz

Do any of you have experience with Geritol?

After reading up on it on here and other sites, I decided to purchase Geritol today. I've been taking Spring Valley prenatals, but no luck so far I'm on CD 10 and usually ovulate on CD 14. Is it too late in this cycle to start taking Geritol instead of prenatals? I mean, I know I can switch anytime during my cycle, but is it too late to make a difference this cycle?? 

ALSO... would it help if OH took it as well??


----------



## Babygirl13

Dantz said:


> Do any of you have experience with Geritol?
> 
> After reading up on it on here and other sites, I decided to purchase Geritol today. I've been taking Spring Valley prenatals, but no luck so far I'm on CD 10 and usually ovulate on CD 14. Is it too late in this cycle to start taking Geritol instead of prenatals? I mean, I know I can switch anytime during my cycle, but is it too late to make a difference this cycle??
> 
> ALSO... would it help if OH took it as well??


Hi! This is my very first post after I've stalked, lol, the threads for the last month. I'm currently trying geritol now for the first time. I've been ttc#2 since June after birth control. I've heard alot of success stories with geritol. My coworker suggested it and my SIL confessed she used it to get pregnant with my niece. Soooo... Hopefully, Sunday AF won't show! Unfortunately, I'm cramping today and bloated as if my cycle is about to start. I've heard/read you are suppose to take the geritol from CD#1 until u ovulate. Hope this helps!


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal5483 said:


> Good luck Loro!
> 
> Ladies why am I FREAKING about the HSG tomorrow?? It seems like such a simple procedure. Maybe it's because I can't take Motrin / Aleeve / ib profein / aspirin ... Since I'm allergic!
> 
> Such a routine thing and I'm petrified lol OMG

Its perfectly normal for you to be nervous and anxious. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Crystal you'll be fine! Can you take some acetominophen instead?

I thought geritol was just a multi with way more iron in it...


----------



## Dantz

Babygirl13 said:


> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have experience with Geritol?
> 
> After reading up on it on here and other sites, I decided to purchase Geritol today. I've been taking Spring Valley prenatals, but no luck so far I'm on CD 10 and usually ovulate on CD 14. Is it too late in this cycle to start taking Geritol instead of prenatals? I mean, I know I can switch anytime during my cycle, but is it too late to make a difference this cycle??
> 
> ALSO... would it help if OH took it as well??
> 
> 
> Hi! This is my very first post after I've stalked, lol, the threads for the last month. I'm currently trying geritol now for the first time. I've been ttc#2 since June after birth control. I've heard alot of success stories with geritol. My coworker suggested it and my SIL confessed she used it to get pregnant with my niece. Soooo... Hopefully, Sunday AF won't show! Unfortunately, I'm cramping today and bloated as if my cycle is about to start. I've heard/read you are suppose to take the geritol from CD#1 until u ovulate. Hope this helps!Click to expand...

Dang, I'm way too late then! Well, I'll be taking it for the next couple of days and stopping at O. Maybe I'll get my :bfp: without it and then I won't even have to worry!

FX that it helps you get yours!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Crystal you'll do great!


----------



## Crystal5483

luna_19 said:


> Crystal you'll be fine! Can you take some acetominophen instead?
> 
> I thought geritol was just a multi with way more iron in it...

Thanks! 

I'll be taking some Tylenol beforehand. I guess I'm nervous as to how exposed I'll be too... I'm not all the comfortable being naked in front of people! Even a doctor lol 

Oh well! Half day if work at least! lol


----------



## Dantz

luna_19 said:


> I thought geritol was just a multi with way more iron in it...


It's a mega-multi that a LOT of people have had success getting pregnant with. I'm just not sure what they did to GET that success (when to take it, whether it's helpful for hubby to take it, etc.)


----------



## babysaa

This waiting is killing meeeeeee!! The worst part is I've had no symptoms yet so not sure what to think. I usually get cramps right before AF at least a week before. I'm 7 days from AF and from testing. Can't wait...to test that is :)

Good luck to all you NOVEMBER testers!!! Sending you lots of positive vibes xoxo


----------



## lorojovanos

Also, I was going through some old pictures and I found something interesting. IF this cycle I actually ovulate and IF I get pregnant, it'd be like right spot on to my son. We tested on November 17th and got our positive! How amazing would that be 5 years later, same day?!?!?!!?


----------



## under25ttc

Nov 24th... Please mark me down. :D


----------



## hopeforbfp

Crystal I will be thinking about you tomorrow. I hope everything goes smoothly for you. I'm sure ill be needing one too if its required before iui. 

I told DH the news when he got home. He took it ok but he's pretty bummed and feels like a failure. Your supposed to wait 2 days at a minimum for the SA and I think he waited like 37-39 hours. It wasn't quite that full 48 hours so he's hoping that may have played a part. Though the nurse said his sperm count was 6 mil when it's supposed to be 20 mil and I just don't think another 10 hours would have made that much of of a difference. I tried to google what different sperm counts were per number of days of abstinence but I couldn't find anything lol.


----------



## Sholi

Crystal don't worry, it will be over before you know it. 

Afm: guess who didn't ovulate this month?! Cd21 progesterone check showed i didn't ovulate. Doc has given me 100mf chlomid every other month and said to forget the progesterone. I am very angry that the other gynae didn't suggest anything and just wanted to see me in january. When i calm down i will be attemtping to change to the other gynae. 

On top of it all i got my af today instead of the 3rd, but i will take it as positive news that we can start early.


----------



## ES89

Dantz said:


> Do any of you have experience with Geritol?
> 
> After reading up on it on here and other sites, I decided to purchase Geritol today. I've been taking Spring Valley prenatals, but no luck so far I'm on CD 10 and usually ovulate on CD 14. Is it too late in this cycle to start taking Geritol instead of prenatals? I mean, I know I can switch anytime during my cycle, but is it too late to make a difference this cycle??
> 
> ALSO... would it help if OH took it as well??

I've been taking geritol tonic for a cycle and a half. Obviously no luck on first cycle n im waiting to see what happens this cycle. I started taking it from cd5 last cycle start through to af. Took it from cd1 to just after I ovulated this cycle (I ran out) I took it in the morning with breakfast ( u must take it with food ) bit of a warning it tastes horrible!! I found I needed to chase some grapefruit juice after( which is also good for cm apparently ) there is a pill form too but I didn't have any success with that :-( but I have read of plenty of women who have.


----------



## Fezzie

:hugs: Sholi and Crystal.

I have to have my CD21 bloods done at some point today. My son was up all night and I didn't bother temping, and I don't think I want to...I know what these cramps mean, and its frustrating that they've started on 6DPO. I mean, come on! Give the damn egg a chance to implant, would ya? 

On another note, my son turned 3 yesterday, so I had a glass or two of wine! He had a fun party on the weekend. Just think how fun it will be in the future if I can make him a sibling! I don't want him to be an only child-I am and it's a lonely existence. Poor kid.

Anyways, its hump day, so happy hump day everyone.


----------



## Dantz

Good luck today Crystal!


----------



## Dantz

ES89 said:


> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have experience with Geritol?
> 
> After reading up on it on here and other sites, I decided to purchase Geritol today. I've been taking Spring Valley prenatals, but no luck so far I'm on CD 10 and usually ovulate on CD 14. Is it too late in this cycle to start taking Geritol instead of prenatals? I mean, I know I can switch anytime during my cycle, but is it too late to make a difference this cycle??
> 
> ALSO... would it help if OH took it as well??
> 
> I've been taking geritol tonic for a cycle and a half. Obviously no luck on first cycle n im waiting to see what happens this cycle. I started taking it from cd5 last cycle start through to af. Took it from cd1 to just after I ovulated this cycle (I ran out) I took it in the morning with breakfast ( u must take it with food ) bit of a warning it tastes horrible!! I found I needed to chase some grapefruit juice after( which is also good for cm apparently ) there is a pill form too but I didn't have any success with that :-( but I have read of plenty of women who have.Click to expand...


Thanks :) OH and I are taking the pill form. I can't do things that taste bad so I didn't even attempt to buy the tonic. Hopefully we catch a little bean this cycle and won't even have to worry about it next cycle!


----------



## Platinumvague

Good luck today Crystal! My sister in law is having hers done the 12th and she is finally going to start clomid too! I'm so excited for her.AFM I had a pretty dark OPK this morning (6:00am) and I'm regretting not taking a digi.Im 99% sure it wasn't a positive but later today it may be
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## echo

Good luck today Crystal!

Platinum, I agree, you may get a positive later today.

I completely disagree with my crosshairs. Really, really I do.


----------



## Crystal5483

Totally didn't read my antibiotics right yesterday...I was suppose to take on an empty stomach. Oh we'll. so I took on an empty stomach today ... And ended up throwing up AT WORK! Ugh. 

So yea today is starting out marvelously. I already informed DH I was going to nap after the procedure and before trick-or-treating.


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- I completely disgree with your CH's also. I'd put you at 3dpo
SHOLI- I'm so sorry hon:(
PLATINUM- I totally agree, thats very close to positive. VERY exciting

No temp chnage for me this morning:(


----------



## Mrs. 2010

echo said:


> Good luck today Crystal!
> 
> Platinum, I agree, you may get a positive later today.
> 
> I completely disagree with my crosshairs. Really, really I do.

I think FF is kinda messed up this month. Mine did the same thing. So now I just waiting to see if AF comes. I'm kinda of confused on how many dpo I am.


----------



## Crystal5483

PinkPeony... Good luck today!!


----------



## echo

Sholi said:


> Crystal don't worry, it will be over before you know it.
> 
> Afm: guess who didn't ovulate this month?! Cd21 progesterone check showed i didn't ovulate. Doc has given me 100mf chlomid every other month and said to forget the progesterone. I am very angry that the other gynae didn't suggest anything and just wanted to see me in january. When i calm down i will be attemtping to change to the other gynae.
> 
> On top of it all i got my af today instead of the 3rd, but i will take it as positive news that we can start early.

:hugs: and good luck with your next cycle!


----------



## echo

Loro, I think you are about to o.


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- Looking back now, I'd say 3 dpo, but maybe you only just ovulated yesterday. I'm up in the air nw, but FF is def wrong in my opi nion


----------



## echo

Yeah, I changed my temp from yesterday ( I temped twice around same time, but originally entered first temp ) and it puts me at 3dpo, but I think it was the day after and I am 2 dpo. I usually ovulate after the temp dip, I wish FF remembered personal patterns. Only time will tell. No matter what, we got a lot of bd in. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i46.tinypic.com/suzi3l.jpg

Am I about to O? Ahh cant wait till US after work!!

Edit: Today I have not taken an OPK, the last one on there is from yesterday!
I also am having pressure/pains on my left side near where my ovary would be!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good luck Liz!


----------



## echo

Liz, good luck at your US today, I hope they are able to tell you whether you are o-ing.

I did a manual override on FF for the day I think I o'd. I also changed yesterday's temp back b/c I don't like fiddling with my temps too much.


----------



## lizlovelust

OH IM SO EXCITED FOR MY US, I hope I get good news! It would be wonderful if I Oed today or yesterday as we have been BDing lots!


----------



## echo

No, I don't want to override. I will see if future temps will change crosshairs over the next few days.


----------



## lorojovanos

You're funny ECHO:)


----------



## lizlovelust

AHHH i just am in such a good mood today, let me rub some of my happy/good moodness off on some of you ladies! :D


----------



## Platinumvague

I retested with a digi and got my smiley face! I was scared I wasn't going to ovulate.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lizlovelust

ooohhh good luck platinum!!
Get BDing!! :sex: !!!!!


----------



## echo

Yay Platinum! :sex:

:dust:


----------



## Platinumvague

I have to wait until I get back from my doctor appt :( that egg better stick around!


----------



## lizlovelust

i just want to say, you ladies are all so amazing! Thanks to all of you, and special thanks to those who have been with me this whole journey!! I love you ladies! :D


----------



## lizlovelust

platinum, I bet it will stick! FX!!! I'm happy for [email protected]


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks Liz.I hope things go well at the ultrasound and the clomid does what it's supposed to!


----------



## lizlovelust

platinum, thank you, I hope so too!! I feel like it's working and I just have a good feeling deap down! You know like instinct feeling or something...


----------



## bellablue

woke up today with lots of bfp's around woohoo! love the good energy :) happy halloween al


----------



## lizlovelust

Woohoo! Happy halloween to you too Bella!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Pulling in now for the HSG.. Eek


----------



## Dantz

Crystal5483 said:


> Pulling in now for the HSG.. Eek


Everything will be fine. Just keep thinking "I'm one step closer to having a beautiful baby" and you'll make it through:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

omg this holding my pee thing sucks! I need to have a full bladder for the US at 2pm and I was told to hold it starting at noon and drink two-three full cups of water, one each hour minimum before! Omg I already have to pee and it's only about 12:30! 

ahh!


----------



## lizlovelust

Blah and now I'm getting a tummie ache from being so anxious


----------



## Crystal5483

HSG was a complete breeze. He said I'd feel a pinch and I felt nothing. No cramping. Nothing. They were shocked. Especially since I can only take Tylenol lol 

The medical assistant stayed and held my hand until they were about to take pictures and then she left but I didn't feel one thing. Except the dye and some blood that came out afterwards. That's honestly the worst part right now lol

I'm waiting to see the doctor to discuss things and get results. From what I could see the dye poured out both tubes fine and uterus shape looked normal...? But he'll relay the results in a little when I see him. 

I'm going to ask (practically demand) progesterone. And he said he'll submit the results right away to get the IUI process started.


----------



## lizlovelust

Good luck crystal!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Just dropping in quick bc I thought of you Crystal!!! I haven't really been on here much this past week. I am so happy yours went so well! I am hoping that mine goes just as well!! I leave here in a couple minutes for mine. I'm getting nervous!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

YAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH CRYSTAL:) xx

Good luck PINK


----------



## Platinumvague

My ob told me something interesting today that I've never heard.Im not even sure if she knew what soft cups really were but she said there is something in it that kills sperm.My ob went well and I was given the go ahead to keep TTC.I did bring up ovulating late and she said it could be because I need to lose the baby weight,my cycles aren't back to normal,or I have a thyroid problem.I got the blood work done for the thyroid but I really think it just comes down to my cycles aren't normal yet from having my daughter


----------



## .Babyh0pes.

I'll be testing November 30th.


----------



## Crystal5483

Well it looked normal, my hormones are normal, DH new SA was "normal" with 3% morphology. So I'm a mystery!

He did run bloodwork for like 6 different tests. One being MTHFR so curious what those results will bring.


----------



## Saywhat2102

Hey Ladies! Im new here to this group. Looking for a buddy :) My husband and I are ttc our 1st baby. My period will be arriving tomorrow due to provera. I will start my 1st round of clomid 50mg on the 5th day and take it til the 9th and then its baby making time (well, 5 days after my last pill lol) so, I have the soft cups, robitussin and the bbt charts (which I hate) ready to go! I will be testing on the 28th. Good luck and baby dust to all! Looking foward to hearing from yall!


----------



## Fezzie

Crystal5483 said:


> HSG was a complete breeze. He said I'd feel a pinch and I felt nothing. No cramping. Nothing. They were shocked. Especially since I can only take Tylenol lol
> 
> The medical assistant stayed and held my hand until they were about to take pictures and then she left but I didn't feel one thing. Except the dye and some blood that came out afterwards. That's honestly the worst part right now lol
> 
> I'm waiting to see the doctor to discuss things and get results. From what I could see the dye poured out both tubes fine and uterus shape looked normal...? But he'll relay the results in a little when I see him.
> 
> I'm going to ask (practically demand) progesterone. And he said he'll submit the results right away to get the IUI process started.

Yay! I was thinking of you, and I'm glad that everything went smoothly :flower:


----------



## luna_19

That's great that everything went well Crystal :) are you going I be able to do an iui this month?


----------



## echo

Good luck Pink!

That's great Crystal. Hopefully you will get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## Crystal5483

We can TTC naturally this month. He denied progesterone though :-/ so I'm hoping for a sticky baby!!

Has anyone used progesterone cream? If so which kind? I may get done despite what he said! 

At the next appointment we'll make the game plan for IUI ... He wants to do a medically assisted IUI with Clomid and HCG trigger. 

The results of the tests from today will be back in about a week. Can't wait to see what they say!


----------



## Crystal5483

Pink I'm thinking of you!!!


----------



## IcePrincess

Hello everyone! I'm waiting until nov 12th to test. 2dpo today.


----------



## Platinumvague

Probably a stupid question but I was wondering if anyone knew if what's left over after BD (laying on your back for an hour with your butt propped up) is mostly just semen and dead sperm? I'm hoping all the good ones got a fighting chance!


----------



## lizlovelust

So.... had my US and guess what ladies! :)


----------



## Stevi11

Crystal5483 said:


> Well I'm back. Or I will be... Once I start to bleed.
> 
> Levels rose from 17 to 19 in 3 days so nurse said it's a chemical. I'm actually hoping to bleed soon as I just want this over with so I can start fresh. THAT and I do not want to hear it's another ectopic!!
> 
> I don't have a testing date yet. But I will let you know.

I'm so sorry crystal!! 

AFM- will you put me down for the 28th again please. That is the day AF is suppose to show and i am determined to not test before that. 

I am also going to try Reiki this cycle a few days before i ovulate and then once a week after that. My great grandmother it a reiki master and is very hopeful about it. She knows for sure she had helped 4 women conceive. I am not paying anything for this service thank god. At this point i am willing to try anything. but i am feeling very hopeful and just want to relax

If it only helps me relax i will still be thankful, i'm so stressed out. If i dont get my :bfp: this cycle We are going to take some time off we have decided. Maybe until spring or so


----------



## Platinumvague

lizlovelust said:


> So.... had my US and guess what ladies! :)

You ovulated? You're pregnant?


----------



## lizlovelust

I have four maturing folicles and she said one for sure is about to drop any time now and said to BD within the next 24 hours and we should catch it! So she said my pos OPKs the past couple of days are right and not false!


----------



## Platinumvague

Oh cool Liz. One step closer to your BFP


----------



## echo

Yay Liz, that's great! Catch that egg!


----------



## Stevi11

YAY LIZ!!!!! one step closer. Thats great!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so excited to BD tonight!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im so happy


----------



## Gem1210390

lizlovelust said:


> Im so happy

Happy BDing go catch that egg lol :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh man, I can sure feel that follicle right now. Feels like it wants to drop that egg right now!


----------



## lorojovanos

Thats great news Liz!


----------



## Fezzie

Well, had some more cramping today and some weird twinges, as well as sore boobs. Symptoms this early means PMS. But you crazy ladies got my hopes up about it all possibly being implantation, so if my temp goes back up tomorrow I am so tempted to POAS even though it'll be 8DPO. Someone talk me out of it!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Fezzie said:


> Well, had some more cramping today and some weird twinges, as well as sore boobs. Symptoms this early means PMS. But you crazy ladies got my hopes up about it all possibly being implantation, so if my temp goes back up tomorrow I am so tempted to POAS even though it'll be 8DPO. Someone talk me out of it!!

NOPE- Not gonna talk you out of it:haha: I'm glad you're a bit more optimistic today:)


----------



## Dantz

Fezzie said:


> Well, had some more cramping today and some weird twinges, as well as sore boobs. Symptoms this early means PMS. But you crazy ladies got my hopes up about it all possibly being implantation, so if my temp goes back up tomorrow I am so tempted to POAS even though it'll be 8DPO. Someone talk me out of it!!

:test: :test: :test: oops.. lol


----------



## lorojovanos

I feel blue:cry: I need my girlies...
I don't know why today I feel so low, my opk's are driving me bonkers, I'm not even going to do them anymroe, which I shouldnt be anyways. I like peeing on things. I had been so patient:coffee: up until today, thinking o day was any time now. But with nothing going on with my temps, and my CM being creamy today, I had zero EWCM this cycle, except for one itsy bitsy, teenie weenie bit one time yesterday that I'm convinced is arousal fluid cause I was really turned on all day. I just feel like this is already going to be a stupid dumb nothing cycle again and I'm not even in the TWW wait yet, maybe I wont be at all:cry:


----------



## Dantz

lorojovanos said:


> I feel blue:cry: I need my girlies...
> I don't know why today I feel so low, my opk's are driving me bonkers, I'm not even going to do them anymroe, which I shouldnt be anyways. I like peeing on things. I had been so patient:coffee: up until today, thinking o day was any time now. But with nothing going on with my temps, and my CM being creamy today, I had zero EWCM this cycle, except for one itsy bitsy, teenie weenie bit one time yesterday that I'm convinced is arousal fluid cause I was really turned on all day. I just feel like this is already going to be a stupid dumb nothing cycle again and I'm not even in the TWW wait yet, maybe I wont be at all:cry:

If it makes you feel any better, you just gave me a good chuckle "I like peeing on things." lol that sounds like a problem! haha jk I'm sorry you're feeling so blue. I was very much the same way last cycle. Think of it this way: If you don't get it right this month, you'll have another chance next month, and the month after, and the month after. How many of life's problems can you say that about? I think we're pretty lucky that we get a "re-do every single month


----------



## lorojovanos

I dont get a redo every month though, thats the problem. My last cycle was 4 months long and this is my last cycle of Clomid:( But I totally get your theory:) THANKS hon:)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Great news....I am all clear!!! HSG showed that both of my tubes are open! I am so excited!!! I can now stop worrying about it. (Since having blocked tubes was my biggest fear). The HSG itself went pretty well. Besides the fact that I had to wait a half an hour or so for the doctor to show up because she was in the OR. It ended up working out tho because it gave my husband time to get there after his class and he arrived at the same time as the doctor. So he was there with me during the procedure. At one point, the catheter fell out and she had to put it back in. I only felt a slight pinch the first time. The second time she put it in...it was MUCH worse! I literally started crying a little bit cuz it hurt so much. I could tell she put it in a little further that time too. Ouch! During that time (which seemed like forever) I was regretting even going in there. lol But other than that, I was fine. I never even felt the dye go in. Before I knew it, I was finished. lol I haven't had any cramping or anything since. So...I guess you could say that my experience wasn't all THAT bad. Especially since I haven't gotten any cramping whatsoever. And with good results...I really can't complain! I guess the main issue must be my DH's sperm. Hoping we can figure out a solution to that soon!


----------



## echo

Here Loro, have a :hugs: and an older thread of pcos success stories https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/715809-pcos-success-stories.html
--they do happen and they do happen naturally! Don't get frustrated yet, remember your positivity? Your optimism? Hold on to it. It is your body. It is made to make babies. Chin up, its still early.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: loro. I know your hubby said he only wanted to try clomid but maybe he will reconsider? I've seen lots of people have success with femara when clomid doesn't work and it's not like he has to do anything special.

Great news pinkpeony :)


----------



## under25ttc

Luna, clomid didn't work for me, but Femera did the trick :D
Best of luck


----------



## Renner

Hey everyone! I will be testing the 15th. :happydance: If I can make it that long!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

At 8dpo I had a .55 temp dip. Hopefully that's a good sign. I never get a dip this early, just around the time AF suppose to arrive. Now I'm waiting on tomorrow. FX'D!!


----------



## Mrs.Maryland

I am testing on the Nov 5


----------



## Mrs.Maryland

Mrs. 2010 said:


> At 8dpo I had a .55 temp dip. Hopefully that's a good sign. I never get a dip this early, just around the time AF suppose to arrive. Now I'm waiting on tomorrow. FX'D!!

I am 8dpo too...and had a dip today, but also at 6dpo. I hope that isn't a bad thing....my cycles have been completely out of whack so I hope it isn't AF :(


----------



## Crystal5483

So my new BBT thermometer only temps like 97.9 or 97.8 ... My old one did like 97.71 etc. I'm ticked I didn't notice this. Should I go out and get another one?


----------



## Gem1210390

Crystal5483 said:


> So my new BBT thermometer only temps like 97.9 or 97.8 ... My old one did like 97.71 etc. I'm ticked I didn't notice this. Should I go out and get another one?

You really need a thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places. They are more accurate and can pick changes up which would not normally be picked up


----------



## Crystal5483

Figures. Hmm how to explain to DH that I need another one... lol Darn it! haha I'm no where near O yet but maybe I can stop by Walmart and pick up another one of the same brand that I had before.

It just stopped functioning correctly. It wouldn't stay on so I'm not sure if it's a battery issue or the thermometer itself. But sometimes those batteries can cost as much as the thermometer and I figured I would just buy a new one... but got a different brand.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Mrs.Maryland said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> At 8dpo I had a .55 temp dip. Hopefully that's a good sign. I never get a dip this early, just around the time AF suppose to arrive. Now I'm waiting on tomorrow. FX'D!!
> 
> I am 8dpo too...and had a dip today, but also at 6dpo. I hope that isn't a bad thing....my cycles have been completely out of whack so I hope it isn't AF :(Click to expand...

I have never had that happen. Maybe it's a fluke. I'm sending you ton of baby dust.


----------



## lizlovelust

OH wasn't in the mood late last night :( so we are going to try to BD when I get home from work. I did BD two days ago and my temp shop up today, I think I Oed sometime last night!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*November!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


*IT'S NOVEMBER!!!!!*



:test: * xEMMADx and LINDSS*:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:



*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* So glad to hear that the HSG went well. Not trying to be a downer, but as someone that is on Progesterone, I want to let you know that I didn't chime in much only once to explain the use because I didn't think a doctor would give it to you with those results. It really is for hormone replacement... I am also a little older than you so I already had knowledge of progesterone. There is a cream, and no one can overdose on progresterone, but I don't think you should use it if there is no need. It will change your hormone balance as well as change alot of the temping and could possibly delay your AF which in cases where you aren't pregnant, could cause your cycle to be longer. Just my 2 cents. As for the BBT, absolutely need the 2 decimal places, the thermal shift is not as large as you would think and now that the HSG has been performed, you want to really get to know your body and your cycle... GL :dust:

*PINKPEONY10* so happy that your HSG went well too! Sounds like you all will be getting that BFP soon!:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* even if that egg dropped last night, it is floating around for up to 36 hours, soooo BD:sex::dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 44* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!​


----------



## Gem1210390

Can I join you ism 5dpo today due to test 9/10 November. Hoping for bfp. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MirandaH

Can you please add me for 11/12? Thank you and GL everyone!


----------



## Kat S

MrsMM24 said:


> As promised...... to help ease the stress.
> 
> You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies
> 
> *November!!!*
> 
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!
> 
> This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.
> 
> *AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!
> 
> 
> (Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)
> 
> *Thanks DEBZIE*

This is brilliant! Thank you!!


----------



## echo

Question ladies....
I normally temp between 6 and 6:30am. My sleep was very broken last night, so my 6:25 temp was 74.24. Fell back asleep and slept soundly through to 9:30, temp'd and temp was 98.14. Which temp should I use: the correct time, or the 3 hours of unbroken sleep?


----------



## echo

I used the temp correcter for the 9:30 time and it gave me 97.44, which is fairly close to the original temp of 97.24. For now, I am using my original time and entering that I had disrupted sleep.


----------



## Fezzie

Loro :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry you're having a down day, and I hope it gets better, although I know the only thing you really want is that BFP. All I can do is offer online support and online hugs. I wish I were there to come over for coffee so we could chat.

Echo- I also had disrupted sleep, and my toddler woke me 15 min before the alarm went off (I still laid in bed trying to go back to sleep cause it was dark and I didn't know what time it was), so I don't know what to do either!

I did take a test but BFN. I keep running to the bathroom expecting to see AF since I am still cramping off and on. Cruel!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks for reminding me MrsMM!! I am going to try my best to BD today after work!!


----------



## echo

It's still early, Fezzie! How long is your LP, usually?


----------



## babymabey

I am trying so hard not to test. I promised my husband I would wait until at least Sunday (the day AF is due), I really don't think I am going to make it that long. I am 11 DPO so I think if I were to test it would be fairly accurate. I am having a lot of symptoms (many started at around 6 DPO): sore/swollen boobs, tired, hungry, peeing a lot (last night I woke up every 2 hours to pee), moody, emotional, the list goes on.


----------



## Fezzie

Good question-I've only two months data to go by (started bbt) and one month the LP was 15 days but I started spotting at 12, and the other was 9 days and I started spotting at 8. Within the last year, I can start spotting up to a week before my period is due. Sometimes my LP is 14 days.


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM thank you!! I'm going to hold off on the progesterone cream I do get nervous using stuff the doc doesn't suggest. And despite supplementing in Apr/May with Crinone he doesn't think it's an issue with me. 

I informed DH that my new BBT therm is crap and that I need a new one... He joked about how my $9 could have been better spent lol but I reassured him it can still be used as a regular thermometer lol so I'm headed to the store after work for a new new one!!


----------



## Sarahrn04

MrsMM I am coming over from the October thread and still looking for my :bfp:


If you could please add me to the list, I will be testing on November 16th.


----------



## Sholi

Mrsmm please take me off the 3rd and add me to the 27th November, as AF came 4 days early. It has also come with a vengeance, lots of bleeding and cramps. I've been having one day periods for months and now this. VERY confusing.

Today was my first chlomid day and I have to say i am very excited and pleased now that i spoke to this other doctor and he's agreed to take me on aswell, which has been the best news. 

Loro please don't get down, you are allowed of course but pick yourself up. You are the support of everyone in this group and we are so grateful for it. Have your sad day and then tomorrow start over :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sholi

random thought, could my heavy period be related to the HSG i had at the beginning of the month?


----------



## nino3

Hope i can join. I usually start testing at 4 or 5 dpo,,,lol!!!! I know, i know, i just cant help it. Today i am either 4 or 5 dpo and i will not test. I am also not too sure of when i ovulated cause i didnt use OPK or chart. I usually go with my cm and i had alot of it from cd 12 a few days and then again at cd 14-17 and then i was very very dry. Then i had it again for like 2 days from cd 19 and a little tiny bit cd 20. I felt ov paind on cd 16 and then again on cd 19. I usually ov on cd 17 every month but this month i took soy on cd 5-9 and EPO so that may have affected my ov. date. I dont know if ill have a chance to get pg id in fact i ov on cd 19. Last time i dtd was cd 16. I really hope i caught the eggie this month. Wish me luck. I guess ill start testing next week with cheapies and see what happens. Oh, also this is cycle 14 for me. I am getting tired of this. Guess im too old already.


----------



## Shedge84

BFN :( with all the symptoms I had really thought this was it x


----------



## echo

Fezzie said:


> Good question-I've only two months data to go by (started bbt) and one month the LP was 15 days but I started spotting at 12, and the other was 9 days and I started spotting at 8. Within the last year, I can start spotting up to a week before my period is due. Sometimes my LP is 14 days.

Are you taking B6? It shouldn't vary so much...was FF right with your ovulations, as far as you could tell?


----------



## Bravemom

Hi can I please join ,?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 7andcounting

I dont understand....first i get a faint pos with frer then a definite pos with clear blue digi and a pos OPK, then the next morning i get a neg digi and a neg IC, that afternoon i get a neg IC, and then this morning i get a neg OPK and what looks to me like a neg frer....how is this possible...why does life feel the need to mess with me like that?

here are todays test
https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0815.jpg
https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0816.jpghttps://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0818.jpg


----------



## Stevi11

Maybe it was a chemical pregnancy...I'm sorry 7andcounting


----------



## 7andcounting

today i am only 7dpo is it even possible to get a pos at 5dpo which is when i got my digi BFP....Ive never had a CP before am i suppose to start bleeding right away...im not due for AF until 11-9


----------



## Stevi11

i'm not sure. but i'm sure some of these other ladies would know better than i


----------



## echo

I started bleeding 5-6 days after my chemical. 
:hugs: 7andcounting.


----------



## 7andcounting

here is my IC from last night...its a 10miu one
https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0821.jpg


----------



## Crystal5483

I started bleeding a week after my positive test at 8dpo. So about when I would have gotten my period.


----------



## Crystal5483

nino3 said:


> Hope i can join. I usually start testing at 4 or 5 dpo,,,lol!!!! I know, i know, i just cant help it. Today i am either 4 or 5 dpo and i will not test. I am also not too sure of when i ovulated cause i didnt use OPK or chart. I usually go with my cm and i had alot of it from cd 12 a few days and then again at cd 14-17 and then i was very very dry. Then i had it again for like 2 days from cd 19 and a little tiny bit cd 20. I felt ov paind on cd 16 and then again on cd 19. I usually ov on cd 17 every month but this month i took soy on cd 5-9 and EPO so that may have affected my ov. date. I dont know if ill have a chance to get pg id in fact i ov on cd 19. Last time i dtd was cd 16. I really hope i caught the eggie this month. Wish me luck. I guess ill start testing next week with cheapies and see what happens. Oh, also this is cycle 14 for me. I am getting tired of this. Guess im too old already.

I'm with you girl. I test super early!! I'm going to try to hold out this time until CD7... Lol we shall see!! I still have like another 8 days until O!


----------



## Stevi11

So i talked with my Great grandmother yesterday and we have decided to try using reiki this cycle to help stimulate my follies and to relieve stress and relax. I think it is exactly what i need. My great grandmother it a reiki master and also is very hopeful. How cool would it be to help with conceiving your first great great grandchild? I'm really excited. We might be doing it once a week. and once i get pregnant i want to continue the reiki. I've read alot of really great things about it during your pregnancy. What are everyones thoughts?


----------



## Crystal5483

Stevi what is reiki?


----------



## lizlovelust

OH said hes having trouble getting hard, so I guess there goes our shot this cycle, fml...


----------



## echo

Liz, I think you should try to rectify that situation, if he is serious about having a baby. Go to Victoria's Secret or a naughty shop and make it so he can't resist you!


----------



## echo

Reiki is awesome! GL Stevi, that is really cool. Does she use crystals, too, or just her hands?


----------



## lizlovelust

Echo, yea I may have to. He's out with a friend right now and I'm not sure when he will be back, but I can deff go buy something and maybe light some candles and see if he will BD tonight?


----------



## Stevi11

I'm sorry Liz.

Crystal- Reiki is a simple, natural and safe method of spiritual healing and self-improvement that everyone can use. It has been effective in helping virtually every known illness and malady and always creates a beneficial effect. It also works in conjunction with all other medical or therapeutic techniques to relieve side effects and promote recovery. You should google it, there is alot more to it than what i just said. But it has to do with the reiki master taking bad energy and giving good energy and giving our bodies the means to heal themself through hand positions on the body.


----------



## echo

Do it.

:sex:


----------



## Stevi11

Eco - She does both. She said she has a crystal in mind for me already and is charging it constintly until we see eachother in a week and a half. Hopefully between the 100mg of clomid and the reiki we can get somewhere this cycle.


----------



## echo

Good luck! You should get a fish pendant to wear during the session--they are supposed symbolize fertility.


----------



## Stevi11

I have heard of that! Maybe i'll go to the asian market down the street from my house and get a jade fish. Great Idea!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i49.tinypic.com/6h0upu.jpg
You can see the follicles!

There better photo, the circles are all follicles! The biggest one is about 18/19mm!

Or at least was....I think I Oed already though.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm so happy that both crystal and pinks HSGs went so well minus the discomforts. Pink has your DH had an SA yet? or are you just assuming a problem there? Crystal I'm glad your DHs SA's keep getting better. I hope there is hope for my Dh. Oh also congrats to Liz for such a great ultrasound. I hope you catch that eggy.

I got my very positive OPK today around noon. We BD last night and I'll probably see if we can do it again tonight but to be honest I kinda already feel like we are out with the new information about DH. I read online today that it is nearly impossible to get pregnant if the man does not deposit at least 100 mil sperm into the vagina. With 6 mil per ml Id be lucky to get 20 mil total. It kinda feels pointless at this point. I also thought that with low sperm count that you were supposed to wait at least every other day for BD but I read stuff today that contradicts that. Apparently every day is better because then you are getting better quality sperm. You won't get more but you may get stronger sperm that can get to the egg. Who knows but hopefully I will get some good information at our doctors appointment tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lizlovelust

Awww good luck hope!!!!


----------



## startingtotry

I think that we might miss our chance this month :-( I've been really poorly this last week, nothing serious but a nasty cold has turned into a chest infection and I feel pretty grotty! I am meant to ovulate this weekend but it could be messed up, and I've got antibiotics and other pills so probably not going to be our lucky month! Hubby sick too now so BDing is an unattractive prospect between us! Might just draw a line and wait for next month! sad times!


----------



## PinkPeony10

hopeforbfp said:


> I'm so happy that both crystal and pinks HSGs went so well minus the discomforts. Pink has your DH had an SA yet? or are you just assuming a problem there? Crystal I'm glad your DHs SA's keep getting better. I hope there is hope for my Dh. Oh also congrats to Liz for such a great ultrasound. I hope you catch that eggy.
> 
> I got my very positive OPK today around noon. We BD last night and I'll probably see if we can do it again tonight but to be honest I kinda already feel like we are out with the new information about DH. I read online today that it is nearly impossible to get pregnant if the man does not deposit at least 100 mil sperm into the vagina. With 6 mil per ml Id be lucky to get 20 mil total. It kinda feels pointless at this point. I also thought that with low sperm count that you were supposed to wait at least every other day for BD but I read stuff today that contradicts that. Apparently every day is better because then you are getting better quality sperm. You won't get more but you may get stronger sperm that can get to the egg. Who knows but hopefully I will get some good information at our doctors appointment tomorrow.

Yes...my DH has had 2 SA done and we have now been referred to a urologist. Just made that appointment today. He has very poor morphology. First test was 2% and the second was only 1%. His first one had good motility at 66%. His second one was only at 26%. But his count doubled to 42 mil compared to 20.5mil on his first one. So...it seems like we are going backwards! :( The only good thing is that his count went up. But if the motility dropped that low...it's not a good thing! So we will have to wait till the 14th to see what they can do for him. Hopefully its a quick and easy fix!


----------



## PinkPeony10

@Hope- What was your DH's SA results?


----------



## PinkPeony10

@Crystal- I may have asked you this before...but I don't remember. lol What has your DH's SA results been? I see that he has a morph problem too. What has he been doing to help it? Has it gone up? It kind of gives me some hope that you've at least been able to conceive with his low morph. We haven't been able to conceive once since we started trying in september of 2011. Everything is normal so far with me. And I know I've been ovulating each month.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I don't have any numbers or percents. The nurse had just called me and told me over the phone low count and low motility. I could have sworn she said the count was only 6 mil per ml. I read 5 mil and under is considered sterile :cry: I don't have a percentage for motility but we meet with the doc tomorrow to discuss next steps so I'll ask then. I don't think she mentioned morphology but who knows. I think I may have been in a little shock on the phone. I hope they get you something that helps soon pink. This sucks for all of us.

I also forgot to mention, even with a positive OPK I still don't have EWCM. I guess the FertileCM pills don't work miracles. Me and my DH together are just fertility disasters lol.


----------



## Crystal5483

Stevi that sounds awesome. 

I know I wasn't asked... But my DH's 1st results were 202 mil with 1% morphology. This last SA was 62 mil with 3% morphology. The doctor said it was good because it was higher than 20mil.


----------



## lizlovelust

Put me down for Nov. 16th as a test date!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

hopeforbfp said:


> I don't have any numbers or percents. The nurse had just called me and told me over the phone low count and low motility. I could have sworn she said the count was only 6 mil per ml. I read 5 mil and under is considered sterile :cry: I don't have a percentage for motility but we meet with the doc tomorrow to discuss next steps so I'll ask then. I don't think she mentioned morphology but who knows. I think I may have been in a little shock on the phone. I hope they get you something that helps soon pink. This sucks for all of us.
> 
> I also forgot to mention, even with a positive OPK I still don't have EWCM. I guess the FertileCM pills don't work miracles. Me and my DH together are just fertility disasters lol.

Maybe they can figure out what is causing it? Someone in my family had a crazy low count, and it turned out it was due to vesicles or blockages. he went to a urologist, had an easy outpatient procedure to open it up, then they went on to concieve naturally 6 months later.


----------



## Capt.Cathryn

Well I think i'm out this month. AF came early for some unknown reason. It could be IB but feels like cramps from AF but without the super heavy bleeding normally I get. that and it was EARLY. How rude!


----------



## lizlovelust

How likely do you ladies think I could have a chance? we BDed a day before suspected O day.


----------



## Crystal5483

Before O is always good... Means they're sitting there waiting :)


----------



## 7andcounting

I just got this but IDK, im so confused at this point....i thought a clearblue digital would be a definite answer but at this point im even doubting those...I hate HPTs right now

https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/101_0823.jpg


----------



## echo

Interesting:
https://theadventurouswriter.com/blogbaby/5-foods-that-increase-sperm-count-production-and-motility/


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww 7 I'm sorry I can't see anything :(


----------



## Fezzie

echo said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> Good question-I've only two months data to go by (started bbt) and one month the LP was 15 days but I started spotting at 12, and the other was 9 days and I started spotting at 8. Within the last year, I can start spotting up to a week before my period is due. Sometimes my LP is 14 days.
> 
> Are you taking B6? It shouldn't vary so much...was FF right with your ovulations, as far as you could tell?Click to expand...

I just started taking B6 this month and I think FF is pretty accurate. I am anxious to get my 21D progesterone test results back. Cramping as we speak but no spotting yet.


----------



## Crystal5483

So I got my new NEW BBT Thermometer. I will retire the old one and the new one I'll use regularly... but the new NEW one will be for my use from here on out. Simply exhausted and I have A LOT of work to do tomorrow at work - so bedtime for me.

Goodnight ladies and :dust:

Oh... and Pink... I miscalculated and technically yesterday was CD11... so I'm not far from you - but I won't ovulate for probably another week or so.


----------



## hopeforbfp

That's interesting about the blockage. I'll see if my doc recommends a urologist when we chat tomorrow. I'll update after my appointment. 

Thanks for the link Margo. I clicked on the fertility blend link and just ordered a bottle. It had great reviews. I'm sure the doc will mention diet changes tomorrow. DH has been eating lots of pumpkin seeds since we carved our pumpkins :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal-I won't ovulate for another week or so either. I usually don't ovulate till day 20 or so. Maybe this is our lucky month! :) Unfortunately I just started getting some mild cramping tonight from my hsg yesterday. Feels like mild AF cramps. :( Hopefully they are gone when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Hope-I tried fertilecm for a while too! It seemed to work the first month or two...but then it didn't seem to do anything after that. I tried EPO which did the same thing. Now I'm not doing anything this time. So we'll see how that goes! lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Tried to BD but OH is still having trouble getting up...i think a doc app is in order for him.


----------



## Vinesha

I tested 15 days after iui bfn :( is it too early or am I out of this month my period is due on nov 4 ..fingers crossed ..and I am travelling today ll b back on Monday ll let u know if af shows or something really happens hoping for t best 

Baby dust for all the ladies


----------



## Thumper

I was daft and tested this morning. BFN but then I know I'm too early. It's silly. I'm 9dpo so not meant to be testing until Wednesday. Last night my son was ill so all the symptoms I've had I now realise were a tummy bug I was fighting off :( AF cramps, spots and headaches already starting to make an appearance so I think I'm out. First month though so all good :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know I'm out this month for sure. My grandmother passed away & o have been in Az the.past week.... It landed on my fertile week & being that I've been staying with family I have not BD at all. Better luck next month :)


----------



## Beautifullei2

I know I'm out this month for sure. My grandmother passed away & o have been in Az the.past week.... It landed on my fertile week & being that I've been staying with family I have not BD at all. Better luck next month :)


----------



## alocin22

Am out this month :( AF arrived :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Beautifullei - I'm so sorry about your grandmother Hun! And sorry you couldnt baby dance! If nothing happens this month for me I'll see you next month. 

AFM I used my new BBT thermometer and my temps are WAY lower than the other one. So I've discarded them and I'll start today with the new thermometer and new temps.


----------



## Crystal5483

Sorry alocin22 :-/


----------



## echo

Sorry to hear about your grandmother, beautifullei. :hugs:

Liz, your boyfriend might not need to be 'in the know' about your fertile times. Some men succumb to the pressure and they have difficulty performing, so they prefer to just not know that part. 

Can't wait to see some of you ladies get into the tww! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

So my temp went back down today....Wth....


----------



## echo

Could be a fallback rise.


----------



## lizlovelust

What does that mean..?


----------



## Kat S

alocin22 said:


> Am out this month :( AF arrived :(

Oh no...:hugs: I hope you can try again soon!!


----------



## Kat S

Vinesha said:


> I tested 15 days after iui bfn :( is it too early or am I out of this month my period is due on nov 4 ..fingers crossed ..and I am travelling today ll b back on Monday ll let u know if af shows or something really happens hoping for t best
> 
> Baby dust for all the ladies

I'm 11dpiui and I got a BFN on a hpt this morning. My doc is testing me at 14 dpiui (Nov 6th) unless AF shows first, so I'm just hoping it's a few days too early for me, too. Good luck!!


----------



## Gumpyttc5

took a test today at 9dpo ofcourse bfn but couldnt resist. my temps have gone kinda weird though. do they look ok??

and to the ladies that got visited by af good luck for this new cycle xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

Gumpyttc5 said:


> took a test today at 9dpo ofcourse bfn but couldnt resist. my temps have gone kinda weird though. do they look ok??
> 
> and to the ladies that got visited by af good luck for this new cycle xxx

You have a lot of open circles at the end. Are you temping at the same time every day?


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, 
Firstly, I want to say Good luck to everyone this month! I will be thinking of you all. 
I want to thank my girls for all of your support and kind words but I've decided I need to take a break from here for a bit. There has been no temp change, my CM is creamy, and for the last 2 days, I've been having cramps, feels like normal AF cramps. I did everything we were supposed to this month. I may just try and BD today *just in case* tomorrow a miracle happens, but I'll just have to be forcing myself. To say I feel beyond defeated and that my body let me know once again, is an understatement. I could deal a lot better with having a BFN each and every month, if that meant I had a shot each and every month instead of maybe a few times a year. There must be some sort of different plan *he* has for me than to be a Mummy once again:(


----------



## babymabey

I am so confused and about ready to start crying. I took a test this morning and it looks like I got a very, very faint BFP. Now I am freaking out thinking that maybe it was just an evap line and not a true positive. :cry: I am only 12 DPO, should I wait until AF is due on Sunday to test again? When I first read the test I assumed it was a BFN, and I was so sad that I didn't want to look at it anymore, about 10 minutes later I went back to look at it more thoroughly and that's when I could see the other very faint line.
I feel like I am going crazy, I even grabbed one of my brightest flashlights I have and started at the line for 5 minutes. I was excited for about a second, then the anxiety kicked in.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

not always hun depends what time im woken by my dd xx usually within half hour though xx


----------



## Mrs. 2010

9dpo and My temp spiked back up this morning. Went from 98.35 to a whopping 99.1! I thought I was out after yesterday's dip.


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> What does that mean..?

secondary estrogen surge after o. I get them all the time.


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> Firstly, I want to say Good luck to everyone this month! I will be thinking of you all.
> I want to thank my girls for all of your support and kind words but I've decided I need to take a break from here for a bit. There has been no temp change, my CM is creamy, and for the last 2 days, I've been having cramps, feels like normal AF cramps. I did everything we were supposed to this month. I may just try and BD today *just in case* tomorrow a miracle happens, but I'll just have to be forcing myself. To say I feel beyond defeated and that my body let me know once again, is an understatement. I could deal a lot better with having a BFN each and every month, if that meant I had a shot each and every month instead of maybe a few times a year. There must be some sort of different plan *he* has for me than to be a Mummy once again:(

:hugs: Loro. It will happen for you. Maybe a break is just what you need.


----------



## Crystal5483

I got two test results back... 

My cardiolipin antibodies IGG is HIGH... It says it causes tiny blood clots between me and placenta... And causes recurrent miscarriage :-/


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls,
> Firstly, I want to say Good luck to everyone this month! I will be thinking of you all.
> I want to thank my girls for all of your support and kind words but I've decided I need to take a break from here for a bit. There has been no temp change, my CM is creamy, and for the last 2 days, I've been having cramps, feels like normal AF cramps. I did everything we were supposed to this month. I may just try and BD today *just in case* tomorrow a miracle happens, but I'll just have to be forcing myself. To say I feel beyond defeated and that my body let me know once again, is an understatement. I could deal a lot better with having a BFN each and every month, if that meant I had a shot each and every month instead of maybe a few times a year. There must be some sort of different plan *he* has for me than to be a Mummy once again:(

Oh Loro :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :hugs:

I will miss you. We'll be going to Ottawa for Christmas, and if we end up in London to visit more family we should meet up for coffee!


----------



## Crystal5483

LORO :hug: Keep in touch. I'm gonna miss you!!!


----------



## Fezzie

Echo-your graph is looking lovely!

Just curious what anyone thinks-i've been cramping for a few days in my luteal phase. Do you think that could reduce chance of implantation as well? This always seems to happen before the spotting, so I'm trying to find reasons why I'm not conceiving. We had so much sex around ovulation I'm surprised I didn't turn into a giant penis. Ha ha ha ha. Gross. I'm just trying to interject humor, otherwise I'd cry.

9DPO- symptoms: cramping, sore boobs


----------



## echo

Cramping can be a good thing, too. I think it's hard to say what is or isn't a pregnancy sign, since they are the same as pms. Hope all that bd-ing pays off! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## 7andcounting

looks like everyone was right....I had brown spotting last night which i hoped was IB but today its bright red spotting....so im pretty sure it was a chemical....AF wasnt due for another 7 days...back to out of whack cycles again....my tummy has been cramping a lot and I feel very nauseous, thought for sure we had it this time with the early positive but shouldve known when they all went negative...:sad2:


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry 7


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: * GODSENTANGEL and IFITISHISWILL *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


:book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx and LINDSS* :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* Although those results don't seem to be in your favor at the moment, I am happy they found a reason so now you can get started on a plan to decrease the antibodies and get started to that BFP! GL :dust:


*NINO3 and BRAVEMOM* of course you can join, send a test date and I will have you on the front page list in no time! GL :test:


*HOPEFORBFP* go now... BD :sex: :dust:


*BEAUTIFULLEI2* :hugs: so sorry to hear of your grandmother's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. This unexpected break could prove a successful one for next cycle Hun! See you in December thread!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* I know that when we are really TTC taking a break is the last thing we want to do. BUT I know that sometimes that is what it takes. I was forced to take a break this year and on the 2nd cycle after the break... I got this BFP! I will be here when you get back Hun! :dust:


*BABYMABEY* YES! Wait, the pregnancy hormone doubles in time so if you give it a couple of days you will likely see a much darker easier to make out pink line! Hope this is the start to your BFP! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *CAPT. CATHRYN, ALOCIN22, and 7ANDCOUNTING* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 44* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## 7andcounting

just an indent :(
https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t466/trevinokeri/100_0873.jpg


----------



## hopeforbfp

Beautiful I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and you will catch that egg next month. 

Loro I'm so sorry. We will all miss you. I know you have used clomid but there must be other options. What about iui or ivf? Have you done either of those?

Crystal I was sorta happy for you when I heard those results. Isn't that something you can just take a blood thinner for and problem is fixed? I was hoping that a clotting disorder was the cause of my miscarriages because I felt it was the easiest fix but they couldn't find anything wrong with my blood. It's kinda a double edge sword. 

Loro I'm sorry your OH is having issues. I feel like I'm having the female version of that. I literally just can't get turned on lately. The no CM thing has got me down so that's all I can think about which keeps me dry and totally not turned on. 

I have a temp question. Can 1 hour effect your temp drastically? Me and DH were up till 2 in the morning last night. Usually my alarm goes off at 5:30 to take my temp but I set it for 6:30 this morning so I could have that longer period of uninterrupted sleep. My temp did jump and it looks like I O'd last night unless the temp isn't valid now. Man I must have super short LH surges because I always seem to O as soon as I get that positive.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm so sorry 7


----------



## lizlovelust

echo said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> What does that mean..?
> 
> secondary estrogen surge after o. I get them all the time.Click to expand...

oh good, so it's nothing to really worry about unless my temp doesn't go back up. :flower:

FX that my temp spikes back up tomorrow morning! I feel very weird in my abdomen area, like no cramps, but a weird sort of dull pressure feeling. I'm also super super gassy today and my breasts are killing me and getting stabbing pains in them off and on. Still having mild watery CM too.


----------



## lizlovelust

7andcounting, are you the mother of the Surrogates or did you do surragacy for other woman? :) Just curious! 

By the way I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## 7andcounting

I do surrogacies for other women and couples...im actually doing one now...thought this cycle was it but apparently not well on to next cycle


----------



## lizlovelust

7andcounting, awww that's so sweet of you! You are helping woman acheive a blessing!


----------



## Crystal5483

Welllll turns out my mom had to take heparin when pregnant with me! Daily injections! It was for blood clotting! 

My aunt discreetly asked my grandma since my mom has passed... So I'm glad I found that out!


----------



## luna_19

Crystal it's great that you finally have an answer. I know you'll have your sticky bean in no time :)

:hugs: loro, I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. I will definitely miss seeing you around here :(

:hugs: too to everyone else who's having a rough day


----------



## imaginary8x

af got me. :(


----------



## tori22508

Hi ladies, thought I'd pop into this thread as well. I am a bit confused though, I need some advice. I started spotting Brown blood on Oct 10th, then again the 11th and got a fuller red flow on the 12th. should I go by the 10th or the 12th as CD1 ? if I go by the 10th I am 10dpo and if I go by the 12th I am only 7dpo (which I'd like better since I've gotten all bfn since "5dpo" (im a poas-aholic!) Anyhow, I have been having so many signs of preg/ov. Tender breasts, sore nipples, nausea, slight cramping on both sides. worse on the left at times. whitish yellowish cm, creamy like lotion, indigestion, ah!! Am I going crazy? Please help  af is due either the 9th or the 5th!


----------



## Crystal5483

Tori count CD1 as the first day of FULL FLOW bleeding. So the 12th


----------



## tori22508

Thank you crystal. So that makes me 7 dpo? and testing on the 10th for me! Unless af shows, baby dust to allll ! Are my symptoms normal for only 7 dpo?


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey Tori

Do you know exactly when you ovulated? Did you use OPKs or did you temp? That's the only true way to know when you ovulated. 

Best of Luck


----------



## tori22508

I used opks I got a positive on the 23rd


----------



## Stevi11

then you are 10dpo.......the count for DPO is from when you ovulated so once you are counting in DPO then it doesnt matter when you started your AF only when you O'd


----------



## Crystal5483

Positive OPK on the 23rd... What about after that were there any other days following that were also positive. So if the 23rd was your only positive then you OWd 12-36 hours after... So assuming it was the 24th sometime you would be 9dpo today


----------



## lizlovelust

Amyone else get a massive migrane after O?


----------



## Crystal5483

My FS is sending me to a hematologist :-/


----------



## echo

That's good, though, isn't it? Find/fix an issue? Make it so your bean sticks!


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone..?


----------



## Crystal5483

Just scared it won't be fixable. Panic I guess.


----------



## luna_19

sorry liz I haven't had that experience.

Crystal don't worry, it will most likely be a simple fix of putting you on blood thinners and possibly doing periodic monitoring of your blood :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Liz Clomid can cause a lot of symptoms... Headaches, cramping, sweats etc and YES it all continues even after you ovulate!


----------



## 3athena3

Good luck to all awaiting test results and FS gameplans.
Lots of babydust to those in the TWW and about to O! 
Sorry and hugs to all those AF got and those experiencing chemicals. It is hard but it will get better.

AFM- got blood test results back and ob/gyn doesn't think our TTC issues are due to PCOS although I do have insulin resistance. Think I am finally O'ing today. Yay! We bd'd monday and yesterday so hopefully it will be enough. TMI tried this morning without success. Fx'd I can talk DH into giving it another go tonight. :)


----------



## tori22508

Hi again, I went to edit my post earlier but got kicked off! Lol I got positive tests on the 23rd 24th and just below a positive on the 25th if that makes any since. on the 25th I got what I imagine are o pains. hoping that's when I oed rather than the 23rd. but like I said, this is our first time ttc so I'm not that great with figuring everything out yet. feeling quite off today, hungry but feel full, nausea, breast tenderness, fatigue, took a 4 hour nap today! Nipple pain, bloated, gassy, just feel blah !


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh wow, crystal how long to the symptoms usually last?


----------



## Crystal5483

The cycle Liz. It creates pregnancy symptoms too! It's crazy!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Well ladies my doctor appointment was rather uneventful. Ever time I go see him, he says things that go against everything I learn from doctor google. For one thing my doc says progesterone doesn't do a thing and he doesn't think I should take it but of course said it is up to me. Then we were talking about my CM problem and he said to use any water based lube I want. I told him preseed was the only thing that was safe and he said that's not true. He said any water based lube is fine and preseed is just super expensive. That just goes against everything I have ever read. I don't think I can bring myself to BD with ky no matter what he says. 

Anyway all he want to do is repeat the SA in 6 weeks and if the count is still low then we can move straight to iui. Doc didn't mention anything about HSG so I guess I don't need that. In fact the doc was kinda surprised that I've been pregnant twice with DHs count and he is thinking it may have just been a bad day. Environment can really affect it so DH is going to get the next sample from home. Doc is hoping his next sample is completely normal. Man everytime I go in there he always says I don't think anything is wrong with your fertility, I think you'll be fine. He is super positive and I really like him but he just seems a little unconventional. Anyway I guess we just wait till December now and fingers crossed I get a BFP in the mean time.


----------



## echo

Awww, I hope you do get your BFP soon! He's probably right about the SA, since you have been pg before, it was probably just a bad day. I, too, am suspicious about any lube being okay. I thought the pH balance was delicate and lube affected that? He sounds like a very positive doctor, though, and that's good.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh yeah I have numbers now. So DHs sperm count was actually 12 million with 20% motility. His volume was only a little less than 3ml so the actual amount of healthy sperm in the sample was only about 7 million. I think morphology was 4% and doc said that is not an issue for us. So basically the doc wants to see a sample that has 20 million good sperm so really the count would be fine if motility was better.


----------



## echo

When is the next app?


----------



## Crystal5483

Tori the 25th may be right. Good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ugh well I hope we caught the egg this time :( if not I'm going to be so depressed and I think I might go crazy!~


----------



## lizlovelust

So OH was finally able to get an erection and we just BDed. Its either two or three days past O, will it even help or cayse pregnancy?


----------



## pandaspot

Can I join you all :)

I am due to test on the 10th November. I am currently 6dpo, yesterday I had what I think was ib, well I hope :) i wiped down there and it was a tiny bit pink, and later a tiny bit of brown. My bbs are getting more and more sensitive, I keep getting spots, attractive lol, and getting a bit achy and twinges in my low down. This morning I feel a bit weird, don't know how to explain it really :D. 

Hope everyone gets there bfp this month

Baby dust to all


----------



## Vinesha

I am out of this month I got my af tdy feeling very depressed :( I am not able to over come ... My first iui failed .. I don't know why it's not happening for me ... My mum was very hopeful , this will b a gr8 disappointment for her .. V did everything perfectly on time but still it's not happening 

All the best for all the testers wish u ladies get bfp


----------



## lizlovelust

Ladies, any advice on my chart? Temp didnt go up much, did I actually O? I had good follicles.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

lizlovelust said:


> Ladies, any advice on my chart? Temp didnt go up much, did I actually O? I had good follicles.

U could have just a slow rise. Mine did that this month. As long as it is going up u should be ok.


----------



## echo

Vinesha said:


> I am out of this month I got my af tdy feeling very depressed :( I am not able to over come ... My first iui failed .. I don't know why it's not happening for me ... My mum was very hopeful , this will b a gr8 disappointment for her .. V did everything perfectly on time but still it's not happening
> 
> All the best for all the testers wish u ladies get bfp

:hugs:


----------



## echo

Liz, you could be having a slow rise after the fallback.


----------



## echo

I have a wicked headache today. :/ I hope it goes away. I have been using the natural progesterone cream, which, overall has reduced my pms symptoms. My fatigue is less, I'm not cramping since ovulation, and I'm not craving carbs as much. But...I have a headache!


----------



## Kat S

Vinesha said:


> I am out of this month I got my af tdy feeling very depressed :( I am not able to over come ... My first iui failed .. I don't know why it's not happening for me ... My mum was very hopeful , this will b a gr8 disappointment for her .. V did everything perfectly on time but still it's not happening
> 
> All the best for all the testers wish u ladies get bfp

I feel the same way. I had my first IUI 11 days ago, and though AF hasn't shown yet, hpt's are showing negative. I'm so disappointed!!! I just have to remember what the dr said...that just like everyone else, sometimes it takes a few months of trying before success. I just wish it weren't so expensive to "try"!!

So what's the plan for November? Are you going to try IUI again?


----------



## Fezzie

Morning-

:hugs: to all the ladies that had AF visit. I hate that aunt!

I am 10 dpo and BFN. I guess I had a "feeling" I was pregnant, but I've had that every month for the past year, lol. Symptoms include slight nausea (probably related to the crap I've been eating post hallowe'en and lack of real food), sore boobs (sure its PMS), and acne (again, likely PMS). Cramping has actually diminished. I'm not going to lie, when I saw that BFN this morning I went on a rampage and was so angry. This month we did everything _perfectly!_ 

My Dr. isn't willing to do anything more (just try to relax and not chart for 6 months and I bet you'll get pregnant) but we're not happy with that diagnosis. We're thinking we might go the IUI route.

Sorry, just super bummed. With my son we had a blaring BFP at 10dpo so I really thought I'd see something today. Nothing. Stark white.

Oh, one Q for you girls-when I took my temp, I was pretty warm with the blankets so should I take off .1 of a degree to compensate?


----------



## Fezzie

Kat S said:


> Vinesha said:
> 
> 
> I am out of this month I got my af tdy feeling very depressed :( I am not able to over come ... My first iui failed .. I don't know why it's not happening for me ... My mum was very hopeful , this will b a gr8 disappointment for her .. V did everything perfectly on time but still it's not happening
> 
> All the best for all the testers wish u ladies get bfp
> 
> I feel the same way. I had my first IUI 11 days ago, and though AF hasn't shown yet, hpt's are showing negative. I'm so disappointed!!! I just have to remember what the dr said...that just like everyone else, sometimes it takes a few months of trying before success. I just wish it weren't so expensive to "try"!!
> 
> So what's the plan for November? Are you going to try IUI again?Click to expand...

:hugs: to both of you. :flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

ECHO sorry about your headache! Hopefully it goes away soon :hug:

FEZZIE do you sleep with blankets every night? I wouldn't adjust it. I FELT super warm today but my temp really didn't rise. 

My new new thermometer is crap! It barely works ... My other one exactly like it works WAY better. Think I'm going to put up a fuss and exchange it today. The temp variations with it are a FULL degree sometimes. I'm using my old one hoping it doesn't die on me (its slowing dying)


----------



## lizlovelust

Are slow rises a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## hopeforbfp

I've had slow rise temps on a couple of months. I don't think it makes a difference. I doubt that you didn't pop that egg after your doctor saw it right there ready to pop. 

I don't have a next appoinent per say. My husband will go straight to the lab and drop off a sample either the first or second week in December. They will probably call me once the results are in and set up another consiltative appointment like I just had. By the way I had awful headaches with the progesterone supplements so I bet that's a normal side effect. 

Me and DH had a long talk about the progesterone supplements last night. We've decided that I'm going to stop using them. If I get a BFP then I will get my blood tested immediately and if its low ill take it. I just want to know what my levels are naturally. I figured if I take it early never knowing if I needed it I am going to be so scared when the time comes to stop taking it. I don't want to go through that if I don't need to. 

O pains were super bad yesterday but temp dropped a tad today. I don't know if I O'd yesterday or 2 days ago. My temps don't match my feelings. Either way we are BDing like crazy which I know sucks for sperm count but I'm hoping for healthier sperm. 

Oh one last thing, sorry this is so long I can't tell when I'm on my phone. Me and DH went to Walmart yesterday to pick him up a multivitamin. He started looking at the ingredients in this muscle milk stuff and it had a lot of the good things for sperm that we read about. It turns out he was drinking that stuff regularly the last time we got pregnant because we were going to the gym. Part of me wonders if that played a part. We bought some and he is going to drink it again. It's too late this month but hopefully next month will be the one.


----------



## Crystal5483

When I looked for Selenium at Walmart they were sold out! lol 

We start BDing tonight. Hope he's not worn out by next weekend. Luckily he is off this whole week YIPPEE! 

We got approved for IUI yesterday but do you think that with my newly discovered antibody issue (blood clotting) that the doc will even do it next cycle if we aren't preggo? I asked for my PCP referral department to get me an appointment with the hematologist ASAP. If they don't I'll call hematology myself and explain my situation. 

I was feeling down yesterday but this IS what I want and if I have to give myself daily shots then so be it... My mom did it and she hates needles and I could care less about them. 

Cleaning the place today and trying to keep it clean and organized so if I get preggo it's just maintenance.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks hope! Yea she said it was ready to burst it was at a little over 18mm! She said it just needed to reach at least 20mm to drop!


----------



## Dantz

I'm on CD14 and I broke down and went out with the girls last night :( I was just having one of those "this is rediculous, a lot of women get pregnant while shitfaced and I'm tired of living in a bubble!" kind of day. I didn't like binge drink but I did have a few and now I feel like a terrible person who probably screwed everything up. Ugh. I just this hard work to pay off so I can have a good reason to NOT go out with the girls. Right now it just feels so pointless :'(


----------



## echo

Don't beat yourself up Dantz! It doesn't hurt to indulge every now and again.


----------



## echo

Fezzy, don't change your temp, just leave it. I hope that you really are pregnant, my fx for you.


----------



## luna_19

Wow big temp spike today for me! I wonder if I o'ed early, of course it's the month I pushed our bd dates back a few days :dohh:

Question for ladies that chart: last cycle the :witch: showed up at around 5pm so I put my cd1 as the day after, should I have put it for that day? 
Either way it sort of explains the potentially early o


----------



## turtlemomma

Question about charts- This is my first month giving charting bbt an honest attempt- I went to bed super late and woke up super late this morning, thus forgetting to temp at all- do I just leave today blank on the graph or is there something else I should do?

Thanks!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Turtle momma if you forgot to temp just leave it blank. It will just draw a dotted line to your next temp. Luna I don't know the answer to your question but I always count the first day of bleeding as day 1 for me no matter what time of day it hits. Besides, I determine what day AF is due by how many DPO I am so cd 1 doesn't really make a difference for me.


----------



## echo

^^ @Luna & @Turtle....WSS.


----------



## echo

For those interested in Chinese medicine:

"The Uterus has to provide a hospitable environment for the developing embryo. There has to be sufficient warmth and nutrition available for proper growth and development. If conception has occurred, the embryo has less than a week to implant into the uterus. Implantation into the uterus provides a direct link to blood vessels, which supply vital nutrients to the developing embryo. This link has to be maintained until the placenta is formed at about 3 months into the pregnancy. The Uterus has to be able to support the development of the fetus directly in the beginning and then by supporting the placenta for the rest of the entire pregnancy. Any weakness in the Uterus will result in miscarriage (spontaneous abortion) of the fetus. But first the Uterus has to be able to allow for implantation to occur. A very common cause of Infertility of modern women is invasion of Cold into the Uterus. Modern American women have a fondness for cold drinks and cold foods. We are a Nation of people who put ice into every thing we drink. Even if we live in warm climates, we can still be exposed to Cold pathogens, even in summer! This happens quite frequently because Americans don't like to sweat or to be hot. If we are outside in the summer months and work up a sweat what do we do? Jump into a swimming pool, go into air-conditioned cars or houses, drink cold drinks immediately subject our bodies to extremes of temperature. If we are sweating, our pores are open and our body is cooling down naturally. If we enter into the Cold or drink Cold drinks, our pores will slam shut trapping moisture under the skin. ( This leads to other problems discussed elsewhere). However, if a woman is menstruating, a channel has been opened directly into her womb. Cold has an easier time entering the body and going deep inside. Cold that invades the womb, will prevent an embryo from implanting or remaining the time needed to fully develop. Even though fertilization may occur, a pregnancy won't come to term. A woman usually can tell when she has Cold in the Uterus because heat feels very good when pressed against her abdomen. This can be heating pads or hot baths. She might also have a craving for hot drinks.
-----------------------------
A condition known as a "cold uterus" means that the uterine lining has not responded appropriately to the warming hormone (progesterone). The vessels which supply blood to the uterus are constricted as a result of this "cold" response. Women with this diagnosis often have a combination of patterns of kidney yang (the warming energy) vacuity and blood stasis. They will often have premenstrual low back pain, cramps which respond to heating pads, and clotty menstrual blood. Prescribing warming herbs and invigorating the blood will help resolve this pattern.

Monitoring the basal body temperature gives immense information regarding where the imbalance occurs as well. Temperatures which exhibit no biphasic pattern at all and are relatively low (around 97 degrees Fahrenheit) and are accompanied by cold signs reveal a diagnostic pattern of kidney yang vacuity. Remedy: supplement kidney yang. A biphasic, ovulatory pattern will begin to emerge, and reproductive hormones respond accordingly. A monophasic pattern of high temperatures which are accompanied by heat signs will respond to yin supplementation and clearing of vacuity heat.

A sawtooth, erratic pattern of temperatures means there is not enough hormonal regulation occurring to normalize the temperatures. Most often this will be accompanied by symptoms of liver depression qi stagnation, a pattern which occurs as a result of maladaptation to stress. Women who exhibit no pattern at all to their menstrual cycles often have liver qi stagnation as well. One month the cycle may last 35 days, and the next month it is 26 days. There are severe premenstrual signs some months, and other months there are almost none. The problem most assuredly lies in the liver qi (i.e., stress.) and its associated endocrine effects, and the remedy will be to course the liver and rectify the qi."


----------



## echo

Ginger and cinnamon are both warming.


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Was hoping I could join you guys! I will probably start testing on the 10th, although I will only be 9dpo I have the ultra sensitive OSOM tests. Last month I finally had my pos but sadly ended in chem :( Hoping this month I will fall in with the ladies who conceive again the cycle after a chem! Good luck everyone!


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone :) 

Thought I would hop in and join this thread :)

I will TRY and hold out testing until nov 10th, which I'm sure wont happen but we will see :)

I had a d&c in August and this is my 1st cycle since so I'm not sure how long to it will be. Hopefully we get a bunch of BFPs here :)


----------



## Jean40

I am spotting and crampy, AF due tomorrow. When I was at the store this morning, before the spotting, I almost blacked out, but I managed to keep upright, close call. Been using cheepie internet HPT, all BFN. We'll see what tomorrow brings, but I feel like AF is on the way.


----------



## ashly

Can I join? hubby came home all excited today and said we can start in November for #2.please don't call us crazy but we are going to try for a boy(not to hard though) I won't be on here monthly.Just certain months.I should be ovulating around the 20th of November so I'm not sure when I would test yet.I totally forget how this works!


----------



## lizlovelust

Hey ladies,

So I'm pretty positive I already Oed, but remember how I posted the photo of my US and there was two biiiiiggg follicles, one was 18mm and one was about 17mm, could I be Oing the second egg right now? My OPK is getting dark again!


----------



## echo

It is possible, Liz, due to the Clomid and the long cycle.


----------



## lizlovelust

wow that would be amazing to have twins!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im getting pressure/mild pains on the right side of my abdomen!


----------



## goddess25

Could you pop me down for November 14 please?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Quick ??? Is Tylenol or ibpropen safe to take? I'm hurting in back and I want to be safe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## echo

Tylenol is okay I think.


----------



## runnergrl

goddess25 said:


> Could you pop me down for November 14 please?
> 
> Thanks

I remember you:) Best of luck to you this month. Ill be testing on the 6th:thumbup:


----------



## IcePrincess

I'm a pharmacist... Tylenol is safer


----------



## needabumpasap

Hey everyone...it's been a few weeks since I last posted. I hope you all are making it through your TWW okay! 

So, yesterday I decided to test (10dpo) becuase I was having a some symptoms. AF not expected until 11/7. Well, I got my BFP! I used First Response test. I took the test in the middle of the afternoon, but the line was visible (not dark though). This morning I decided to take another with FMU. The positive line is still there and visible, but lighter than when I tested yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping this just has to do with using a test from another box and the dye levels being different. Should I be worried? I will be call my dr's office Monday morning to get in for blood test. I'm so excited, but now I'm starting to panic. Any advice??? 

I attached a picture. The test on the left is the one I took yesterday afternoon (2pm). The test on the right is the one I took this morning (4:45am with FMU). Maybe I need to wait longer in between to test???

GL to you all!
 



Attached Files:







pregtest.JPG
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Kat S

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Quick ??? Is Tylenol or ibpropen safe to take? I'm hurting in back and I want to be safe. Thanks in advance.

NO ibuprofen or aspirin. Tylenol is fine.


----------



## Jean40

Official testing day, so I broke out the FRER, BFN. An hour later, AF arrives, right on time. I hate her.


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp shot back up again this mornimg! Yay!


----------



## Fezzie

Congrats Needabump

:hugs: Jean 40

AFM, 11dpo and started spotting. Way too late for implantation bleeding, so don't even try to get my hopes up! I am so bloody pissed off and fed up with this entire process. I don't know if I want to yell, laugh or cry, but I am feeling defeated. 

Good luck to everyone that is still in the game :) Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Crystal5483

NEEDABUMP... My tests are ALWAYS lighter in the AM with FMU than previous day! So don't worry about the line ... CONGRATS!! 

JEAN and FEZZIE... Sorry ladies! 

LIZ congrats on the temp rise!


----------



## Kat S

needabumpasap said:


> Hey everyone...it's been a few weeks since I last posted. I hope you all are making it through your TWW okay!
> 
> So, yesterday I decided to test (10dpo) becuase I was having a some symptoms. AF not expected until 11/7. Well, I got my BFP! I used First Response test. I took the test in the middle of the afternoon, but the line was visible (not dark though). This morning I decided to take another with FMU. The positive line is still there and visible, but lighter than when I tested yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping this just has to do with using a test from another box and the dye levels being different. Should I be worried? I will be call my dr's office Monday morning to get in for blood test. I'm so excited, but now I'm starting to panic. Any advice???
> 
> I attached a picture. The test on the left is the one I took yesterday afternoon (2pm). The test on the right is the one I took this morning (4:45am with FMU). Maybe I need to wait longer in between to test???
> 
> GL to you all!

OMG, wow, congratulations!!! Any plans to make the big announcement to your family?


----------



## Dantz

Should I trust my EWCM or my OPKs? Because I have had a lot of EWCM the last few days (CD 12, 13, and 14). I always get positive OPKs on CD 14, but they are just light lines, not as dark as the control this month (today is CD 14 and I've taken 4). And now my ewcm is leaving and I haven't gotten my positive opk :(

I thought they might be getting darker yesterday, so I tested this morning (yes I know that fmu can give false positives) but I didn't have to worry about that because I didn't get a positive at all. UGH! How am I supposed to successfully do SMEP if I don't know when I ovulated??

EDIT: I should also note that I'm using IC tests for the first time ( wondfos and one is a no name brand with a green line where the wondfos are blue and say LH all over.)


----------



## Bchtch

Hi. I am new here. We transfered 1 FET on Friday and we test Nov.13.


----------



## kel21

Dantz I have heard that the ic's are not as sensitive! I would keep testing and bd'ing just incase though!

Question ladies. Does progesterone make you not sleep well? I decided to try some natural progesterone cream this month (had a chem last month) and last night was my first night, and I didn't sleep worth a darn! Just wondering if I had an off night or if it was the prog!


----------



## Bchtch

I haven't slept well the last two nights. I think it is the meds and being on bed rest post transfer. I wake up really hot and then my brain starts spinning and I am up the rest of the night.


----------



## Crystal5483

DANTZ I use the wondfos and they seem to be OK. I know it is possible to get EWCM at any point in your cycle too. Good luck Hun!


----------



## needabumpasap

Crystal5483 said:


> NEEDABUMP... My tests are ALWAYS lighter in the AM with FMU than previous day! So don't worry about the line ... CONGRATS!!
> 
> JEAN and FEZZIE... Sorry ladies!
> 
> LIZ congrats on the temp rise!

Thank so much Crystal. That makes me feel much better! It'a a good thing that I've taken all 6 tests that I had, that way I can't worry myself anymore. I'll be calling my doctor's office tomorrow.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal- Just wondering if you are still spotting at all from your HSG? I've been spotting since the day after. It's brown and REALLY light...and barely even there. I was just wondering if this is normal? 

Anyone else still have spotting days after having HSG? It's been 4 days.


----------



## needabumpasap

Kat S said:


> needabumpasap said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...it's been a few weeks since I last posted. I hope you all are making it through your TWW okay!
> 
> So, yesterday I decided to test (10dpo) becuase I was having a some symptoms. AF not expected until 11/7. Well, I got my BFP! I used First Response test. I took the test in the middle of the afternoon, but the line was visible (not dark though). This morning I decided to take another with FMU. The positive line is still there and visible, but lighter than when I tested yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping this just has to do with using a test from another box and the dye levels being different. Should I be worried? I will be call my dr's office Monday morning to get in for blood test. I'm so excited, but now I'm starting to panic. Any advice???
> 
> I attached a picture. The test on the left is the one I took yesterday afternoon (2pm). The test on the right is the one I took this morning (4:45am with FMU). Maybe I need to wait longer in between to test???
> 
> GL to you all!
> 
> OMG, wow, congratulations!!! Any plans to make the big announcement to your family?Click to expand...

Kat, thanks so much! Well my husband couldn't helpo but call his parents and siblings last night. They were super excited. We didn't have plans to see them over the holidays since they are living in China right now for my father-in-law's work. We were actually planning on going out of town this coming weekend for my birthday to see my side of the family. I will tell them then. I still haven't decided how though. This will be the first grandchild/great-grandchild on BOTH sides of the family, so it's a big deal. We are so happy and I'm just praying for healthy nine months. I'm natually a worry-wort, so I need to find things to help me relax and enjoy this experience.


----------



## lizlovelust

I really hope I Oed two of the eggs! Since one was 18mm and one was 17mm at the time of my US, anyone think it looks like I did on my chart?

Edit:

Ugh I've also had the worst migraine for the past 3 days now, anyone get this after clomid? Even though it's been about a while since last pill?


----------



## Dantz

Crystal5483 said:


> DANTZ I use the wondfos and they seem to be OK. I know it is possible to get EWCM at any point in your cycle too. Good luck Hun!

Here they are.. Like I said I usually get a pos OPK on CD 14 or 15 and I've had ewcm for the last three days but now it's gone :(


----------



## Crystal5483

PINK... I had nothing the first day ... Light pink the second... Barely anything later that day... And a good amount of brown Friday. Nothing really today yet and just yesterday morning - Not night. Weird!

DANTZ they don't look positive. BUT you can O Within 4 days of your normal O day. I have Oed CD17-22 lol


----------



## Crystal5483

And stressing about O can prolong it too. It's happened to me before.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats needsabumpasap! H & H 9 months!

Sorry the witch got you Jean40 and Fezzie. Lots of babydust for next cycle!

Good luck Liz!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Sorry to the ladies the witch got :( It isn't fair at all. 

Gongrats needsabump! H&H 9 months to you. 

AFM- I'm a tad concerned about my temps. FF gave my cross hairs this morning and said I Od on cd 13. My temps aren't going up though. I thought maybe it was a problem with the thermometer but I used it later on and it gave me a different temp. Does anyone think this means I didn't actually O? Or could it mean my body isn't producing any progesterone on its own this month?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Liz did you continue BDing in case you did O twice?


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Sorry to the ladies the witch got :( It isn't fair at all.
> 
> Gongrats needsabump! H&H 9 months to you.
> 
> AFM- I'm a tad concerned about my temps. FF gave my cross hairs this morning and said I Od on cd 13. My temps aren't going up though. I thought maybe it was a problem with the thermometer but I used it later on and it gave me a different temp. Does anyone think this means I didn't actually O? Or could it mean my body isn't producing any progesterone on its own this month?

I think you'll be fine, it's probably just another estrogen surge keeping temps at the coverline, I bet they start going up tomorrow.


----------



## echo

I don't know why FF gave me an open circle today? Took my temp at the same time? Is it because I'm doing the progesterone cream?


----------



## luna_19

congrats needsabump :)

echo did you check the sleep deprived box? that makes the circle open

:hugs: fezzie and everyone else the :witch: got

good luck liz :) I've read on ff that you can't tell if you release 2 eggs by your chart

I guess I'm 2 dpo today, keeping up the :sex: just in case though ;)


----------



## echo

luna_19 said:


> I guess I'm 2 dpo today, keeping up the :sex: just in case though ;)

You're going to have crosshairs soon!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm testing on the 12th!! :)


----------



## Dantz

I think I'm going to take a break from BnB for awhile. I haven't been here for long, but I've already spent waaay too much time on here and I'm starting to go a little crazy. It's very helpful to me in many ways, but I now have a POAS addiction, severe line eye, an EXTREME fear of miscarriage (to the point where I don't even think I can get excited about my first bfp anymore), and a neglected house from too many hours on here. I wish you all luck, I'll be checking on this thread soon and can't wait to see your BFPs :)


----------



## lizlovelust

hopeforbfp said:


> Liz did you continue BDing in case you did O twice?

yes we did the past two days! :thumbup:

Also I'm about to post my OPKs, they are pos today and yesterday...:shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i49.tinypic.com/2a8meeo.jpg

Hmmm? I know I already Oed!

in real life they are darker than the test line.


----------



## runnergrl

needabumpasap said:


> Hey everyone...it's been a few weeks since I last posted. I hope you all are making it through your TWW okay!
> 
> So, yesterday I decided to test (10dpo) becuase I was having a some symptoms. AF not expected until 11/7. Well, I got my BFP! I used First Response test. I took the test in the middle of the afternoon, but the line was visible (not dark though). This morning I decided to take another with FMU. The positive line is still there and visible, but lighter than when I tested yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping this just has to do with using a test from another box and the dye levels being different. Should I be worried? I will be call my dr's office Monday morning to get in for blood test. I'm so excited, but now I'm starting to panic. Any advice???
> 
> I attached a picture. The test on the left is the one I took yesterday afternoon (2pm). The test on the right is the one I took this morning (4:45am with FMU). Maybe I need to wait longer in between to test???
> 
> GL to you all!

ok, first off, CONGRATS!! Iam a little confused however.. you said you tested yesterday at 10dpo, but according to your chart, you are only 9dpo today??? those tests look fab for being at 8 and 9 dpo! dont worry, they will get darker!


----------



## IcePrincess

Anyone just finish watching Walking Dead? Wow... I'm shot!


----------



## Crystal5483

IcePrincess I'm watching now.... Shhh lol


----------



## Renner

Aww 11 days tell test date! Wayy to long.. we tried hard this month though :haha:. We will get pregnant, we will get pregnant lol!


----------



## Crystal5483

IcePrincess.... No! Sad sad ending!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm getting so many symptoms!! Just 7 days til I can test!!


----------



## Kat S

Well, I've got to give up the ghost here. Three days in a row FRER says Not Pregnant. My beta is tomorrow, but I already know the results. I guess the pains I feel/felt in my pelvic area must be cysts, which means the delay of yet another month of trying. I'm so angry and frustrated right now :(


----------



## Fezzie

Kat S said:


> Well, I've got to give up the ghost here. Three days in a row FRER says Not Pregnant. My beta is tomorrow, but I already know the results. I guess the pains I feel/felt in my pelvic area must be cysts, which means the delay of yet another month of trying. I'm so angry and frustrated right now :(

Big :hugs: honey!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls! After numerous days of no posting, and secretly checking in only once a day, I am pleased to say I HAVE OVULATED:) and I'm now 3 dpo:):):):):):):):)

It'll take me a while to catch up on all of your posts but I want to say I'm sorry for those that are already onto December, and say I have my fingers so tightly crossed that we get our BFP's this cycle:)

One more thing, thank you for all of your kind words of encouragement. It is such a relief to have somewhere I can vent, and be frustrated and ask questions and really feel like we have real friendships from all over the world:)


----------



## echo

Kat S said:


> Well, I've got to give up the ghost here. Three days in a row FRER says Not Pregnant. My beta is tomorrow, but I already know the results. I guess the pains I feel/felt in my pelvic area must be cysts, which means the delay of yet another month of trying. I'm so angry and frustrated right now :(

:hugs: Kat. Is DH going to have another SA to see if his count improved? I wish you lots of luck next cycle!


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls! After numerous days of no posting, and secretly checking in only once a day, I am pleased to say I HAVE OVULATED:) and I'm now 3 dpo:):):):):):):):)
> 
> It'll take me a while to catch up on all of your posts but I want to say I'm sorry for those that are already onto December, and say I have my fingers so tightly crossed that we get our BFP's this cycle:)
> 
> One more thing, thank you for all of your kind words of encouragement. It is such a relief to have somewhere I can vent, and be frustrated and ask questions and really feel like we have real friendships from all over the world:)

:happydance: Yay for ovulation!! SO glad you are back!


----------



## lizlovelust

Morning ladies, 5DPO today.

Feeling super gassy, I have this really weird pressure in my chest I have had it for a couple days now, I've had a migraine since 2DPO.


----------



## echo

Come on Luna, wake up and temp! :)


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls! After numerous days of no posting, and secretly checking in only once a day, I am pleased to say I HAVE OVULATED:) and I'm now 3 dpo:):):):):):):):)
> 
> It'll take me a while to catch up on all of your posts but I want to say I'm sorry for those that are already onto December, and say I have my fingers so tightly crossed that we get our BFP's this cycle:)
> 
> One more thing, thank you for all of your kind words of encouragement. It is such a relief to have somewhere I can vent, and be frustrated and ask questions and really feel like we have real friendships from all over the world:)

YAY Loro! :dust:


----------



## echo

Hey Fezzie, are you still spotting?


----------



## Kat S

echo said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've got to give up the ghost here. Three days in a row FRER says Not Pregnant. My beta is tomorrow, but I already know the results. I guess the pains I feel/felt in my pelvic area must be cysts, which means the delay of yet another month of trying. I'm so angry and frustrated right now :(
> 
> :hugs: Kat. Is DH going to have another SA to see if his count improved? I wish you lots of luck next cycle!Click to expand...

Thank you.

His original SA was VERY good. In fact, the doctor said it was "impressive," so we're not sure what happened the day of the IUI. We'd "tried" 2 days before the IUI, so I wonder if that affected his swimmer count, or maybe because he'd produced his specimen at 6:30am when he was barely awake? I'm going to ask the doctor if there's anything we should do.


----------



## pandaspot

I am on 8dpo and I believe/i hope I had implantation spotting from 5dpo until yesterday. Tiny amount of pink blood when I wiped, not enough to be on a panty liner. 

I have felt sick a lot in the mornings from 6dpo, today i have felt sick twice, i am right now :( my bbs are so so sensitive. I have a massive vein showing in the one, attractive lol 

I have had a few headaches and I few twinges and pulling in my lower abdomen. If I am not pregnant this month my body has played some cruel tricks on me.


----------



## Fezzie

Yep! Still spotting. This is par for the course, I'll have 1-4 days of very light spotting, and then finally start. So my LP was a full 10 days this time.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ugh this migraine wont go away! day number 4 in a row with a severe migraine.

I've never had a migraine like this before!


----------



## lorojovanos

It's par for the course LIZ


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you mean Loro?


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> It's par for the course LIZ

What happens if you take off manual override? I'm just curious if you took that off and took out all your opk's what would happen. I've said before with PCOS, its super tricky to use opk's so I found it makes it much more accurate for FF if you take them out. But thats just me


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: *BABY_DREAM, ES89, GEM1210390, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *NEEDABUMPASAP* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!![/CENTER]


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


:book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, MEANT2BAMOM, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, BABYMABEY, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD * :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*LUNA_19* Mark it as that day... You only use the day after if AF shows after 9:00pm. GL :dust:


*TURTLEMOMMA* Leave that blank. If you didn't temp, no temp would suffice, only adjust if you took it but earlier or later than when you normally temp.:dust:


*DANTZ* Some ladies have a good amount of CM so you can have EWCM and not be OVg so it is best to keep OVg until you don't have much. That is why they don't recommend using CM alone as a determinate. I for one have only had EWCM once or twice that I can remember. GL :dust:


*KEL21* I suppose progesterone can effect people different, however my experience and much of the women I have spoken with including my doc, say that it makes you drowsy and or sleepy. My doc recommends using it at night for that reason. I have used the cream and now in pregnancy use the pills. It still puts me to sleep. In fact to help with terrible sleep patterns my doc recommends I use at night because it helps me stay sleep except when I have to use the bathroom.... GL :dust:


*ECHO* You must have selected sleep deprived or drinking or something because Progesterone will not cause an open white circle. My chart is still attached, take a look, I have none and I use progesterone twice daily prior to finding out I was pregnant and now only once daily. GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *IMAGINARY8x, VINESHA, and JEAN40* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 44* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> What do you mean Loro?

Headaches/migraines are super common on Clomid. I find all of your pms symptoms are super ammped up, for me anyways


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> It's par for the course LIZ
> 
> What happens if you take off manual override? I'm just curious if you took that off and took out all your opk's what would happen. I've said before with PCOS, its super tricky to use opk's so I found it makes it much more accurate for FF if you take them out. But thats just meClick to expand...

It says I'm 9DPO and that's not true because I hadn't even Oed then said the doctor. I had my US the 31st and I hadn't Oed then but had two follicles about to drop eggs.

She also said that if my OPK was pos the 31st, since it was 3 days past last clomid pill that it is accurate.


----------



## lorojovanos

It says youre 9dpo, even if you take out your opks?


----------



## lizlovelust

Yep even if I take out my OPKs.


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> It says youre 9dpo, even if you take out your opks?

All I'm trying to do is offer your my opinion. After being on here for so long, I've learned a LOT and one thing, is to take out anything "iffy" in FF. All the women I have chatted with who have PCOS, find it very difficult to trust opk's so they go with CM, CP and temps...


----------



## lizlovelust

I asked my doctor what day she thinks I Oed and she said CD97, and she looked at my chart and asked me about symptoms and what not. So I'm pretty sure it's CD97...


----------



## lizlovelust

So what day do you think I actually Oed? I was taking clomid, there's no way I Oed before Oct. 31st.

Oct. 31st 3pm central time I had my US and there was one follicle at 18mm and one at 17mm and doctor said It will probably drop the 18mm that night or the following day!


----------



## Stevi11

My dog ate half of my Clomid!!!! hahahaha Vet said the dog will be ok but now i have to get more. Darn it! Stupid dog! Made me laugh this morning at least :)


----------



## echo

Fezzie said:


> Yep! Still spotting. This is par for the course, I'll have 1-4 days of very light spotting, and then finally start. So my LP was a full 10 days this time.

Your temp is still up, and so I still have my fx'd for you. :thumbup:


----------



## lorojovanos

Stevi11 said:


> My dog ate half of my Clomid!!!! hahahaha Vet said the dog will be ok but now i have to get more. Darn it! Stupid dog! Made me laugh this morning at least :)

:haha:That actually made me laugh out loud! I'm glad the pup is ok though:)


----------



## pandaspot

MrsMM24 said:


> :hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> :test: *BABY_DREAM, ES89, GEM1210390, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *NEEDABUMPASAP* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!![/CENTER]
> 
> 
> *1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html
> 
> 
> :book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, MEANT2BAMOM, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, BABYMABEY, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD * :dust:
> 
> 
> *PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:
> 
> 
> *LUNA_19* Mark it as that day... You only use the day after if AF shows after 9:00pm. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *TURTLEMOMMA* Leave that blank. If you didn't temp, no temp would suffice, only adjust if you took it but earlier or later than when you normally temp.:dust:
> 
> 
> *DANTZ* Some ladies have a good amount of CM so you can have EWCM and not be OVg so it is best to keep OVg until you don't have much. That is why they don't recommend using CM alone as a determinate. I for one have only had EWCM once or twice that I can remember. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *KEL21* I suppose progesterone can effect people different, however my experience and much of the women I have spoken with including my doc, say that it makes you drowsy and or sleepy. My doc recommends using it at night for that reason. I have used the cream and now in pregnancy use the pills. It still puts me to sleep. In fact to help with terrible sleep patterns my doc recommends I use at night because it helps me stay sleep except when I have to use the bathroom.... GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *ECHO* You must have selected sleep deprived or drinking or something because Progesterone will not cause an open white circle. My chart is still attached, take a look, I have none and I use progesterone twice daily prior to finding out I was pregnant and now only once daily. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *IMAGINARY8x, VINESHA, and JEAN40* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:
> 
> 
> Please look at *page 44* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!

Can you add me to the 10th please


----------



## lizlovelust

It feels like my heart is racing and I'm also having stabbing pains in my breasts :(


----------



## lorojovanos

MrsMM24 said:


> :hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> :test: *BABY_DREAM, ES89, GEM1210390, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *NEEDABUMPASAP* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!![/CENTER]
> 
> 
> *1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html
> 
> 
> :book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, MEANT2BAMOM, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, BABYMABEY, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD * :dust:
> 
> 
> *PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:
> 
> 
> *LUNA_19* Mark it as that day... You only use the day after if AF shows after 9:00pm. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *TURTLEMOMMA* Leave that blank. If you didn't temp, no temp would suffice, only adjust if you took it but earlier or later than when you normally temp.:dust:
> 
> 
> *DANTZ* Some ladies have a good amount of CM so you can have EWCM and not be OVg so it is best to keep OVg until you don't have much. That is why they don't recommend using CM alone as a determinate. I for one have only had EWCM once or twice that I can remember. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *KEL21* I suppose progesterone can effect people different, however my experience and much of the women I have spoken with including my doc, say that it makes you drowsy and or sleepy. My doc recommends using it at night for that reason. I have used the cream and now in pregnancy use the pills. It still puts me to sleep. In fact to help with terrible sleep patterns my doc recommends I use at night because it helps me stay sleep except when I have to use the bathroom.... GL :dust:
> 
> 
> *ECHO* You must have selected sleep deprived or drinking or something because Progesterone will not cause an open white circle. My chart is still attached, take a look, I have none and I use progesterone twice daily prior to finding out I was pregnant and now only once daily. GL :dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *IMAGINARY8x, VINESHA, and JEAN40* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> 
> *Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:
> 
> 
> Please look at *page 44* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!

MRS- Can you please add me to the 12th?


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro when do you think I Oed?


----------



## lorojovanos

OOPS, the 16th! lol


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> Loro when do you think I Oed?

IF I had to GUESS, I'd say you're only 3 dpo. Again, thats just my opinion


----------



## lizlovelust

hmm... I could have Oed twice as I did have two follicles about to drop eggs! maybe?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Can some please help?? By my opk I Am 12 days past O and by my temps it says I am 8 dpo which to me makes perfect since. What do ya'll think? Am I 8 or 12dpo? Thanks!


----------



## Crystal5483

I got my appointment!!! 

I'm seeing the hematologist this Wednesday! Which us approx. 2 days before O... 

They haven't said NOT to TTC but said IUI is on hold until we get confirmation on diagnosis and treatment and then a treatment plan. 

Hopefully he'll expedite treatment if I mention we are TTC!


----------



## lizlovelust

So Im having really weird pains/pressure in my abdomen, and I also have diahrea :( Could this be a sign?


----------



## Beautifullei2

crystal I have my FXED for you hun!!!


----------



## meant2bamom

Hi ladies,

Just stopping by to let you know I got my BFP !!

Sending lots of luck to you all :)


----------



## Renner

meant2bamom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just stopping by to let you know I got my BFP !!
> 
> Sending lots of luck to you all :)

YAY!!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats!


----------



## kel21

congrats on the bfp!

Mrs. 2010 is there a reason your temp is higher on cd11? I think if you discarded that it might put o on cd13 or 14. Although cd14 would be pushing it at 3 days past your last pos opk.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

kel21 said:


> congrats on the bfp!
> 
> Mrs. 2010 is there a reason your temp is higher on cd11? I think if you discarded that it might put o on cd13 or 14. Although cd14 would be pushing it at 3 days past your last pos opk.

Cd 11 is when my daughter slept with us and general I don't sleep very good when she's in the bed. So I figure that is what happen and plus she burns me up. I had 2 more positive opk after that, they were just really really light so I discarded them. All this charting with a 17 month old is really hard especially when she wakes me up at least once.


----------



## kel21

I bet! I would discard that temp then, putting it in the notes as to why you discarded it. An opk is only pos if it is as dark or darker than the control line though.


----------



## Fezzie

MrsMM24 said:


> :hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:
> 
> :test: *BABY_DREAM, ES89, GEM1210390, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​
> CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *NEEDABUMPASAP* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!![/CENTER]
> 
> :book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, MEANT2BAMOM, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, BABYMABEY, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD * :dust:
> 
> *PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:
> 
> *LUNA_19* Mark it as that day... You only use the day after if AF shows after 9:00pm. GL :dust:
> 
> *TURTLEMOMMA* Leave that blank. If you didn't temp, no temp would suffice, only adjust if you took it but earlier or later than when you normally temp.:dust:
> 
> *DANTZ* Some ladies have a good amount of CM so you can have EWCM and not be OVg so it is best to keep OVg until you don't have much. That is why they don't recommend using CM alone as a determinate. I for one have only had EWCM once or twice that I can remember. GL :dust:
> 
> *KEL21* I suppose progesterone can effect people different, however my experience and much of the women I have spoken with including my doc, say that it makes you drowsy and or sleepy. My doc recommends using it at night for that reason. I have used the cream and now in pregnancy use the pills. It still puts me to sleep. In fact to help with terrible sleep patterns my doc recommends I use at night because it helps me stay sleep except when I have to use the bathroom.... GL :dust:
> 
> *ECHO* You must have selected sleep deprived or drinking or something because Progesterone will not cause an open white circle. My chart is still attached, take a look, I have none and I use progesterone twice daily prior to finding out I was pregnant and now only once daily. GL :dust:
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *IMAGINARY8x, VINESHA, and JEAN40* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
> 
> *Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:
> 
> Please look at *page 44* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!

 I was forgotton! Sniff, sniff. :)


----------



## mummyto3

ill b testinf on 14th x :D


----------



## lizlovelust

I have this huuuge urge to test but im trying not to!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oi I really want to test so bad but I shouldn't!!


----------



## echo

Don't do it Liz, it's too early! Wait!


----------



## luna_19

So glad you're back loro :hugs:

Echo you make me laugh, I'm 3 hours behind you here!


----------



## lizlovelust

Echo I know but I'm so anxious! ha


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> So glad you're back loro :hugs:
> 
> Echo you make me laugh, I'm 3 hours behind you here!

We are both 3 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm getting medium/mild cramping and pressure in my abdomen.... dfjDGzsfdhsrthsrhgg


----------



## Mrs. 2010

My boobs are gonna fall off!! They hurt soo bad. Grrr and it don't help my baby wants to lay on them.


----------



## runnergrl

Mrs. 2010 said:


> My boobs are gonna fall off!! They hurt soo bad. Grrr and it don't help my baby wants to lay on them.

youre pregnant:)


----------



## runnergrl

Mrs. 2010 said:


> My boobs are gonna fall off!! They hurt soo bad. Grrr and it don't help my baby wants to lay on them.

when are you testing?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

runnergrl said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> My boobs are gonna fall off!! They hurt soo bad. Grrr and it don't help my baby wants to lay on them.
> 
> when are you testing?Click to expand...

Sunday if AF don't show Friday.


----------



## runnergrl

wow, thats strong willpower! :thumbup:!


----------



## lizlovelust

:dohh: I'm going insane wanting to test!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Not really I just made my hubby a promise that I would wait until either AF is due or the day after. But yeah I wanna test now. A promise is a promise.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I will be testing on the 12th! Fingers crossed for tons of bfps this month.


----------



## babymabey

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Not really I just made my hubby a promise that I would wait until either AF is due or the day after. But yeah I wanna test now. A promise is a promise.

I know how you feel. I made the same promise to my husband, and I knew my anxiousness would not over power the guilt I would have felt if I went behind his back and tested early. I was able to convince him to let me test on 13 DPO, but the positive line was so light he couldn't see it. It is still pretty light today (15 DPO), but it is definitely getting darker. Now I have to wait out the anxiousness and the wanting to be excited until we go to the doctor and make sure everything is okay. After my miscarriage in July, it is hard for me to be excited without feeling completely terrified.

On a positive note, I have a pretty cute idea how to tell everyone. We are keeping it a secret (just the 2 of us and my OB/GYN, and you ladies of course) until 12 weeks, but I will be (hopefully, if everything is okay) 11 weeks at Christmas, so I know some really cute gifts to tell everyone then :)

Baby dust to all. And For all the BFP's I hope we all have sticky beans :)


----------



## runnergrl

babymabey said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> Not really I just made my hubby a promise that I would wait until either AF is due or the day after. But yeah I wanna test now. A promise is a promise.
> 
> I know how you feel. I made the same promise to my husband, and I knew my anxiousness would not over power the guilt I would have felt if I went behind his back and tested early. I was able to convince him to let me test on 13 DPO, but the positive line was so light he couldn't see it. It is still pretty light today (15 DPO), but it is definitely getting darker. Now I have to wait out the anxiousness and the wanting to be excited until we go to the doctor and make sure everything is okay. After my miscarriage in July, it is hard for me to be excited without feeling completely terrified.
> 
> On a positive note, I have a pretty cute idea how to tell everyone. We are keeping it a secret (just the 2 of us and my OB/GYN, and you ladies of course) until 12 weeks, but I will be (hopefully, if everything is okay) 11 weeks at Christmas, so I know some really cute gifts to tell everyone then :)
> 
> Baby dust to all. And For all the BFP's I hope we all have sticky beans :)Click to expand...

congrats! when did you get your BFP? I know 13dpo, but what date? when is your edd?


----------



## luna_19

lorojovanos said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> So glad you're back loro :hugs:
> 
> Echo you make me laugh, I'm 3 hours behind you here!
> 
> We are both 3 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Omg 2ww buddies! :happydance:


----------



## runnergrl

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Not really I just made my hubby a promise that I would wait until either AF is due or the day after. But yeah I wanna test now. A promise is a promise.

you are my TWW buddy:) if you can wait, I can:hug:


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> So glad you're back loro :hugs:
> 
> Echo you make me laugh, I'm 3 hours behind you here!
> 
> We are both 3 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg 2ww buddies! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thats right girl!:happydance:

I am a bit worried though for my temps tomorrow, like if they dont rise, my CH's go away:cry: And it has been known to happen to me...

It'll be good, it'll be good:thumbup:


----------



## luna_19

lorojovanos said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> So glad you're back loro :hugs:
> 
> Echo you make me laugh, I'm 3 hours behind you here!
> 
> We are both 3 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg 2ww buddies! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats right girl!:happydance:
> 
> I am a bit worried though for my temps tomorrow, like if they dont rise, my CH's go away:cry: And it has been known to happen to me...
> 
> It'll be good, it'll be good:thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm right there with you :) I often get a dip at 3 dpo that makes me doubt everything...both our temps are going to go way up tomorrow though :D


----------



## Mrs. 2010

:thumbup:


runnergrl said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> Not really I just made my hubby a promise that I would wait until either AF is due or the day after. But yeah I wanna test now. A promise is a promise.
> 
> you are my TWW buddy:) if you can wait, I can:hug:Click to expand...

:thumbup: we can do it! :happydance:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy ladies!! I am actually getting some symptoms finally (nausea, dizziness, back aches, cravings, etc. ANDDDDD someone even asked if I was pregnant today!! I am taking a test early on friday so I'll post pics!


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> So glad you're back loro :hugs:
> 
> Echo you make me laugh, I'm 3 hours behind you here!
> 
> We are both 3 dpo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg 2ww buddies! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats right girl!:happydance:
> 
> I am a bit worried though for my temps tomorrow, like if they dont rise, my CH's go away:cry: And it has been known to happen to me...
> 
> It'll be good, it'll be good:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right there with you :) I often get a dip at 3 dpo that makes me doubt everything...both our temps are going to go way up tomorrow though :DClick to expand...

Thats right hon:thumbup:

Have you this cycle, or any other cycle, had cramps right from O. I had o pains and then nothing 1 dpo but yesterday and today, all day, I've had weird cramps. Not period feeling cramps either, it kind of feels like an achy pressure... I'm not speculating either way, just stating a fact; something new to me


----------



## luna_19

Sometimes I'm super crampy right after o, I figured it was a sign things are happening down there :) not really crampy this month but my bbs are already sore at 3 dpo! Crazy


----------



## lizlovelust

Wow just found my OHs mother is five months pregnant! Shes only in her fourties.


----------



## turtlemomma

So I've managed not to take my bbt 3 days in a row- I drank a glass of wine too many on Friday night, so slept way------>through my alarm. Then Saturday I forgot to SET my alarm... and this morning I woke up an hour before my alarm went off with a terrible leg cramp that had me hopping around the house in pain trying to stretch it out. Boo! I know I havent O'd yet so hopefully it wont make a difference. But seriously, there is a reason temping has not worked for me in the past. :(


----------



## DaTucker

May I join you ladies?? I'm currently CD10, supposed to hit my fertile days on Friday! I'm going to attempt to hold off testing until November 27. With the help of DH, of course. Last cycle he wouldn't let me buy any Hpt's, good call on his side lol!


----------



## meant2bamom

babymabey said:


> Mrs. 2010 said:
> 
> 
> Not really I just made my hubby a promise that I would wait until either AF is due or the day after. But yeah I wanna test now. A promise is a promise.
> 
> I know how you feel. I made the same promise to my husband, and I knew my anxiousness would not over power the guilt I would have felt if I went behind his back and tested early. I was able to convince him to let me test on 13 DPO, but the positive line was so light he couldn't see it. It is still pretty light today (15 DPO), but it is definitely getting darker. Now I have to wait out the anxiousness and the wanting to be excited until we go to the doctor and make sure everything is okay. After my miscarriage in July, it is hard for me to be excited without feeling completely terrified.
> 
> On a positive note, I have a pretty cute idea how to tell everyone. We are keeping it a secret (just the 2 of us and my OB/GYN, and you ladies of course) until 12 weeks, but I will be (hopefully, if everything is okay) 11 weeks at Christmas, so I know some really cute gifts to tell everyone then :)
> 
> Baby dust to all. And For all the BFP's I hope we all have sticky beans :)Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP! 

I will be 11 weeks at Christmas as well, provided everything goes well (fingers and toes crossed!) I have told my mom and my sisters but everyone else is in the dark until later on. What are your cute gift ideas?


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls!!!! I had a massive temp jump this morning, I couldn't believe it! FF moved my o date up a day so today I'm 3dpo instead of 4. I hope that doesnt affect my chances too much now cause I didnt BD on o day or two days before. Only 4, 3, and 1 day before ovulation!


----------



## lizlovelust

Morning ladies!

OMG did I have so many dreams about pos HPTs last night or what!?!? Every dream came out pos HPT super dark test lines haha. 

Anyways this morning temp is still up, super stuffy nose, and sore breasts, that's about it right now.


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I feel like I am joining this thread so late! My cycle has been all types of wonky this time around (I'm on CD 48 and just think I O'd yesterday.......before having little one 13 months ago my cycles were 33-35 days long and regular.

Planning on testing around 11/19, fx for all of us!


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls!!!! I had a massive temp jump this morning, I couldn't believe it! FF moved my o date up a day so today I'm 3dpo instead of 4. I hope that doesnt affect my chances too much now cause I didnt BD on o day or two days before. Only 4, 3, and 1 day before ovulation!

Yay!! So excited for you :)


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls!!!! I had a massive temp jump this morning, I couldn't believe it! FF moved my o date up a day so today I'm 3dpo instead of 4. I hope that doesnt affect my chances too much now cause I didnt BD on o day or two days before. Only 4, 3, and 1 day before ovulation!

Your chart is looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> OMG did I have so many dreams about pos HPTs last night or what!?!? Every dream came out pos HPT super dark test lines haha.
> 
> Anyways this morning temp is still up, super stuffy nose, and sore breasts, that's about it right now.

Hope this is your month Liz!


----------



## Crystal5483

I hate the TWW to O lol

Can't wait for my appt tomorrow with hematology. I should O around Friday :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Ahh I'm going crazy wanting to test, but I made it through yesterday without testing so that's good! Lol Now to make it through today and the next day and the next day....lol

My breasts are killing me! ah! Especially near my armpits...


----------



## Fezzie

Well, my temp looks good but I am still spotting, and I checked my cervix and it was wide open, and I'm pretty sure if I were pregnant that would NOT be the case. I just wish AF would hurry up and show in full force so at least I can try again next month.


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh man do I feel nauseous! :(

Also, holy cow am I gassy, I've never been this gassy after O before.


----------



## lizlovelust

LADIES,

ugh so much on my mind today...

My OHs mother just told us she's 5 months pregnant! Not fair! She said it's a girl and she's naming her Prudence. She's already a grama to a 9 month old, (Oh's sister had a baby.) Her grandson is going to have an aunt younger than him! so WEird!


----------



## Stevi11

I have an uncle that is 3 months younger than me. It's not that weird anymore. So many women are having babies later in life these days. It happens more time than you think.


----------



## lizlovelust

It's still a little strange! I didn't say it was a bad thing though, we just didn't expect it!


----------



## Crystal5483

I have two 1/2 uncles that are 8-10 years younger than me (I don't see them- grandfather remarried)


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: *BABYSAA, GUMPYTTC5, KAT S, PJSTENSGAARD, RUNNERGRL *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *MEANT2BAMOM* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!![/CENTER]


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


:book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, MEANT2BAMOM, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, BABYMABEY, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, ES89, GEM1210390, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84 * :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*PANDASPOT* You were already on the 10th Hun! GL :dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I am in agreeance with LORO, I think you may be 4DPO. It is WAAAY tooo early to test! The clomid does seem like to you it working but you have to count days after the follies were seen to count that as OV. GL :dust:


*MRS.2010* I'd say by the BBT, that you OVd on the 28th... My chart is still in my siggy, I didn't have OV on my lowest temp, your chart looks like mine! GL :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* YAY for your appt tomorrow! I look forward to some good information! :dust:


*FEZZIE* I didn't mean to leave you off, were did I do that? I saw that you were spotting but not AF and not a BFP, nor anything else that I could comment on. I try to respond to things I am sure of, I rarely respond to everyone Hun! GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *ladies* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 44* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## luna_19

Nice temp spike loro :thumbup:

Mine didn't go up much but it also didn't go down so I'm happy with that. No doubting I'm in my tww with bbs this sore anyway :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks MrsMM, the Doctor who I met with after the US said that it's very probable that I would have Oed that day/evening, my temp did spike the next day but did go back down again after that and then back up again...


----------



## Beautifullei2

Liz- Good luck this month with your first round of clomid! :) Just try not to SS to much cause you will end up stressing yourself out. I did that the first few months I was on it cause it gave me serious pregnancy signs that turned out to just be the medicine! Im rooting for you!! 

Congrats to your OH for having a new sister joing the family! Thats great news!


----------



## Gem1210390

Can I join you. I am due af Saturday/Sunday. I am currently 10dpo tested this am and got bfn. Thought I seen something but line eye when I checked so will keep trying


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE- I hope your spotting stops for you hon, I cant comment on the CP cause I dont deal with that... 
LUNA- I hate that I'm a day behind you now:( I was blown away by my temp this morning. My chart so far, was almost identical to May's, but I havent had that big of a jump! It caught me so off guard but I loved it:)Obv doesnt mean much now but I liked my BD chances much better when it was CD 18 and not CD19 now; although it's not too bad. 
CRYSTAL- Good luck tomorrow. I will be thinking of you all day:)


----------



## Fezzie

Thanks Loro, I am so tempted to test, but I've started cramping, and my lower back hurts, so I may wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## lizlovelust

Im having lots of mild cramps/pressure in my abdomen


----------



## lizlovelust

I couldnt resist so I got a dollar store test and also did an opk, pos opk today.. Anyone see anything on the hpt?

https://i46.tinypic.com/2n6uezt.jpg


----------



## kel21

Not sure if I see anything Liz, maybe, but not sure it's in the right spot. Or it's just the angle. Interesting that your opk is so pos!

Well I fell off the wagon today. I tested :( lol I'm not dissapointed in the bfn, more dissapointed in myself for testing! Oh well


----------



## Fezzie

Just tested.... BFN :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I know right kel? I clearly already Oed but my OPK is soooo dark!


----------



## lizlovelust

I edited it a little to see if there's a line

https://i50.tinypic.com/14vl36g.jpg


----------



## Stevi11

Liz- I'm not sure why but i can sometimes see your pictures than other times it is just a box with an X. I hope there is a line though. Good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

stevi, weird! I can see it just fine.... hm.


----------



## Fezzie

I think I see it, Liz!!


----------



## lizlovelust

6DPO isn't too early for that faint of a line is it? Why else would my OPK be so positive?


----------



## babysaa

I'm out ladies AF got me 2 days early :nope: onto the next month :)

Good luck to those who are still waiting to test...FX and lots of dust :dust:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: fezzie and babysaa

loro your timing was still great! when are you planning on testing? I'm getting my "cd21" blood done on Saturday so I think I'll see what my progesterone level is first before I decide if I'm going to test early.


----------



## lizlovelust

When I push on my abdomen it's a little tender, is that normal?


----------



## lorojovanos

KEL- Thats funny hon. I knew you couldn't wait! :) 
FEZZIE- I'm sorry about your negative girl
LUNA- I'm not sure when I'll test. I only have 3 tests, one $store, and 2 frer's and I won't buy more! One this saturday cause I'm supposed to go out for a bachelorette and then we will see how far I get the following week! lol
LIZ- Be careful of those tests, I've had many lines appear on those. I VERY much hope this isn't your case but keep in mind, especially with your now confirmed PCOS, why your opk's may be so positive looking, even at 6dpo


----------



## Beautifullei2

Liz- 6dpo is pretty early since Implantation happens between cd 6-12. Hopefully the pains are implantation.


----------



## lizlovelust

So ladies, why would it hurt mildly to pres on my abdomen...?


----------



## lizlovelust

super stretchy CM just now when I went to the bathroom, what the heck? I know I already Oed!


----------



## runnergrl

lizlovelust said:


> super stretchy CM just now when I went to the bathroom, what the heck? I know I already Oed!

thats a really good sign!


----------



## lizlovelust

It is? Like pregnancy sign?


----------



## runnergrl

yes! excessive cm is a great sign :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh I really hope this clomid paid off!


----------



## IcePrincess

My temp is still up and my cervix is rock hard. Hope this is a good thing. Testing sunday.


----------



## Cristeena

Never got my surge this month testing twice a day :/ Today is CD 15, and I am around a 28 day cycle.... fingers crossed I get it or maybe I already did, who knows, so confusing :(


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Well, round 2 of no sleep. Ava woke me up every 2 hours last night. I just don't know what is going on with her. She usually sleeps threw the night. Could she be having bad dreams or what? Any suggestions on how to get her to sleep threw the night? 

I discarded my temp from this morning hopefully I can get some sleep tonight to get an accurate temp. On a good note my boobs hurt and have a lot of creamy CM. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lizlovelust

temp went up even a little more today! Excited!


----------



## cflower04

Jumping on board... AF due on the 19th! Hoping to wait until 12dpo to test...


----------



## janeywaney

Myself and my partner have finally made the very scary decision to try for a baby! Can't believe i'm saying it out loud (well typing it outloud) we have not told a soul as yet, so am going a bit crazy with no one to speak to! This is our first month actively trying.

I am around 7dpo according to my chart,

I have been having what feel like symptoms:

full feeling stomach

GOING no. 2 (sorry) about 4 times a day over last two days, i am usually a two times a week girl, this i am finding very strange!

strong sense of smell

I know cravings are not supposed to even exist yet but have been obsessing over cheese the last few days, every meal has been cheesey! Very odd for me

Very tired

Cold like symptoms

Elevated temperature, especially last night, i was like a radiator

peeing aaaall of the time

Some mood swings

Lots of niggles, pulls and aches in abdomen, and most of the time a full feeling,

Also skin has been a lot oilier and had some spots where i usually would not.

What do you think!???? Anyone else had anything this early to?

Arrrrrgh!


----------



## IcePrincess

First off welcome and yay for trying! Did you test yet? When is af due?
Welcome to the TWw.


----------



## Fezzie

Well, I tested again this morning, hoping FMU would make a difference. No, still BFN. So I'm just waiting for AF, who decided to tease me this month. Hubby dropped off his sperm for a SA so maybe something will come of that. I think the next step, if that is normal, is to ask for a referral to a fertility clinic. Can't believe i'm saying this at 32-well, soon to be 33. I guess we should feel fortunate that we got pregnant the first time. 

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test. In my opinion, the best signs of pregnancy are NO signs of AF ....because PMS is related to decreases in progesterone and estrogen which causes AF, but if you're pregnant you won't have any drop, and will gradually increase. The signs of pregnancy come later when HCG is significantly higher (and this is linked with morning sickness). 

Just my two cents this morning. Happy hump day!


----------



## Crystal5483

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Well, round 2 of no sleep. Ava woke me up every 2 hours last night. I just don't know what is going on with her. She usually sleeps threw the night. Could she be having bad dreams or what? Any suggestions on how to get her to sleep threw the night?
> 
> I discarded my temp from this morning hopefully I can get some sleep tonight to get an accurate temp. On a good note my boobs hurt and have a lot of creamy CM. So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

My daughter never had issues with sleeping really. Just the initial putting her down. So we sleep trained her by ignoring her calls.


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh Fezzie, I'm really sorry hon
Crystal- Good luck today


----------



## echo

:hugs: Fezzie. 

Loro & Liz, nice temps!

Cristeena, I would highly suggest charting, then its easy to know when you have o'd!


----------



## B Michaelson

Ok I'm back and will test Nov 30.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mrs2010 - My daughter would go through times like that & I was told it was because she was restless. The doctor recommened keeping her busy through the day & at night give her a warm cup of milk. It actually worked. I think my DD was overly tired that when it came time for bed she couldn't sleep well. Also I would bathe her in laveder & rub lavender lotion on her to help relax her.


----------



## lizlovelust

Gosh I'm so gassy still, like crazy gassy!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: fezzie, I'm pretty sure we're headed in that direction too. I hope the SA results are good :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Echo you have night temps too! GL!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Beautifullei2 said:


> Mrs2010 - My daughter would go through times like that & I was told it was because she was restless. The doctor recommened keeping her busy through the day & at night give her a warm cup of milk. It actually worked. I think my DD was overly tired that when it came time for bed she couldn't sleep well. Also I would bathe her in laveder & rub lavender lotion on her to help relax her.

I will try that something's gotta work. Thanks!


----------



## Stevi11

hey ladies. I had a + OKP at CD8-morning. I wasnt even done taking my clomid. I took another lastnight and it was - and the same thing morning. Could i be O'ing so early? or a false +?


----------



## lizlovelust

So I looked at my HPT from the other day and it's negative now that it's dry, seems like the faint line that was there disapeared when dried.....can this happen with super early BFPs?


----------



## Beautifullei2

no problem *Mrs2010* if I think of anything else I will let you know :) DD is 5 now so its been a while lol


----------



## echo

Where are all the :bfp:? Slow on the get-go this month??


----------



## Crystal5483

Stevi11 said:


> hey ladies. I had a + OKP at CD8-morning. I wasnt even done taking my clomid. I took another lastnight and it was - and the same thing morning. Could i be O'ing so early? or a false +?

You CAN get false positives with FMU. You can also get false positives if you take the OPK too close to when you stop Clomid. My doctor suggests not using them until CD10 and that's when I took it CD3-7.


----------



## Crystal5483

echo said:


> Where are all the :bfp:? Slow on the get-go this month??

I haven't even Oed yet!! lol


----------



## lorojovanos

STEVI- You should wait about 3 days after your last pill to start using your opk's. 

ECHO- I'll be having a BFP in about a week and a half:)


----------



## echo

Haha! I know, I'm so impatient this month!


----------



## Stevi11

Crystal5483 said:


> Stevi11 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies. I had a + OKP at CD8-morning. I wasnt even done taking my clomid. I took another lastnight and it was - and the same thing morning. Could i be O'ing so early? or a false +?
> 
> You CAN get false positives with FMU. You can also get false positives if you take the OPK too close to when you stop Clomid. My doctor suggests not using them until CD10 and that's when I took it CD3-7.Click to expand...


Well that makes me feel better. I was worried. Someone told me to start using OKP at CD8. Maybe that was just for them. But i did it. I'm so glad that it is most likely a false +. I'll then start testing again on CD12. Thanks Crystal.


----------



## under25ttc

Liz, my dear I think you are letting your symptom spotting get the best of you during this 2ww. Believe me, we can all say we've done it. Over thought things, had phantom symptoms, and even the minor things we have daily can get blown into something bigger during your 2ww. Your doing a wonderful job on your first cycle of Clomid. Your making wonderful strides and that's something to celebrate! But I'm sure many other women on here can agree with me in saying, Let your body do its thing. As hard as it might be try to relax!! Take A couple says off from testing and symptom spotting and enjoy the beautiful changes in your body as it tries to great God's greatest gift. Baby dust.


----------



## janeywaney

IcePrincess said:


> First off welcome and yay for trying! Did you test yet? When is af due?
> Welcome to the TWw.

Thanks for the welcome, no I have not tested yet, af due in 8 days! Still can't believe we're doing this, but the time just feels right. What do you think of my symptoms?


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: *AZBABYDUST, FEZZIE, and RIVER54 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, MEANT2BAMOM, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, BABYMABEY, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, ES89, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84, GUMPYTTC5, KAT S, PJSTENSGAARD, RUNNERGRL * :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* I don't see anything on the HPT. I don't want to down you and I think UNDER25TTC was very good in capturing the idea... but no matter what sensitivity (your doc will likely agree), I think that 6DPO is too early for an HPT.... I think too that you would benefit from letting your mind and body rest from testing so much and SS so much. Anxiety which you have mentioned causes changes in the body that are not positive for pregnancy and you could be postponing your dream with allowing it to take over. Rest up Hun, this journey has officially begun with your diagnosis and your baby is just around the corner! GL:dust:


*FEEZIE* I hope that it is just too early and your test will be pink soon!:dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* GL today at your appt :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *BABYSAA* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
The December Thread will be up next week!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 44* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## River54

My temp dropped this morning, so I am just waiting for AF to show, so I didn't actually test today. Tested past couple days, and BFN.
Bad headaches and backache, but no cramps yet.
Will update when know for sure.
I am still oddly in a good mood :)


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i46.tinypic.com/15f0fo9.jpg

Another pos OPK?


----------



## lorojovanos

RIVER- I really hope Af doesnt show up for you...

LIZ- PLEASE listen to me hon; I mean absolutely no disrespect but please listen. Stop taking opk's. I have explained numerous times you shouldnt even be using them with PCOS. I know with "normal" women, a positive opk during the TWW could indicate a pregnancy, but it isnt the same for us who suffer. 
I know I'm probably not going to be the popular one here for speaking up but I DONT want you to get your hopes up.


----------



## Stevi11

I completely agree with these ladies Liz. I have every symptom you have been having every cycle with clomid. Please dont get to worked up bc it is going to be hell for you if you dont get that BFP this round. It is only your first round. Just be careful and listen to the ladies that you ask advise from.


----------



## under25ttc

Loro, I can prob speak for several other women... You speaking up is appreciated. I can honestly say no one will be upset. I think we are all getting annoyed BC we know we have all gone through this same thing. I think I'm done with this thread for awhile BC I feel like this is taking over this while thread and I can't enjoy other Womens bfp or concerns. Maybe I'm the bad person for saying it but I think its getting on everyone nerves also!


----------



## lorojovanos

Okay, I'm feeling pretty guilty here. I hope I havent made you upset LIZ but after TTC for almost 3 years, I feel frustrated sometimes. This forum, is a place where we all want the same thing in the end, we all want friends, and confirmation, we all want advice, and opinions and somewhere safe to vent. I do not want anyone to feel differently after a comment I have made. 
When I first joined here and started Clomid, I got a lot of advice on what to expect etc but I thought I'd be totally different than everyone; kind of invincable. After 2 failed rounds of Clomid, I finally realized that when these women were telling me certain things, it was only out of experience. 
What I can offer you is my experience of 5 rounds. Temps generally are a bit higher while taking Clomid, it can cause migraines/headaches for days on end, cramps, pressure, gas, hot flashes. Basically everything you would feel prior to get your period, is what you can feel. I, personally, have had every sign and symptom. 
As far as opk's, I have taken 1000's of them. Since you are Dr diagnosed with PCOS, I do advise you to stop taking them and go on your CP, CM and temps on where you are on your cycle. I have gotten numerous +'s and have never, ever ovulated, even close to when they have been. I know we can test with an opk during the TWW, and if it turns + it can indicate a pregnancy, but unfortunately for us, that is just more false hope. 
Thats why I said the other day, to completely take out all of your +opk's in your chart and not to manually give yourself CH's. I completely know what it's like to want a "pretty" chart, but it does you no favours. I have been guilty before. You have to trust your temps hon. 
I hope so much that this is your cycle but do not be discouraged if it isn't. A lot of women don't even ovulate on their first cycle, so if you have, you're so much farther ahead of the game. 
I hope I havent offended you but I'd been feeling super shitty after my last post and wanted to clarify so you don't feel ambushed...


----------



## lorojovanos

under25ttc said:


> Loro, I can prob speak for several other women... You speaking up is appreciated. I can honestly say no one will be upset. I think we are all getting annoyed BC we know we have all gone through this same thing. I think I'm done with this thread for awhile BC I feel like this is taking over this while thread and I can't enjoy other Womens bfp or concerns. Maybe I'm the bad person for saying it but I think its getting on everyone nerves also!

Dont take a break love; please. We all need everyone's support here girl:thumbup:


----------



## echo

This is my opinion, after reading today's posts....
Remember, when posting, that we are all here for the same reason. We need support, we need direction. For some it is the only outlet for this type of thinking, worrying, talking. No matter what your opinion is, please keep in mind that a person is behind each and every one of our posts. A person with feelings, emotions, often heightened by hormones. No matter what the case, if you have a personal opinion about a poster and their possible over-posting, please deal with it in a personal message and do not assume that you are speaking on behalf of everyone. It is more considerate. This thread should be a place for positive thoughts and support, and no one should be made to feel unwelcome. 
That said, Liz, there is nothing wrong with your optimism every cycle. I know, from a long time on threads with you, that you are not simply going to give up ss, and being who you are. My advice is to start your own journal in ttc #1, and make a link to it in your signature so that you can get all the support and help you need and can write what you want and ss all you want. That way you can release some of the tension. But please keep in mind, MrsMM is right. SS is stressful, and can affect cycles. And Loro is right, opk's are not for people with pcos, because of the natural higher levels of LH normally found in them. It may not have seemed that way, but everyone really has your best interests at heart, and I hope you don't disappear from this thread. This is a place where we all need to support encourage others as much as they do for us.


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHo- Whats with the open circle on your temp today hon?


----------



## echo

I woke up a little late. 6:55 instead of 6. Using the temp corrector, it would still have been around 98, so kept it. I rarely have such high temps. I'm loving it. I do expect, from experience, that it won't be so high tomorrow. I tend to zig zag. Still hoping this is my month...:happydance:


----------



## luna_19

echo I hope it's your month too! it's always so exciting to see a nice high temp :)


----------



## echo

:bfp: :rain: :bfp: :rain: :bfp:

bfp: rain dance)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Mintaroo

Can I get in on this? I think I've decided to test Nov 15...


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- Are you announcing a BFP? I'm confused


----------



## echo

No. I'm trying to give this thread some BFP luck....seems slow this month.


----------



## Dantz

I tried to take a break from BnB.. and failed. It seems that this baby fever just isn't going to go away. I'm finally in the TWW, 10 days until I'll start testing!


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh geez, you gave me a heart attack nearly! lol


----------



## echo

Sorry, didn't mean to nearly give you a heart attack! This thread and the other thread I'm on are slow to accumulate bfp's so far this month. The slowest I've ever seen. Its strange. But maybe its perfect, because this time its us that gets the bfp's! :)


----------



## luna_19

echo for a second I thought you got your bfp too! but then I checked your chart and saw you're only 8 dpo so I knew you were just wishing bfps for us all ;)


----------



## echo

Yup. No bfp for me. YET.


----------



## Fezzie

ECHO!! You made my heart race, I was so excited for you!  

Still waiting on AF....where the heck is she? I'm pretty sure I passed a little piece of tissue (I know, TMI) but there is that faint chance it was just CM in the toilet instead. Anyways, we have a Dr appointment Dec 12th to find out the results of my 21d progesterone and DH SA. He said he wanted a re-do, which made me laugh. I guess he's not feeling that confident, lol. 

Can you guys remind me who I said I was going to add as bump buddies...I know several of you have been trying for a year like me, and a few others have been trying longer, and it sounds weird but I wanted to keep track so that when you got your BFP it would give me hope, too! Also, because I think you all deserve them by now :)


----------



## luna_19

we can be buddies fezzie :) we've been at it for almost 11 months now...


----------



## lorojovanos

See ECHO, you almost kill all of us!
FEZZIE- Maybe AF isnt here for a reason:) I love that DH wants a redo...anything to touch themselves! lol
I've been TTC for 2.5 years BTW


----------



## lorojovanos

LUNA- How's my buddy doing today?


----------



## Fezzie

The funniest part was that, after the fact, he was complaining about how narrow the plastic pee cup was, and I was trying to give him pointers, and he just looked at me and said "I think I know how to masturbate!" which made us both break into hysterics. 

2.5 years makes me sad :( So I am sending YOU tonnes and tonnes of baby dust. Also, your chart is looking good!

AF isn't here because she's being a bee-otch! There's no way I don't have enough HCG to detect!


----------



## echo

I'm sorry!!


----------



## Crystal5483

ECHO! You gave me a heart attack too!! Then I had to pause... and read two pages previous before I could get to the post by you lol Oh man.... haha!

Soooo I went to the hematologist appointment today and that was a GIANT waste of time. First off, I get there and they take my vitals and draw my blood. Then I go back out to the waiting room and a nurse comes out and asks if I have any records. My PCP referral contact was suppose to fax them all over! So I tried to call her and no one answered, so luckily I called the FS nurse and she is amazing, printed them up and sent them right on out. So they got them. 
When I met with the doctor though, he had NO IDEA why I was even there. He said that the level was positive for the anticardiolipin iGg but that it wasn't nearly close to levels that they consider a problem. He also said that it's transient - meaning that it isn't always seen... it may be there one time, but not the next. He also said that he wasn't familiar with obstetrics (ugh). But he said that typically this is an issue ONLY if you've had three recurrent losses at 10 weeks or later... so NONE of my three count. 

So where am I at now? Still have NO idea what is causing the miscarriages, he wants me to continue TTC, and we'll re-test the blood in three months just to confirm it's not there still or at least hasn't increased. He said that he's not saying my losses aren't important, but he isn't even sure why I was seeing him today. He even called my doctor to ask him WHY I was there... ugh. So I am just about to email the FS nurse to ask about proceeding with the IUI as planned next month if I do not get pregnant this month.


----------



## Fezzie

Crystal5483 said:


> ECHO! You gave me a heart attack too!! Then I had to pause... and read two pages previous before I could get to the post by you lol Oh man.... haha!
> 
> Soooo I went to the hematologist appointment today and that was a GIANT waste of time. First off, I get there and they take my vitals and draw my blood. Then I go back out to the waiting room and a nurse comes out and asks if I have any records. My PCP referral contact was suppose to fax them all over! So I tried to call her and no one answered, so luckily I called the FS nurse and she is amazing, printed them up and sent them right on out. So they got them.
> When I met with the doctor though, he had NO IDEA why I was even there. He said that the level was positive for the anticardiolipin iGg but that it wasn't nearly close to levels that they consider a problem. He also said that it's transient - meaning that it isn't always seen... it may be there one time, but not the next. He also said that he wasn't familiar with obstetrics (ugh). But he said that typically this is an issue ONLY if you've had three recurrent losses at 10 weeks or later... so NONE of my three count.
> 
> So where am I at now? Still have NO idea what is causing the miscarriages, he wants me to continue TTC, and we'll re-test the blood in three months just to confirm it's not there still or at least hasn't increased. He said that he's not saying my losses aren't important, but he isn't even sure why I was seeing him today. He even called my doctor to ask him WHY I was there... ugh. So I am just about to email the FS nurse to ask about proceeding with the IUI as planned next month if I do not get pregnant this month.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Crystal, have you tried baby aspirin?

Loro doing well, I felt like crap yesterday but am much better today. My bbs are unbelievably swollen and sore, doesn't usually happen until 6-9 dpo but started at 3 dpo this cycle! I like to imagine it's because I let go some sort of super egg :haha:
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Fezzie

Luna-maybe you released TWO eggs, or one split into two... maybe you're going to have TWINS! :)


----------



## luna_19

Fezzie said:


> Luna-maybe you released TWO eggs, or one split into two... maybe you're going to have TWINS! :)

THere was a time when the idea would have terrified me but at this point I'll take anything I can get :haha:


----------



## Crystal5483

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: Crystal, have you tried baby aspirin?
> 
> Loro doing well, I felt like crap yesterday but am much better today. My bbs are unbelievably swollen and sore, doesn't usually happen until 6-9 dpo but started at 3 dpo this cycle! I like to imagine it's because I let go some sort of super egg :haha:
> How are you feeling today?

I'm allergic to aspirin... or at least I THINK I am. It's hard to say. I used to take Motrin with no problem... but then I took Aleeve one day and I threw up, my throat closed, and I was taken to the ER. So from there on out they said that I was allergic to all "NSAIDs" -- Non-Steroidal Anti Inflammatory Drugs. I'm almost tempted to go out and grab baby aspirin and give it a go lol 

But in reality I know that is NOT a good idea. I could go through aspirin desensitization - but then I'm on baby aspirin for LIFE... so that is a hard choice.


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh FEZZIE, I like how youre thinking bout LUNA!
CRYSTAL- I hope you dont have to do iui but if you do, I hope you can proceed with it next month love. 
LUNA- Im feeling good. Nothing really to report here, today was pretty uneventful. Yesterday and the day before, I had serious pressure. That is still there but it has subsided a fair amount. Been crampy since ovulation but thats it. Nothing going on with the bb's, at all. I'll have to go back and look at previous charts to see when that started with me in previous cycles. I actually had a two hour nap yesterday after dinner!


----------



## River54

AF came this evening right before the end of the work day. :(

On to December!


----------



## Crystal5483

DH doesn't like the idea of IUI (jokingly) because he said he wants to be the one to "inject" his spermies into me... oh MEN!


----------



## echo

Sorry River! FX'd for your Christmas baby!


----------



## echo

Wish I had some advice, Crystal!


----------



## Cristeena

Cristeena said:


> Never got my surge this month testing twice a day :/ Today is CD 15, and I am around a 28 day cycle.... fingers crossed I get it or maybe I already did, who knows, so confusing :(

Got the surge today! Hope all you ladies are doing wonderfully!!! Super baby dust to all <3


----------



## Cristeena

ECHO you also made me think you had a BFP!! AH! THanks for the rain dance :)

CRYSTAL my fingers, toes, and all other appendages are crossed for you!!!

Best of luck to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Crystal5483

ECHO he will still do IUI - he just like to think he's funny! 

Cristeena I'm hoping to surge Friday so we'll be close!!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Got my positive OPK today! Havent BD since Sunday morning (and dh and I arent discussing O due to his anxiety...) Hopefully I can get him going tonight without him realizing why I'm so gung ho- FX!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Good Luck Turtle!!!


----------



## babymabey

I think I am having another miscarriage:cry: A few hours ago I started bleeding. It was really light and pinkish brown in color. It started to get lighter, now it is getting a little heavier. I am having a little cramping, not a lot, and there is no clotting in the blood. It is so hard to stay positive, all I want to do is lay in bed and cry.:cry:


----------



## turtlemomma

babymabey said:


> I think I am having another miscarriage:cry: A few hours ago I started bleeding. It was really light and pinkish brown in color. It started to get lighter, now it is getting a little heavier. I am having a little cramping, not a lot, and there is no clotting in the blood. It is so hard to stay positive, all I want to do is lay in bed and cry.:cry:

I am so sorry! FX that its normal spotting and it will go away...:hugs:

Thanks Crystal! I'll need a little luck tonight. :dohh: PS- I think we are within a day or less in our cycles this month!


----------



## Crystal5483

turtlemomma said:


> Thanks Crystal! I'll need a little luck tonight. :dohh: PS- I think we are within a day or less in our cycles this month!

Yea! I am hoping for a positive OPK Friday!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: babymaybe I hope everything is ok


----------



## hopeforbfp

Wow I feel like its only been a day or two since I've posted but boy was there a lot to catch up on. This thread has been busy lately. Where to start. I too was a little thrown from the BFP rain dance. I read it three times before I processed what you wrote in parenthesis lol. 

Fezzie I don't think you asked to be buddies with me but I'm in the over a year group. We have been trying for 18 months though I have had 2 BFPs so I don't know if that counts for what you are looking for. Your temps are still great. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Crystal I'm so sorry about your appointment. I was going to mention baby aspirin too but I see there is a problem with that. How can you desensitize and why would you need to be on it forever?

Liz, first off I can't believe your OH is going to have a little sister. It is a little strange to me that she waited 5 whole months to tell her own son that she was pregnant. Are they not very close? I know I am a little late to comment on the drama portion but I'd like to throw my 2 cents in on that as well. For starters, Liz I'm really sad to see you haven't come back to post since everything was said. I personally enjoy having you here and under25 does not speak for everyone because you don't annoy me at all. I agree with echo that that post was not appropriate for the whole group. It is not ok with me if someone feels attacked or not comfortable confiding and sharing the feelings and emotions they are experiencing on a site that is made for doing exactly that. We all do things that are not rational such as using pregnancy tests religiously from 5dpo (sometimes sooner for some). We all know very well that you most likely wont get a positive that early but we all do it anyway. The thing I love most about this site is that I can partake in all those crazy things and not get judged for it by all you ladies. Now I can't speak for PCOS because I know nothing about it but Loro did a nice job of explaining her experience and why you can't trust those results. It's great that we can share personal experiences and advice here. It can benefit everyone, not just the person you are talking to. The only thing I ask is that we don't judge one another when we may not take your advice. We are all crazy women with baby fever and sometimes taking those tests is the only thing we feel control over. I for one get my hopes up every month and yes when I see those BFNs I do get depressed about it but hey it's all part of the TTC journey right. There is no right or wrong way to go about your personal journey. 

It's hard to post after catching up on over 10 pages. I'm sure there are things I wanted to comment to but have just forgotten about. Welcome all new comers and big hugs to everyone the witch got. Lots of baby dust to all of us. 

AFM-I'm going to throw in a quick SS. I had some strange very sharp quite painful pain down in the possible ovary area or maybe even a little bit higher. It was strange and hard to explain but they were quick pains. My BBs are also slightly sore but they never really started hurting till after my BFPs before so who knows. I'm not taking the progesterone though this month so it can't play tricks on me ;)


----------



## Crystal5483

Aspirin Desensitization is done in many ways but I think the way I'd be treated is super small dose like 20-40mg in the morning one day and then every hour or so they would give me a little but higher dose. In this time frame I could feel nauseous, have trouble breathing, etc. but by the end if the day I will be up to 650mg. 

You have to take it daily afterwards so that you do not become allergic again. It's something like 24-48 hours without it and you're allergic again.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm testing tomorrow, Ladies!! Please send baby dust my wayy!!


----------



## echo

ColorMeFamous said:


> I'm testing tomorrow, Ladies!! Please send baby dust my wayy!!

:dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

:dust: !!!


----------



## echo

I need a humidifier. The dryness in my house from the coal stove makes my nose and mouth dry, and makes me mouth breathe. The dry mouth wakes me up at night with thirst. Temp is probably affected by this.


----------



## babymabey

I am still bleeding. I took another CB digital test this morning and "Not Pregnant" came up pretty quickly. I get my HCG results back today or tomorrow and I am pretty sure what the doctor is going to say, that it was another miscarriage :cry:

I am not even sure what I am feeling right now, I just feel kind of empty. This is my second miscarriage in a little over 3 months. :cry:

To all you ladies who got BFP's: Congrats and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and baby :) :thumbup:

To all of you who did not get BFP, I will be trying again with you next month I guess :cry:


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry babymaybe :( I know how you feel love. Three in the last ten months and it was every month we actually tried that we got pregnant. It's very frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## echo

babymabey said:


> I am still bleeding. I took another CB digital test this morning and "Not Pregnant" came up pretty quickly. I get my HCG results back today or tomorrow and I am pretty sure what the doctor is going to say, that it was another miscarriage :cry:
> 
> I am not even sure what I am feeling right now, I just feel kind of empty. This is my second miscarriage in a little over 3 months. :cry:
> 
> To all you ladies who got BFP's: Congrats and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and baby :) :thumbup:
> 
> To all of you who did not get BFP, I will be trying again with you next month I guess :cry:


So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Does anyone know if an HSG can delay O? CD19 and no sign of her even remotely coming and I usually O on CD20...


----------



## lorojovanos

BABY- I am so sorry for what you're going through

ECHO- If this month isn't your month, will you switch to vaginal temping? I notice a HUGE difference in the consistency. Hardly any zig zags at all!


----------



## lizlovelust

So sorry about the loss!

Afm, just thought id say my temp is stil up and looks pretty good so far


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- Did you switch over to vaginal temping? Your temps the last week or so have been pretty steady:)


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> BABY- I am so sorry for what you're going through
> 
> ECHO- If this month isn't your month, will you switch to vaginal temping? I notice a HUGE difference in the consistency. Hardly any zig zags at all!

I was going to. I bought 2 thermometers for just that reason. 

My concerns are
a) I already sometimes fall asleep with the thermometer in my mouth, and sometimes it falls out and I have to temp all over again. 
b) How do you hear the beep under the covers? :haha:


----------



## echo

Liz, your temps look great!


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> BABY- I am so sorry for what you're going through
> 
> ECHO- If this month isn't your month, will you switch to vaginal temping? I notice a HUGE difference in the consistency. Hardly any zig zags at all!
> 
> I was going to. I bought 2 thermometers for just that reason.
> 
> My concerns are
> a) I already sometimes fall asleep with the thermometer in my mouth, and sometimes it falls out and I have to temp all over again.
> b) How do you hear the beep under the covers? :haha:Click to expand...

I have zero issues hearing it. My DS is still asleep and my hubby is gone to work,. so its quiet. You just have to be quiet! lol


----------



## Cristeena

babymabey said:


> I am still bleeding. I took another CB digital test this morning and "Not Pregnant" came up pretty quickly. I get my HCG results back today or tomorrow and I am pretty sure what the doctor is going to say, that it was another miscarriage :cry:
> 
> I am not even sure what I am feeling right now, I just feel kind of empty. This is my second miscarriage in a little over 3 months. :cry:
> 
> To all you ladies who got BFP's: Congrats and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and baby :) :thumbup:
> 
> To all of you who did not get BFP, I will be trying again with you next month I guess :cry:

SO SO sorry babymaybe :( :hugs:


----------



## Fezzie

babymabey said:


> I am still bleeding. I took another CB digital test this morning and "Not Pregnant" came up pretty quickly. I get my HCG results back today or tomorrow and I am pretty sure what the doctor is going to say, that it was another miscarriage :cry:
> 
> I am not even sure what I am feeling right now, I just feel kind of empty. This is my second miscarriage in a little over 3 months. :cry:
> 
> To all you ladies who got BFP's: Congrats and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and baby :) :thumbup:
> 
> To all of you who did not get BFP, I will be trying again with you next month I guess :cry:

I am so sorry, babymabey. My heart is heavy for you. :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

FEZZIE- Were you spotting yesterday? What were your temps this am?


----------



## Fezzie

Well, I had the tiniest bit of brown in my CM. My little darling son woke me up about one thousand times last night, so I couldn't temp. My boobs are pretty darn sore and I'm cramping a bit, so I am just waiting for AF. I wish she'd show up. I'm not taking a test, because I tested yesterday and the day before and both negative. No hint of a line. Tempting to get excited, but I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: babymaybe

Echo v temping is waaaay better, I started this month. As per someone's suggestion here I stick my head under the covers so I can hear the beep :)


----------



## Fezzie

hopeforbfp said:


> Fezzie I don't think you asked to be buddies with me but I'm in the over a year group. We have been trying for 18 months though I have had 2 BFPs so I don't know if that counts for what you are looking for. Your temps are still great. I have my fingers crossed for you.

I will add you to my TTC buddies list! I'm just looking for other women that have been on this journey for a year or more, to help me commiserate :) :flower:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Beautifullei2 said:


> Mrs2010 - My daughter would go through times like that & I was told it was because she was restless. The doctor recommened keeping her busy through the day & at night give her a warm cup of milk. It actually worked. I think my DD was overly tired that when it came time for bed she couldn't sleep well. Also I would bathe her in laveder & rub lavender lotion on her to help relax her.

It actually worked! She slept all night long. Which is strange because she doesn't like warm milk. I also gave her a little message last night. My hubby was jealous lol he wanted one too! So thanks a lot! I feel great today!!:happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

Holy temp increase LUNA:):):):):)

FEZZIE- I still have very high hopes for you hon:)


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mrs. 2010 said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs2010 - My daughter would go through times like that & I was told it was because she was restless. The doctor recommened keeping her busy through the day & at night give her a warm cup of milk. It actually worked. I think my DD was overly tired that when it came time for bed she couldn't sleep well. Also I would bathe her in laveder & rub lavender lotion on her to help relax her.
> 
> It actually worked! She slept all night long. Which is strange because she doesn't like warm milk. I also gave her a little message last night. My hubby was jealous lol he wanted one too! So thanks a lot! I feel great today!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Yay thats great!! I bet your one happy momma :thumbup: Im sure the massage also helped to relax her :)


----------



## Fezzie

I am having weird short, sharp pains in my right ovary. Any thoughts?


----------



## lorojovanos

Hmmmm, I'm not too sure. Is that the side you ovulated from?
Since you havent gotten a BFP before, anything that is different than your normal, I'd consider it a positive sign:)


----------



## 3athena3

So sorry maybebaby. Fx'd for your forever baby in December. 

The LO massages really do work. My DH thinks I spoil DS (he'll be 2 next month!) but I rub his feet at night to help him go to sleep and it works like a charm. :) 

Good luck to all testing soon! Lots if babydust to everyone! 

Afm- 5dpo today. Not much to report. Hoping for the best! Currently don't have any tests in the house since I usually get tempted to test at 10dpo and am trying to wait until AF is late.


----------



## echo

Fezzie said:


> I am having weird short, sharp pains in my right ovary. Any thoughts?

If its weird it is a good sign! For me, that's normal. I usually cramp from o to af, so a lack of symptoms would make me think something was up. FX'd!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs. 2010

:happydance:I got some great news today!! Both of my sis in laws are having boys!!:happydance: One is due 12/28/2012 and she is 33 weeks today and is having labor pains as we speak:happydance:. So baby Dax will be here before we know it!! She has to see the doctor at 1. Hopefully they can either stop them or let her go ahead and have him. And the other baby is due 4/9/2013! :happydance::happydance: No name picked out for him yet!!

So now my hubby is saying it is our turn dang it!! Lol:haha: so we'll see . Hopefully it happens soon.


----------



## Crystal5483

YES!!! The Doctor himself just emailed me... We are going to do progesterone supplement until 12 weeks with the IUI next month... FINALLY! lol 

I did reply asking if there was anything I should do this natural cycle - kind of as a hint about progesterone lol


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: *FOOTIEC and NAVWAG *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, MEANT2BAMOM, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, BABYMABEY, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, ES89, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84, GUMPYTTC5, KAT S, PJSTENSGAARD, RUNNERGRL, AZBABYDUST, and FEZZIE * :dust:


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*Thread Comments* I just want to say that this thread is for comments of support, however sometimes this TTC thing is not always "happy" and some of the advice and support is not always "good" however that is the best part of this thread. There is soooo much experience and information with each lady on here. I hope we don't take offense to things that others say. I hope we don't leave the thread because of this as well. I again hope everyone really takes a moment to read my initial statement on the front page as to what my threads mean to me and hope they could mean to everyone else. I don't think that *UNDER25 * was trying to speak for everyone, *LOROJOVANOS *either, as each stated they were speaking for a good majority. We all enjoy ladies on this site in different ways and I hope you all stick around.:dust:


*UNDER25TTC* I hope you are doing well, hope to see you back and if not, you can check me out in my journal or on other threads Hun! GL in your journey!:dust:


*CRYSTAL* so sorry that appt wasn't as delightful as your other or informative. I think that moving forward with IUI is a great suggestion and for you, unlike myself, you can also still attempt naturally while pursuing IUI! For the record, IUI has the same success rate as intercourse.... Just a little information for those that don't know. I should know!:winkwink: As well HSG does not have characteristics to delay OV, infact it helps to clear tubes in alot of cases and that is one reason why it is said you are pretty fertile up to 3 months after having one. I think that at the moment there is no clear explaination for your MCs but stay faithful and true to the journey, your BFP is around the corner. I want to remind you, that I have 2 MCs prior to this BFP and one was missed not finding out till 9-10 wks the other a chemical and I had HSG and use IUI, and I'm in my 30's with early characteristics of menopause and lower progesterone... There is tremendous hope:dust:


*TURTLEMOMMA* GL Hun!:dust:


*FEEZIE* Hang in there, for the record and for more hope for you, look to what I wrote to CRYSTAL above and also know this, the current BFP took me 38 cycles and 2 MCs... GL Hun!:dust:


*MRS.2010* CONGRATS on your forthcoming Nephews!:dust:


*BABYMABEY* :hugs: I am soooo very sorry this is happening for you. I know how you are feeling and I hope you and your family are doing as well as possible during this time. My heart goes out to you.:hugs:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *RIVER54* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
The December Thread will be up next week!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 86* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*November!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Cristeena

echo said:


> :hugs: Fezzie.
> 
> Loro & Liz, nice temps!
> 
> Cristeena, I would highly suggest charting, then its easy to know when you have o'd!

Thanks Echo! I bought a BBT thermometer before this cycle, but I stopped because my temps just kept jumping WAY up each day, and I figured my body was too weird for temping or something. Most of those nights I had interrupted sleep, so I am guessing maybe that affected it. If it doesn't happen for me this month, I will DEFINITELY be trying it again next cycle :)


----------



## Crystal5483

MrsMM Thank you so very much! You have so much advice and experience with this! And you do give me hope. My tests are normal, we CAN get pregnant just one has to stick.


----------



## Fezzie

Just got a call about my hubby's SA....not good :( They want him to do a repeat. Too bad they do it once a week and we're gone next week. Might explain a lot.

Also, started spotting again. This is extremely frustrating. Just wish AF would show so we can move onto the next month, ya know?


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh no FEZZIE:( Did they elaborate on why his sample wasn't good?


----------



## readynwilling

Hi girls!

May i be added :) Testing Nov 20th.

Great visual on the implementation timing MrsMM24 :)


----------



## Fezzie

Yes, low count, low motility, low across the board. It makes me sad that they make you wait a year before you can get tested for this stuff, and the whole time we may not have even had much of a chance!


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, nope still mouth temping, which is why I think its a good possibility I may be PG, normally my temps are erratic even after O. Not sure though just saying my thoughts...


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: fezzie


----------



## Crystal5483

FEZZIE does DH take any vitamins? I put DH on a multi vitamin and morphology went up 2% ... And I've heard great things about Selenium!


----------



## Cristeena

Hey ladies!

I am finally ovulating after my birth control craziness, so I need help please with my OPK. Today is the second positive surge day I have had. We BD yesterday when we got the first one, and we are going to BD again when DH comes home tonight. I am not temping this month, so should I consider today to be ovulation? I know the best times to BD are the day of the surge and day after, but does that get thrown off when there are multiple days of positives? Should we keep BD as long as I am getting positive OPKS? This is pretty personal, but the problem is that he is on medication for anxiety which decreases his ability to ejaculate, so we try to space it out as much as possible. Should we maybe skip tonight and do it tmrw instead? My instincts are telling me if we must choose only 1 day to do it tonight again. Any thoughts? I really appreciate you all so so much, THANK YOU <3


----------



## Cristeena

Fezzie said:


> Yes, low count, low motility, low across the board. It makes me sad that they make you wait a year before you can get tested for this stuff, and the whole time we may not have even had much of a chance!

SO SORRY Fezzie. I think Crystal's vitamin idea is great


----------



## kel21

cristeena if it was me I would go for today :)


----------



## echo

Awe, fezzie, hopefully it was a fluke and normally dh's sperm are great. :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

K, way too early for SS but three things are very different this month. 1dpo-4dpo I have serious pressure in my abdomon, normally after o my boobs are tender and they are not at all and my may cycle of clomid, I only got sore nipples last 2 or 3 days before AF came. I was getting dinner ready and my nipples started to get uncomfortable.


----------



## Crystal5483

Cristeena I have 2-4 positives before I go back to negative. I would definitely go tonight too. The reason I say that is because my FS will usually pick a middle day as "o" day


----------



## luna_19

cristeena I agree tonight is the night :)

loro my nips are already really sore too, especially in the shower...ouch!


----------



## lizlovelust

My nips are killing me too!


----------



## Fezzie

Thanks for the support, ladies. We're going to look into some multivitamins, and see what the next SA reveals. Hopefully it was a fluke. 

Several of you ladies have lovely looking dpo charts! Can't wait to see some BFPs! I'm still spotting but cramping now too.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I am so sorry baby maybe. I too had 2 miscarriages within 3 months. It isn't fair to anyone but I still have hope for all of us. 

Crystal that desensitize process sounds interesting. My low does is only 81 mg so maybe they could just get you to that a couple hundred seems extreme. And after baby it wouldn't matter if you lost the tolerance you wouldn't think. Either way I'm so glad they are going to give you progesterone next month. I also hope they get the hint and give it to you this month. I worry a little about me not taking it this month because I'm hearing more and more that it only works if you start it before BFP. Though I've seen lots of women on this site start it after they knew they were pregnant and they were perfectly fine. 

Fezzie I know exactly how you feel. We just got the dreaded SA done too with not so good results. I agree with everyone who suggested a multi vitamin. We went straight to the store to get one after the results. We also found a male fertility blend supplement I ordered online. They wanted us to wait 6 weeks though for the redo. Your doctor only wanted a week between yours? Sperm take something ridiculous like 3 months to mature so if there was something that affected his count like being sick or something, you most likely wont see a change in only 1 week. Also if my DHs sperm has always been bad, we still did conceive twice so it isn't impossible. 

I'm loving everyone's great temps. My seem to be going down :( I'm not real happy about that. I do wonder if it could be a mouth breathing issue. All this talk about vaginal temping is getting me interested though as long as I'm catching O I'd say that's good for now. My temps are different every month so I don't feel like they tell me much. Fingers crossed it goes up tomorrow though :) 

Oh ladies it is frightening how liitle water I drink. I use a water bottle that holds about two and a half cups. I looked at it after work today and I had literally only drunk like 2 sips. This is a real probablem for me. I just don't enjoy water. I bet this correlates to my CM issues. If I'm lucky ill have 2 water bottles a day so that's 5 cups. I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> I'm loving everyone's great temps. My seem to be going down :( I'm not real happy about that. I do wonder if it could be a mouth breathing issue. All this talk about vaginal temping is getting me interested though as long as I'm catching O I'd say that's good for now. My temps are different every month so I don't feel like they tell me much. Fingers crossed it goes up tomorrow though :)
> 
> Oh ladies it is frightening how liitle water I drink. I use a water bottle that holds about two and a half cups. I looked at it after work today and I had literally only drunk like 2 sips. This is a real probablem for me. I just don't enjoy water. I bet this correlates to my CM issues. If I'm lucky ill have 2 water bottles a day so that's 5 cups. I guess it's better than nothing.

Don't worry about your temps, you are still well above coverline. Especially if you don't know your pattern yet, either. FF has lots of charts to look at, and bfp charts come in all different lengths, with rises, drops, zig-zags, you name it!
And water is probably an essential problem with your cm. What about tea? Green tea? Herbal?


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm horrible with Water too!!! But when I was preggo it's ALL I drank. Try seltzer water. The bubbles helped me.


----------



## lizlovelust

Just thought I'd say I've been so incredicly cranky today....like bad! :(


----------



## lorojovanos

HOPE- I hope your temps go back up too, but look how long your LP is, you've got a long way to go so dont give up yet!
I do not drink water, i dont drink much of anything really. I maybe drink 3 cups of anything a day, but i cannot get water down. When i was pregnant i had to drink it obviiusly, and id put in crystal light which really helped alot and its amazing how much even a squeeze of lemon does!


----------



## CastawayBride

This is our first cycle trying, we test on November 24th!!!


----------



## Cristeena

Thanks so much ladies, just got up from a 30 min lay down session after BD tonight! :)

Also, I NEVER EVER drink water :/ and I make NOOOOO CM at all, never thought that could be correlated. I dont drink anything :/

GL TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## luna_19

ladies you need to drink at least 2 liters of water a day! It's hard at first but after a few weeks you will really feel it if you don't drink enough. I exercise a lot so I drink 2-3 liters a day :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Dedication: still BDing even when you're ticked off at DH! 

Men I swear they think that if they just suck at dishes and household chores we'll just dismiss them of their duties... Sorry pal I work 40 hours just like you! 

Vent Over :haha:


----------



## Fezzie

AF finally arrived and also graced me with killer cramps. Into month 13. Good luck to everyone left :) :) :hugs:


----------



## meant2bamom

Crystal5483 said:


> Dedication: still BDing even when you're ticked off at DH!
> 
> Men I swear they think that if they just suck at dishes and household chores we'll just dismiss them of their duties... Sorry pal I work 40 hours just like you!
> 
> Vent Over :haha:

Amen sister!


----------



## echo

:hugs: Fezzie. 

My husband is just like that. And I got my hours cut at work and he's been hounding me to get a second job,but I have one already! Housekeeper!


----------



## lizlovelust

I caved in and tested, BFN of course :(


----------



## hopeforbfp

Wow I'm so glad I'm not the only one that doesn't like water. I'm not a big fan of tea unless its like snapple or something but then it's not good for you at all. I've also tried a variety of crystal lite and different things like them but I can't stand them. Even a hint of that Splenda taste and its gross to me. I do like the bit of lemon idea though. Maybe ill try that. I'm the same way I don't drink much of anything. I pretty much only drink water just not much of it. Luna good for you. I do drink more when I exercise and I trying to make that regular so let's hope so. 

Loro my LP isn't really that long. It's only been supper long the last couple cycles because I was taking the progesterone suppositories. I would take them through 14dpo then stop and have to wait for AF after that. I decided not to take them this month so that's why I'm worried. I'm worried my temp is so low because maybe I'm not producing progesterone on my own now or something.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm sorry Fezzie :(
And Liz your not out yet


----------



## lorojovanos

HOPE- I dont know a whole lot about progesterone so I'm afraid I cant help you too much there. But an increase this morning is a good sign:)
FEZZIE- I'm so sorry love


----------



## lizlovelust

I kinda of feel emotional right now, I don't think Ill ever get pregnant :(


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- You're not alone in feeling that way; its completely normal. But dont let your BFN from this morning deter you. You are still very early!


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks loro, I think I may even only be 7DPO, I think I Oed when you suggested.


----------



## lorojovanos

Then you are crazy early, didnt stop me though, I'm only 6dpo and i tested this morning!


----------



## lizlovelust

I took out my OPKs again and now FF says I'm 6DPO!


----------



## kel21

That looks about right Liz!


----------



## lorojovanos

I completely agree with that Liz. Does it not give you red CH's?


----------



## lizlovelust

it's blue, how come? I don't have itas override.


----------



## lizlovelust

now it says 9DPO


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so confused! lol

Got it, it's now red dotted but says 9DPO now.


----------



## kel21

Question for you ladies! It's tmi just so you know! Last month I got ib on 6dpo. It was pink mixed in with my dh's swimmers so was a fair amount. And I only got it once when I wiped. So last night right before bed when I wiped I got a fair amount of sticky cm, most of it was my usual clear to light yellow cm, but one piece was brown. And that was it, nothing since. Hoping it's ib again, but it was so small just not sure. Also have had really bad cramps since yesterday.


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- see what happens if you take out ALL opk's + and negative throughout the whole cycle and see where it puts you!

KEL- I'm hoping you can get some answers here cause I cant help you girl


----------



## Crystal5483

Holy temp spike LORO!!! Yay!!!

Liz I think that's right too! 

And Yea the worst part about DH not doing "chores"... He's been on vacation this week!! lol

FEZZIE glad AF finally came and you can start fresh. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, solid red lines now for 6DPO!
With BDing the day before and day of O!


----------



## lorojovanos

I told ya LIZ! :)

CRYSTAL- I'm elated for my temp spike, I think its only been that high around like 10 dpo and then it dropped right away. I know its still early though!
Have you been enhoying having DH home?


----------



## lizlovelust

oh loro your chart looks amazing! Wish I could get a nice temp spike


----------



## Stevi11

https://C:\Documents and Settings\sd15141\My Documents\My Pictures\20121109_074925.jpg 

This is the first time i'm posting a picture, so i hope i didnt it right. 

I am at CD11 and this morning i have had quite abit of EWCM. Which bc of the false + i got a few days ago i wasnt gonna start using my OKP's until tomorrow. But since i had all this EWCM i decided to test and it was + i believe. Is that dark enough to be positive? I have had one darker before but i think this is pretty dark. What do a think. Then that creates my 2nd question...it CD12 to early to be O'ing? I didnt get a US this month so i will have no idea about the size or look of my ovaries at all. I have been bumped up to 100mg this cycle which my doctor said that she wants me to be O'ing on CD's 12,13 or 14.


----------



## meant2bamom

kel21 said:


> Question for you ladies! It's tmi just so you know! Last month I got ib on 6dpo. It was pink mixed in with my dh's swimmers so was a fair amount. And I only got it once when I wiped. So last night right before bed when I wiped I got a fair amount of sticky cm, most of it was my usual clear to light yellow cm, but one piece was brown. And that was it, nothing since. Hoping it's ib again, but it was so small just not sure. Also have had really bad cramps since yesterday.

Thats what happened to me two weeks before I got my BFP. Good luck to you !


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Im pregnant!


----------



## kel21

Congrats color!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

STEVI- I cant see your picture!

COLOR- Congratulations hon:)


----------



## Stevi11

Yah i cant figure out how to find the URL of a picture. Oh well. Either way. from what i said...what do ya think?


And congrats Colormefamous


----------



## lorojovanos

You could be gearing up to ovulate, for sure. Which days did you take your Clomid? I took it days 3-7 and o'd on day 18 last cycle and 19 this cycle. They say anywhere between 5 and 10 days after your last pill. I'd BD at least every other day until your ovulation is covered hon:)


----------



## Crystal5483

COLOR Congrats!! 

STEVI I can't see it. The URL of the picture would be if you posted it to a website. You can "go advanced" and upload a pic there off your computer. Good luck girl.


----------



## Stevi11

I took it days 5-9 that is why i thought it was so wierd that i was getting EWCM already and a +OKP. Like i said i wasnt going to start using my OKP's until tomorrow. I'll keep testing and keep doing the bad thing all weekend long! thank god for weekends. And we have no plans at all which means we know have plans. I know hubby will be happy! 

Anyone else have any good plans thing weekend?


----------



## IcePrincess

Color- Congrats!


----------



## Crystal5483

STEVI I'll be doing the same as you -- weekend BDing! Still waiting to O myself. Tests appear to POSSIBLY be darker this morning. 

I'm going home at 5 to test then I'm off to a Scentsy party and ill test again when I get home. Ill be testing at least three times a day to confirm O!


----------



## lorojovanos

UH OH- The AF cramps have started


----------



## Stevi11

Awesome Crystal. When are you expecting to O??

I have O'd both of my clomid cycles on CD17. I'm so happy i am O'ing so much earlier this cycle. I will be testing 2 times a day over the weekend. 

Good luck Crystal.


----------



## Stevi11

Oh yah and I see my Grandma for my first reiki session on Sunday!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

The last 3 days I've had pinching in my right ovary. Hope that's a good sign for me. If not I'm ready for next cycle. Got my Geritol and soy :)


----------



## luna_19

Another high temp! :happydance:
I really thought yesterday's was just a fluke, it doesn't usually go this high until the last few days of my tww

Your chart is looking great loro :) cramps can be a good sign especially this early ;)


----------



## Stevi11

I hope this is it for you Luna!


----------



## Platinumvague

I'm anywhere from 6-8 dpo.I had 5 days of postitives OPKs and ovulated 7-9 days late.I figure the day that I finally stopped getting positives I ovulated that day or the day before.Not the first day I got an OPK.I don't temp because its impossible for me but what do you ladies think?


----------



## Cristeena

Color- Congrats !!!!!! :)

Loro- Im hoping these cramps are a good sign for you!


----------



## samanthap

Anyone else testing around the 21st? I'm so anxious.


----------



## Cristeena

samanthap said:


> Anyone else testing around the 21st? I'm so anxious.

ME!!!!! :) GL hun:thumbup:


----------



## Crystal5483

Had the nurse fax me my blood results because I never saw the MTHFR...

I tested positive for MTHFR C677T homozygous (two types).... :cry:


----------



## Cristeena

Crystal5483 said:


> Had the nurse fax me my blood results because I never saw the MTHFR...
> 
> I tested positive for MTHFR C677T homozygous (two types).... :cry:

I am so so sorry Crystal :( I just read all about that disorder :hugs:


----------



## Cristeena

Cristeena said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Had the nurse fax me my blood results because I never saw the MTHFR...
> 
> I tested positive for MTHFR C677T homozygous (two types).... :cry:
> 
> I am so so sorry Crystal :( I just read all about that disorder :hugs:Click to expand...

I was reading about the injections you can take to help with this problem, are they thinking about that for you?


----------



## Crystal5483

They haven't specified anything yet.


----------



## echo

:hugs: Crystal.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks girls!! Hope to see you guys in the pregnancy forum soon!! ;)


----------



## echo

Congrats Color! (Am I on the right thread???)


----------



## echo

Ah, yes, apparently, I am! ;)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha yeah! It sucks though. my bf just dumped me and wants to drive me to the abortion clinic asap. Like really!? this was supposed to be a good thing! he wanted a baby...


----------



## echo

That's awful. I hope you have a good support system around you. :hugs:


----------



## Stevi11

He dumped you right after you found out or before?? I'm so sorry! How long where you guys together


----------



## lorojovanos

YAH Luna! :)
How are you doing ECHO?
COLOR- I am so sorry youre going through this
CRYSTAL- I dont know much about that but I'll google it so I can know more and help you through it love


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Crystal, I'm sure your Dr will figure it all out for you


----------



## echo

Platinumvague said:


> I'm anywhere from 6-8 dpo.I had 5 days of postitives OPKs and ovulated 7-9 days late.I figure the day that I finally stopped getting positives I ovulated that day or the day before.Not the first day I got an OPK.I don't temp because its impossible for me but what do you ladies think?

 Sometimes I ovulate in the middle of the positive opk's when I get a bunch, but it could have been after, as well. Sometimes it measures the LH falling, but it depends on whether you o'd 12 hours after surge or 36 hours after surge. FX'd.


----------



## echo

I'm ok, Loro, thanks for asking. Your chart looks fantastic. I really think this is it for you.

Luna, your chart looks great, too.

Good luck Stevi!


----------



## Crystal5483

Guess who got her positive OPK?!

I'm excited but nervous because I fear that even another positive will end in a loss because of the MTHFR.

Should I go out and buy b6 and b12? Like individually? My complex is like only 2-5mg and the b6 and b12 in stores are like 100+mg 

What dose should I get?

Also - I'm on 1mg Folic Acid prescription, then the complex has some, and my multi-vitamin has some too. According to the last nurse email she said that the doctor would probably put me on 4mg of Folic Acid... so should I buy that too? I emailed her back asking if we should start the 4mg now since I haven't ovulated yet... and she never got back to me (She's probably sick of me since I've been emailing her back and forth for the last week now!)


----------



## lorojovanos

I would get some b6 and b12 also. I take one of each. My b6, I take 1 pill @50mg and my b12 I take one at 100mcg!


----------



## lorojovanos

Yah for your +opk hon, Happy humping! :)
BTW- I'm going to say to you what people have said to me during both losses and my ectopic: "god" doesnt give you what you cant handle. I know at this moment, it doesnt really feel like enough but for the weekend, all you can do is enjoy your hubby, BD lots and xome Monday, go and see your Dr and explain you have ovulated and express your concerns. It seems like your reg Dr and nurse are good people. There is nothing you can do the next 2 days hon...

AFM- I just got a tonn of EWCM...?


----------



## Stevi11

YAY Crystal!!! Maybe you and I will O on the same day


----------



## luna_19

good luck crystal :sex: :dust:
I think there is no harm taking the extra vitamins, the Bs and folic acid are all water soluble so you'll just pee out any extra that your body doesn't need :)


----------



## Crystal5483

LORO Thanks Hun. I'm trying to remember that. Just been a rough few years! But holding onto hope!

STEVI that would be awesome!!! TWW buddy!


----------



## lorojovanos

So whats all of your experience with EWCM in the TWW?


----------



## echo

I've only ever had ewcm in the tww a couple days after o, not in the middle. Must be your mucus plug forming. :)


----------



## lorojovanos

O goodness, wouldnt that be amazing!!!!!!!!!!!
I searchd charts on FF with EWCM during TWW and there are like none, I think one had it the day before AF and one the day before A bfp! I think no one would put EWCM in their cm cause it gives you dotted CH's! So I just made a note! Lots of women have watery cm though, but hardly any with EWCM, thats why i thought id ask


----------



## luna_19

I sometimes get random patches of ewcm in between my usual creamy cm, especially first thing in the morning but I don't put it in my chart. I've heard of plenty of people getting ewcm before a bfp :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Question, how do I know if my chart becomes triaphasic?

My temps have never been so regular before! They look good, yea?


----------



## lorojovanos

OMG, call me crazy but so many different things have been happening this cycle!


----------



## luna_19

liz I think in order for a chart to be triphasic you need a second temp rise sometime when implantation would occur, so 6dpo or later. Your post o temps are looking great :thumbup:

Speaking of triphasic charts I think I'll have one if I have another high temp tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> Question, how do I know if my chart becomes triaphasic?
> 
> My temps have never been so regular before! They look good, yea?

Your temps look great, but not triphasic yet. FF will tell you when they are. GL!


----------



## echo

:happydance: Luna + Loro.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, I hope my temp goes up tomorrow!


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm giving temping an honest shot this month... I discarded 3 temps because I woke up each time like an hour before- and the 3 days I didn't temp were because my schedule is so cuckoo on the weekends and I didn't sleep well AT ALL and so didn't bother- can anyone take a look and give me some advice? I don't know if there is enough info to actually see anything clearly... THANKS!!!


----------



## luna_19

Turtle I find I do better if I temp right when I wake up rather than at the same time everyday, if I wake up early I usually try to get to sleep for a few minutes and if it's not happening then I'll just temp then.

Did you get a good night's sleep last night? If so it looks like you just o'ed :)


----------



## babymabey

So the miscarriage was confirmed today. My HCG levels came back at 4, which means it happened right after I got my positive pregnancy test. On to another month of TTC :(

Good Luck to those of us who are still trying and congrats to all those who got their BFP's, I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Aww so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

LUNA- If your temp is above 37.05, I'd think your chart will be triphasic!
BABY- I am so sorry hon


----------



## turtlemomma

I got the best nights sleep all week last night and the night before so I think those temp are correct! I usually temp at 530 when dh gets up- I don't get up till 730 and I usually have to pee when his alarm goes off. :) 

I think I did o- I had all the signs and my + opk on Wednesday...

So sorry baby...


----------



## Cristeena

SO sorry baby


----------



## Crystal5483

So very sorry Baby

LUNA - I keep forgetting that B vitamins are water soluble! Guess who's hitting up the store tomorrow? This gal... folic acid, B6 and B12 here I come :)

Thanks to all you ladies for being such a great support system through all my crazies and findings. We've all said it, and the people in our physical lives just do not understand our insanity! So so very thankful to have you all!


----------



## lorojovanos

AMEN sister:)


----------



## IcePrincess

Crystal5483 said:


> Guess who got her positive OPK?!
> 
> I'm excited but nervous because I fear that even another positive will end in a loss because of the MTHFR.
> 
> Should I go out and buy b6 and b12? Like individually? My complex is like only 2-5mg and the b6 and b12 in stores are like 100+mg
> 
> What dose should I get?
> 
> Also - I'm on 1mg Folic Acid prescription, then the complex has some, and my multi-vitamin has some too. According to the last nurse email she said that the doctor would probably put me on 4mg of Folic Acid... so should I buy that too? I emailed her back asking if we should start the 4mg now since I haven't ovulated yet... and she never got back to me (She's probably sick of me since I've been emailing her back and forth for the last week now!)

First off sorry to hear about the results of your bw... But many women with that mutation in their genes go on to have healthy pregnancies and children. Lovenox injections may be an option for you in the future. Aspirin is also used but I seem to recall in previous posts you were allergic. 

All the b vitamins you mentioned about are water soluble. So if your body gets more then it needs it just gets rid of the excess through the kidneys ( you pee it out). I am a pharmacist in Canada so I don't know what is available OTC in the USA but here you can get b6 in at least 50-100mg and b12 in 1000-2500 mcg. Folic acid 1 mg is available without a Rx but over that you need a prescription. Check out Folgards as it has all 3 vitamins in it. I am currently taking PregVit with 5mg folic acid only available by prescription. I would increase these vitamins through supplements or diet. Add up what you currently have in your vitamin regime and top it off where needed. Definitely more of each needed.


----------



## Crystal5483

Ice Princess -

Silly question here... 

So they diagnosed me with being allergic to NSAIDs after I had a "anaphylaxis" response to taking Aleve (Naproxen). But after having my daughter about 2 years prior to that I was taking Motrin and never had an issue with Aspirin/Ibuprofen before. Is it possible that I'm not even allergic to aspirin per-se and possibly just allergic to Aleve?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Baby I'm very sorry. You will get your rainbow I just know it. 

Loro and Luna great charts. Your temps are so high. My temps tend to stay in the 97's. can that be normal? Margo I know that Chinese stuff you posted mentioned something about low temperatures. I really wish I had been temping when I got my BFPs then I would at least have something to compare to. 

Crystal I'm sorry about your results. I don't know much either so I shall consult google as well. Is it something you can just get all of a sudden or is it likely you've always had the mutation. I only wonder because of your DD. you didn't have any problems with her did you?

AFM-I'm 8dpo and have actually not gotten the urge to test yet. Maybe it's because of DHs results this month. Ill maybe test at 10dpo(Sunday) or wait till 12dpo. When I took my bra off today I did feel very obvious soreness there. Also me and DH showered this evening after working out and I did notice a little CM. It was very stretchy so I think it was EWCM. Loro your the one with that too right? Hopefully it's a good sign.


----------



## IcePrincess

Yes you might only be allergic to aleve. How bad was your anaphylaxis... Hives, sweling lips, trouble breathing, hospital bad? Also sometimes you can be allergic to something and not really know it until u get that one big reaction and never try it again for fear for your life... Ex. Getting stung by bees 5 times before but 6th time you get anaphylaxis. and avoid bees like the plague after it. You can get allergy testing done. Or try to skin test aspirin. Crush up a pill and add a bit of water to make a paste. Apply a small amount to area of skin like forearm and see if rash, itching happens. I would not recommend taking any NSAID orally unless you consult you doctor.

P.s. no question is a silly question


----------



## ColorMeFamous

To the ladies that asked... He dumped me after we found out. He may just be in shock. I really dont know. Everything was fine and yesterday he said he would be happy...We were only together for 4 months... I dont want to abort this baby though. Ill likely adopt it out. I already have one and I cant afford to have another on my own... I dont know what I was thinking...


----------



## Crystal5483

Ice Princess ... I threw up about an hour after taking it... Panicked about throwing up and starting getting anxious... Then I felt like it was hard to breathe but nothing was itchy and I am asthmatic... I waited about an hour and for my DH to get home and then we went to the ER per doctors orders. I arrived told them my trouble breathing and the potential reason why and they admitted me. Shot me up with epinephrine, prednisone and Benadryl. 

That's a good idea about the skin test. Would any aspirin work like baby aspirin??


----------



## echo

ColorMeFamous said:


> To the ladies that asked... He dumped me after we found out. He may just be in shock. I really dont know. Everything was fine and yesterday he said he would be happy...We were only together for 4 months... I dont want to abort this baby though. Ill likely adopt it out. I already have one and I cant afford to have another on my own... I dont know what I was thinking...

Do whatever you think is best. So sorry it has to be so hard for you, but if you go into adoption, you are giving a couple a wonderful chance to be parents, and if you keep the baby, it would be an amazing experience, even if things are tight because the best things in life are free, and many people survive on very little. I wish you the best.


----------



## echo

Crystal5483 said:


> Ice Princess ... I threw up about an hour after taking it... Panicked about throwing up and starting getting anxious... Then I felt like it was hard to breathe but nothing was itchy and I am asthmatic... I waited about an hour and for my DH to get home and then we went to the ER per doctors orders. I arrived told them my trouble breathing and the potential reason why and they admitted me. Shot me up with epinephrine, prednisone and Benadryl.
> 
> That's a good idea about the skin test. Would any aspirin work like baby aspirin??

I think you should definitely find out if you are allergic. I have read, too, that allergies can come and go. The Chinese believe the body goes through a complete change every 7 years, including allergies. And another possibility is whether the attack was combined with an allergy to something else. Like my husband isn't allergic to dust, and isn't allergic to cats, but if you put the two together....


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you. I know the family I chose will love my child just as I do. Im still in shock by my bfs reaction but he seems to be coming around. Maybe he was in shock. There`s so much going on in both of our lives right now. On the plus side I figured out things with my teacher and he said that it wouldnt affect my schooling so I am definitely not aborting this precious little one! (In the paramedic program which is very physical so I wasnt sure...) Anyway, best to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## turtlemomma

Color- I'm so sorry you are in this situation! :hugs:

OK- I've been wondering about this for awhile... I get sore bb's starting 1-3 dpo that always lasts until AF. Obviously if I got pregnant my body wouldnt know that early. So, will my breasts just continue to stay sore if I get preg or would it go away then come back later once my hcg levels are up? Does anyone know what causes sore breasts? I heard it was the rise in progesterone...? 

Thanks!


----------



## MirandaH

Crystal5483 said:


> Guess who got her positive OPK?!
> 
> I'm excited but nervous because I fear that even another positive will end in a loss because of the MTHFR.
> 
> Should I go out and buy b6 and b12? Like individually? My complex is like only 2-5mg and the b6 and b12 in stores are like 100+mg
> 
> What dose should I get?
> 
> Also - I'm on 1mg Folic Acid prescription, then the complex has some, and my multi-vitamin has some too. According to the last nurse email she said that the doctor would probably put me on 4mg of Folic Acid... so should I buy that too? I emailed her back asking if we should start the 4mg now since I haven't ovulated yet... and she never got back to me (She's probably sick of me since I've been emailing her back and forth for the last week now!)

I'm so sorry to hear this. But I do have some good news. I have MTHFR and three beautiful children. I can't tell you that it was easy getting them here, but they are here. We found out when I was pregnant with my 2nd. During pregnancy I have to take shots of blood thinners and I am Rxed 800 mg of Iron as well as having to take prenatal vitamins and folic acid everyday for life, pregnant or not. My diagnosis led to the diagnosis of every female on my mom's side. My daughter also has it. Not that it is an issue right now, but because it can cause clots, no birth control! If there is anything I can do, let me know. :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, 
YES. I am the one who had EWCM yesterday, just once though, a massive glob! This am, I had a temp drop


----------



## Crystal5483

7dpo LORO... I'm guessing implant girly... :)

I'm coming to terms with the MTHFR diagnosis but now I'm thinking I need to call that hematologist back. And it appears that others have their family members tested after they are diagnosed so I want to see if that is something I should do as well. 

I got an even more positive OPK today...


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Loro and Luna great charts. Your temps are so high. My temps tend to stay in the 97's. can that be normal? Margo I know that Chinese stuff you posted mentioned something about low temperatures. .

Your temps are similar to mine, rarely close to 98. Apparently, from what I've looked up, that isn't bad. If our temps after o were still hovering in the high 96's/low 97's, then there might be a problem, but as long as there is a confirmed temp change, we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## echo

Crystal5483 said:


> 7dpo LORO... I'm guessing implant girly... :)
> 
> I'm coming to terms with the MTHFR diagnosis but now I'm thinking I need to call that hematologist back. And it appears that others have their family members tested after they are diagnosed so I want to see if that is something I should do as well.
> 
> I got an even more positive OPK today...

:sex:

I know nothing about the MTHFR, but it makes me think a bad word, that I'm pretty sure goes through the heads of those diagnosed. :hugs: You will get through this. From what I did gather online, it doesn't stop pregnancy, so, again, :sex: and good luck!


----------



## Crystal5483

Echo I felt the exact same way when I first saw the word. It's also the bad word I want to scream since being diagnosed!


----------



## luna_19

I'm glad I'm not the only one reading it as that OTHER word in my head


----------



## echo

I knew I couldn't be the only one. ;)

I would totally scream it at the top of my lungs, as if it were a person standing in front of me. But, that's me.


----------



## echo

Your charts still look fantastic Luna + Loro!


----------



## echo

Liz, your chart is looking great, too!


----------



## pandaspot

Omg just tested, and bfp!!!! Wooohooo


----------



## ColorMeFamous

ohmigosh!! Congrats|!


----------



## echo

Congrats Panda!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Okay, I really don't want to get my hopes up BUT AF is due today and my cm is creamy almost like lotion!! Boobs are just a little sore but with Ava they really didn't hurt that bad. Just every now and then. Plus I don't think I want to test AT ALL. I like the idea that I might be pregnant and seeing a negative will upset me a lot!! I really don't want it to take another 4 years for I get pregnatn again. It's already been 11 months. Grr I hate I ain't like I was at 18!!

Crystal, my sister law has something similar to that. She has to have a shot at 12weeks or she'll lose the baby. She said her body fights the baby like it's an infection. She lost her last one because the doctor wanted her to wait until she was 20 weeks. Needless to say she lost it at 20+1. The doc waited to long. But she has 3 healthy kids with one on a way. Oh by the way she said that she'll take a 100 shots just to keep her babies. Each one she had to have shots. Good luck!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

I haven't been on here much lately! Congrats to all that have received their BFP's! :hugs: to those that had AF show! 

AFM: I should be ovulating either today or tomorrow! Looks like this cycle is finally back to normal for me! I just wanted to drop in real quick to see if you could add me to test on Nov 22nd? 

Crystal: Looks like our cycles are pretty in-sync this time around! We had our HSG the same day...and by looking at your chart...looks like you will be ovulating the same time as me too! I am hoping that this means we will both be getting our BFP's this month as well! :)


----------



## IcePrincess

Crystal5483 said:


> Ice Princess ... I threw up about an hour after taking it... Panicked about throwing up and starting getting anxious... Then I felt like it was hard to breathe but nothing was itchy and I am asthmatic... I waited about an hour and for my DH to get home and then we went to the ER per doctors orders. I arrived told them my trouble breathing and the potential reason why and they admitted me. Shot me up with epinephrine, prednisone and Benadryl.
> 
> That's a good idea about the skin test. Would any aspirin work like baby aspirin??

Usually if your exposed to allergen that causes anaphylaxis reaction occurs fairly quickly ( within minutes). It may have been nerves/anxiety that brought on a asthma attack? But I would get tested to be safe.

Yes low dose aspirin 80-81 mg is ok. FYI never give it to babies or children as it can cause Ryes syndrome.


----------



## Crystal5483

PINK --- when do you expect to ovulate? I got a stronger positive this AM... thinking that I will O today/tomorrow. Curious what FF will have to say about it :) 

MRS. 2010 --- Good luck! And it sounds like your sister in law has the RH factor? I do not luckily have that as I'm a positive blood type and so is my husband. 

PANDA - Congrats!!!


----------



## IcePrincess

Congrats panda! I tested today and got BFN. No af yet though.


----------



## Crystal5483

IcePrincess said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Ice Princess ... I threw up about an hour after taking it... Panicked about throwing up and starting getting anxious... Then I felt like it was hard to breathe but nothing was itchy and I am asthmatic... I waited about an hour and for my DH to get home and then we went to the ER per doctors orders. I arrived told them my trouble breathing and the potential reason why and they admitted me. Shot me up with epinephrine, prednisone and Benadryl.
> 
> That's a good idea about the skin test. Would any aspirin work like baby aspirin??
> 
> Usually if your exposed to allergen that causes anaphylaxis reaction occurs fairly quickly ( within minutes). It may have been nerves/anxiety that brought on a asthma attack? But I would get tested to be safe.
> 
> Yes low dose aspirin 80-81 mg is ok. FYI never give it to babies or children as it can cause Ryes syndrome.Click to expand...


Yea they marked my chart as "anaphylaxis." It could have been a weird reaction. 

I never give anything but children's motrin / tylenol to DD.

I'm going to buy some today. Worst case scenario DH can start taking it for heart health if my skin has a reaction :)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

congrats panda! 9 more days until I'm 14dpo and test!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Thanks for the temp info. Thanks makes me feel a little better. I see you had a temp rise...yay! Today is 9dpo for me so 1 or 3 days until I start testing. I bought a massive amount of IC at the beginning of the cycle so I could have started days ago lol. I guess I've been so busy lately that I haven't been thinking about it. This has been the fastest TWW for me ever. 

Panda woohoo! H&H 9 months. 

Color I'm so sorry. What a crappy situation. You mentioned that the family you picked will love the baby. Have you already picked a family and committed? I don't really know how the process works but what if 5 months from now you and your BF work things out and you change your mind? Are there any ways out so you can keep your baby?

Mrs. 2010 when was the last time you tested? I don't think I'd be able to resist on AF day if I had symptoms. Do you "feel" like AF is coming? I'd say test :) about the boobs hurting, mine never really hurt during the TWW but they started hurting the day I had gotten my BFP and just got worse from there. I think it's the hcg that makes them hurt but I guess progesterone can do that too so who knows. Ever since my last miscarriage my boobs do hurt in the TWW so I can't use that as a symptom anymore for me. 

Crystal let us know how the aspirin test goes. Ice Princess thank you for sharing all your pharmaceutical knowledge with us.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

hopeforbfp said:


> Thanks for the temp info. Thanks makes me feel a little better. I see you had a temp rise...yay! Today is 9dpo for me so 1 or 3 days until I start testing. I bought a massive amount of IC at the beginning of the cycle so I could have started days ago lol. I guess I've been so busy lately that I haven't been thinking about it. This has been the fastest TWW for me ever.
> 
> Panda woohoo! H&H 9 months.
> 
> Color I'm so sorry. What a crappy situation. You mentioned that the family you picked will love the baby. Have you already picked a family and committed? I don't really know how the process works but what if 5 months from now you and your BF work things out and you change your mind? Are there any ways out so you can keep your baby?
> 
> Mrs. 2010 when was the last time you tested? I don't think I'd be able to resist on AF day if I had symptoms. Do you "feel" like AF is coming? I'd say test :) about the boobs hurting, mine never really hurt during the TWW but they started hurting the day I had gotten my BFP and just got worse from there. I think it's the hcg that makes them hurt but I guess progesterone can do that too so who knows. Ever since my last miscarriage my boobs do hurt in the TWW so I can't use that as a symptom anymore for me.
> 
> Crystal let us know how the aspirin test goes. Ice Princess thank you for sharing all your pharmaceutical knowledge with us.

I tested 3 days ago. And it was Neg. But it was a cheap test. I have no signs of AF coming. No cramps, head aches nothing. Usually I get cramps so bad I feel them to my knees but nothing. But tomorrow I will find out if I am or not. FX'D and good Luck to!!


----------



## Crystal5483

So my left ovary and my lower back on that side are hurting and pinching. I SWEAR I ovulated from my left side last month? Well anyway I think I'm ovulating!

I'm going to be heading out to the stores in about 1-2 hours. We have some stuff we need to grab so I'll be hitting up Walmart for more vitamins supplements and baby aspirin. Going to go out to eat too to my fave Mexican restaurant since I am feeling a bit down. We will BD again tonight and tomorrow night so I can cover all grounds. I will be re-testing OPK, next time I go, to see if it's as stronger or lighter.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal-I should ovulate either today or tomorrow too!! I got a really close to positive test last night. I plan on taking a test here soon and I will check back in to let you know what the result is! Problem is...I usually only get one positive test before they go negative again. So once I get a positive....I panic that I am going to miss the time. Last month I got multiple positives on two days due to taking soy.


----------



## Cristeena

Congratulations Panda!!!!! :)


----------



## Cristeena

Mrs. 2010 said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the temp info. Thanks makes me feel a little better. I see you had a temp rise...yay! Today is 9dpo for me so 1 or 3 days until I start testing. I bought a massive amount of IC at the beginning of the cycle so I could have started days ago lol. I guess I've been so busy lately that I haven't been thinking about it. This has been the fastest TWW for me ever.
> 
> Panda woohoo! H&H 9 months.
> 
> Color I'm so sorry. What a crappy situation. You mentioned that the family you picked will love the baby. Have you already picked a family and committed? I don't really know how the process works but what if 5 months from now you and your BF work things out and you change your mind? Are there any ways out so you can keep your baby?
> 
> Mrs. 2010 when was the last time you tested? I don't think I'd be able to resist on AF day if I had symptoms. Do you "feel" like AF is coming? I'd say test :) about the boobs hurting, mine never really hurt during the TWW but they started hurting the day I had gotten my BFP and just got worse from there. I think it's the hcg that makes them hurt but I guess progesterone can do that too so who knows. Ever since my last miscarriage my boobs do hurt in the TWW so I can't use that as a symptom anymore for me.
> 
> Crystal let us know how the aspirin test goes. Ice Princess thank you for sharing all your pharmaceutical knowledge with us.
> 
> I tested 3 days ago. And it was Neg. But it was a cheap test. I have no signs of AF coming. No cramps, head aches nothing. Usually I get cramps so bad I feel them to my knees but nothing. But tomorrow I will find out if I am or not. FX'D and good Luck to!!Click to expand...

Good luck Mrs2012!!!! KMFXFY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats panda :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Got my positive OPK!!! I believe I am ovulating from my right side this time around! Had some pains on my right side. :) Can't wait to see how this cycle goes! I have had EWCM for the last few days...which hasn't happened in a VERY LONG time! I also have a higher chance of conceiving due to having my HSG done this month. So I'm praying that it's enough to get me my bfp! I just wish my DH's sperm was better! :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Yeaaa PINK! I ovulated too! :) 2WW begins!! lol


----------



## Footiec

The witch got me :cry: so I'm onto to December! Trying not to get too down about it, I know I'm not the only one who has been ttc #1 for almost 2 years! GL to all those still in with a shout in November xx


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: footiec 

Good luck Crystal and pinkpeony :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal- YAY!!!! That's so exciting!!! We should be 2WW buddies!!! Maybe I will be on here more often now since things are slowing down. I've had a pretty busy week. When do you plan to test??

Thanks Luna!!


----------



## Crystal5483

PINK I'll start testing fairly early. Especially now since I found out my diagnosis with MTHFR. I want to know AS SOON as I'm pregnant so I can inform them. Hoping that they'll take action medication wise.


----------



## PinkPeony10

What is MTHFR? How did they find out you had it?


----------



## Crystal5483

It's a genetic mutation. Causes inability to absorb B vitamins properly or something to that effect.


----------



## turtlemomma

just waiting for my third day of higher temps! I'm feeling good this month for the first time in a looooong time! FX!!!

Crystal and Peony-:dust:

Congrats Panda!

:laugh2:

PS does anyone else think some of the characters on the smilie list are so adorable? I've been trying to think of ways to use some of them but they really arent applicable... :plane::shipw::bunny:


----------



## lorojovanos

Yah PINK and CRYSTAL!


----------



## Mrs.Mason515

I'll be testing tomorrow (11/11/12)!!! Wish me luck y'all


----------



## echo

I'm testing (early) tomorrow, too. Trying to mentally prepare myself.

Good luck Mrs Mason!


----------



## MrsGruffalo

AF got me yesterday


----------



## PinkPeony10

Good luck Mrs Mason and Echo!!! Praying you both get a bfp!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

:hugs: MrsGruffalo So sorry!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: MrsGruffalo

I'm thinking about testing tomorrow too. I was going to wait and see what my progesterone was at before deciding but when I registered for the site to view it today it said I had to wait for my pin to be mailed to me before I can access anything :|
It's such a tough call but I feel like knowing it's not my month early is slightly better than getting my hopes up for several more days...


----------



## PinkPeony10

Good luck Luna!!


----------



## echo

Good luck Luna!!

:hugs: MrsGruffalo


----------



## 3athena3

Congats to all the BFP's! H & H 9 months!

Good luck to to those testing! Fx'd for you all! 

Sorry to anyone the big bad witch caught.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

:cry:I am so hurt right now, AF got me an hour ago. She snuck up on me. No warnings at all. I just don't no what happen, I mean my temp is up I even had CM. I just don't know. All I can say is that she was really cruel this time!! 11 months and nothing. I guess it was just meant for me to have Ava and that's all. I was blessed to have her. It took 4 years... :shrug:

I think I am going to wait until after the holidays to try again. I want to enjoy them with my family and this just brings me WAY down. Unitl next time....

Good Luck everyone and tons of baby dust all of ya'll!!:dust:

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!:xmas16:


----------



## hopeforbfp

So sorry MrsGrufalo and Mrs. 2012. Mrs. 2012 maybe it will happen for you while your not trying over the holidays. 

I think I'll join you ladies in testing tomorrow. Thinking positive thoughts for us all.


----------



## echo

:hugs: Mrs2010. Enjoy your holidays and time with your family.


----------



## lorojovanos

Sorry to those ladies who got AF:(

Good luck to those testing tomorrow:)


----------



## Crystal5483

Mrs. 2010 and Gruffalo SO very sorry that the witch got you :( :hug:

Good luck testing ladies!!! I wish you all the best of luck!! 

TMI ... I actually had a glob of EWCM today! That's never happened!!! Not a glob at least. We are out to dinner now and then heading to walmart after for the vitamins and aspirin to test my allergy!


----------



## echo

Good luck Crystal, hope you don't have an allergy attack!


----------



## Crystal5483

Me too lol then I can just start it daily with the added supplements! And IF I do at least it's just on my arm!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: Mrs2010

I think someone is bound to get a bfp tomorrow!


----------



## echo

I hope so!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Who who who LUNA?


----------



## godsentangel

Well ladies af caught me today so on to December for me. Not feeling completely gutted because I did learn a lot of new things this first cycle. This upcoming cycle I plan to incorporate a lot of great ideas: continuing with charting, trying out the clearblue fertility monitor i just bought along with opks, trying preseed, increasing the bd'ing, and I will resist the urge to symptom spot and poas everyday cuz it almost made me insane..lol. FX'd and GL to everyone.


----------



## Cristeena

So sorry godsentangel, gruffalo, mrs2010, and Footie :(


----------



## MirandaH

Soooooo, despite literally NEVER getting AF early...I am out. :sigh: Never say never! At least I am not waiting around and wasting money on BFNs! On to the next month!


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp went up again this morning! My temps have never.looked like this before!


----------



## Footiec

MirandaH said:


> Soooooo, despite literally NEVER getting AF early...I am out. :sigh: Never say never! At least I am not waiting around and wasting money on BFNs! On to the next month!

Sorry to hear you're out too...
See you in December...fx we get our BFP's :dust:


----------



## hopeforbfp

good luck liz, my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! My temps do look promising dont they? Im not going to test until the 16th though, im goimg.to make myself wait!


----------



## Crystal5483

Well I'm not sure how long to keep the aspirin on for but so far it's been like 15 minutes and nothing. Not to mention I clean the area with alcohol, and scratched the surface with a needle first the applied the crushed up aspirin paste...


----------



## IcePrincess

Crystal5483 said:


> Well I'm not sure how long to keep the aspirin on for but so far it's been like 15 minutes and nothing. Not to mention I clean the area with alcohol, and scratched the surface with a needle first the applied the crushed up aspirin paste...

No itching or redness? That is a good sign... Try to keep it one for 1 hour because you said it took that long for last reaction. Best of luck!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ICEPRINCESS!!! 

I was hoping you were around lol I figure I will keep it on for about an hour plus just to see what happens. I put it right where they do my normal allergy testing... On my forearm. No itching. No redness around the area. I will see if there is anything when I take it off.


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Hey I am brand new to this.. The forum and ttc :)
I have made a deal with DH: I can test tomorrow (Nov 11) if I promise to save the last one for when I am late. This is of course for my sanity since I would test daily if I had enough HPTs.
4 days before af is supposed to visit. Praying all day and night. Baby dust to everyone still waiting to test!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Welcome Faith - Good luck!

It's been over an hour and I'm about to take the paste off. Curious if anything will be underneath. 

No change it heart rate, no rash around it, no itching, no change in breathing. Nothing. 

Ok taking it off now! 

Ok it's not really red or raised. Looks pretty normal to me! 

I bought b6 and b12 and folic acid tonight. Going to start taking large doses of that to see if it helps much!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy ladies! Looks like everyone is still waiting to test but I took another test today and it was a BFP again! Still no symptoms and havent missed my period! Hope others start testing soon! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## turtlemomma

Just read an interesting article that said progesterone is the cause of pms symptoms. If you get pregnant the only difference is your pms doesnt go away, but may stay the same or in some cases become worse (because of the extra hormones your body starts producing). To me this says symptom spotting in the 2ww doesnt work because your symptoms are just progesterone related (and progesterone levels should always rise until right before your period if you ovulated!)

I'm going to keep this info in mind when tempted to symptom spot. It may help me stay a little more sane... :wacko:

Feel free to comment!


----------



## startingtotry

turtlemomma said:


> Just read an interesting article that said progesterone is the cause of pms symptoms. If you get pregnant the only difference is your pms doesnt go away, but may stay the same or in some cases become worse (because of the extra hormones your body starts producing). To me this says symptom spotting in the 2ww doesnt work because your symptoms are just progesterone related (and progesterone levels should always rise until right before your period if you ovulated!)
> 
> I'm going to keep this info in mind when tempted to symptom spot. It may help me stay a little more sane... :wacko:
> 
> Feel free to comment!

It's really hard to not symtom spot isn't it... I was talking to my friend about it this week and she was pregnant this time last year, she basically said the same thing that it was like her normal PMS symptoms and still only a couple of days before AF was due and that it just didn't go away and that is what triggered her to take the test...

... I'm trying to hold that in mind but it doesn't necessarily mean that I'll succeed in totally avoiding symptom spotting, and I guess that we all have to do what keeps us sane and I know that what keeps me sane won't be the same as what keeps other people sane! 

Feeling fairly sane this month and like I might even make it until test day.... doesn't mean that I'll hold on to that as the week continues though 

9dpo today, AF due on the 18th and hoping to not test early!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## echo

BFN for me this am. I am going to stop the progesterone. I am also going to start vaginal temping next cycle. 
Good luck to today's testers!


----------



## lizlovelust

Temp still high! When does ff say its triaphasic? My chart looks like it is doesnt it?


----------



## ttcmikeandme

echo said:


> BFN for me this am. I am going to stop the progesterone. I am also going to start vaginal temping next cycle.
> Good luck to today's testers!

You aren't out til that damn witch shows!

Good luck to all testers today, I am at 7dpo, besides taking one opk the other day to confirm that I wasn't still positive (I had 3 days in a row of +), I haven't even opened my testing drawer.:thumbup:

Echo I was thinking of temping next cycle if this isn't a bfp cycle......I have hypothyroid though and am prone to low temps; would this mess up my temping??


----------



## kel21

Liz if you get another high temp like that tomorrow it will probably say triphasic, good luck hun!

Sorry Echo, but your not out till the witch shows!

Where are all the other testers? Good luck to everyone!

So sorry for all of those the witch got :(


----------



## echo

ttcmikeandme said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this am. I am going to stop the progesterone. I am also going to start vaginal temping next cycle.
> Good luck to today's testers!
> 
> You aren't out til that damn witch shows!
> 
> Good luck to all testers today, I am at 7dpo, besides taking one opk the other day to confirm that I wasn't still positive (I had 3 days in a row of +), I haven't even opened my testing drawer.:thumbup:
> 
> Echo I was thinking of temping next cycle if this isn't a bfp cycle......I have hypothyroid though and am prone to low temps; would this mess up my temping??Click to expand...

Temping is great! A thyroid problem won't affect it, you will still see ovulation just with lower temps. GL!


----------



## lorojovanos

I agrre with ECHO. High temps or low temps doesnt matter, as long as thee is a shift in temps, youre good. Vaginal temping, generally, is more consistant but when you start it, your temps will be a bit higher than when you orally temp


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Sounds like there could be some BFPs soon!! I hope to see some tests soon!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Im excited to test, ive never ever had temps like this before!


----------



## lorojovanos

It's by far, your best looking chart so far LIZ:)
And keep in mind, just in case this cycle isnt it for you, the Clomid was successful to make you ovulate the first cycle; thats AMAZING!


----------



## luna_19

Bfn for me :(


----------



## kel21

sorry luna :(


----------



## echo

Sorry Luna. Its still early for you!


----------



## luna_19

Yeah but I'm also just not feeling anything different this month


----------



## Renner

4 days until I test ahh. I dont even want to.. feel like its going to be negative because I dont have any symptoms AT ALL. If its bfn this cycle.. im going to temp as well next cycle. My husband says he thinks were going to get pg in december.. hopefully hes right! :thumbup: He knew a month before we got pg with our daughter. 

Good luck this month everyone!

xox


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks loro! Im excitedto test!


----------



## echo

Luna, I feel the same way. Nothing is different, and for some reason I think it would be if I were pregnant. We timed bd perfectly, absolutely perfectly this cycle. But next cycle could possibly give me a BFP on my 11th wedding anniversary. <3


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: echo


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

I could be seeing things.. Or it is a VERY faint positive four days before af is due. I started crying then had to compose myself because Im so afraid I am seeing it because I want to. But all my other bfns have been stone cold single solid blue and this one just wasn't!!!!!
Testing again in 4-5 days
Good luck everyone, dont lose hope if af hasnt reared her ugly head yet xxoo


----------



## Crystal5483

ttcmikeandme said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this am. I am going to stop the progesterone. I am also going to start vaginal temping next cycle.
> Good luck to today's testers!
> 
> You aren't out til that damn witch shows!
> 
> Good luck to all testers today, I am at 7dpo, besides taking one opk the other day to confirm that I wasn't still positive (I had 3 days in a row of +), I haven't even opened my testing drawer.:thumbup:
> 
> Echo I was thinking of temping next cycle if this isn't a bfp cycle......I have hypothyroid though and am prone to low temps; would this mess up my temping??Click to expand...

I'm also hypothyroid and I get obvious temperature changes... just check out this and other past charts :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Ok LUNA and ECHO- It's still early guys and lots of women, lots, say they have ZERO symptoms before a BFP so don't give up just yet:)


----------



## Cristeena

FaithHopeLov3 said:


> I could be seeing things.. Or it is a VERY faint positive four days before af is due. I started crying then had to compose myself because Im so afraid I am seeing it because I want to. But all my other bfns have been stone cold single solid blue and this one just wasn't!!!!!
> Testing again in 4-5 days
> Good luck everyone, dont lose hope if af hasnt reared her ugly head yet xxoo

Can you take a pic and post it?? GL!


----------



## Crystal5483

Faith can you post a pic?


----------



## Sholi

luna_19 said:


> Fezzie said:
> 
> 
> Luna-maybe you released TWO eggs, or one split into two... maybe you're going to have TWINS! :)
> 
> THere was a time when the idea would have terrified me but at this point I'll take anything I can get :haha:Click to expand...

Funny you should say this as doc warned me about higher chance of twins on higher chlomid dose and i just said 'i don't care!!' Then yesterday i spent time with my friend's 4 month year old and when she started crying i panicked at having to deal with two!!!

Still after 13 months we can't be picky


----------



## echo

Cramping and spotting, so I think I ovulated earlier and af will be here tonight or tomorrow. Onwards and upwards. 
Twins would be awesome, crying and all. 
Congrats, I hope to faith.


----------



## Mintaroo

I. HATE. WAITING.

I'm going out of my mind. Still, don't want to test early. Going to wait until the 16th at least. AF is due on the 17th, I think. 


My CM is still thick, has been since I ovulated, and it usually doesn't do that. But I'm not sure there are that many early symptoms- until the thing implants and starts growing, there aren't that many changes to your body. But I'm still going out of my mind trying to find ANYTHING that makes me think I'm pregnant. Yesterday, the garbage stank really bad, and I was like "MAYBE I'M PREGNANT".


Should I test early? Testing early doesn't make me more likely to be pregnant, just tells me sooner, and it may not work. With my first pregnancy, I tested the day AFTER my period was due, and only got a very faint positive. It took three days after that until I was getting a more solid line. So there's not much point in testing early? AHHH I hate this uncertainty.


----------



## lorojovanos

:hugs:Echo


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Sigh... I tested today at 14dpo and got a bfn. I feel no signs of af though, just sore boobs and I was slightly dizzy yesterday. I am just really confused as my temps are staying high and not dropping. I normally start around 14 or 16 dpo, so I guess I will just have to wait and see. I wish my temps would clue me in on what is coming like they did last cycle with their slow but steady downward curve.


----------



## Dantz

Just wondering.. do you guys count DPO from the day of +OPK or from the day after??


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Congrats on the BFP! For some reason Im really hoping for twins so Im going to take a digital test on Tuesday and just see if it says Im farther along than I actually am! Apparently if it does, it means you are pregnant with twins!


----------



## xkatiex

add my BFP to my name for nov.4!!!!!!! anybody else??


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes, add mine! I was supposed to test on the 12th lol


----------



## Cristeena

Dantz said:


> Just wondering.. do you guys count DPO from the day of +OPK or from the day after??

Day after. I O'd on 11/8, so today I am 3 DPO


----------



## lizlovelust

I keep getting gushes of cm, amd it had a super light pink tinge to it, im also having cramps but way too early for af..


----------



## turtlemomma

I'm allergic to cheese- ate a quesadilla last night and vomited- I was 2 dpo yesterday and am wondering could the vomiting affect implantation?

ANd my temps have skyrocketed! What is going on here? keep in mind its my first month temping)


----------



## Sholi

has anyone experienced pms type moodiness during ovulation? I feel crappy and moody but am approaching ovulation or on it right now. i suppose it could also be the chlomid. it's never happened to me before. 

:dust: to all


----------



## krysb

Today is my O day. I am going to test on Thanksgiving morning, the 22nd. Please add me to this list! I just read the entire thread!


----------



## turtlemomma

Sholi said:


> has anyone experienced pms type moodiness during ovulation? I feel crappy and moody but am approaching ovulation or on it right now. i suppose it could also be the chlomid. it's never happened to me before.
> 
> :dust: to all

YES! I NEVER get moody and the clomid made me a basket case a for about 3 days during ovulation time! I was also very crampy until AF pretty much, but were less in severity from 2dpo until the day before the witch.


----------



## kel21

Wow! I'm impressed krysb! Welcome :)


----------



## turtlemomma

krysb said:


> Today is my O day. I am going to test on Thanksgiving morning, the 22nd. Please add me to this list! I just read the entire thread!

Were testing the same day! FX for you!


----------



## luna_19

wow turtle look at those temps! :thumbup:
I'm a little confused why you didn't get crosshairs today, you definitely o'ed on cd16 :)


----------



## lizlovelust

lizlovelust said:


> I keep getting gushes of cm, amd it had a super light pink tinge to it, im also having cramps but way too early for af..

What do you ladies think?


----------



## turtlemomma

luna_19 said:


> wow turtle look at those temps! :thumbup:
> I'm a little confused why you didn't get crosshairs today, you definitely o'ed on cd16 :)

RIGHT? I thought for sure they'd add it today! I even re-added two temps that I had discarded (hadnt gotten enough sleep before temping). I think FF needs 6 low temps then three consecutive days of higher temps... :wacko: Maybe tomorrow?

Liz- sounds promising! :thumbup:


----------



## PinkPeony10

Could you add me to Nov 22nd please? Thank you!


----------



## lizlovelust

My cramps are slowly getting worse, too early for af though, no sign of her either.


----------



## turtlemomma

lizlovelust said:


> My cramps are slowly getting worse, too early for af though, no sign of her either.

If youre 8 dpo today then it could be implantation- I wouldnt start testing until at least 12 though or you'll drive yourself crazy!


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh i hope its inplantation!fx!!


----------



## AMYMAGILL

I'm testing the 15th had a few symptoms
sore boobs, constipation , sore teeth, struggling to stay awake.
what do you think ? could it be possible I have finally fallen


----------



## turtlemomma

Just found out a friend is pregnant- With twins- and it happened right away. :( happy for them but sad too.


----------



## PinkPeony10

:hugs: Turtlemomma! I totally understand how you're feeling! Hang in there! It will be your turn soon!


----------



## AMYMAGILL

I know how you feel my best friend wasn't even trying for a baby and she fell.
my turn will come as will yours. 
don't forget it's also hard for them to tell you the news as well.
my best friend broke down when she rung me


----------



## lorojovanos

:hugs: to everyone having a rough time

So, I've got cramps so bad, it is in par with period cramps; how can AF be coming only 8 days into the LP?:cry:


----------



## echo

Well, I've googled clomid, and apparently strong cramps in the tww are a side effect. Hot water bottle?


----------



## echo

So don't count yourself out! :hugs:


----------



## graysmommy

i know its kind of late but ill be testing on the 14th, day after AF is due..if I make it that far!!


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Well, I've googled clomid, and apparently strong cramps in the tww are a side effect. Hot water bottle?

I just dont recall it being like this. I'm not dying in pain by any means, but super uncomfortable. I got back to May cycle, and thorugh my whole LP, I had like 3 days of cramps or so, now im on 8 days straight!


----------



## echo

Hopefully that is a good thing!


----------



## Crystal5483

Super Sore throat.. Please do not effect my temp I'm the AM!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Loro and Liz I'm hoping your cramps are a good sign. Margo I'm so sorry. BFN for me this morning too. I've been feeling some low cramps/pressure also yesterday and today.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy quick question, can you get a BFP from a miscarriage 4 months ago?


----------



## startingtotry

I've just posted this in another thread but thought I'd put it here incase any of you ladies know anything about it....

I had a horrible 2 hours last night with a gall stones flare up (some genetic things predispositions are just nasty aren't they) it was absolute agony and pacing at 2 in the morning is never going to be good...

I've spoken to the doctor about it before and he said that having gall stones shouldn't make any difference with trying to get pregnant... but I'm 9-10dpo and if it was my month I'd be around implantation, surely being in that much pain would cause a problem?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Colormefamous did you get blood tests to monitor your hcg level after the miscarriage? My doctor gave me weekly blood tests until my hcg went down to 0. If you did get monitored then no you wouldn't get a BFP. I think in some cases the body doesn't expell the pregnancy completely and hcg doesn't fall like its supposed to. I think at that point women need a D&C. Ladies correct me if I'm wrong here because I have absolutely no experiences to back up what I'm saying. Most likely though if your cycles have been back to normal, this is a real BFP for you.


----------



## krysb

graysmommy said:


> i know its kind of late but ill be testing on the 14th, day after AF is due..if I make it that far!!

you can do it!!


----------



## lizlovelust

temp is still up, ff still doesnt say triaphasic but sure looks it!


----------



## echo

I don't know anything about gallstones, sorry!


----------



## lorojovanos

I was sooooooo tempted to test this mornnig, but I held out!


----------



## Mintaroo

My boobs hurt this morning. MY BOOBS HURT! YAY!

Every single morning I wake up, sit on the toilet, and have an internal argument about testing right then and there. Uuuugh can't hold out much longer. I WANT TO KNOW, DAMN IT.


----------



## echo

Good job holding out ladies!

I'll keep rooting for you! I really hope to see some bfp's on here soon, as November seems so much different from previous months. 

afm....still spotting, but red instead of brown. Temp has plummeted. I know I'm not out until the witch shows full force, but.....I am out. I know that. Breasts aren't as sore, fatigue isn't there. Hopefully she won't just keep teasing me with the damn spotting and show up so I can start fresh. Looking forward to December! If my cycles stay regular I should ovulate around December 1. No stress. Thinking happy thoughts.


----------



## Mintaroo

echo said:


> Good job holding out ladies!
> 
> I'll keep rooting for you! I really hope to see some bfp's on here soon, as November seems so much different from previous months.
> 
> afm....still spotting, but red instead of brown. Temp has plummeted. I know I'm not out until the witch shows full force, but.....I am out. I know that. Breasts aren't as sore, fatigue isn't there. Hopefully she won't just keep teasing me with the damn spotting and show up so I can start fresh. Looking forward to December! If my cycles stay regular I should ovulate around December 1. No stress. Thinking happy thoughts.

:hugs: A Christmas BFP would be pretty awesome. (And my fingers are crossed AF doesn't show up and you get a giant surprise later this week.)


----------



## lorojovanos

:hugs: ECHO


----------



## luna_19

Well temp going down, looks like it's onto December for me :(


----------



## Platinumvague

I test at only 9po because I'm two days late for AF and I've had a lot of runny watery cm.Im scared to say its a true positive because its a first response and I read those are infamous for false positives.it is pink in color and I am early to test so I will keep testing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## echo

Luna, I've got my FX'd for you!!

Platinum, from what I have heard it is dollar store tests (pink evaps) and the blue dyes that are infamous for evaps. First response are pretty reliable!


----------



## lizlovelust

platinum thats a bfp!!! congrats!!!


----------



## 3athena3

startingtotry said:


> I've just posted this in another thread but thought I'd put it here incase any of you ladies know anything about it....
> 
> I had a horrible 2 hours last night with a gall stones flare up (some genetic things predispositions are just nasty aren't they) it was absolute agony and pacing at 2 in the morning is never going to be good...
> 
> I've spoken to the doctor about it before and he said that having gall stones shouldn't make any difference with trying to get pregnant... but I'm 9-10dpo and if it was my month I'd be around implantation, surely being in that much pain would cause a problem?

I actually have first hand experience with this. I had gallstones and was actually scheduled to have surgery to have my gallbladder removed. I found out I was pg during the pre-op testing. I had been in alot of pain as well. The surgery was postponed until after I gave birth but I had a healthy pregnancy and baby. So the gallbladder issue didn't effect my ability to get pregnant but I did have hyperemisis (extreme nausea and vomiting from it) but all I needed was occasional IV fluids to prevent dehydration. 

Hope you are feeling better! Good luck and take care of yourself!


----------



## xkatiex

*startingtotry* in May i started having alot of problems with my gallbladder. my dr. said she wouldn't let me do any sort of treatments and i should use protection until i got my gallbladder removed. she said getting your gallbladder removed while you are pregnant is very risky for you and your baby. Also pregnancy can bring more attacks on, so if you decide to stick it out it could possibly get worse. gallbladder problems run alot through my family. my cousins dr. told her the same thing.

so just be cautious for your sake and future baby.


----------



## xkatiex

*startingtotry* also heating pads and laying on your side works wonders on attacks!


----------



## 3athena3

Platinumvague said:


> I test at only 9po because I'm two days late for AF and I've had a lot of runny watery cm.Im scared to say its a true positive because its a first response and I read those are infamous for false positives.it is pink in color and I am early to test so I will keep testing

Looks like a BFP to me! Never heard of evaps on FRER and I can see the line even on my phone. Congrats! Hope the line kerps getting darker for you!


----------



## krysb

platinum: looks like time to celebrate for sure :)


----------



## kel21

Congrats Platinum!!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats platinum! Frers definitely don't get evaps, I've taken enough to know ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

oi tmi but.i have the worst diarrhea today, painful too :( im not sick at all either.


----------



## Platinumvague

Thanks ladies.I feel a lot better knowing they don't get evaps as much as I thought! I was for sure those where the ones that had them.Good luck to everyone.This is our last baby so I'm sending lots of baby dust!


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> Well temp going down, looks like it's onto December for me :(

:hugs:LUNA


----------



## Stevi11

I didnt get to do my Reiki Session this weekend. Everyone was sick. I was pretty bummed but we are going to try for next weekend. But we definatly stayed busing other ways lol I ovulated on Sat. CD12! I am finally in the window my doctor wanted me to be


----------



## Dantz

Stevi11 said:


> I didnt get to do my Reiki Session this weekend. Everyone was sick. I was pretty bummed but we are going to try for next weekend. But we definatly stayed busing other ways lol I ovulated on Sat. CD12! I am finally in the window my doctor wanted me to be

What is a Reiki Session??


----------



## Dantz

I've been having sharp pains/crampiness on BOTH sides. Is this a bad sign? They're like ov cramps not like AF cramps.


----------



## gizette

2 more days!


----------



## Tower6

Is anyone on? I need help figuring my body out! Idk what is goin on! Read my post from yesterday to today and see if u can help... I'll be on and waiting to chat.. Help!


----------



## Tower6

So If u read I had 
Iud removal oct 23 
Actively tried up until Sunday the 5th 
Tons of symptoms
Wait gain 
frequent urination
Acne
Hot and cold
I mean literaly almost everything
But then on wednesday I started noticing huge amounts of CM like peak ovulation types
but DH was gone for the week so I was really positive that if this was peak I missed it :( 
Then wed CP was SUPER low and almost fluffy. By Friday was high n a little hard and Sunday back to normal (for me) 
I woke up today with diareahea again! And this time when I wiped I'm pretty sure it's AF.... 
SOO was I off cuz of the iud? 
But even if that's the case then how would I have my OD Wednesday and then start today? Especially when finally after all3 prior pregnancies they found out I O the last day of my period which would technically make me infertile had I actually been trying any of those times! 
Whew sorry that was TMI in a ramble to plea for anyone to help me disect this!

Oh and even worse DH is back home today after the week of being gone and not AF dares to show up of coarse!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry I can't help you hon...I've never had an iud and I don't check CP. 
I hope you get your answers soon:)


----------



## echo

HI Tower, I have never had an IUD, but I have had friends who have. Because of the constant hormones the IUD gave you, your body needs time to adjust. That doesn't mean you won't ovulate, and that doesn't mean you can't get pregnant right away. But your hormones aren't going to be stable right off the bat. 
As far as cervical position, are you checking at the same time every day? It will take you a couple months to get used to your patterns. The cervix moves around a lot. It is different in the morning from the evening and afternoon. It is soft open and wet right before ovulation, but can stay that way for a few days after ovulation, too, and if ovulation doesn't occur, can go back to firm, then open up again later. 
So give your body time, and if you suspect something is up, test. Some women have normal cycles right after birth control, while others bodies take months to recover.
:hug: and good luck.


----------



## Platinumvague

Tower6 said:


> So If u read I had
> Iud removal oct 23
> Actively tried up until Sunday the 5th
> Tons of symptoms
> Wait gain
> frequent urination
> Acne
> Hot and cold
> I mean literaly almost everything
> But then on wednesday I started noticing huge amounts of CM like peak ovulation types
> but DH was gone for the week so I was really positive that if this was peak I missed it :(
> Then wed CP was SUPER low and almost fluffy. By Friday was high n a little hard and Sunday back to normal (for me)
> I woke up today with diareahea again! And this time when I wiped I'm pretty sure it's AF....
> SOO was I off cuz of the iud?
> But even if that's the case then how would I have my OD Wednesday and then start today? Especially when finally after all3 prior pregnancies they found out I O the last day of my period which would technically make me infertile had I actually been trying any of those times!
> Whew sorry that was TMI in a ramble to plea for anyone to help me disect this!
> 
> Oh and even worse DH is back home today after the week of being gone and not AF dares to show up of coarse!!


I had Paragard for two years before I got pregnant with my daughter.never had a normal cycle after removal and got pregnant within 3 cycles.This time I only had it a month and I was having horrible side effects so I had it removed.My ovulation was 9 days late and I was still able to get pregnant this first try for our second.


----------



## Tower6

I am pos it's AF- not urination but when i wipe it's heavy! Sorry tmi
So if that's the case and I am almost positive I ovulated wednesday then when would that put my next days to try?


----------



## Sholi

echo said:


> Well, I've googled clomid, and apparently strong cramps in the tww are a side effect. Hot water bottle?

in ' what to expect when you're expecting' there's a bit on avoiding heat.

'Avoid hot baths and direct exposure to heating pads and electric blankets.' 

apparently increased body temperature interferes with conception. I think it's better if you use it when you actually have AF just in case.


----------



## turtlemomma

startingtotry said:


> I've just posted this in another thread but thought I'd put it here incase any of you ladies know anything about it....
> 
> I had a horrible 2 hours last night with a gall stones flare up (some genetic things predispositions are just nasty aren't they) it was absolute agony and pacing at 2 in the morning is never going to be good...
> 
> I've spoken to the doctor about it before and he said that having gall stones shouldn't make any difference with trying to get pregnant... but I'm 9-10dpo and if it was my month I'd be around implantation, surely being in that much pain would cause a problem?

I havent read this whole post so not sure what other ladies have said...

I also have gallstones. I had a flare up 2 days ago at 2dpo. My doctor said it wont affect anything (not sure about 9dpo though). However, if you are ttc, and having flare ups, know that they are probably only going to get worse if you get pregnant. Try to find a trigger and avoid that food like its poison! For me its dairy, especially cheese, which I've read is really common. GL! :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

My phone is on the fritz so I tried, but no luck... need to invest in an IPHONE lol


----------



## turtlemomma

FF finally gave me crosshairs! It added them for the wrong day so I did a little tweaking (bad me). :)


----------



## echo

Sholi said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've googled clomid, and apparently strong cramps in the tww are a side effect. Hot water bottle?
> 
> in ' what to expect when you're expecting' there's a bit on avoiding heat.
> 
> 'Avoid hot baths and direct exposure to heating pads and electric blankets.'
> 
> apparently increased body temperature interferes with conception. I think it's better if you use it when you actually have AF just in case.Click to expand...

From what I have read, there is no evidence to prove heat damages the chance of conception. What does "What to expect.." use to back that up? I'd like to read about it. I couldn't find anything by googling the info. An ivf clinic even wrote they suggest using a heating pad to help ease the cramps after transfer? I guess it depends on the situation?

Chinese medicine has a different philosophy, particularly if you have kidney yang or 'cold uterus', then a Chinese doctor would prescribe warm foods, drinks and the use of a hot water bottle. But I realize not everyone follows Eastern medicine principles. My husband and I tend to follow Eastern practices. We have an apothecary of herbs, and he practices Shiatsu and other stuff.


----------



## FaithHopeLov3

Crystal5483 said:


> Faith can you post a pic?

Unfortunately no, and now I'm convinced I was seeing something I wanted which wasn't there.. DH said he didn't think it was :cry: how humiliating.. to boot I am even more confused this morning because I woke up and bbs were still sore (not as itchy and brutally sore, but still tender) and I noticed spotting (sorry if tmi). I looked at my calendar and I am still sure af is due on the 15th or 16th lmp was Oct 17 and I'm NEVER early..EVER. I've been a day or two late, but usually it's me miscalculating or a change in my activity level and now I'm feeling so defeated because I don't understand how I couldn't be pg. This early just doesn't make sense for the :witch: to show :cry::cry:

Do I dare put myself further into denial and hold onto my last hope of ...implantation bleeding


----------



## turtlemomma

FaithHopeLov3 said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Faith can you post a pic?
> 
> Unfortunately no, and now I'm convinced I was seeing something I wanted which wasn't there.. DH said he didn't think it was :cry: how humiliating.. to boot I am even more confused this morning because I woke up and bbs were still sore (not as itchy and brutally sore, but still tender) and I noticed spotting (sorry if tmi). I looked at my calendar and I am still sure af is due on the 15th or 16th lmp was Oct 17 and I'm NEVER early..EVER. I've been a day or two late, but usually it's me miscalculating or a change in my activity level and now I'm feeling so defeated because I don't understand how I couldn't be pg. This early just doesn't make sense for the :witch: to show :cry::cry:
> 
> Do I dare put myself further into denial and hold onto my last hope of ...implantation bleedingClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

well i caved and did a dollar store hpt, bfn of course


----------



## Photogmommy

I O'ed on the 9th, Currently 3dpo. Testing on the 26th if i can wait that long. add me to the list please.


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> well i caved and did a dollar store hpt, bfn of course

I had a BFN on a FRER:cry:


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats platinum!!!!


----------



## tmcrowe

Congrats platinum!!!! 

I am currently 8dpo - I'll be testing 12/14 via blood work! 


Good LUCK EVERYONE!!! Congrat's to ALL those with BFP'S !!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> well i caved and did a dollar store hpt, bfn of course
> 
> I had a BFN on a FRER:cry:Click to expand...

we still have time! :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Photog- so sorry to see you MC'd... :hugs:

GL and FX this month!!!


----------



## Photogmommy

turtlemomma said:


> Photog- so sorry to see you MC'd... :hugs:
> 
> GL and FX this month!!!

Thanks so much, its been a rough couple of weeks. I oed on the 9th, 10days after MC (bananas). So hopefully i get a bfp and a sticky bean.


----------



## startingtotry

Thank you to the ladies who have offered advice about the gallstones. I've had them for about 3 years and it only flares up about 2 or 3 times a year, so my doctor is reluctant to go down the route of removing them at this point, he also said that he had no concerns about me trying for a baby, though I am aware that being pregnant can sometimes make gallstones worse. 

I guess that it just caught me a little on the hop last night because it's the first time that I've had a flare up since we started TTC. I don't seem to have a regular trigger but it's always after something particularly naughty (cheese last night) so I'm back to being ultra careful.

I normally have to walk and pace, anything to keep moving and on my feet but a hot water bottle definitely helps when it eases off and I finally get to sleep! 

On the plus side when I had a scan in June to check how they were the radiographer asked if I'd ever been hospitalised with the pain and when I said no, she made the comment that if I could handle the gallstones then I would be good at labour pains one day! Not really a trade off I'd chose but nice to know!

Thanks again ladies! :flower:


----------



## Sarahrn04

So I tested early. I am 12d/po and my HCG trigger shot. I've read a lot of places that the HCG is out of your system after 10 days....so anyway We got a :bfp: today!!!!! I'm going to wait a few more days and test again to be sure, but at this point we are cautiously optimistic! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## luna_19

lorojovanos said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> well i caved and did a dollar store hpt, bfn of course
> 
> I had a BFN on a FRER:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

omg, so i thought it was a bfn, but maybe its a bfp? i took this photo fairly soon after i peed on it..what do you think??? its the clearest line ive ever seen!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test70051


----------



## lorojovanos

I can see something LIZ, but I always get a line on that brand. 
Id test again with a new brand hon


----------



## lizlovelust

ive never gotten such a clear line likw this before! im buying frers friday


----------



## babysaa

Platinumvague said:


> I test at only 9po because I'm two days late for AF and I've had a lot of runny watery cm.Im scared to say its a true positive because its a first response and I read those are infamous for false positives.it is pink in color and I am early to test so I will keep testing

Congrats hunny!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months :flower:
FX we can all join you soon over on the other side on the pregnancy forum 

Hugs :hugs: to those who got a BFN, hoping December is our month. If you haven't already done so, please don't forget to join the December Thread!

GL to those who are still waiting to test this month....lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## 9mclater

Im 13 dpo and ill be testing tomorrow morning 14th November grats liz it looks positive to me xoxoxoxo baby dust to all and good luck on your testing days


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks 9m, i sure hope its my bfp!


----------



## turtlemomma

Liz- there definitely is a line- wait a few more days and test with a frer! 

GL 9mclater!

So sorry to everyone with BFN or Af got. :hugs:


----------



## gizette

lizlovelust said:


> omg, so i thought it was a bfn, but maybe its a bfp? i took this photo fairly soon after i peed on it..what do you think??? its the clearest line ive ever seen!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test70051

That looks like a clear BFP to me!!!

I had positive Saturday and a questionable positive Sat. I just POAS, a FRER, and got a BFN. AF is due in two days so it would have shown up. 
I was prepared for it so, I'm sort of bummed but ok.


----------



## lizlovelust

you not out until af shows!


----------



## gizette

lizlovelust said:


> you not out until af shows!

I'm out....TMI, but I have gas that feels like my PMS gas. I was convinced I was- I have been SUPER tired, bad back aches & moody.

I'm o.k, it was our first month


----------



## lizlovelust

aww im sorry!


----------



## 9mclater

I do have a question if anyone knows the answer, i have a cycle that af starts on the 19th of ever month (she owns a calendar and knows what months have 31 or 30 days, lol) but i know i ovulated around the 1st that would put me tomorrow at 14 dpo even though it wont be day of missed period being 14 dpo would still give me a result that is safe right?
thanks in advance laidies


----------



## lorojovanos

9mclater said:


> I do have a question if anyone knows the answer, i have a cycle that af starts on the 19th of ever month (she owns a calendar and knows what months have 31 or 30 days, lol) but i know i ovulated around the 1st that would put me tomorrow at 14 dpo even though it wont be day of missed period being 14 dpo would still give me a result that is safe right?
> thanks in advance laidies

I think youre safe to test:thumbup:

AFM- I'm not super optimistic for tomorrows test seeing with my bfns today and being only 10dpo but Ill test tm with an FRER. If nothing, I'll try and wait until Friday. BUT I am super bloated, Matt made a comment about it. I have lost 15 lbs in the last six weeks but my belly is bloated. Still cramping big time


----------



## 9mclater

lorojovanos said:


> 9mclater said:
> 
> 
> I do have a question if anyone knows the answer, i have a cycle that af starts on the 19th of ever month (she owns a calendar and knows what months have 31 or 30 days, lol) but i know i ovulated around the 1st that would put me tomorrow at 14 dpo even though it wont be day of missed period being 14 dpo would still give me a result that is safe right?
> thanks in advance laidies
> 
> I think youre safe to test:thumbup:
> 
> AFM- I'm not super optimistic for tomorrows test seeing with my bfns today and being only 10dpo but Ill test tm with an FRER. If nothing, I'll try and wait until Friday. BUT I am super bloated, Matt made a comment about it. I have lost 15 lbs in the last six weeks but my belly is bloated. Still cramping big timeClick to expand...

Will admit I have cramps too, mainly on the right side but im sure its the long road to af, I usually get pain for like 7 days before she comes, fingers crossed you get 1 huge bfp instead of the dreaded witch


----------



## echo

Everything is crossed for you Loro!


----------



## gizette

How is it that I had 2 faint positives on Saturday, and now nothing? This pee was pretty diluted, it was at 7pm.....

But if it was legit wouldn't the lines be getting darker?


----------



## 9mclater

gizette said:


> How is it that I had 2 faint positives on Saturday, and now nothing? This pee was pretty diluted, it was at 7pm.....
> 
> But if it was legit wouldn't the lines be getting darker?


I hope it does turn out to be a BFP, 2 months ago I did 3 tests 2 same brand 1 different all positive went to my docs and even he was excited, he gave a a hcg lvl test and it was neg, i rang both preg test companies to tell them that i had faulty tests and took pics and sent them to their e-mail to prove the pos and got told that although rare it does happen and that they are sorry for any confusion, i was gutted as you could imagine, fingers crossed for you and getting a darker positive test. xoxox


----------



## luna_19

Good luck loro your chart still looks great :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Thanks LUNA! How are you doing hon?


----------



## Dantz

I guess nobody knows about cramping on both sides? Or about an Reiki session? I feel invisible here..


----------



## lorojovanos

Dantz said:


> I guess nobody knows about cramping on both sides? Or about an Reiki session? I feel invisible here..

Oh dont feel invisible hon. 
I've been having cramps since ovulation, it is mostly on the left side but the last two days, its been back and forth on both sides. Thats in essence all thats been going on with me. How about u?


----------



## echo

Reiki is energy work, sometimes involving crystals.


----------



## Dantz

Thank you two for replying! Interesting about Reiki.. never heard of it. 

My cramping keeps switching back and forth. I've always thought it would be kind of cool to go into the doctor and be like "I'm preggo.. on this side." just to prove to OH how in-tune I am with my body lol but not this month! I'm all over the place. I think I'm too early for implantation though. I'm only 6dpo today


----------



## lorojovanos

Implanting can happen as early as 6dpo. I wish you much luck


----------



## hopeforbfp

BFN for me again this morning. 
Wow congrats Loro on the weight loss. I have been working out pretty regularly for about 3 weeks now and haven't lost a single pound. I'm not a very patient person.


----------



## turtlemomma

GL Loro!

Dantz- I always get cramps switching from one side to the other- don't really know what it means but it makes me feel like my ovaries are working. ;)

4dpo and my boobs are really sore- was hoping this wouldn't happen (a typical pms symptom that always starts early!) well, I guess I'll just wait and see what happens. 'Sigh'


----------



## Charliegirl27

Sarahrn04 said:


> So I tested early. I am 12d/po and my HCG trigger shot. I've read a lot of places that the HCG is out of your system after 10 days....so anyway We got a :bfp: today!!!!! I'm going to wait a few more days and test again to be sure, but at this point we are cautiously optimistic! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats and share the :dust:


----------



## Sarahrn04

tested again this morning just to be sure, it's still faint, as I am still a few days away from the end of my cycle, but it's still :bfp:


----------



## Crystal5483

I have been getting cramping on both sides.... like minor pinching really. And I had lower backache yesterday. I can't say for sure if the lower backache was anything or if it's just because I'm sick. Got some rest last night... about 9 1/2 hours of sleep lol and I feel much better today. Think I'm going to repeat that tonight. 

3dpo and I have no desire to test... I MUST be sick lol ... yes I know that 3dpo is a definite BFN but I am such a POAS addict that I start early early to just fulfill that need hahahaa


----------



## echo

Congrats Sarah!


----------



## hopeforbfp

I am so upset right now. My temp plummeted this morning and I'm only 12 DPO. I don't know what is going on with my body. I should be expecting AF today according to my temperature. What can cause a LP to get shorter? Can you even get pregnant if you have an 11 day LP?


----------



## echo

Your LP can range. Like mine is 13-17 days. Rarely, but occasionally the 17, most often 13/14. Hopefully it is not af, and it is just a temp drop, which can happen. My fingers are crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## echo

Maybe it is an implantation dip?


----------



## lizlovelust

temp went up even more tlday, ff still doesnt say triaphasic...? i kept having dream after.dream last night tjat i was getting clear bright positive hpts, i hope it comes truw!


----------



## lorojovanos

HOPE- I hope that AF doesnt come for you hon
LIZ- You don't need a triphasic chart to be pregnant; lots of women have tri charts that are, but lots of women who arent do also. So I wouldnt worry too much about it!
AFM- BFN with my FRER this morning


----------



## Cristeena

Congrats Sarah!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks loro, my chart sure looks good though right? ive never had it look so nice before!


----------



## Mintaroo

I was stupid and tested early. :nope: :bfn: I was hoping I'd get an early positive result. I can't believe I caved.

Now I'm really really sad. :cry: I know I'm not out until AF shows up, but this sucks.


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> thanks loro, my chart sure looks good though right? ive never had it look so nice before!

It's got nice looking post o temps for sure. I think its because this may the the first cycle where you have for sure ovulated; there is absolutely no questionning that. You must be elated that the Clomid worked!


----------



## Dantz

Congrats Sarah!! Hopefully your :bfp: will jumpstart lots of others on here. This thread still seems to be moving pretty slow this month :( 

AFM- I tested this morning (I'm only 7dpo) and obviously got a :bfn: I wasn't really upset, though, because I knew it was too early. But hey, can't hurt to try right? ;) 

Two questions:
1. How long after implantation am I likely to get a bfp? Had some strange cramping yesterday, thought maybe that was IM, but idk. No IB yet.
2. How long after you get your bfp do you have to stop lifting stuff? I'm moving in a little over a month. Just wondering.


----------



## Stevi11

WOW. I dont check on this site for 3 days and i feel so behind lol. I am now 2dpo. Nothing to report.

Congrats on the BFP's 

Dantz-sorry about not getting back to you, i'm glad someone answered your question.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats sarah! H&H 9 months! 

Dantz- as far as I understand it it takes at least 2-3 days after implantation for HCG levels to be picked up by HPT. As for lifting when I was pg with DS the dr advised against lifting more than 10-15 lbs. and always make sure to lift with your legs :) 

Afm- 10dpo BFN on FRER. Trying to keep hope it is just too early to test. We time Bd very well this month and I would really like a birthday BFP for my hubby.


----------



## lizlovelust

lorojovanos said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> thanks loro, my chart sure looks good though right? ive never had it look so nice before!
> 
> It's got nice looking post o temps for sure. I think its because this may the the first cycle where you have for sure ovulated; there is absolutely no questionning that. You must be elated that the Clomid worked!Click to expand...

im sooooo happy clomid worked! it feels great knowing that, but i do i oed at leAst once before because my nips hurt like hell once before like they do now! 

as far as today goes, i feel nauseous, nad cramps, had to wake up in the middlw of the night last night to ise the batjroom! oh and loads of watery/creamy cm, feels likw i wet myself!


----------



## lorojovanos

LUNA- Massive temp jump this morning at 11dpo... are you feeling better today?
ECHO-How are you doing this morning love?


----------



## Sholi

echo said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've googled clomid, and apparently strong cramps in the tww are a side effect. Hot water bottle?
> 
> in ' what to expect when you're expecting' there's a bit on avoiding heat.
> 
> 'Avoid hot baths and direct exposure to heating pads and electric blankets.'
> 
> apparently increased body temperature interferes with conception. I think it's better if you use it when you actually have AF just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have read, there is no evidence to prove heat damages the chance of conception. What does "What to expect.." use to back that up? I'd like to read about it. I couldn't find anything by googling the info. An ivf clinic even wrote they suggest using a heating pad to help ease the cramps after transfer? I guess it depends on the situation?
> 
> Chinese medicine has a different philosophy, particularly if you have kidney yang or 'cold uterus', then a Chinese doctor would prescribe warm foods, drinks and the use of a hot water bottle. But I realize not everyone follows Eastern medicine principles. My husband and I tend to follow Eastern practices. We have an apothecary of herbs, and he practices Shiatsu and other stuff.Click to expand...

I've googled it and found lots of info on avoiding heat during conception and pregnancy.

In 'what to expect...', it's just a paragraph in the trying for the next baby section that tells you to shape up but keep cool. It encourages you to exercise but avoid becoming overheated and then goes on to say what I quoted yesterday. It doesn't actually go into a detailed account of how and why it would be non beneficial. 

I don't know, I suppose we all choose to follow different paths.


----------



## tmcrowe

:hugs:


Dantz said:


> I guess nobody knows about cramping on both sides? Or about an Reiki session? I feel invisible here..

I feel ya hon! I started cramping/twinging at 3dpo. Mostly right ovary/uterus twinges, but the pain has ranged from Mild to Moderate & seems to jump back & forth between ovaries? Weird. I've had a few scares with heavy severe cramping. ( Ectopic Pregnancy back in June makes me on edge ) I am now at 9dpo and my cramping/twinges have reduced quite a bit, and I still have 7 days till AF is expected.


I do suffer with endo. so that could be a reason for all over pain too, but that's on a more moderate level and usually the pain doesn't affect me till a few days before AF is due.. This has been different for me, maybe because I am paying much closer attention now too.

Good luck to you!!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## tmcrowe

Sholi said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've googled clomid, and apparently strong cramps in the tww are a side effect. Hot water bottle?
> 
> in ' what to expect when you're expecting' there's a bit on avoiding heat.
> 
> 'Avoid hot baths and direct exposure to heating pads and electric blankets.'
> 
> apparently increased body temperature interferes with conception. I think it's better if you use it when you actually have AF just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have read, there is no evidence to prove heat damages the chance of conception. What does "What to expect.." use to back that up? I'd like to read about it. I couldn't find anything by googling the info. An ivf clinic even wrote they suggest using a heating pad to help ease the cramps after transfer? I guess it depends on the situation?
> 
> Chinese medicine has a different philosophy, particularly if you have kidney yang or 'cold uterus', then a Chinese doctor would prescribe warm foods, drinks and the use of a hot water bottle. But I realize not everyone follows Eastern medicine principles. My husband and I tend to follow Eastern practices. We have an apothecary of herbs, and he practices Shiatsu and other stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I've googled it and found lots of info on avoiding heat during conception and pregnancy.
> 
> In 'what to expect...', it's just a paragraph in the trying for the next baby section that tells you to shape up but keep cool. It encourages you to exercise but avoid becoming overheated and then goes on to say what I quoted yesterday. It doesn't actually go into a detailed account of how and why it would be non beneficial.
> 
> I don't know, I suppose we all choose to follow different paths.Click to expand...


I've heard to try your best to avoid heat also. Though sometimes my endo gets the best of me, and my only option is to take a hot bath.. I feel guilty everytime. Usually I curl up with a heating paid, but now that were ttc I locked it away! 

Good luck to you guys! 
:dust::dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

my cramps kinda feel like i have to go to the bathroom but dont have to go. really annoying...


----------



## tmcrowe

lizlovelust said:


> my cramps kinda feel like i have to go to the bathroom but dont have to go. really annoying...

I get that too! Started 3-4dpo! It has eased up somewhat now, though it did wake me up this morning, had to sprint to the BR, hahaha..
That is something that I DID experience with my prior pregnancies as well. :)


----------



## lizlovelust

tmcrowe said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> my cramps kinda feel like i have to go to the bathroom but dont have to go. really annoying...
> 
> I get that too! Started 3-4dpo! It has eased up somewhat now, though it did wake me up this morning, had to sprint to the BR, hahaha..
> That is something that I DID experience with my prior pregnancies as well. :)Click to expand...

wow thank you! i hope its a good sign for us! i know my chart looks great too!


----------



## echo

I'm out.

Good luck to the rest of the November testers, I'll be stalking.


----------



## lorojovanos

:hug:ECHO
Good luck vaginal temping this cycle, hopefully you'll see a big difference


----------



## lizlovelust

awww im so sorry echo :hugs:


----------



## echo

Sholi said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've googled clomid, and apparently strong cramps in the tww are a side effect. Hot water bottle?
> 
> in ' what to expect when you're expecting' there's a bit on avoiding heat.
> 
> 'Avoid hot baths and direct exposure to heating pads and electric blankets.'
> 
> apparently increased body temperature interferes with conception. I think it's better if you use it when you actually have AF just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> From what I have read, there is no evidence to prove heat damages the chance of conception. What does "What to expect.." use to back that up? I'd like to read about it. I couldn't find anything by googling the info. An ivf clinic even wrote they suggest using a heating pad to help ease the cramps after transfer? I guess it depends on the situation?
> 
> Chinese medicine has a different philosophy, particularly if you have kidney yang or 'cold uterus', then a Chinese doctor would prescribe warm foods, drinks and the use of a hot water bottle. But I realize not everyone follows Eastern medicine principles. My husband and I tend to follow Eastern practices. We have an apothecary of herbs, and he practices Shiatsu and other stuff.Click to expand...
> 
> I've googled it and found lots of info on avoiding heat during conception and pregnancy.
> 
> In 'what to expect...', it's just a paragraph in the trying for the next baby section that tells you to shape up but keep cool. It encourages you to exercise but avoid becoming overheated and then goes on to say what I quoted yesterday. It doesn't actually go into a detailed account of how and why it would be non beneficial.
> 
> I don't know, I suppose we all choose to follow different paths.Click to expand...

Yeah, there is a lot of information out there and I personally don't think everything fits everyone. We all do whatever we can in the effort to make a baby, from spoonfuls of honey daily and green tea, to ultrasounds and clomid. Every body is different, which is why, I think there are so many books out there on what to do and what not to do (I have 3, they all have differences). In the end, I think we do things intuitively, as biologically our bodies do know what they are supposed to do. I like non-evasive and natural medicine, and I have seen effects from it. But I do want a baby, so when I get my insurance under way, I am heading for all the hormone tests and ultrasounds. If it is covered, I will start weekly acupuncture treatments for fertility. But hubby and I decided we would not go for ivf if that were the only option. If that were the case, we are adopting. We're okay with that.
Lots of :dust: to you.


----------



## tmcrowe

echo said:


> I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of the November testers, I'll be stalking.

So sorry Echo :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:

CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *COLORMEFAMOUS, PLATINUMVAGUE, PANDSPOT, and SARAHRN04* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


:test: :test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, MEANT2BAMOM, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, BABYMABEY, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, ES89, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84, GUMPYTTC5, KAT S, PJSTENSGAARD, RUNNERGRL, AZBABYDUST, NAVWAG, WANTABELLY, GEM1210390, KEL21, KELSEYK,TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, ICEPRINCESS, MRS.MASON515, BEAUTIFULLEI2, xGRACEx, and LOVETOTEACH86*


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*CRYSTAL5483* It is my pleasure to be of any amount of help to you ladies. I just know even with your recent information and diagnosis, that you will have a sticky bean on board soon. KNOWLEDGE is key! YAY for you +OPK! GL :dust:


*TURTLEMOMMA* it's the rise in hormones period, not just progesterone, but also the estrogen Hun. Also, goolge isn't as final and concrete as a doc reviewing your personal medical information. However, because of the hormones, that is the reason that SS is not relaiable and should not have all faith placed into it... GL :dust:


*FAITHHOPELOV3* GL in 4-5 days Hun!:dust:


*DANTZ* This thread moves very quickly, you're not invisible, believe me, I read EVERYONES comments! As for what you have asked, the day after OV is 1DPO, as for implantation, and anyone thinking about implanatation, the chart mentioned at the bottom of my posts should give you a better idea. There is a chart link posted on this post in purple color! GL :dust:


*LUNA_19* I still think it is still early Hun, no :af: :dust:


*TOWER6* I agree with what ECHO has said, adjusting is the best.... GL :dust:


*HOPEFORBFP* oh yes, 11 is just fine, your LP will go far past that if pregnant. Ladies who have an LP of 9 days or less is where the concern lies. But that is why it is important to invest in methodsa such as charting to find out actually when OV occurs, otherwise we are really just assuming and most times are wrong about that.... GL :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *FEZZIE, FOOTIEC, MRSGRUFFALO, MRS. 2010, GODSENTANGEL, MIRANDAH, and ECHO* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
The December Thread will be up next week!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 86* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hugs ECHO!


----------



## Beautifullei2

MrsMM24 - Af arrived yesterday which I knew she would. Dh & I were in arizona staying with family during my fertile week so I knew there would be no chance lol. 

Either way I look forward to getting back to BDing however we are not going to be doing anymore fetility medication until next week. We are just going to do times intercourse which we are pretty good at :D


----------



## Sholi

there seems to be a huge wave of cramping. I started having pelvic pain yesterday and today i decided to speak to the gynae about it because it's really painful. It turns out that the chlomid is giving me pelvic pain which to the gynae means its working. He asked me if i had the same symptoms with the 50mg and since i didn't, he is even more assured that its working. Tomorrow when his clinic is over, he's going to sneak me in for an ultrasound to see if I've ovulated today or will tomorrow. It makes me hopeful, so today is a good day. 

I'm really sorry for echo and all the ladies that the :witch: flew in for. Good Luck and :dust: for the rest. 

this thread needs lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

i just got heartburn from chicken noodle soup, i never get it from that!


----------



## echo

I'm in a bad mood, so apologies if previous post seemed moody. :/ 
Wallowing for a while, and then back to the PMA.


----------



## Cristeena

Really sorry Echo! :(


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: echo

Wishing my temp today was accurate but I think it's just because I didn't have the greatest sleep last night :/


----------



## Cristeena

Hello awesome ladies...

I have only been ttc for 3 months, but it has taken over my entire world, and it is literally all consuming, as it is all I think about. I wake up and get on the computer to research ttc stuff, I do it when I get off work, and right before bed. I know for a fact, I am probably at the "obsession" phase, and this cant be healthy, and perhaps could even lead to undue stress which may stand between me and the BFP. 

Anyways, I know there are several of you ladies that have either never conceived, have conceived and then MC, chemical, ectopic, or are having a long time ttc your next baby, for which I am very sorry to all of you. 

I was curious you guys had any advice on either how to not let this become so consuming (I even researched how to stay distracted during the TWW! it failed), or how to deal with the let down time after time and not become discouraged. Maybe I am researching too much? Maybe I should take up a hobby? 

I feel so so excited for this month, since DH and I did everything PERFECTLY, and I know I will be just absolutely devastated again if its a BFN. Any tips or advice you have picked up along the way would be greatly appreciated. Sometimes I don't know if being on B&B is making things better or worse :/ 

Again, I am truly sorry to all those TTC long-term, and for TTC becoming a heartbreaking endless journey. Love you all, BABY DUST


----------



## echo

Cristeena said:


> Hello awesome ladies...
> 
> I have only been ttc for 3 months, but it has taken over my entire world, and it is literally all consuming, as it is all I think about. I wake up and get on the computer to research ttc stuff, I do it when I get off work, and right before bed. I know for a fact, I am probably at the "obsession" phase, and this cant be healthy, and perhaps could even lead to undue stress which may stand between me and the BFP.
> 
> Anyways, I know there are several of you ladies that have either never conceived, have conceived and then MC, chemical, ectopic, or are having a long time ttc your next baby, for which I am very sorry to all of you.
> 
> I was curious you guys had any advice on either how to not let this become so consuming (I even researched how to stay distracted during the TWW! it failed), or how to deal with the let down time after time and not become discouraged. Maybe I am researching too much? Maybe I should take up a hobby?
> 
> I feel so so excited for this month, since DH and I did everything PERFECTLY, and I know I will be just absolutely devastated again if its a BFN. Any tips or advice you have picked up along the way would be greatly appreciated. Sometimes I don't know if being on B&B is making things better or worse :/
> 
> Again, I am truly sorry to all those TTC long-term, and for TTC becoming a heartbreaking endless journey. Love you all, BABY DUST

Personally, for me, it was just time that did that. The obsession in the beginning is natural. I think everyone goes through that. You will find a comfortable balance, and hopefully get a BFP soon and not have to wonder about the long term. Stress can affect cycles, and did mine. After my chemical, I was so obsessed that my cycles were crazy for a year. It actually got boring looking up info, and googling questions, and following fertility blogs. I also couldn't get distracted enough. It just kind stopped being as important. I am on BnB alot, still. But mostly because I like the comradery. So don't stress about whether you are obsessed, because you don't need more to stress about. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Cristeena

echo said:


> Cristeena said:
> 
> 
> Hello awesome ladies...
> 
> I have only been ttc for 3 months, but it has taken over my entire world, and it is literally all consuming, as it is all I think about. I wake up and get on the computer to research ttc stuff, I do it when I get off work, and right before bed. I know for a fact, I am probably at the "obsession" phase, and this cant be healthy, and perhaps could even lead to undue stress which may stand between me and the BFP.
> 
> Anyways, I know there are several of you ladies that have either never conceived, have conceived and then MC, chemical, ectopic, or are having a long time ttc your next baby, for which I am very sorry to all of you.
> 
> I was curious you guys had any advice on either how to not let this become so consuming (I even researched how to stay distracted during the TWW! it failed), or how to deal with the let down time after time and not become discouraged. Maybe I am researching too much? Maybe I should take up a hobby?
> 
> I feel so so excited for this month, since DH and I did everything PERFECTLY, and I know I will be just absolutely devastated again if its a BFN. Any tips or advice you have picked up along the way would be greatly appreciated. Sometimes I don't know if being on B&B is making things better or worse :/
> 
> Again, I am truly sorry to all those TTC long-term, and for TTC becoming a heartbreaking endless journey. Love you all, BABY DUST
> 
> Personally, for me, it was just time that did that. The obsession in the beginning is natural. I think everyone goes through that. You will find a comfortable balance, and hopefully get a BFP soon and not have to wonder about the long term. Stress can affect cycles, and did mine. After my chemical, I was so obsessed that my cycles were crazy for a year. It actually got boring looking up info, and googling questions, and following fertility blogs. I also couldn't get distracted enough. It just kind stopped being as important. I am on BnB alot, still. But mostly because I like the comradery. So don't stress about whether you are obsessed, because you don't need more to stress about. :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks so much, I am reading your journal right now :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*CRISTEENA*, I wish I had an answer for you, but we all have admittedly and some unadmittedly gotten consumed with TTC. Speaking as a LTTCer (38 cycles) I can say I don't think that there is anything that you can do, I think as *ECHO* mentioned, it will just change with time. Don't get me wrong, you will still be obsessed, but it won't "feel" as obsessive as it does right now at only 3 months in. We are all going to say try your best not to get consumed, but we all know that is just something to say, we each at our own time, our own revelation, our own milestone, will become "less" obsessive over TTC... I have started a journal which allowed a outlet for my obsessing and also my testing threads have been quite helpful for me, others not so much... GL to you, I do hope you don't have to be in it as long as me, or some others before you get that sticky BFP!:dust:


----------



## Cristeena

MrsMM24 said:


> *CRISTEENA*, I wish I had an answer for you, but we all have admittedly and some unadmittedly gotten consumed with TTC. Speaking as a LTTCer (38 cycles) I can say I don't think that there is anything that you can do, I think as *ECHO* mentioned, it will just change with time. Don't get me wrong, you will still be obsessed, but it won't "feel" as obsessive as it does right now at only 3 months in. We are all going to say try your best not to get consumed, but we all know that is just something to say, we each at our own time, our own revelation, our own milestone, will become "less" obsessive over TTC... I have started a journal which allowed a outlet for my obsessing and also my testing threads have been quite helpful for me, others not so much... GL to you, I do hope you don't have to be in it as long as me, or some others before you get that sticky BFP!:dust:

It is so wonderful having you ladies here to discuss this with, and I truly appreciate you guys. I agree with you both, it will prob just take time, but for now, I need to accept that the beginning obsession is normal and to no be so hard on myself. :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

I am due af on 23rd but i think i ovs on cd16 so af might be due 25 but ill probably be testing before that lol


----------



## lizlovelust

caved in and did a dollar store test this evening, bfn :(


----------



## IcePrincess

Af due today... No sign of her yet... Temps still way up... So far all BFN on 11& 12th. Boobs so sore I could rip them off. If no witch tonight will test again in am. Trying not to get my hopes up. But...


----------



## lizlovelust

maybe not a bfm? evap? bfp?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test70405


----------



## luna_19

cristeena I can only echo what others have said. I was absolutely obsessed for the first several months, I would break down in tears for no reason during my tww, I had every symptom in the book, I would literally spend hours and hours researching, I've read so many pregnancy books it's not even funny! I agree it just takes time. After 11 months I still think about ttc every day but it doesn't take over my life like it used to. I do make an effort to do other things to keep my mind off of it like reading books that aren't about pregnancy, watching movies, whatever. :hugs:

Liz those dollar store tests are horrible for evaps, have you taken any other kind?


----------



## lizlovelust

not yet, im waiting until friday to buy a frer!


----------



## 9mclater

14 dpo and 4 days till my af is due and im in the same boat, BFN this morning. that's after spending 3 hours from 10;30 till 1:30 throwing up so violently :shrug:. maybe next month, good luck to all the tester hope you get your BFP this month xoxoxox sticky baby dust to all


----------



## lorojovanos

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=50330

LIZ- I hope you have the BFP but I wanted to show you my test from a while back...they are BAD for evaps hon. I dont even bother with them anymore


----------



## luna_19

I had an even darker line than that on those stupid dollar store tests once! I just stick to ICs and if miracle of miracles I ever see anything then I'll use a frer


----------



## lizlovelust

im probably out then, im 10 dpo today, youd think somethinf would show up by now :(


----------



## luna_19

lots of people don't get their bfp until later :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

my cramps are probably just the clomid, ugh :(


----------



## 9mclater

lizlovelust said:


> im probably out then, im 10 dpo today, youd think somethinf would show up by now :(

No not out till af hits, my sister is now 2 months and didnt show until day 12 after af was due. then finally got her BFP good luck fingers crossed


----------



## tmcrowe

Awe lizlovelust! Not out yet!!


----------



## echo

My evaps from about a year ago.
Dollar store. Don't read them after the time limit!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00870.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## echo

Stay positive Liz. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

i feel like giving up, youd think if i was preg ans by lookimg at my chart i shouls be getting pos by now :(


----------



## echo

No, Liz. 
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## lizlovelust

echo what level do hpts detect?


----------



## echo

They range. They say 25, but I have read some tests don't live up to that when tested in a lab and others are more sensitive. Those evaps above were detecting ovulation for me, so I think that batch got funky with the chemicals. I haven't ever had them do that again. FRER and Answer (I think) are supposed to be the most reliable. peeonastick.com has some info.


----------



## echo

Dollar store tests have a horrible reputation. One lady on a website said just to test them, she dropped pure HcG onto the test. Still said negative. :shock:


----------



## echo

But, I think it depends on the batch, because lots of women get BFP's on them, too.


----------



## 9mclater

How do you all stay so positive? my lil guys is 5 and i did have a mc this feb past but hpw do you all not get so down on trying for years on end?


----------



## lizlovelust

woah! okay no more dollar ones for me! im having bad cramping again, sort of feels like af cramps mixed with feeling like i have ro go number two but dont...?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Congrats to all who had BFP!! And send a lot of baby dust to everyone who is still waiting on their BFPs!! Hugs to everyone AF got!!

AFM- the reason for my high temps before AF is because I was coming down with a cold on top if that I have a sinus infection. Gee when it rains it pours. So being that said the next 2 cycles I'm having fun for the holidays. Still temping thou. But no opk or test until way late. Promised my DH to be stress free! Yeah right!! Lol here's to hope!


----------



## lizlovelust

9 i do get down, im.going on 1 year and 3 months now :(


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ, dont say you're out at 10dpo, then I'm out too! It's still early, I think


----------



## Lovetoteach86

AF showed at 16dpo today, so I am out!


----------



## echo

Lovetoteach86 said:


> AF showed at 16dpo today, so I am out!

:hugs:


----------



## echo

9mclater said:


> How do you all stay so positive? my lil guys is 5 and i did have a mc this feb past but hpw do you all not get so down on trying for years on end?

There are good days and bad days. Overall, I am thankful for all that I have. Adding a baby would just make things perfect. Today I was grouchy because I got my period while sitting in a car, waiting for my husband in an appointment that took forever, while it was cold and raining, and gray and despite my pantyliner, ruined a perfectly nice and new pair of panties. Then, I wanted to wallow in self-pity. Stupid witch. But, now that I am home, warm and comfortable and I am ready for this cycle. Bring it on. It helps too, that I am having a beer and baking a pie. ;)

:hugs:


----------



## Mintaroo

Lovetoteach86 said:


> AF showed at 16dpo today, so I am out!

:hugs: I'm sorry. May next month be your month!


----------



## Cristeena

Lovetoteach86 said:


> AF showed at 16dpo today, so I am out!

:hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

Going for my day 21 blood test! Fx that its a good number! My temp went up today and Bbs are sore so seems promising!


----------



## 9mclater

Lovetoteach86 said:


> AF showed at 16dpo today, so I am out!

Im sorry to hear that, wishing with all my heart that next month is your BFP month. xoxo


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: lovetoteach

Echo I love your attitude! I agree things are pretty great right now and a little one would just make it even better. When I am feeling down I try to remember everything that I do have (oh and beer on cd1 is a must ;) )

Good luck with your bloodwork turtle :)


----------



## echo

Good luck turtle!


----------



## IcePrincess

Good luck Turtle! 
Echo .... Hugs


----------



## 9mclater

echo said:


> 9mclater said:
> 
> 
> How do you all stay so positive? my lil guys is 5 and i did have a mc this feb past but hpw do you all not get so down on trying for years on end?
> 
> There are good days and bad days. Overall, I am thankful for all that I have. Adding a baby would just make things perfect. Today I was grouchy because I got my period while sitting in a car, waiting for my husband in an appointment that took forever, while it was cold and raining, and gray and despite my pantyliner, ruined a perfectly nice and new pair of panties. Then, I wanted to wallow in self-pity. Stupid witch. But, now that I am home, warm and comfortable and I am ready for this cycle. Bring it on. It helps too, that I am having a beer and baking a pie. ;)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


Even though I have just joined I have read hundreds of pages and for the woman who got a BFP I tear up for them and the woman who lose 1 I am gutted cause I know it hurts and the woman who are still to conceive I just wanna give them a HUGE cuddle, But I dont see where I fit in any of that, I have conceived so to me the way I fell is selfish, I have lost alot so I technically havnt been trying to conceive because I have been pregnant alot, and I cant complain because I do have a lil 5 year old, I just get to the point where I think ok next month pfffffft. Even when there is a big fat positive its nothing to celebrate because its hospital at 7 weeks and empty by 8. I would love to have the will power you all have, you have all been trying so long and had losses and come on here and seem so strong and positive for the next month, with 11 years of constant BFN or constant losses and 1 pregnancy that the whole way through was extremely close to losing my son I just wish I could stop the need to do this. Its such a strong need that each month it pushes me to the edge and back. 

All you ladies are amazing and the support you give each other even through difficult times is so special, you all know how each other if feeling and no matter what you are there for a virtual cuddle or to listen, I just dont understand where you find the strength to say next month. 

You all are really more amazing than I think you realise. xoxo


----------



## echo

I hope you get your sticky #2 soon, the one that is meant to be. :hugs:


----------



## krysb

this is my first tww, and it already feels long. i'm only 2dpo.


----------



## gizette

9mclater said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9mclater said:
> 
> 
> How do you all stay so positive? my lil guys is 5 and i did have a mc this feb past but hpw do you all not get so down on trying for years on end?
> 
> There are good days and bad days. Overall, I am thankful for all that I have. Adding a baby would just make things perfect. Today I was grouchy because I got my period while sitting in a car, waiting for my husband in an appointment that took forever, while it was cold and raining, and gray and despite my pantyliner, ruined a perfectly nice and new pair of panties. Then, I wanted to wallow in self-pity. Stupid witch. But, now that I am home, warm and comfortable and I am ready for this cycle. Bring it on. It helps too, that I am having a beer and baking a pie. ;)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> E*ven though I have just joined I have read hundreds of pages and for the woman who got a BFP I tear up for them and the woman who lose 1 I am gutted cause I know it hurts and the woman who are still to conceive I just wanna give them a HUGE cuddle*, But I dont see where I fit in any of that, I have conceived so to me the way I fell is selfish, I have lost alot so I technically havnt been trying to conceive because I have been pregnant alot, and I cant complain because I do have a lil 5 year old, I just get to the point where I think ok next month pfffffft. Even when there is a big fat positive its nothing to celebrate because its hospital at 7 weeks and empty by 8. I would love to have the will power you all have, you have all been trying so long and had losses and come on here and seem so strong and positive for the next month, with 11 years of constant BFN or constant losses and 1 pregnancy that the whole way through was extremely close to losing my son I just wish I could stop the need to do this. Its such a strong need that each month it pushes me to the edge and back.
> 
> All you ladies are amazing and the support you give each other even through difficult times is so special, you all know how each other if feeling and no matter what you are there for a virtual cuddle or to listen, I just dont understand where you find the strength to say next month.
> 
> You all are really more amazing than I think you realise. xoxoClick to expand...

To the bolded- that is exactly where you fit in. You can share your stories, you can share your strength and maybe on a day when you just can't handle a BFN we can cry for you, too! <3


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Good luck Turtle!!! :)


----------



## turtlemomma

:hugs: I honestly don't know what I'd do without you bnb ladies- Dh and I arent even telling anyone were ttc so there really isnt anyone to talk to- except dh, but his way of dealing with it is by not talking about it- Yet I know he feels it hard, every time we have another friend tell us they're preggo, and everytime AF swoops in...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

9mclater said:


> How do you all stay so positive? my lil guys is 5 and i did have a mc this feb past but hpw do you all not get so down on trying for years on end?

Don't feel selfish. I'm TTC#2 and its just as difficult as anyone who is TTC#1. Especially where you said you've had several MCs. I've had four pregnancies but only one birth. 

Have you been tested for MTHFR? I just found out I have it and it explains my MCs. 

I hope you have all the luck in the world this cycle.

It's still weird to think that we all are closer than most of me and my best friends. In fact most of my friends seem like they care then when I try to talk about it they just brush me off or better yet ignore my texts! Ad I've only told a few very close friends. DH and I are trying to keep this a secret the best we can. My biggest fear is finally getting past 6 weeks and then losing it at 12... 

We all have our rough days, our moody days, and myself I get my b!tchy days! But in the end we have the largest support network here on BNB and I'm thankful!


----------



## Photogmommy

Ok ladies please help. 

I got a positive (smiley) on the 9th. 10 & 11th negative, 12 smiley again, comfused me so i churned up somemroe pee and tested again 15 miniutes later and it was negative. Today i have had a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen & some cramping. Not sure whats going on. Please give me some help so confused.


----------



## Photogmommy

Update, just opk Smiley face again. WTH? Could I be Ovulating again? Or did I not O an dim surging again?


----------



## lorojovanos

PHOTOG- I hope someone can help you out hon; I cant take opk's with my pcos so im not much help for you

The last 2 days, I have had excess saliva, i mean, to the point that i feel like im swallowing every 2 or 3 seconds


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm taking a digital test tomorrow!! I'll post all three tests tomorrow!! :) Does anyone know if the results on a digital test stay on the screen or no?


----------



## Mmmoreos

Mintaroo - I'm there!


----------



## Mmmoreos

This week I'm going for my 21 day blood test (Friday) fingers crossed.. 

Bit sick of the angst so tried to put it out if my head this month and bd more, not symptom spot, not pee on any smiley face sticks, not stalk every ttc site on the internet, relax, and see what happens.. 

This obviously didn't work as I'm back on here with a vengeance. I did last a whole 21 days though  

Would be lovely to give mr mmmoreos a positive for his birthday and Christmas - everything crossed. 

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## mummylove

I am going to test when my tests come. Will be here in a few days


----------



## lizlovelust

temp still high this mornimg! hmmm


----------



## Cristeena

Photogmommy said:


> Ok ladies please help.
> 
> I got a positive (smiley) on the 9th. 10 & 11th negative, 12 smiley again, comfused me so i churned up somemroe pee and tested again 15 miniutes later and it was negative. Today i have had a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen & some cramping. Not sure whats going on. Please give me some help so confused.

Last month was my second month coming off birth control and I had multiple smileys all spaced apart throughout the entire month and I chalked it up to my body gearing up to O but never did. I think I am finally normal now after bc because I only got the smileys for two days in a row this month and I think I finally O'd. Other than that I know it can give false positives if one has PCOS or uses FMU. I got false positives the first month using FMU so I started doing it between 12 and 8 for accurate results. Still hoping I dont have PCOS. Good luck !!


----------



## xGracex

Well for me its a BFN the day before AF was suppose to arrive. 

I'm 99% sure of my dates could maybe be one day off so AF could be due today instead of yesterday. But pretty sure I'm out with the stark white BFN I got... Just waiting for AF who is still not here.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: grace

I had another high temp today! I think I'll test tomorrow if it's still up :)


----------



## lizlovelust

so sorry grace! :hugs:

luna me and you have great temps! fx for both of us!!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck LUNA and Liz


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks loro! im going to buy a frer tomorrow and test friday!


----------



## lizlovelust

cramps coming and going today, also very gassy! and loads of creamy cm.


----------



## Renner

Soo tomorrow is my test date.. although I tested about 3 days ago and got a BFN :nope:. Maybe I tested to early? No sign of AF, not even the usual "day before cramps". I know with my daughter, I had implantation bleeding the day before my period. (I wear panty liners every day and there was a medium sized bright red dot) so I thought AF was coming early and waited... no AF so 3 days late I tested positive. We werent even TTC. Sooo maybe, just maybe.. Im still in. Ill wait for AF and if she doesnt show in 2 days. I will test!

Now that we are actually TRYING I feel like its taking forever ugh. :thumbup:


----------



## tmcrowe

So sorry xGracex! Hopefully there is still some hope for you if AF hasn't shown yet. If not this month, hopefully next month!! GL !!!!

Good Luck lizlovelust & Renner!!!! 

Baby dust to ALL !!!!!


----------



## tmcrowe

luna_19 said:


> :hugs: grace
> 
> I had another high temp today! I think I'll test tomorrow if it's still up :)

GL to youuu!!! :happydance:


----------



## tmcrowe

Just curious.. 

Do any of you ladies know if everyone has IB? I don't recall ever seeing it with my prior pregnancies. Though with my EP everything was so chaotic, i'm not sure what was what. :shrug:

I am now 10dpo - I've been experiencing A LOT of lower back pain that started 8dpo. It was mild off & on from 3dpo, headaches, nausea, cramping, twinges, insomnia though I am exhausted, sense of fullness - haven't been able to eat a full meal since 3dpo which is VERY unusual for me - specially this close to my period. Haha My CM was dry for about 2 days after O, then turned milky to creamy to lotiony, and now it's back to creamy/watery with a hints of lotiony mixed in there if that makes sense.?


----------



## lizlovelust

tm, I dont think everyone gets it


----------



## Beautifullei2

*tmcrowe* - I never had it with DD & have read that only about 20-30% of women have IB.


----------



## tmcrowe

Thank you ladies! That's reassuring to know :)


----------



## Renner

lizlovelust said:


> cramps coming and going today, also very gassy! and loads of creamy cm.

I have a ton of creamy cm this month too! I didnt know it could be a sign of pg. Yay!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Renner said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> cramps coming and going today, also very gassy! and loads of creamy cm.
> 
> I have a ton of creamy cm this month too! I didnt know it could be a sign of pg. Yay!Click to expand...

Yes it can :happydance: 

but from my experience with clomid & femara... I got it before my AF which made me think I was wetting myself.. Instead just cm =( & then AF followed :growlmad:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *AZBABYDUST* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!![/CENTER]


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


:test: *GMCLATER, GODDESS25, GRAYSMOMMY, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, LINDSS, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, ME_POO, xKATIEx, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, ES89, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84, GUMPYTTC5, KAT S, RUNNERGRL, NAVWAG, WANTABELLY, GEM1210390, KEL21, KELSEYK,TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, ICEPRINCESS, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, and BCHTCH *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*GMCLATER* that happy ending is how so many of us were able to keep up such PMA. Knowing that the joyof a LO awaits on the otherside of all the TTC is motivation to stay positive, because no matter HOW, we will all get a LO!!! Hang in there:dust:


*AZBABYDUST* CONGRATS again Hun! Just so you ladies know, she received her BFP yesterday and I am writing it here! :happydance:


*MMMOREOS* GL Hun!:dust:


*TURTLEMOMMA* GL with the bloods today! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *BEAUTIFULLEI2 and LOVETOTEACH86* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
The December Thread will be up this week!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 86* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## gnome86

so i got pcos 
going on pill for 3 months to try improve things, got more blood tests than ive had in one go before on friday and an awesome GP who is going to trawl through my medical notes before i go back for blood results so we can get a plan of action in place. but im guessing it will be months on pill then onto clomid. 
hope everyone is good, congratulations on the bfps xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

gnome, bcp wont regulate you or make you o, you need clomid!


----------



## lorojovanos

GNOME- Thats a good idea to be put on BCP for a couple months. It SHOULD make your regular while you are on it and a LOT of women get pregnant, very soon after they come off. I know a lot of DR's do perscribe that before moving onto Clomid or Femara!


----------



## lizlovelust

hmmm my doc told me differnt!


----------



## gnome86

lorojovanos said:


> GNOME- Thats a good idea to be put on BCP for a couple months. It SHOULD make your regular while you are on it and a LOT of women get pregnant, very soon after they come off. I know a lot of DR's do perscribe that before moving onto Clomid or Femara!

im really pleased this doc is letting me go back on the pill -its one i used to be on but another doc took me off it bout 4 years ago coz i was having dizzy spells (turned out entirely unrelated) but no doc since would let me back on it. 
ive been asking to go back on it for couple packs for ages *edit as felt something was out of sync but now want it more than ever edit*to regulate the hormone imbalance and improve egg quality etc before starting clomid, no good taking something to make me eggs pop out if they already fried :winkwink: sorry, loves a corny joke. 
ive known for ages i had a prob so while feel bit numb bout it am pleased to have an awesome doc on the case. 
got all the bloods fri so once they taken i start pill straight away :happydance: so relieved to know might get somewhere now. x


----------



## Sholi

Hello girls. Had ultrasound todayand chlomid has given me little cysts but nothing to be worried about. No eggs so might have ovulated yesterday or this morning, cd21 blood test will confirm if i ovulated at all. I feel like nothing was achieved with this uktrasound except to show what the pelvic pain was. Anyway we'll see.

In answer to a previous post, i really don't know how i keep myself going. There are days i can't and i've gotten so fed up that i've even thought ' i can't be bothered to ttc anymore'. Then i think about what i would do with my life with no kids and it's just not worth thinking about. I try to carry on as normal and do things with my hubby like spend time in our caravan or meet up with friends. I read a lot and just try to make light of it as much as i can. It's funny too how however sad you are, you come onto bnb and immediately feel worse for your friends on the thread and their problems. I think about the ladies in the 1 year club all the time and hope every day that i'll read about one of their bfp's. 

Also, the peak of the obession passes and it becomes a scaled down version which still comes out every day but you get a bit tired of it and learn to ignore it for a little while. I just think urggh whatever and reach for a glass of wine, that's how fed up i feel.


----------



## Sholi

Just thinking now about when i started ttc. I started ttc in sep 2011 and worked out that by xmas i would be 12 weeks and i would tell everyone at xmas day lunch. I also picked my xmas work dinner choices as vegetarian, thinking i would be pregnant by that time and also worried how i would be able to hide the fact i wouldn't be drinking from my workmates. 

How pathetic and naive :rofl:


----------



## gnome86

Sholi said:


> Just thinking now about when i started ttc. I started ttc in sep 2011 and worked out that by xmas i would be 12 weeks and i would tell everyone at xmas day lunch. I also picked my xmas work dinner choices as vegetarian, thinking i would be pregnant by that time and also worried how i would be able to hide the fact i wouldn't be drinking from my workmates.
> 
> How pathetic and naive :rofl:

:hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## gnome86

girls how do i get a journal? 
i dont expect for one minute anyone would want to read it but just want one to vent and look back on in the future? x


----------



## gnome86

my cousin went to doc with severe issue with pain, cysts no periods at the start of the year. They put her on the pill in the hope of getting her to start periods etc, told her it was so bad there was no way she would conceive without help -

3 months later while on the pill and no periods she found out she is pregnant. 

she is due on 24th november :)

so never give up hope x


----------



## xkatiex

*MrsMM24* :bfp: :happydance:

bc won't make you ovulate, as you can have periods and not ovulate. it will just regulate you while you are on it and possibly help your body remember how to have your period. this doesn't work for everyone though. just a trial dr.s like to do before the go in with stronger meds and to see how you respond. 

:dust:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Take me out, AF hit me here randomly at 10dpo on CD 56....what is up with this long butt cycle!


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: gnome, at least you have some answers now. To start a journal just go to the ttc journals section and start a new thread :)

I hope you o'ed this month sholi :)


----------



## Cristeena

Hugs TTCmike and me and Gnome.

AFM: AF cramps started today :/ Seems so early, I hope this is not indicative of her coming to ruin everything. I have heard of women feeling like AF is coming and getting a BFP but is that because their AF type cramps are in the lower abdomen area and those mimic pregnancy? My cramps are always in my vagina and thighs.... so I think if I get those, then that means no preggo..... :(


----------



## lorojovanos

I thought I'd share my FRER from today...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9366.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## lizlovelust

awww loro! wait till friday to test with mw! we can be surprized together!


----------



## Dantz

lorojovanos said:


> I thought I'd share my FRER from today...:wacko:

Looks just like mine. Darn tests :(

I'm going to invent a new stick to pee on: One that tells you WHEN you will get pregnant instead of one that tells you if you already are. Arggh :nope:


----------



## echo

Can I buy some of those, too? Those need inventing!


----------



## IcePrincess

16dpo today... Extreme fatigue, sore bb, still no af (2 days late). Yeast infection last week ( sorry tmi) but it was so random... Never get those. BFN fri and sat so had given up most hope but these symptoms would not go away and temp was still high... So tested again last night... Thought I saw something but passed it off as another evap line. This am I was up at 4 could not get to sleep did temp... Way up again. No af... Clearblue dig with conception indicator calling my name from the bathroom... Gave into temptation and...


----------



## IcePrincess

:bfp::happydance:


----------



## Renner

IcePrincess said:


> :bfp::happydance:

Congratulations!!


----------



## lizlovelust

congrats ice princess!!!


----------



## IcePrincess

Loro and Liz... Don't let early bfn discourage you... My symptoms/ signs were very similar to what you are experiencing right now and my chart looked similar. I got 3 bfn this month before my bfp today. 
Best of luck to all still waiting to test! If the witch arrived. Have fun baby dancing next month... Good things come to those who wait.
Sending baby dust out to you all.


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Ice Princess!!! 

I wish they had those in the US!


----------



## echo

Congrats Ice Princess!


----------



## Dantz

IcePrincess said:


> :bfp::happydance:

:yipee: IcePrincess!! :headspin:

Finally you guys got this thread moving! 

Here's to hoping that that the rest of our early :bfn: 's turn into :bfp: 's [-o&lt;


----------



## luna_19

Congrats iceprincess :)


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats IcePrincess! H&H 9 months!

I agree with Dantz. Let's all turn these early BFNs into nice clear, bright pink, and happy BFPs!


----------



## Cristeena

Cristeena said:


> AFM: AF cramps started today :/ Seems so early, I hope this is not indicative of her coming to ruin everything. I have heard of women feeling like AF is coming and getting a BFP but is that because their AF type cramps are in the lower abdomen area and those mimic pregnancy? My cramps are always in my vagina and thighs.... so I think if I get those, then that means no preggo..... :(

Anybody have an idea? :(

Congrats Ice Princess!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats ice princess! You and renner give me hope. I always hear about women getting late BFPs but I just assume that can't be me and its just not logical. Unfortunately I wasn't charting during my BFPs so I don't know what DPO I was when I got them. 

So sorry Echo:(

AF did not come visit me yesterday. I had some sharp cramping yesterday morning but nothing today. My temp went right back up today. It's so weird. I know it can happen but I can't imagine I implanted at 12dpo. It just doesn't seem possible. I'm still getting BFN. I occasionally take OPKs and my OPK this evening was slightly darker than a couple days ago. Who knows.


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats ICE PRINCESS:)

Holy temp dip and increase HOPE! Will you be testing soon?


----------



## echo

OMG Jen! Your dip! Fx'd that is your sticky bean right there. :)
Fx'd tightly for you Loro, Liz, Luna & the rest of November's testers!!


----------



## echo

Sorry I missed you Renner, congrats!!


----------



## babysaa

IcePrincess said:


> :bfp::happydance:

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## turtlemomma

:happydance: Ice princess- renner- woohoo!!! :happydance:


Nothin new going on with me- ho hum... 6dpo- yawn! Not a bad thing I guess!

I did sleep fitfully last night and felt really cold- I woke up with the shivers and my toes were frozen even though it was 60 degrees in the house and I had a really warm comforter on the bed... and my temp went down a bit today... could they be related?


----------



## Zoey1

Hey Ladies,
I haven't actively been on this site since I had my first daughter in June of '09, but I found it extremely supportive and fun. My AF is currently due on 11/21 and I'm 7dpo . Can I join you girls for the 2WW?
:hugs:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yay!! Congrats girls!! I want to post my pregnancy tests on here but I don't know how!! What type of site can I put for the URL??


----------



## hopeforbfp

I've been testing everyday since 10dpo and still stark white BFNs though if that is truly implantation then it would take a couple days


----------



## hopeforbfp

I don't think Renner got a BFP. She was just telling us about her late BFP with her DD.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Here is the pregnancy test pics you girls requested!!


----------



## startingtotry

Cristeena said:


> AFM: AF cramps started today :/ Seems so early, I hope this is not indicative of her coming to ruin everything. I have heard of women feeling like AF is coming and getting a BFP but is that because their AF type cramps are in the lower abdomen area and those mimic pregnancy? My cramps are always in my vagina and thighs.... so I think if I get those, then that means no preggo..... :(

I hold to the only real sign of being out is AF actually arriving. I was talking to my friend last week and she was pregnant this year and she was saying that she had very few symptoms, she basically had her normal PMS symptoms 2 days before AF was due and was sure that she was about to arrive but then the day came and passed and the symtoms stayed the same just didn't go away and that was what made her take a test! She said that they didn't change and become pregnancy symptoms until a couple of weeks further down the line! FX for you!! :hugs:



ColorMeFamous said:


> Here is the pregnancy test pics you girls requested!!
> View attachment 514825

That is brilliantly clear! No squinting to see that line!! Congratuations and to Ice Princess and any othe BFPs!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha thank you very much!!


----------



## Audraia

Zoey, I'm 8dpo today AF due on the 21st also! :) I tested yesterday cause I had heartburn at 6dpo (only ever had when preggo) and I swore my boobs were bigger yesterday, but today they seem normal. I got a BFN of course, I'm going to try again tomorrow at 9dpo. Last time I got my BFP at 8dop so I'm hoping!!! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Hey ladies - 

Just checking in! 5dpo and temp is slowly rising. Trying not to test (unlike me) so of course SS is getting the best of me. Only thing I've noticed is I have been making more bathroom stops than normal - like 5 times before lunch yesterday. Could that be all the extra folic acid and B vitamins that I've been taking since finding out I had MTHFR?


----------



## lizlovelust

morning ladies! temp is still high! I woke up in the middlw of the night having to pee bad for the second night.in a row, headache this morning too.


----------



## lizlovelust

also if you look at my over lapping charts my temp normally starts to go down today, but its still really high!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, tested again. Man alive, I don't know why I cannot resist. 
My boobs hurt though, that started yesterday and my temp is down for the second day in a row which surely has to mean that AF is coming..
But I swear there is a line on the IC. But then I thought it looked too far to the left. So I checked a how to video on that brand, and all test lines are that far to the left...Maybe just not so reliable of a brand

Good luck to those testing today:)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9396.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 32









IMG_9393.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Dantz

9dpo - still a bfn this morning for me too. On to 10dpo!


----------



## lizlovelust

loro I think I see something on the far right photo! fx!!


----------



## hiri786

:dust:Loro im sure i can see a line on your Frer and ure IC!!! Fx for you


----------



## Crystal5483

LORO I see a line now. Actually on both. Guess I needed to have some tea first!


----------



## Lindss

hi ladies...1dpo for me.....ths is mnth 6ttc, although we technically took last mnth off....i was still hoping! But here's hoping this is finally our mnth! baby dust to all!


----------



## hiri786

:dust: to lindss


----------



## Cristeena

Sorry Loro, I cannot see a line on either :/ Hope it is BFP though!


----------



## Cristeena

Had to pull out heating pad last night my AF cramps were so bad, and they are bad again this morning, I just have that overwhelming sense of blah how I feel before she comes, very heavy and achy :( GL to everyone!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Cristeena said:


> Had to pull out heating pad last night my AF cramps were so bad, and they are bad again this morning, I just have that overwhelming sense of blah how I feel before she comes, very heavy and achy :( GL to everyone!!!!! :dust:

I know how your feeling.. This past month I didnt take any fertility meds & when AF showed up I got some horrible cramps!! my heating pad broke so I had to but a warm wash cloth to help soothe the pain!


----------



## janeywaney

Aaaah seems i got my period today, I swore though that I got a very faint positive pregnancy test. Does anyone know if doctors are able to confirm if it was a chemical pregnancy? or is it just one of those things that they can't really tell? Good luck to anyone else in tww!


----------



## lizlovelust

advice on my chart? normally my temp starts to go down by now, see overlapping charys!


----------



## kel21

Loro I see a line on the frer and the ic on the right. Fxd they get darker!!!!!

Lookin good liz!

bfn for me today at 14dpo, just waiting on af now.


----------



## Crystal5483

Janey only doctor confirmation is with blood test. But if you saw it then make sure you tell them and see if they'll note it.


----------



## lizlovelust

anyone else feel like tjeir hearts racing for no reason in the tww?


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*November!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Sholi

janeywaney said:


> Aaaah seems i got my period today, I swore though that I got a very faint positive pregnancy test. Does anyone know if doctors are able to confirm if it was a chemical pregnancy? or is it just one of those things that they can't really tell? Good luck to anyone else in tww!

when i had my chemical i had a blood test and my hcg levels showed a pregnancy, then i was tested again to make sure my levels had gone down. That's how i knew for sure, even though i had cramps and enormous nipples!!!

afm - i'm having a blah day today, ttc sure is getting old lately. I'm at 1dpo so it seems sooooo far away.


----------



## Photogmommy

What do you ladies think? 

I really need some help. I posted yesterday with no response on my post , I never seem to get must resonse on anything ive posted lately. Im soo confused Photo is attached. 

But here is the OPK time line.

9th: Positive; bded
10th: negative; bded
11th: negative; bded
12th: positive; bded
13th: am negative, pm positive; bded
14th: am negative, pm positive
15: am positive; 12:45 pm; Positive bded am

The 1 pm I just took was darker than the control line. 

I have no idea whats going on, could my body be outta whack from the MC on Oct 30th?

Could I have a faulty testing kit?

I don't have pcos

My levels went back to normal 2-3 days after MC

The lady on the hotline said it could show pregnancy, but there is no way I would show pregnant that soon after ovulating. 

Pic is attached ( 12:45pm is not in pic )
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2603.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 16


----------



## luna_19

sorry photogmommy I have never had luck using opks so I can't be any help

yet another bfn for me today :(


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *xKATIEx and ICEPRINCESS* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!![/CENTER]


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html


:test: *AMYMACGILL, HOPEFORBFP, and RENNER *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *xEMMADx, GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, AMCOLECCHI, SUFFOLKSAZZLE, BABYGIRL13, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, ES89, MRS.MARYLAND, SHEDGE84, GUMPYTTC5, KAT S, RUNNERGRL, NAVWAG, WANTABELLY, GEM1210390, KEL21, KELSEYK,TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, GMCLATER, GODDESS25, GRAYSMOMMY, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:



*SHOLI* stay hopeful Hun. The U/S did yeild some good, it showed what was causing your pain and that you may have ovulated! FXD! :dust:


*GNOME* I think that you have a good plan and different plans work differently for everyone. Also, you are right, the journal will be a great way to document. I used it throughout my journey thus far and now give detailed and accurate updates there so as not to invade other threads where it may not be the best to do so.:dust:


*PHOTOGM* OPKs are trcky and from experience, after an MC, they are more difficult than normal. Your body is returning to "normal" so it produces hormones differently afterwards. On top of that fact, it does happen alot, that you have positive OPKs more than once during your cycle. It is the horomone that it is being checked by them that is released numerous times throughout your cycle. For this reason, it is recommended when not using digital, that you use another method to monitor OV in conjunction with OPKS i.e. temping, CP, U/S, etc. Oh, and the sticks that I see above, show the 14th and 15th as +OPK... GL Hun! FXD!:dust:


*HOPEFORBFP* Check the chart that I post here every Thursday... It is VERY possible to IB on 12DPO, it all depends on the actual day you OV and the journey of the swimmers and the egg Hun. Also look at my chart below, I implanted around there almost each time I was PG... GL Hun!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* I totally suck at line seeing, I don't see a line, but it could still very well be the start of your BFP, it is still pretty early... FXD! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *TTCMIKEANDME and JANEYWANEY* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Where I am sure you will see dark pink BFP lines!:dust:
The December Thread will be up this week!


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 136* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Dantz

Photogmommy said:


> What do you ladies think?
> 
> I really need some help. I posted yesterday with no response on my post , I never seem to get must resonse on anything ive posted lately. Im soo confused Photo is attached.
> 
> But here is the OPK time line.
> 
> 9th: Positive; bded
> 10th: negative; bded
> 11th: negative; bded
> 12th: positive; bded
> 13th: am negative, pm positive; bded
> 14th: am negative, pm positive
> 15: am positive; 12:45 pm; Positive bded am
> 
> The 1 pm I just took was darker than the control line.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on, could my body be outta whack from the MC on Oct 30th?
> 
> Could I have a faulty testing kit?
> 
> I don't have pcos
> 
> My levels went back to normal 2-3 days after MC
> 
> The lady on the hotline said it could show pregnancy, but there is no way I would show pregnant that soon after ovulating.
> 
> Pic is attached ( 12:45pm is not in pic )


it looks to me like the 14 one is very positive. Remember, you're going to ovulate 12-48 hours AFTER you get a positive OPK, which means you CAN get two positives in a row. It's also very common to get a - in the morning and a + in the evening ESPECIALLY with cheaper tests. Also, your 15 test looks a LITTLE lighter, so your LH may be declining now.


----------



## Photogmommy

Dantz said:


> Photogmommy said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> I really need some help. I posted yesterday with no response on my post , I never seem to get must resonse on anything ive posted lately. Im soo confused Photo is attached.
> 
> But here is the OPK time line.
> 
> 9th: Positive; bded
> 10th: negative; bded
> 11th: negative; bded
> 12th: positive; bded
> 13th: am negative, pm positive; bded
> 14th: am negative, pm positive
> 15: am positive; 12:45 pm; Positive bded am
> 
> The 1 pm I just took was darker than the control line.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on, could my body be outta whack from the MC on Oct 30th?
> 
> Could I have a faulty testing kit?
> 
> I don't have pcos
> 
> My levels went back to normal 2-3 days after MC
> 
> The lady on the hotline said it could show pregnancy, but there is no way I would show pregnant that soon after ovulating.
> 
> Pic is attached ( 12:45pm is not in pic )
> 
> 
> it looks to me like the 14 one is very positive. Remember, you're going to ovulate 12-48 hours AFTER you get a positive OPK, which means you CAN get two positives in a row. It's also very common to get a - in the morning and a + in the evening ESPECIALLY with cheaper tests. Also, your 15 test looks a LITTLE lighter, so your LH may be declining now.Click to expand...

These are the CBE Digital OPKS. I just took another one at 12:45 and it was positive and the test line was darker then the control line.I had a positive on the 9th and I have had atleast one positive per day for 4 days straight. Im going nuts, I just dont knwo what to do if i should keep bding? Ive bded 6 days out of 8!


----------



## lizlovelust

having loooooads of creamy cm!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry LUNA girl:(


----------



## Dantz

Photogmommy said:


> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photogmommy said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> I really need some help. I posted yesterday with no response on my post , I never seem to get must resonse on anything ive posted lately. Im soo confused Photo is attached.
> 
> But here is the OPK time line.
> 
> 9th: Positive; bded
> 10th: negative; bded
> 11th: negative; bded
> 12th: positive; bded
> 13th: am negative, pm positive; bded
> 14th: am negative, pm positive
> 15: am positive; 12:45 pm; Positive bded am
> 
> The 1 pm I just took was darker than the control line.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on, could my body be outta whack from the MC on Oct 30th?
> 
> Could I have a faulty testing kit?
> 
> I don't have pcos
> 
> My levels went back to normal 2-3 days after MC
> 
> The lady on the hotline said it could show pregnancy, but there is no way I would show pregnant that soon after ovulating.
> 
> Pic is attached ( 12:45pm is not in pic )
> 
> 
> it looks to me like the 14 one is very positive. Remember, you're going to ovulate 12-48 hours AFTER you get a positive OPK, which means you CAN get two positives in a row. It's also very common to get a - in the morning and a + in the evening ESPECIALLY with cheaper tests. Also, your 15 test looks a LITTLE lighter, so your LH may be declining now.Click to expand...
> 
> These are the CBE Digital OPKS. I just took another one at 12:45 and it was positive and the test line was darker then the control line.I had a positive on the 9th and I have had atleast one positive per day for 4 days straight. Im going nuts, I just dont knwo what to do if i should keep bding? Ive bded 6 days out of 8!Click to expand...


I would BD every other day until you know for sure that you're in the tww or until AF arrives if you want to be really safe. Doing it every day can lower sperm count and dry up your fertile CM. If you're going to do it so often, you should probably at least use a sperm-friendly lube like preseed or conceive plus.


----------



## Cristeena

Photogmommy said:


> What do you ladies think?
> 
> I really need some help. I posted yesterday with no response on my post , I never seem to get must resonse on anything ive posted lately. Im soo confused Photo is attached.
> 
> But here is the OPK time line.
> 
> 9th: Positive; bded
> 10th: negative; bded
> 11th: negative; bded
> 12th: positive; bded
> 13th: am negative, pm positive; bded
> 14th: am negative, pm positive
> 15: am positive; 12:45 pm; Positive bded am
> 
> The 1 pm I just took was darker than the control line.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on, could my body be outta whack from the MC on Oct 30th?
> 
> Could I have a faulty testing kit?
> 
> I don't have pcos
> 
> My levels went back to normal 2-3 days after MC
> 
> The lady on the hotline said it could show pregnancy, but there is no way I would show pregnant that soon after ovulating.
> 
> Pic is attached ( 12:45pm is not in pic )

Hi,

I responded to you yesterday, its on page 129. I pasted my response below: 

Last month was my second month coming off birth control and I had multiple smileys all spaced apart throughout the entire month and I chalked it up to my body gearing up to O but never did. I think I am finally normal now after bc because I only got the smileys for two days in a row this month and I think I finally O'd. Other than that I know it can give false positives if one has PCOS or uses FMU. I got false positives the first month using FMU so I started doing it between 12 and 8 for accurate results. Still hoping I dont have PCOS. Good luck !!


----------



## Crystal5483

I know women without PCOS who still get positives 6 days in a row


----------



## kel21

Me me me!! I usually get 5-6 days of pos opks and I do not have pcos.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:blush: Hi there, I've never been a part of a thread or anything like this before. I am new to infertility and Clomid in general.

I have been TTC for 9 months and took my last dose of 50mg Clomid today (CD9). I go tomorrow for an u/s to check my follicles, I suppose? I think that tells me how many chances I have for eggs?

Then I go back on CD21 for bloodwork which is supposed to tell me whether or not I ovluated. I think.

Does anyone have any advice on what I should do fro here? OPKs? Are they worth it? What brand? Should we BD every day or every other day, and starting on what day? Are the rumors I have heard of Robitussum true that they can thin your lining if needed to offset the Clomid?

Any help is appreciated, hope you don't mind me barging in!


----------



## tmcrowe

Yayyy! Congrats Ice Princess!!! :happydance:

Many of you are showing positive signs! Good luck to you all !! Sorry to those who got bfn today, you're not out till AF shows her face though! :)

As for me.. I didn't get to make it in for my blood work yesterday due to an emergency with my daughter. I'm going to do a HPT Saturday @ 13dpo! 
My symptoms today at 11dpo are Bbs are becoming more sore mostly from the armpit inward, sensitive, and slight shooting pain toward nipples. My Montgomery glands are seeming more pronounced also. Cramping has calmed down significantly though I do still have back ache. Nauseous!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Can someone please take a look at my chart? I can't figure out which day I ovulated! According to ff...it says I ovulated on CD22. If I take away the 2nd positive OPK from CD21...it puts it back to CD20. I could have sworn I was ovulating on saturday CD20 because I was having some pains on my right ovary. Also, if I ovulated on CD 22 like it currently says...my coverline is way higher than it normally is. Just wondering what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Photogmommy

Thanks everyone for all of your responses! I really appriciate it!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test70899

I caved and tested now, I swear.theres a faint line, digi says neg though :(


----------



## lizlovelust

took the digi apart, theres two clear as day lines though!


----------



## tmcrowe

@ Liz ! Yayyy! I'm looking at it through my phone, but it looks like a positive to me!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope it is, im testimg with fmu in the morning!


----------



## tmcrowe

Also, ladies I wish could be of more help with the charts, but I'm not very familiar with them. Didn't want anyone to think they were being ignored. :D


----------



## tmcrowe

lizlovelust said:


> I hope it is, im testimg with fmu in the morning!

Good luck girl ! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

lizlovelust said:


> I hope it is, im testimg with fmu in the morning!

LIZ -- to me this looks like a +!!!

keep us posted.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks ladies, I sire hope it is! maybe the digi said neg cause its evening urine and im still early?


----------



## tmcrowe

lizlovelust said:


> thanks ladies, I sire hope it is! maybe the digi said neg cause its evening urine and im still early?

Very possible! 

I tell ya, this tww is pure torture! I wish we could know right away ;)


----------



## lizlovelust

I know right? ugh! im 13 dpo, shouldnt my test be dark if I was preg?


----------



## luna_19

Liz digis always have 2 lines, hope it was just too early for you :)

Pinkpeony I think it's definitely possible you o'ed 2 days earlier :)


----------



## tmcrowe

@ Liz, they seem to be different with everyone ya know? Hope i get a + at my 13 dpo.. I'm scared to test. Haha


----------



## gnome86

sorry i didnt realise i was invading, was only putting update as have been following your threads for long time but that's fine I will keep out. good luck to you and everyone on your journeys. xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

I hope my fmu test will show me something!


----------



## lizlovelust

gnome how are you invading??


----------



## 3athena3

gnome86 said:


> sorry i didnt realise i was invading, was only putting update as have been following your threads for long time but that's fine I will keep out. good luck to you and everyone on your journeys. xxx

Gnome please don't feel like you are invading. We are all here to support each other TTC and beyond.

I don't want to speak out of turn or for anyone else here but I think there may have been a misunderstanding about the quote you are referring to. A lot of women who go on to get their BFP begin posts related to that in the pregnancy section of the forum in sensitivity to those still trying and just post certain comments in threads specified for that purpose. Sort of going along with the admin rule in general TTC about not posting BFP announcements etc there. I don't believe that anyone thinks you are invading this or any other thread. 

I hope that helps and that things can be cleared up for you. I don't think you are in any way unwelcome on this thread and I wish you the best of luck TTC.


----------



## lizlovelust

where is everyome...?


----------



## lorojovanos

Perhaps I missed something GNOME hon?
You're more than welcmoe though here


----------



## babysaa

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test70899
> 
> I caved and tested now, I swear.theres a faint line, digi says neg though :(

Looks like a faint positive. Goof luck tomorrow FX that it's a definite :bfp:


----------



## luna_19

gnome I missed what the issue is too, whatever it is I think you are definitely welcome here :)

I was able to view my cd21 blood results, my progesterone was 28 (which as far as I can tell is really good, I think there was some confusion earlier in the thread because a different unit of measurement is used in the UK) but I may have an iron deficiency. Picked up some iron supplements, still haven't actually heard from my Dr about the results.


----------



## B Michaelson

gnome86 said:


> sorry i didnt realise i was invading, was only putting update as have been following your threads for long time but that's fine I will keep out. good luck to you and everyone on your journeys. xxx

I agree with everyone that you are not invading. There are over 130 pages of posts in here and everyone is sharing how they feel. You are just as welcome to share here.


----------



## lizlovelust

so now my test is dry and what I thought I saw earlier is still there and dis get darkwer after drying...?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test70963


----------



## B Michaelson

lizlovelust said:


> so now my test is dry and what I thought I saw earlier is still there and dis get darkwer after drying...?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test70963

I see a little line but its hard to see. Not sure if its pink or an evap. Are you going to test again in a couple days?


----------



## Renner

*lizlovelust**I see a faint line, and it seems as thick as the control. You should test again SOON!* 

Well AF was suppose to start today and no signs of her yet! I was going to test today but im soo tired of buying pg test that I decided to wait a few extra days.. we will see! But I honestly dont know.. still no symptoms.. not even that AF might be approaching.

This is also my first month using a VERY low dosage of vitex. Maybe that can make my period late? But the last couple months my cervix was all over and not even getting soft during O time and not lowering before AF. This month with vitex it became soft and did what it was suppose to lol. :thumbup:
Time will tell.


----------



## hopeforbfp

I missed the gnome issue too but please stay!!!

Liz I took a digi for my last pregnancy and it was negative. I too took the test apart and the lines were real dark. I researched it online and I found out that digis work differently and it doesn't matter if there is two lines. I couldn't believe that with such dark lines and sure enough I was pregnant but then again I've never tried it not pregnant. I hope it's your BFP. I can only see the line on the dry test. Fingers crossed for you. 

Loro I see that far left line you were talking about. It certainly does look like an awkward spot but if that's what the video shows then maybe it's a BFP. 

Bfn for me again and temp seems to be heading downward again. I'm curious what my morning temp will be. I've had tons of CM today but it seems like lots of ladies on here had tons of CM followed closely by AF.


----------



## Renner

*GNOME- I think this is what GNOME was talking about when she stated sorry for invading.*
*
From page 137:

GNOME I think that you have a good plan and different plans work differently for everyone. Also, you are right, the journal will be a great way to document. I used it throughout my journey thus far and now give detailed and accurate updates there so as not to invade other threads where it may not be the best to do so.*

I dont think MrsMM24 meant it in a bad way GNOME.. we love to hear from you!


----------



## IcePrincess

Liz keep trying 12 dpo may just be too soon... Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dantz

My back gave out tonight and now I have to take Prednisone and Flexeroll. I'm 9 dpo today and got a bfn this morning, but it sucks to have to give up this close to AF due to back issues. I have no choice, though, as I have to go into work tomorrow and I'm in PAAAAIIIN. I'm only 21, I shouldn't have to deal with this :'(


----------



## turtlemomma

7 dpo- trying so hard not to symptom spot!!! Luckily I kept notes on my symptoms last month (my first on the clomid), and so far everything matches up pretty well! (Even down to the crazy dreams I had all night last night!!!) SUre hope my temp goes back up tomorrow morning... FX

GNOME- You are definitely welcome here!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cristeena

This may be a dumb question, but if you have a shorter luteal phase, you should be able to test sooner right? I think my LP is 12 days (but I am irregular since birth control), so an early test like a FRER should work 2 days sooner for me than for a girl that has a 14 day LP? I am 8 DPO tmrw, and I know a lot of girls get a BFP at 10 DPO, so would this mean I may get one at 8 DPO since my LP is 2 days shorter than average? I hope this makes sense, lol. GL to everyone!!!! <3


----------



## Cristeena

turtlemomma said:


> 7 dpo- trying so hard not to symptom spot!!! Luckily I kept notes on my symptoms last month (my first on the clomid), and so far everything matches up pretty well! (Even down to the crazy dreams I had all night last night!!!) SUre hope my temp goes back up tomorrow morning... FX
> 
> GNOME- You are definitely welcome here!!! :hugs:

I told myself I was DEFINITELY not going to SS this month, but I did, and I am still doing it tonight, it is impossible!


----------



## Cristeena

Dantz said:


> My back gave out tonight and now I have to take Prednisone and Flexeroll. I'm 9 dpo today and got a bfn this morning, but it sucks to have to give up this close to AF due to back issues. I have no choice, though, as I have to go into work tomorrow and I'm in PAAAAIIIN. I'm only 21, I shouldn't have to deal with this :'(

Sorry to hear about your back Dantz!!! Feel better!

Loro and Liz, its getting so close, im excited for you to test!

Gnome, I agree MrsMM24 didnt mean anything, she is always very welcoming, she was just trying to give you ideas about how to use the forum in the best way. Welcome!

Everyone else, KMFXFY!!!!!!!! :dust: If not this month, there is always Christmas BFPS!!!! :xmas12:


----------



## Cristeena

Cristeena said:


> This may be a dumb question, but if you have a shorter luteal phase, you should be able to test sooner right? I think my LP is 12 days (but I am irregular since birth control), so an early test like a FRER should work 2 days sooner for me than for a girl that has a 14 day LP? I am 8 DPO tmrw, and I know a lot of girls get a BFP at 10 DPO, so would this mean I may get one at 8 DPO since my LP is 2 days shorter than average? I hope this makes sense, lol. GL to everyone!!!! <3

I think I just thought of an answer to my own question, I am thinking that it wont change anything since implantation usually doesnt happen until around 10 DPO... so I think Ill wait to test until 10 DPO...


----------



## Cristeena

Hopin4ABump said:


> :blush: Hi there, I've never been a part of a thread or anything like this before. I am new to infertility and Clomid in general.
> 
> I have been TTC for 9 months and took my last dose of 50mg Clomid today (CD9). I go tomorrow for an u/s to check my follicles, I suppose? I think that tells me how many chances I have for eggs?
> 
> Then I go back on CD21 for bloodwork which is supposed to tell me whether or not I ovluated. I think.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what I should do fro here? OPKs? Are they worth it? What brand? Should we BD every day or every other day, and starting on what day? Are the rumors I have heard of Robitussum true that they can thin your lining if needed to offset the Clomid?
> 
> Any help is appreciated, hope you don't mind me barging in!

Welcome! Sorry I dont know anything about Clomid .... (yet)

As far as OPKS, clearblus easy Digital are my favorite and are the most easy to read, and I know the rate of false positives is VERY low if your body is functionally normally at the time.

GL! and sorry everyone for all these posts hogging the forum tonight, I keep thinking of more stuff to say! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

iceprincess when did you get your fisrt faint pos?


----------



## inkdchick

i will be testing on the 18th Nov and really need some of your PMA to get my BFp this month xxx:hugs:


----------



## startingtotry

Morning ladies! Another BFN for me this morning :nope: Don't really know what to think. AF is due on Sunday :witch: so I guess it's still a little early but I'm not feeling all that positive about it, not that I'm feeling negative just that I feel a bit ambivalent! 

I'm trying to not symptom spot too much and finding it easier to just keep a note, seems that if I write it in a list as it happens then I'm much less likely to keep on wondering whether or not it's there... I also thought that it could be a good thing for future months to know for sure what I could count of as being different to normal!

The only thing that stands out at the moment is that I had a brief dizzy spell last night, but I don't know if I should read into that! My BBs are slightly tender (but only when I poke them!) but this is normal PMS for me anyway so I can't really count that.

oh well I guess that I'll just have to wait and see!

Good luck to all those ladies who thought they could see a faint second line yesterday. FX they get darker today! :hugs:


----------



## startingtotry

Also I think that I might try charting my temerature next month to try and pinpoint ovulation more accurately (I just don't get on with OPKs). I haven't done it before... can anyone offer advice??


----------



## inkdchick

it acutally states on some tests that between sort of 10am to 4pm is hte best time to test as our HCG levels havent risen enough to be apparant to test on a HPT so i will defo be trying to test later today just to be sure i havent missed anything from yesterday or for today, good luck testing everyone


----------



## IcePrincess

lizlovelust said:


> iceprincess when did you get your fisrt faint pos?

Not until the evening my after my af was late. 16dpo
I thought it could be an evap line so I tested again in the am and got a bfp


----------



## lorojovanos

startingtotry said:


> Also I think that I might try charting my temerature next month to try and pinpoint ovulation more accurately (I just don't get on with OPKs). I haven't done it before... can anyone offer advice??

If you're comfortable with it, I'd do vaginal temping instead of oral. There is really no error that way as opposed to orally, you can snore, mouth breathe etc which makes a difference. Make sure you take it at the same time every day, regardless and don't move around before you take it. For me, I set my alarm for 615, take it and go right back to sleep. I know no one is ever awake at that time so I'm in the clear:thumbup:

AFM- 2 BFN's this morning:cry: 13dpo, really? And we did EVERYTHING possibly right that we could have. For crying out loud, I was damn sure this was THE month! Surely, AF will come tomorrow at my sister's wedding!


----------



## lizlovelust

13dpo here too, bfn on frer :( but temp is still really high, I dont get it...i also keep having the most realistic dreams!


----------



## hiri786

Just to give ladies some hope with all 4 of my pregnancies i only got my BFP the day my period was due, FRER, clearblue, dollar store, IC all negative before 15dpo
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Cristene I love how you kept posting then answered your question:) it made me giggle a little. But yes I think your right, it shouldn't make a difference of when you can test. Test are only positive after implantation and you can look at MRSM post for the range so some women can get BFPs at 8dpo if they implant earlier. 

AFM- my temp took another dive so looks like its over for me. The witch should definitely be here today but I guess I should be thankful that she held out for a normal 14 day LP. I don't like all my roller coaster temps so I think I'm sold on vaginal testing next month. I'm assuming that means you don't start until after AF right? Also I sort of have an embarrassing question. How far do you need to stick it in? If I could add the embarrassed symbol right now I would but I can't on my phone lol.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks hiri! where your temps up like minw too?


----------



## lorojovanos

I put it in like an inch, maybe


----------



## hiri786

I only started temping last month and it drove me crazy i became a woman obssesed!!! So decided not to ever again lol. only benefit was that my kids were on time for school everyday becasue i used to stay up after temping. My chart looked really good too so was gutted when 18dpo af came. So i dont know about temping too much sorry :-( 

AF is due 2moro bfn this morning, but on the upside hubby has realised how much it means to me and said we can keep trying until it happens :loopy:


----------



## tmcrowe

inkdchick said:


> i will be testing on the 18th Nov and really need some of your PMA to get my BFp this month xxx:hugs:

GL !!! Sending loads of :dust: your way!!


----------



## tmcrowe

hiri786 said:


> I only started temping last month and it drove me crazy i became a woman obssesed!!! So decided not to ever again lol. only benefit was that my kids were on time for school everyday becasue i used to stay up after temping. My chart looked really good too so was gutted when 18dpo af came. So i dont know about temping too much sorry :-(
> 
> AF is due 2moro bfn this morning, but on the upside hubby has realised how much it means to me and said we can keep trying until it happens :loopy:

GL next month Hiri !!! Maybe your Christmas gift will be a :bfp:


----------



## Cristeena

Gah, so mad at myself, I only had 1 HPT (FRER) and I wasted it this morning at 8DPO, like I swore I wouldn't. Going to try my hardest to not test until Tues at 12 DPO. Still feel crampy in legs/vagina (where I get my AF cramps), so I am not feeling good about this month, even though we did everything perfectly. GL everyone!


----------



## tmcrowe

I caved this morning at 12dpo and tested. Landed myself a :bfn: - I swore to myself I was going to wait, but I didn't. I plan on testing again 15dpo, 1 day before AF is due. Praying & crossing my fingers she does not show herself. 

12dpo - I feel like an emotinal wreck! Feeling totally discouraged and out for this month. Slight cramping/localized pain on the left. Ovary perhaps. My endo hasn't been acting up in 2 days now, maybe that's a good sign? Idk.. Felt nauseous after a small bowl of cereal.. Maybe just hormones before Af..

Good luck to everyone who is testing today and this weekend. I wish you ALL :bfp:'s !!! If it isn't in the cards for you this month, maybe it'll be your Christmas gift this year! Best of luck!! :dust:

P.S. - Would someone mind telling me how I go about starting the pregnancy journal? Thanks so much!


----------



## tmcrowe

Cristeena said:


> Gah, so mad at myself, I only had 1 HPT (FRER) and I wasted it this morning at 8DPO, like I swore I wouldn't. Going to try my hardest to not test until Tues at 12 DPO. Still feel crampy in legs/vagina (where I get my AF cramps), so I am not feeling good about this month, even though we did everything perfectly. GL everyone!

Too soon to get discouraged love.. You just never know! Good luck hon :hugs:


----------



## Cristeena

tmcrowe said:


> I caved this morning at 12dpo and tested. Landed myself a :bfn: - I swore to myself I was going to wait, but I didn't. I plan on testing again 15dpo, 1 day before AF is due. Praying & crossing my fingers she does not show herself.
> 
> 12dpo - I feel like an emotinal wreck! Feeling totally discouraged and out for this month. Slight cramping/localized pain on the left. Ovary perhaps. My endo hasn't been acting up in 2 days now, maybe that's a good sign? Idk.. Felt nauseous after a small bowl of cereal.. Maybe just hormones before Af..
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is testing today and this weekend. I wish you ALL :bfp:'s !!! If it isn't in the cards for you this month, maybe it'll be your Christmas gift this year! Best of luck!! :dust:
> 
> P.S. - Would someone mind telling me how I go about starting the pregnancy journal? Thanks so much!

12 DPO is definitely still too early for a lot of folks, don't give up yet! :hugs:


----------



## B Michaelson

lizlovelust said:


> thanks hiri! where your temps up like minw too?

Those temps are nice and high compared to your other months. Hoping you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I don't feel well at all! :( I hate being sick boo!

Though taking the extra B6, B12 and folic acid has done wonders for my hair LOL!

Temps are staying up. I didn't have a fever Monday so I don't think they are illness related. 

It's a record! 6dpo and still have yet to test!! Haha. Trying to stay calm this month.


----------



## kel21

Proud of you for not testing Crystal! LOL

Baby dust to those still waiting to test!

Sorry to those the witch got!

afm- The witch just flew in today :( I expected it. Fxd for a christmas miracle! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel like giving up, I just think I was meant to be childless :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I also ate mcdonalds which I always do for breakfast and I feel so sick to my tummomie right now :(


----------



## Beautifullei2

crystal - I must say Im super proud of you!!! Less stress!! FXed for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


*GNOME* Hun, I think that you defnitely took my previous post completely wrong, which can happen as we at any stage of this TTC are full of hormones and all kinds of different feelings. You have been a part of my forums for testing for MUCH longer than many of the ladies here so I would hope that you could tell my heart, and now know my sincerity in saying I'm sorry that you took that negatively. I was just telling you how I felt when I started my journal. Also the comment about invading was because I am a memberof *MANY* threads here on BnB and as someone that experience losses, and now Preggers, it is hard to see some posts in certain forums for not just myself but the other ladies there. Simply stating that in my journal, I am able to write whatever, for my purposes without worrying about how something may effect others. The *LAST* thing that I want to do is effect any woman on BnB in a negative manner (including how you took my post) and so a journal is yours and upon entering they have to know that you can say, share, and comment however you please. I am truly hurt that you would feel I was calling you an invader or anyone else that comes to these threads that I have been doing for over a year, during each of my losses and during happier times. I refrain often from commenting as much as some of my long-time follwers of the threads are use to because I am at a different part of the journey than all of you and no matter what it still feels difficult to do that knowing each of your hearts and that you want to be "here". I hope that you decide to return to the threads because there are wome truly *WONDERFUL* ladies here that need and enjoy you as much as you enjoy and need them. The sole purpose of these threads was togetherness.... GL Hun! :dust:




:test: *LIZLOVELUST and LOROJOVANOS *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, BABYGIRL13, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, ES89, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, HOPEFORBFP, and RENNER *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*lIZLOVELUST* I am terrible at line reading, so don't take my word too much, but I don't see a line. Digis shouldn't be opened because they will always have a 2nd line I say test again Saturday. Because your OV date is not concrete you could be a different DPO.... GL :dust:


*3ATHENA3, RENNER, and CRISTEENA* Thank you, I totally meant nothing negative towards GNOME with my post.


*CRYSTAL5483* :thumbup: I am so proud of you not testing... You are doing soooo good. Hang in there a few more days Hun, I feel good about you this month:dust:


*CRISTEENA* You kind of did answer your own question, a longer LP shouldn't test earlier, it can be labelled as a SS however, because a longer LP is a good thing, it means that the egg and swimmers could be trying to implant! I attach a chart every Thursday that shows the idea of egg/sperm travel, check it out! GL :dust:


*TMCROWE* If you go to the home page and click on journals, you can click to start a new thread and begin your journaling on BnB! GL, I will be over to read really soon. :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *KEL21* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 136* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## 3athena3

BFN for me this morning on FRER at 12/13dpo. Sigh. I really don't want to break the news to hubby that it didn't happen again right before his birthday. :( AF should be here this weekend. Will only test Monday or tuesday if the evil witch doesn't show.

Loro I share your frustration. We did everything right this month also and I really hoped for success. Have fun at your sister's wedding and Fx'd AF stays away.


----------



## Crystal5483

Not testing has of course led to "symptom" spotting lol

-bloated
-pinchy feeling in nips
-cramping both sides in ovary areas off and on ALL day yesterday - but most obvious mid-afternoon
-lower back ache
-mild nausea today
-more pinching just now on right ovary area
-exhausted
-lotion-like creamy CM in abundance (normally I have next to nothing)


----------



## hiri786

Liz dont give up!!! I would say most if not all of my husbands female first cousins (we are talking about 15 women) took them all at least 7yrs to concieve!!!!!!! They all have families now but it was a tough journey for them mc's, still borns, endemetriosis, pcos. You will get your lovely little one and they will be even more precious to you than if it had been easy. Chin up lovely and believe it Will happen xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luna_19

Onto December for me :cry:


----------



## lorojovanos

:hug: LUNA


----------



## echo

luna_19 said:


> Onto December for me :cry:

So sorry, Luna. :hugs:


----------



## Mmmoreos

Sholi said:


> Just thinking now about when i started ttc. I started ttc in sep 2011 and worked out that by xmas i would be 12 weeks and i would tell everyone at xmas day lunch. I also picked my xmas work dinner choices as vegetarian, thinking i would be pregnant by that time and also worried how i would be able to hide the fact i wouldn't be drinking from my workmates.
> 
> How pathetic and naive :rofl:

^^ :cry: I did exactly this!!


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry LUNA! :(


----------



## Renner

Soo.. still no AF. Now a day late, havent tested since 9pdo and that was clearly a BFN. Still no symptoms, of any kind. Not even of AF approaching. Well.. my lower back has a few aches but thats about it. I think I will buy a test today while my daughter and I are out and about. 
Hopefully it will be a BFP.
Will post a pic either way.


----------



## Cristeena

So sorry Luna

Good luck today Renner!

Good job Crystal! 

GL Liz and Loro and everyone else! 

Athena, I am in same boat, will not test again until Mon or Tues if AF doesnt show... Fingers X'd for us :)

Sholi and Oreos, I do the same exact thing, and I have been planning the way I want to surprise DH with an "i love my daddy" onesie for 3 months :/


----------



## lizlovelust

good luck runner!


----------



## echo

Everything is still crossed for all you ladies! :hugs: The TTW is torture. GL!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Renner said:


> Soo.. still no AF. Now a day late, havent tested since 9pdo and that was clearly a BFN. Still no symptoms, of any kind. Not even of AF approaching. Well.. my lower back has a few aches but thats about it. I think I will buy a test today while my daughter and I are out and about.
> Hopefully it will be a BFP.
> Will post a pic either way.

WHen is AF due?:devil:


----------



## luna_19

Is there a December thread yet? I can't seem to find it


----------



## gnome86

Hello mrsM et al, 
thank you for the message mrs m :hugs:. 
i really am so sorry i read that last night n just went to pieces and all the emotion of the whole ttc thing just came to the fore and i totally took that the wrong way so i am truly sorry for being a total div! :flower:
and i certainly didnt mean to hurt your feelings mrsM :) 
lol yeh. so sorry all, i will remain sensible and not a blithering mess taking things wrong way xxxxx 
oh lord children in need is on the telly, where's the tissues, gonna be one of those nights :) 

liz- whats clomid like? wondering what to expect when am ready to start it?


----------



## tmcrowe

luna_19 said:


> Onto December for me :cry:


:hug: Luna!


----------



## tmcrowe

Cristeena said:


> tmcrowe said:
> 
> 
> I caved this morning at 12dpo and tested. Landed myself a :bfn: - I swore to myself I was going to wait, but I didn't. I plan on testing again 15dpo, 1 day before AF is due. Praying & crossing my fingers she does not show herself.
> 
> 12dpo - I feel like an emotinal wreck! Feeling totally discouraged and out for this month. Slight cramping/localized pain on the left. Ovary perhaps. My endo hasn't been acting up in 2 days now, maybe that's a good sign? Idk.. Felt nauseous after a small bowl of cereal.. Maybe just hormones before Af..
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is testing today and this weekend. I wish you ALL :bfp:'s !!! If it isn't in the cards for you this month, maybe it'll be your Christmas gift this year! Best of luck!! :dust:
> 
> P.S. - Would someone mind telling me how I go about starting the pregnancy journal? Thanks so much!
> 
> 12 DPO is definitely still too early for a lot of folks, don't give up yet! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, this made me feel better :)


----------



## MrsMM24

luna_19 said:


> Is there a December thread yet? I can't seem to find it

It is on the 1st page as well as my daily post... So sorry AF set in, I will see you over in December Hun!:hugs:


----------



## koj518

I'm kinda late to the bunch but I saw that there's no one testing on the 25th (that's me!!!!) 

I'd love to join!!


----------



## inkdchick

im getting a bit worried about testing now as im only now getting mild period type cramping and im 11dpo i only have two days to af and i only have a 13 day luteaul phase so im guessing i could be out but with all the support that is on this thread im think i will test if i dont bleed first


----------



## lizlovelust

gnome, normally they give clomid cd 5 to 9, then about 3 to 10 days after you will O, they normally do an us to check the growing follicles 4 days after your last clomid pill.


----------



## lizlovelust

so crampimg starting back up again, its about a 7 I on a scale. it feels sort of like af but different in a way I cant describe


----------



## lizlovelust

okay so now my cramps are even worse, I think af is coming :(


----------



## Lindss

Hi Ldies,
so sorry for all those that AF showed her ugly a** face to this mnth :hugs:
Can you please put me down for testing on Nov 27th??...that is if I can wait that long!!
Also a question to all those who have purchased those internet cheapie tests in bulk....I was going to order some, but have also read that sometimes they are not that accurate...is there a site that has some that are better than others?? Any help would be great as I am spending a small ( ok not so small!!) fortune each mnth on tests, and as this is mnth 6 ttc.....my DH jokes that I should just buy stocks in the company lol!!:haha:


----------



## Dantz

Lindss said:


> Hi Ldies,
> so sorry for all those that AF showed her ugly a** face to this mnth :hugs:
> Can you please put me down for testing on Nov 27th??...that is if I can wait that long!!
> Also a question to all those who have purchased those internet cheapie tests in bulk....I was going to order some, but have also read that sometimes they are not that accurate...is there a site that has some that are better than others?? Any help would be great as I am spending a small ( ok not so small!!) fortune each mnth on tests, and as this is mnth 6 ttc.....my DH jokes that I should just buy stocks in the company lol!!:haha:

Wondfo is a reliable brand if IC's. So if you can find a seller on Ebay or Amazon that sells that brand, you'll be fine. I made the mistake of buying crappy IC's and the ovulation ones suck. Idk about the pregnancy ones because I've never had a bfp. But go with Wondfo.


----------



## Renner

Sooo.. I guess no symptoms is a symptom after all!! Im in shock..

:bfp:

Thank you everyone for your support and it was amazing to read all your posts.

I prayed every single day that God would bless my husband and I with a baby. He hears ours prayers, and He answers prayers. God is amazing!

xox Renner
 



Attached Files:







baby#2 001.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8









baby#2 002.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Renner! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Crystal5483

Congrats Renner!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

I caved... Bfn DUH lol

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71166


----------



## Stevi11

Congrats Runner!


----------



## tmcrowe

Congrats Renner!!! H&H 9 months!! 


Hey Ladies! I seem this today and wanted to share it with you - in case you haven't seen it yet. 


Chances of getting a + HPT:
10 dpo : 35%
11 dpo : 51%
12 dpo : 62%
13 dpo : 68%
14 dpo : 74%
15 dpo : 80%
16 dpo : 88%
17 dpo : 92%
18 dpo : 99%


----------



## luna_19

Congrats renner!

Lindss I have the ICs from makeababy.ca and have no complaints (except that they're always negative of course :dohh: )


----------



## echo

Congrats Renner!


----------



## lizlovelust

so I heard lots of women get bad cramps leadimg up to af due but get bfp.instead of af, I hope thats the case for me!

congrats renner!


----------



## Cristeena

Renner thats so exciting, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Cristeena

Liz, hoping this is my case too, I have AF cramps like no one's business..GL :p


----------



## koj518

congrats renner!! so glad to hear that you didnt have any symptoms coz I have none as well! my boobs don't even hurt yet.. which is kinda weird.


----------



## echo

inkdchick said:


> im getting a bit worried about testing now as im only now getting mild period type cramping and im 11dpo i only have two days to af and i only have a 13 day luteaul phase so im guessing i could be out but with all the support that is on this thread im think i will test if i dont bleed first

13 mc? BIG :hug: I really hope you get your sticky, meant to be baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Well ladies I am out for this month, I think.

Started cramping and spotting yesterday and today I believe I am on my first day of AF a week early...first month off BC so not really surprised :( I will still test on the 24th though


----------



## B Michaelson

Yay Renner! Congrats!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Woohoo Renner!!!:happydance:

I couldnt resist and tested today at 8dpo- BFN of course. I thought I saw a little hint of a line but I think I'm certifiable by this point. LOL There were 3 tests in the package though so I'll test again tomorrow and Sunday with FMU. :wacko:


----------



## babysaa

Renner said:


> Sooo.. I guess no symptoms is a symptom after all!! Im in shock..
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and it was amazing to read all your posts.
> 
> I prayed every single day that God would bless my husband and I with a baby. He hears ours prayers, and He answers prayers. God is amazing!
> 
> xox Renner

Awwww, so happy for you Renner! Wishing you all the best over the next 9 months! God does hear our prayers and he has blessed you and your hubby with a beautiful gift :angel:


----------



## babysaa

lizlovelust said:


> okay so now my cramps are even worse, I think af is coming :(

Hang in there hunny! Until AF shows your not out. FX for you that this is your month :flower:


----------



## Cristeena

Been trying not to SS, but I might as well post whats been going on. I am at 8DPO...

-sore sensitive nipples 
-different type of breakouts
-getting tired earlier
-intermittent AF cramping
-a lot of discharge in panties last several days (tmi) 
-BFN today 

that's it :/


----------



## Cristeena

CastawayBride said:


> Well ladies I am out for this month, I think.
> 
> Started cramping and spotting yesterday and today I believe I am on my first day of AF a week early...first month off BC so not really surprised :( I will still test on the 24th though

Fingers X'd for you :thumbup:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay congrats Renner!!!! So so excited for you. 

I'm sorry for all the ladies the witch got. There must have been some good travel deals today because she flew in on a lot of us...myself included :( I will see a lot of you ladies in the December thread.


----------



## echo

hopeforbfp said:


> Yay congrats Renner!!!! So so excited for you.
> 
> I'm sorry for all the ladies the witch got. There must have been some good travel deals today because she flew in on a lot of us...myself included :( I will see a lot of you ladies in the December thread.

:hugs:


----------



## Mmmoreos

Major congrats to Renner! So gutted for all those who got the witch :growlmad:

I'm still not out yet this month and as usual fingers toes and everything crossed.... Testing from Mon. Xx trying to keep the PMA:thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

woke up early, bfn again today, disnt temp as I got like no sleep. im pretty sure im out :(


----------



## lorojovanos

Sorry HOPE:(

Keep the faith still Liz:)


----------



## Lindss

Congrats Renner!
Happy that there seems to be quite a few BFP's already this month....maybe this will be a lucky one for us all!
Thanks for your input on the tests ladies, I will definatly check them out!:hugs:
Anyone else due to test around the 27th?


----------



## PinkPeony10

Congrats Renner!!!

@Crystal- Not to get your hopes up or anything...but I looked at your chart....I definitely think you are preggers!!! :)


----------



## Dantz

11dpo and another bfn for me this morning. Getting closer and closer to being out =(

Hugs to all of those that af flew in on :( 

Crystal - I don't even chart and I think yours looks good! haha


----------



## echo

Loro, your temps still look great!! Normally aren't they on the decline? :happydance:

Liz, this is the best chart I've ever seen you have! Stay positive. 

:af:


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm not running a fever on a normal thermometer but I can't say that my temps aren't just high because I've been sick this week. 

Of course I'm hoping you're correct!! 


Sorry to all those who the witch got :(


----------



## echo

Nice temps Crystal!


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Loro, your temps still look great!! Normally aren't they on the decline? :happydance:
> 
> Liz, this is the best chart I've ever seen you have! Stay positive.
> 
> :af:

Def on the decline normally...BFN this morning though so it's either a super shy bean, or AF is being a BITCH!


----------



## 3athena3

AF got me first thing this morning. Boo!

Fx'd for those still waiting! See everyone else in December.


----------



## echo

Well, Loro-
:gun: :af: :gun:


----------



## Crystal5483

ECHO that made me laugh lol


----------



## lizlovelust

if I was preg youd think id get a bdp by now :(


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test71352

see, nothing :(, still cramping and no af yet though


----------



## lizlovelust

keep running to the bathroom thinling afs her but shes not ..


----------



## startingtotry

lizlovelust said:


> keep running to the bathroom thinling afs her but shes not ..

Me too!! it's driving me crazy!! AF is due today or tomorrow but hasn't shown her ugly head yet! BFN yesterday though so don't know what to think! Going to try and not test again for at least a couple of days because I find the disappointment hard :wacko:

On the plus side I had a lovely afternoon with one of my friends today and discovered that she's at the same point of trying, I'm hoping that having someone to talk to face to face will help the sanity! 

Good luck everyone who is still waiting!!

xx


----------



## turtlemomma

9dpo- bfn- i know its really early. Just getting the ball rolling. :)

Sorry to all those that AF got...:hugs:

Liz, hang in there! If AF hasnt shown up yet then youre still in...

Echo, youre graphic made me laugh!

QUESTION- Have any of you ever gotten cysts? If so, what did it feel like?


----------



## lizlovelust

turtle, sometimes feels like mild crampinf then I get watery spotting after.


----------



## turtlemomma

lizlovelust said:


> turtle, sometimes feels like mild crampinf then I get watery spotting after.

Hmmm... My uterus feels a bit bloated/swollen and I'm having what I would describe as constant pressure. ?


----------



## lizlovelust

well cycsts arent in your uterus, thwy are in your ovaries, so they would be pains in your abdomen where your ovaries are, doesnt sound like tjats whats going on with you. normally I get sharp pains and cramping either on my left side or right side where my ovaries are.


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> well cycsts arent in your uterus, thwy are in your ovaries, so they would be pains in your abdomen where your ovaries are, doesnt sound like tjats whats going on with you. normally I get sharp pains and cramping either on my left side or right side where my ovaries are.

You can have cysts on your uterus, too. You can get cysts anywhere, actually. There are different names for different kinds. I guess uterine fibroids hurt more. Ovarian cyst pain varies woman to woman. Some women never even feel them, as they are quite common. Most women get them at some point in their life.


----------



## Dantz

So, this is probably tmi, but whatever. I pretty much know that I'm out because every month on the day before AF is due I get really bad smelling gas. :shock: Welp, it just started and AF is due tomorrow. Bring on a Santa baby.


----------



## lizlovelust

afm, still getting cramping. no af though.


----------



## Crystal5483

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71446

Why do I do this to myself? Oh yes... because I'm crazy :wacko: hahaha


----------



## Dantz

Crystal5483 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71446
> 
> Why do I do this to myself? Oh yes... because I'm crazy :wacko: hahaha


When you invert it you can see a line!


----------



## PinkPeony10

I swear I see a line too!!! Crystal...I really think you are preggers!! :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Crystal- think I see something!!! FX

Got my cd21 progesterone results- 29.1! Doctor said the average high is 27! But I knew I o'd based on my temps. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

You ladies are mad! Hahaha! :) but thank you!


----------



## PinkPeony10

I've seen plenty of those frer's and mine are always stark white. That my dear...HAS to be a positive!


----------



## Crystal5483

At 7dpo though?! lol It was within the time frame. Hmm. We'll see tomorrow if there's still a line lol


----------



## koj518

Crystal that is definitely the beginning of a BFP!!!!! I toootally see it!!! YAYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Thank you!


----------



## Crystal5483

Awesome results turtlemomma!


----------



## Cristeena

Crystal I am always FIRST to call a bfn when I see one so as to not raise any hopes and I saw a line immediately!!!! Hope it really is your bfp!


----------



## IcePrincess

I think there is a line Crystal!


----------



## echo

Crystal, I can kinda see a line. FX'd it gets darker and STICKS. 

Yay on your results turtle!! That's awesome.

Hang in there Liz, only a few more days to go...FX'd.


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks ladies. We shall see if this "line" reappears tomorrow!


----------



## B Michaelson

Crystal I see it too. Very faint but seems to be there.

Can't wait to see the upcoming tests.


----------



## Photogmommy

Crystal5483 said:


> At 7dpo though?! lol It was within the time frame. Hmm. We'll see tomorrow if there's still a line lol

I see the pink  Congrats....Cant wait for you to pee again tomorrow!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Crystal I saw that line instantly when I clicked the link and I'm on my phone. Super clear to me. You need to get on your doctors case immediately so you can get the medicine/injections you need to make this your sticky bean. You clearly have no problem getting pregnant :)


----------



## turtlemomma

Crystal- I totally agree with hope!

I'm starting to feel really down about ttc- I know I'm only 9dpo... I'm just tired of it. Tired of waiting- waiting to o- waiting to test, waiting till af leaves... Just tired.


----------



## hiri786

Crystal I totally see a line too and im on my phone!! Fx'd for ure sticky bean xx


----------



## cflower04

AF arrived this morning for me... until next month ladies!

Good luck to all!


----------



## lizlovelust

temp high again, no af.


----------



## IcePrincess

Crystal and Liz can't wait to see/here about your tests today!


----------



## Sholi

Crystal what dpo are you?


----------



## Cristeena

turtlemomma said:


> Crystal- I totally agree with hope!
> 
> I'm starting to feel really down about ttc- I know I'm only 9dpo... I'm just tired of it. Tired of waiting- waiting to o- waiting to test, waiting till af leaves... Just tired.

I'm sorry turtle, I know what you mean. And just woke up with bad af cramps. Hang in there girl.


----------



## Lindss

Crystal I see a line too! Keep us posted today!! u give me hope!!!:flower:


----------



## Crystal5483

Sholi - today I'm 8dpo

I did another test... looks bfn to me - I *KNOW* that my FMU sucks... but still had to give it a try.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71556


----------



## Cristeena

Crystal5483 said:


> Sholi - today I'm 8dpo
> 
> I did another test... looks bfn to me - I *KNOW* that my FMU sucks... but still had to give it a try.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71556

Crystal I still see a line but it looks more faint. Pls let us know how SMU goes! :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

@Crystal- I still think I see a little something. But it's definitely not as clear as before. Keep testing!


----------



## babychka

3dpo today, will be testing the 29th :)

No symptoms yet...


----------



## Sholi

Crystal5483 said:


> Sholi - today I'm 8dpo
> 
> I did another test... looks bfn to me - I *KNOW* that my FMU sucks... but still had to give it a try.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71556

It's faint but there, but don't despair it's still early.


----------



## Sholi

My best friend had a gorgeous baby boy yesterday and i've been secretly upset ever since i saw it. Had fitful sleep last night and dreamt i had a little baby swaddled in a blanket. Don't get me wrong i love my friend but i feel like crap. I haven't gone to the hospital today again because i can't face it. If my bean had stuck back in feb, i would have had my baby two weeks ago. Smetimes it's really hard to keep going.

Decided to chop my hair off tomorrow, maybe a change will do me good.


----------



## Dantz

Sholi said:


> My best friend had a gorgeous baby boy yesterday and i've been secretly upset ever since i saw it. Had fitful sleep last night and dreamt i had a little baby swaddled in a blanket. Don't get me wrong i love my friend but i feel like crap. I haven't gone to the hospital today again because i can't face it. If my bean had stuck back in feb, i would have had my baby two weeks ago. Smetimes it's really hard to keep going.
> 
> Decided to chop my hair off tomorrow, maybe a change will do me good.

It's funny that you say that - not because it's actually funny- but because I did the SAME exact thing when my best friend had her son. I've never had a bfp, so I can't understand how you feel about that, but I totally get the envy/sadness and the needing to change something drastically to make you feel a little better. Funny thing is, she saw mine and went out and got hers cut as soon as she could be active. We all wish we had something like someone else.


----------



## B Michaelson

I agree with everyone else. Still a faint line. Keep testing Crystal!


----------



## lizlovelust

bfn again this morning :( wth... my temps still high anf no af :(


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test71588

see bfn :( im sure af will show tomorrow


----------



## tmcrowe

lizlovelust said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test71588
> 
> see bfn :( im sure af will show tomorrow

I'm sorry hon, hopefully she keeps face away! :hug:


----------



## lizlovelust

I just dont get it, I know two eggs dropped and we bded perfectly :(, amd my temps high. I just dont understamd


----------



## tmcrowe

cflower04 said:


> AF arrived this morning for me... until next month ladies!
> 
> Good luck to all!

:hug: Good luck next month!


----------



## tmcrowe

Crystal / Liz - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the both of you! Sending all the :dust: I possible can both your ways! 

Liz, i'm so sorry you're having a difficult time. If only our minds would allow us to wait the full 2ww to see if AF is going to show her face or not. We all find out comfort different ways, seeing that bfn breaks my heart, and i'm sure it does the same to you guys. Lot's of hugs too all 

As for me, I totally got my O date wrong. I can't believe I did that but I guess that's what I get for not fully charting. I keep a calendar etc, and we did indeeed Bd'd at my highest fertile day, so that's a great sign. However, I am actually only 12dpo today. I woke up this morning with mild cramping and when I went to the BR ( tmi warning ) when wipping I noticed a scanty amount of pinkish discharge mixed in with my CM. Nothing so far since, and that was several hours ago. I am due for AF Tuesday. I am still cramping a little. Feeling really nauseous, and when dh brought me coffee, I absolutely could not drink it. Hmm.. not sure yet ladies. AF is always on time, and I NEVER spot before. I guess only time will tell, because I am too afraid to see another bfn..


----------



## Dantz

I'm 12dpo, AF was due either yesterday or today and so far I keep getting bfn's. I was sure she would show her face this morning (she always comes in the morning for me) due to my gas (sorry) yesterday, but so far she hasn't. My boobs are so sore, which is also a sure sign of AF for me. So weird. Part of me wishes she would stay away but another part of me wishes she would hurry up and get here so I can try again asap. I never thought I'd say that it took us more than 6 months to conceive ='( Five has always been my lucky number. Ugh. How long did you all wait to go to the doctor?


----------



## tmcrowe

Dantz said:


> I'm 12dpo, AF was due either yesterday or today and so far I keep getting bfn's. I was sure she would show her face this morning (she always comes in the morning for me) due to my gas (sorry) yesterday, but so far she hasn't. My boobs are so sore, which is also a sure sign of AF for me. So weird. Part of me wishes she would stay away but another part of me wishes she would hurry up and get here so I can try again asap. I never thought I'd say that it took us more than 6 months to conceive ='( Five has always been my lucky number. Ugh. How long did you all wait to go to the doctor?


Hi there,

It took my sister and brother-n-law a little over a year to conceive with their first. They were getting so discouraged and really giving up. They started to not let it take full control of lives anymore and just "DTD" and if it happened, then Yay! They conceived in less than 2 months once the stress died down from trying for so long. Also, they had found out once they were pg that one of the biggest reason that could have contributed to them not conceiving in the time they were trying the hardest was because her husband had been in an accident was constantly having to have MRI's done and all the pain killers...

Best of luck to you.! By AF not showing her face yet, you still have a very good chance! :hugs:


----------



## Dantz

tmcrowe said:


> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo, AF was due either yesterday or today and so far I keep getting bfn's. I was sure she would show her face this morning (she always comes in the morning for me) due to my gas (sorry) yesterday, but so far she hasn't. My boobs are so sore, which is also a sure sign of AF for me. So weird. Part of me wishes she would stay away but another part of me wishes she would hurry up and get here so I can try again asap. I never thought I'd say that it took us more than 6 months to conceive ='( Five has always been my lucky number. Ugh. How long did you all wait to go to the doctor?
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> It took my sister and brother-n-law a little over a year to conceive with their first. They were getting so discouraged and really giving up. They started to not let it take full control of lives anymore and just "DTD" and if it happened, then Yay! They conceived in less than 2 months once the stress died down from trying for so long. Also, they had found out once they were pg that one of the biggest reason that could have contributed to them not conceiving in the time they were trying the hardest was because her husband had been in an accident was constantly having to have MRI's done and all the pain killers...
> 
> Best of luck to you.! By AF not showing her face yet, you still have a very good chance! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks for that. I know the pain killers might have affected this cycle, and I'm trying to keep that in mind. It's hard to believe that not trying would help us, though, because we never used birth control before we decided to "try" so it should have happend by now. If it doesn't happen in December, though, we will go back to that. So, FX that you're right. And you're right, I'm not technically "out" yet for this cyle. Just hard to stay positive when that one lonely line is staring back at you. Thanks for the encouragement =/


----------



## tmcrowe

Dantz said:


> tmcrowe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12dpo, AF was due either yesterday or today and so far I keep getting bfn's. I was sure she would show her face this morning (she always comes in the morning for me) due to my gas (sorry) yesterday, but so far she hasn't. My boobs are so sore, which is also a sure sign of AF for me. So weird. Part of me wishes she would stay away but another part of me wishes she would hurry up and get here so I can try again asap. I never thought I'd say that it took us more than 6 months to conceive ='( Five has always been my lucky number. Ugh. How long did you all wait to go to the doctor?
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> It took my sister and brother-n-law a little over a year to conceive with their first. They were getting so discouraged and really giving up. They started to not let it take full control of lives anymore and just "DTD" and if it happened, then Yay! They conceived in less than 2 months once the stress died down from trying for so long. Also, they had found out once they were pg that one of the biggest reason that could have contributed to them not conceiving in the time they were trying the hardest was because her husband had been in an accident was constantly having to have MRI's done and all the pain killers...
> 
> Best of luck to you.! By AF not showing her face yet, you still have a very good chance! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. I know the pain killers might have affected this cycle, and I'm trying to keep that in mind. It's hard to believe that not trying would help us, though, because we never used birth control before we decided to "try" so it should have happend by now. If it doesn't happen in December, though, we will go back to that. So, FX that you're right. And you're right, I'm not technically "out" yet for this cyle. Just hard to stay positive when that one lonely line is staring back at you. Thanks for the encouragement =/Click to expand...


That is completely understandable, and you seriously gave me the chills. My sister would say the same exact thing. NEVER before been on BC, her and her husband had been together since they were 16 and never really "not tried" meaning they used the pull out method as a source of BC. So she too was feeling it wasn't ever going to happen for them. I can't say that they fully stopped trying, but she tried so desperately to put her mind somewhere else during the 2ww. I hope this help comforts you to some degree. I understand it can be quite frustrating when you're doing everything by the book. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: sholi

Liz sometimes everything is perfect and you still don't catch the egg. We've had 12 chances at it with great timing and still haven't gotten lucky. At least you know the clomid works for you, there's always next month. :hugs:


----------



## Dantz

AF just showed up. Moving over to the December thread. 

GL to the rest of you ladies


----------



## Mmmoreos

So I'm trying desperately to stay away from the frer sticks. I think I need to hold out until Tues/Wed as I'm not sure when I ov'd this month (as its the first month we didn't faithfully track ov like maniacs) 

Question ladies - when is the best time of day to poas of the first response early results tests? I've looked up lots of conflicting advice - can anyone help?

Mmm x

Ps Dantz - gutted for you x


----------



## hopeforbfp

Dantz I think the rule of thumb is to see a doctor after its been 1 year. I started seeing a doctor after almost 11 months due to the second miscarriage. 

So sorry to all the ladies the witch got. Hang in there Liz your temps still look great. Crystal I still see a line.


----------



## Dantz

hopeforbfp said:


> Dantz I think the rule of thumb is to see a doctor after its been 1 year. I started seeing a doctor after almost 11 months due to the second miscarriage.
> 
> So sorry to all the ladies the witch got. Hang in there Liz your temps still look great. Crystal I still see a line.


I know, but for a healthy young couple that hasn't gotten pregnant after almost 5 years of not preventing it and after 6 months of perfect timing, we just want to meet with her for peace of mind. I realize that she probably won't do a whole lot seeing as it's "only" been six months, but I won't know unless I go in. I've NEVER had a bfp. not a faint line, not a dark line, not a chemical, not a miscarriage, NOTHING. I'm scared to death that something is wrong with me and I'm not willing to wait til it's too late to find out, no matter how crazy I look or sound.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: dantz
There's no harm in going to the Dr at this point. I first went at about 7 months (the start of my 8th cycle), my Dr was really encouraging and said to come back if it hasn't happened in a few months so we could start testing and have everything ready to go if we have to go to a fertility specialist at the 1 year mark so we went back last month at about 10 months and started things going :)


----------



## Sholi

I first went privately at 4/5 months, then dh had an sa at 8 months, also privately. Was referred by the gp at 10 months so i would have the appt by the year, which is when docs agree to have you seen by a fertility specialist. 

Liz i've taken chlomid three times, this time the first 100 mg dose. It didn't work the first two times, so just be patient if not you'll drive yourself mad. :hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

sholi I know clomid worked for me, the doc confirmed two eggs to drop!


----------



## echo

:hugs: Dantz, I know how that feels. 6 years NTNP, 4 years TTC, one chemical 2years ago. Last time I went to my doctor and told them how long, they just told me not to worry, I will get pregnant. Then I still had to specifically request some tests and they didn't do them even though they said they would. When I asked again, they said I needed a referrel to an ob for those tests (why didn't they tell me this before?). Then I lost my insurance. Currently waiting to hear from new insurance. Mu point being, I hope they don't do this to you. Put your foot down, unprotected sex for more than a year counts as trying to some doctors. I hope it is something simple, and you have answers and a BFP soon.


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry to all those that the witch got today!! 

I've been so sick today... Coughing hacking grossness! Super weak and urgent care was all booked up! Tea, soup and Popsicle diet... Oh yes. 

I have only one FRER left which I may use tonight we shall see!


----------



## echo

Sorry you don't feel well Crystal! I hope you feel better soon. Rest.


----------



## turtlemomma

Cramps like crazy yesterday and this morning- nausea this in am today but ate a banana and it went away... I know I said I wouldnt symptom spot but CAN'T HELP MYSELF!!! -HPT yesterday... Gonna keep taking those darned things until AF- like always... :wacko:

10dpo today- Last month I started spotting on 12dpo and the witch flew in on 13... hope the cramps arent an early sign that she's coming... :af:

Liz, sometimes we do things perfectly and still cant catch that eggy- it takes the average couple 6 months- now that you are ovulating on the clomid, the way I see it is it may take that long... (I'm also on Clomid so I tell myself this everyday in hopes I wont be too disappointed when I dont get the results I want...) :hugs:

Crystal- hope you feel better! If I were you I'd save that FRER until tomorrow- Actually, I wouldn't. But I would try. :)


----------



## Crystal5483

My goal is to make sure that my urine isn't diluted because of the "liquid" diet. I had CLEAR urine earlier today and I KNOW that wasn't going to suffice!


----------



## startingtotry

Another BFN for me this morning... now 15dpo and AF should have arrived today, surely if I was then I'd defintely have a BFP by 15dpo??? ... don't know what to think, have been here before and AF was just late, just makes me want to give up!


----------



## B Michaelson

Crystal5483 said:


> So sorry to all those that the witch got today!!
> 
> I've been so sick today... Coughing hacking grossness! Super weak and urgent care was all booked up! Tea, soup and Popsicle diet... Oh yes.
> 
> I have only one FRER left which I may use tonight we shall see!

FX. Your temps look awesome.


----------



## B Michaelson

startingtotry said:


> Another BFN for me this morning... now 15dpo and AF should have arrived today, surely if I was then I'd defintely have a BFP by 15dpo??? ... don't know what to think, have been here before and AF was just late, just makes me want to give up!

I hate that feeling. Been there too.

Have heard or people not getting a BFP until 16 dpo or later. Don't give up till AF comes.


----------



## Crystal5483

I did an IC not sure it's worth pulling out the FRER for though... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71677


----------



## lizlovelust

startimg, thats the szme boat im in, 15dpo no af and all bfns


----------



## Cristeena

I accidentally bought a blue dye hpt today. It was a target brand "up and up" early result and it was bfn today at 10 dpo 5 pm :( I held urine for 4 hrs but had two waters in between , will that really affect the result? I only waited 2 min bc I was in a stall in store but how reliable are these things, I've heard not to use blue, is that due to evaps? Anyone e have experience good or bad with these target ones ? 

So sorry if witch (bitch) got you, GL ladies !!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal-I personally would hold off another day or two to use the frer if you can. Unless you plan on buying more soon. You're still really early.


----------



## Crystal5483

I will be buying more of course lol but I may just wait until tomorrow night


----------



## lizlovelust

christeena i had a false pos with those!


----------



## turtlemomma

Just took a HPT. BFN again. Boo...:bfn:

On the upside- If AF comes on 13dpo I can drink wine at Thanksgiving and wont have to answer why I'm not drinking. :wine:


----------



## Crystal5483

Cristeena I don't have experience with blue dyes but I've seen and heard horrible things! 

Turtlemomma still rooting for you!

I should mention my hold on that IC was 2 hours with soup, and two cups of tea. 

Of course I want BFP but if not then I can work towards sorting out my health in the interim.


----------



## lizlovelust

i wish id get af or a bfp already so i know whats going on


----------



## 9mclater

my line didnt fade away but its so light. can u all see it though or am i going loony? lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2057.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 24


----------



## turtlemomma

9mclater said:


> my line didnt fade away but its so light. can u all see it though or am i going loony? lol

I def see a pink shadow... Do you have any FRER'S you could take?


----------



## hopeforbfp

Dantz I didn't realize you were NTNP for 5 years already. I would totally see a doc. 

Crystal I still see the line but barely. Like you said it was pretty diluted. I bet it will get darker every day. I hope you feel better. 

I have gotten false positives with target brand as well. Both of the tests looked positive to me and I was definitely not pregnant. 

Margo I hope your insurance stuff gets resolved quickly.


----------



## 9mclater

turtlemomma said:


> 9mclater said:
> 
> 
> my line didnt fade away but its so light. can u all see it though or am i going loony? lol
> 
> I def see a pink shadow... Do you have any FRER'S you could take?Click to expand...

i am off to the doctors i had an appointment today so it has worked out great. blood test here i come. ill lets ya's all know as soon as i know lol


----------



## hopeforbfp

I can see a faint line 9mclater


----------



## Cristeena

9mclater said:


> my line didnt fade away but its so light. can u all see it though or am i going loony? lol

I see it and I'm on my phone ! GL!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, I've got lots of pages to go through but I thought id do a quick update on me. 
Firstly, both of those tests, I see lines on, I cannot remmeber off the top of my head, whos they were:(
I too am 15 dpo with no BFP or AF so it appears there are 3 of us in the same boat!
I didn't temp today as I was at my sisters wedding and didnt bring my therm to the hotel. Was so nauseaos last night it was crazy. BAD cramps. I tested today with SMU and nothing. Lots of creamy cm still, once today, had EWCM mixed in but it was yellow? Weird. So thats me, and I'm completely out of tests!


----------



## lizlovelust

loro same here! no af, bfns, and crampimg! so confused! my temps still reakly high!


----------



## echo

FX'd ladies!!! Still waiting on those shy BFP's!


----------



## lizlovelust

anyome else feel unusually warm? im not sick either


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: loro


----------



## Crystal5483

LORO I hope AF stays away for you! I hope you has fun at the wedding!

LIZ I feel warm but I'm sick. No fever though! 

Well coughing and sneezing plus a weak bladder Thanks to my DD &#10084; has less to bathroom use every like 2 hours. Not sure ill use the FRER until I get the controlled! 

Any suggestions for a persistent cough that cough syrup and cough drops aren't touching?


----------



## koj518

9mclater and Crystal - I see a line on both!! I hope they're the beginning of your dark BFPs :) 
Loro- your chart looks great!! I'm looking forward to seeing your BFP!


----------



## lorojovanos

I had so much fun at the wedding, she was beyond stunning and Logan was the ringbearer and he was soooo handsome!

For a cough, I find honey works the absolute best, in our house:)

I think my chart *looks* good too, todays temp would have been pretty telling so I'm a bit nervous about tomorrow...


----------



## Crystal5483

Aww I bet he was so handsome!


----------



## 9mclater

Ok so i went to the docs did a pee test lol came up faint pos aswell, he said congrats and said that because i did this a few months ago he is positive i am but unsure if a chemical pregnancy is going to happen again. i have had my blood test and he said if its above the mark then hopefully all will be wall if its below the mark i might just flush it out with a normal period in a few days


----------



## B Michaelson

9mclater said:


> Ok so i went to the docs did a pee test lol came up faint pos aswell, he said congrats and said that because i did this a few months ago he is positive i am but unsure if a chemical pregnancy is going to happen again. i have had my blood test and he said if its above the mark then hopefully all will be wall if its below the mark i might just flush it out with a normal period in a few days

Congrats 9mclater! Praying for a sticky bean for you.

[-o&lt;


----------



## Cristeena

9mclater said:


> Ok so i went to the docs did a pee test lol came up faint pos aswell, he said congrats and said that because i did this a few months ago he is positive i am but unsure if a chemical pregnancy is going to happen again. i have had my blood test and he said if its above the mark then hopefully all will be wall if its below the mark i might just flush it out with a normal period in a few days

Congratulations yay!!!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

My fingers are crossed for you 9:)


----------



## Photogmommy

9mclater said:


> Ok so i went to the docs did a pee test lol came up faint pos aswell, he said congrats and said that because i did this a few months ago he is positive i am but unsure if a chemical pregnancy is going to happen again. i have had my blood test and he said if its above the mark then hopefully all will be wall if its below the mark i might just flush it out with a normal period in a few days

Good luck! hope its sticky!

Me im not sure how many dpo i am! ughhhh..... Thought i o'ed on the 9/10 but on the 12-15 i got happy faces again, had bad cramps on the 15th. I was thinking i O'ed then. But for the past 2 days, ive been soo exausted at night its bananas! Plus my boobs are getting sorer by the day. This am I felt like shiz and was a little nauses, and having cramps all day?!?. Theres no way if i o'ed on the 15th that i would have symptoms that early. Ugh this month has been wonkers.


----------



## lizlovelust

cramps have almost all gone away now, i dont even feel likw af is coming, its supposed to be here tomorrow. usually i wake up to her. i dont know wjat ill do or wjat im supposed to do if i still get a bfn amd no af?


----------



## lizlovelust

im also really horny.... im never horny whwn im about to get af, normally i want nothing to do with oh when sjes about to arrive


----------



## 9mclater

Photogmommy said:


> 9mclater said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i went to the docs did a pee test lol came up faint pos aswell, he said congrats and said that because i did this a few months ago he is positive i am but unsure if a chemical pregnancy is going to happen again. i have had my blood test and he said if its above the mark then hopefully all will be wall if its below the mark i might just flush it out with a normal period in a few days
> 
> Good luck! hope its sticky!
> 
> Me im not sure how many dpo i am! ughhhh..... Thought i o'ed on the 9/10 but on the 12-15 i got happy faces again, had bad cramps on the 15th. I was thinking i O'ed then. But for the past 2 days, ive been soo exausted at night its bananas! Plus my boobs are getting sorer by the day. This am I felt like shiz and was a little nauses, and having cramps all day?!?. Theres no way if i o'ed on the 15th that i would have symptoms that early. Ugh this month has been wonkers.Click to expand...

I thought i o'd on the 1st but i think its more like the 4th or 5th, i had major cramps and was throwing up heaps. sore back and boobs were aching and on fire, alot of this has eased, little niggly cramps boobs still a little tender but i have the flu atm so maybe its killing the symptoms. still wanna spew at random times and for the past 2 days have been energetic even though i have the flu. I hope you all get your BFP before christmas


----------



## 9mclater

lizlovelust said:


> cramps have almost all gone away now, i dont even feel likw af is coming, its supposed to be here tomorrow. usually i wake up to her. i dont know wjat ill do or wjat im supposed to do if i still get a bfn amd no af?

Fingers crossed you get that BFP tomorrow morning, just let af know she has 9 months of vacation time that she must take lol


----------



## Cristeena

Good luck Liz and Loro, really rooting for you both!!

Afm, getting crampier by the hour and feel like the witch will be here tmrw :( :( :(
Taking tmrw off from BnB, but ill be testing again tues and checking in here then. (think af will be here tmrw though). baby dust ladies!!!


----------



## Sholi

lizlovelust said:


> sholi I know clomid worked for me, the doc confirmed two eggs to drop!

It can work everytime and still the egg and sperm don't meet. Ttc is very complicated and most of the time doesn't make sense. 

Last month i had an ultrasound just before ovulation and there was a lovely fat egg there waiting. It never came out. I spent days trying to understand it, when i had seen it with my own eyes. I'm not trying to discourage you, it's just so you understand that with chlomid you sometimes don't get a bfp until a few tries.


----------



## startingtotry

cd32, 16dpo still no AF and still getting BFN!! and now I have another cold which isn't helping me to feel great!


----------



## Lindss

9mclater said:


> Ok so i went to the docs did a pee test lol came up faint pos aswell, he said congrats and said that because i did this a few months ago he is positive i am but unsure if a chemical pregnancy is going to happen again. i have had my blood test and he said if its above the mark then hopefully all will be wall if its below the mark i might just flush it out with a normal period in a few days

Yay! So happy for you!!!


----------



## B Michaelson

Ugh, FF just changed my O date from CD15 to CD17 because I had a temp drop this am. I'm a slow riser which doesn't help. Do you think it could be wrong? I overrode it for now but I'm confused.


----------



## lorojovanos

B- I would say CD 15 too but I tend to not change what FF says. That being said, you know your body better than FF does!
STARTING- We are in the exact same boat! How long is your LP normally?

AFM- I was expecting a decline in temps today, and not at all. I don't know whats going on, yesterday, SMU was a bfn and I was out of tests this morning. Looking at my chart, and comparing it to my MAY one (its the only other chart I have, on Clomid, where I for sure ovulated) my LP was 15 days and temps declined for 3 days prior. I mean, I've said for over a week, I FEEL pregnant, my boobs feel pregnant, hard as rocks! But the constant BFN's and temps are throwing me off...


----------



## B Michaelson

lorojovanos said:


> B- I would say CD 15 too but I tend to not change what FF says. That being said, you know your body better than FF does!
> STARTING- We are in the exact same boat! How long is your LP normally?
> 
> AFM- I was expecting a decline in temps today, and not at all. I don't know whats going on, yesterday, SMU was a bfn and I was out of tests this morning. Looking at my chart, and comparing it to my MAY one (its the only other chart I have, on Clomid, where I for sure ovulated) my LP was 15 days and temps declined for 3 days prior. I mean, I've said for over a week, I FEEL pregnant, my boobs feel pregnant, hard as rocks! But the constant BFN's and temps are throwing me off...

Thanks loro. I normally don't change FF either but I was so mad this morning I had to stick it to FF haha. I think it was the dreams I had mixing with the hormones and the rude awakening of the alarm. 

Fx for you that it's just a super shy bean!


----------



## B Michaelson

loro - Oh, love the new pic btw. You all look very spiff.


----------



## lizlovelust

16dpo, no af, bfn this morning, temp wemt down .2 degrees, i give up.


----------



## luna_19

I'll be away for the next week, I fully expect to see some bfps from my ttc buddies when I get back ;)


----------



## lorojovanos

LIZ- I hope you only mean for this cycle, not you give up on having babies. 
The lowest dose of Clomid, worked for you, the very first time you took it! That is a HUGE step in the right direction. If you get AF, KNOW you are so much farther ahead than a lot of women. Me for example, I didn't even ovulate until my third cycle of Clomid. I know its no consolation, but you *should* feel good knowing that it made your body ovulate. You can know what to expect next cycle hon


----------



## lizlovelust

i feel like giving up all together!


----------



## Crystal5483

So I've been really sick, up all night coughing, difficulty breathing, etc. Finally got a doctor's appointment today in two hours. I forgot to temp today which makes me sad because I wanted to see if it would still rise, but it caught me off guard when DD woke ME up today (usually it's visa versa!) so I just jumped out of bed!

I used my last FRER with FMU (doh!) but I definitely see a line... on the test as well (previous tests I never really saw it on the test just with pictures) Here's the links to two different pictures on CTP... and hidden in the spoiler is my tweak

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71814

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71813


Spoiler


----------



## lorojovanos

Well, I think thats silly. I understand youre frustrated. TTC is a very hard journey for some of us; but giving up will most def not get us pregnant. If you feel so down in the dumps, perhaps take one cycle off from temping, doing opk's and the Clomid. Maybe just get abck into being with OH, and BD'n when you want to. Maybe that will give you a different place of mind...


----------



## Crystal5483

^wss^ Liz - I think that would be super beneficial for you. Take time to just enjoy one another without all the testing behind it.


----------



## luna_19

Omg crystal another bfp! I really hope this one sticks :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Thanks Luna - I'm scared to be honest. I'm going to take another test after my doctor's appointment (or maybe they will do a blood test while I'm there LOL) and then if I get a more clear-to-see in person test I'm going to call the FS, get a blood test (if docs not already ordered one) and demand progesterone! Then see if he wants to put me on anything else until I see him Wednesday


----------



## hiri786

Yay crystal! Was totally stalking pages all morning waiting for your post stick little bean x


----------



## luna_19

I was wondering if you were on progesterone yet. Don't take no for an answer! Good luck with your appointment :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Haha thanks Hiri !


----------



## Crystal5483

Luna - his game plan for the IUI was to give me it... I'm going to make sure I say that when I speak with his nurse - so I can say I want it and I want it NOW!


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *RENNER, 9MCLATER, and CRYSTAL5483* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html



:test: *MORASMUM *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, IFITISHISWILL, BABYGIRL13, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, ES89, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, LIZLOVELUST, LOROJOVANOS, MINTAROO, INKDCHICK, and STARTINGTOTRY*


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*lIZLOVELUST* I think that alot of ladies take at least one cycle to get use to OVg whether the eggs drop or not. You have to remember that even in the 100% correct timing, your percentageof getting pregnant is still less than 50% Hun, hang in there! GL :dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* Got my FXD for you Hun! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* I think this is the start of your BFP, praying and hoping it is a sticky one Hun!:dust:


*9MCLATER* You are in myprayers Hun, hope this is your sticky bean! :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *LUNA_19, CASTAWAYBRIDE, HOPEFORBFP, 3ATHENA3, CFLOWER, and DANTZ* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 136* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> i feel like giving up all together!

O Hun I know that it feels that way, but don't give up!! Give yourself a few good days to wallow ( thats what really helped me, a good solid pity fest!), then you will feel better! In a world where we have so much control over everything, its so hard to have no control at all over this!!!! Sending u big hugs and loads of babydust for next month!!:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

i just dont get where af is


----------



## IcePrincess

:happydance: Congrats Crystal! :happydance:
We can be bump buddies! Best of luck at your appointment today! Feel better soon.


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats Crystal. Fingers, toes, and all crossed for your bean to stick.


----------



## echo

Congrats Crystal and 9mclater! :happydance:

Crystal, I really hope this is your sticky one!! FX'd for that progesterone!

Liz, don't give up. Take a break, whatever, but you quite clearly want a baby. Sometimes this means letting go a bit. Lindss is right, it's hard to not have control over this. As far as af, the clomid obviously gave you a very strong ovulation. So all your hormones were pumped for that egg, hence the perfect chart, and your LP can vary from time to time, the clomid might be affecting it. And no AF is a GOOD THING. FX'd for you....


----------



## Beautifullei2

crystal Im soooo excited for you!! I need to hurry & get my bfp so we can be bump buddies!!! I started back temping this cycle & I have to admit that time off really threw me off! I cant seem to get into the swing of ttc again lol but it was much needed


----------



## Crystal5483

Well now I know why I've been so poorly! I have bronchitis! Ugh! I wanted to get home in a hurry as I feel like crap so I stopped off at a store and paid DOUBLE what I normally do for a 2-pack of FRERs! I'm going to hide them and then send DH to get more at our regular store tonight hahaha! I will wait until I get a good non-diluted pee in a while and then test again! Once I see a pretty obvious line I'm going to phone the FS.


----------



## Crystal5483

ICE - bump buddies yay! Here's to a H&H 9 months for us both!

ECHO - I'm hoping! I think I'll need that and something to thin blood and hopefully an rX of extra B Vits to combat the MTHFR! Another woman on here with the same MTHFR I have suggested a type of folic acid to use that is absorbed more easily - that should arrive today/tomorrow.

BEAUTIFULEI - I hear you! When I took time off it was SO hard to get back into temping!

Thank you 3athena3 and all of you for the well wishes!


----------



## Cristeena

Crystal, sending you TONS and TONS of sticky dust!!!


----------



## Dantz

I'm so confused :( I thought AF had arrived because I started getting my normal spotting when I wipe that usually comes before her arrival... but then I still haven't gotten a full-blown af yet. I don't think it was IB because it was at 12dpo and was light pink - not brownish. 

I went to the hospital today and found out that I have a compression fracture in my spine (essentially a couple of broken vertabrae I guess). I should have just asked for a pregnancy test to be sure I wasn't but I figured my spotting and bfn's were telling enough. I wish she would either come on full-blown or this spotting would go away so I would know for sure. All of these x-rays and MRIs cannot be good for the whole baby-making thing. Ugh.


----------



## lorojovanos

So I tested, BFN... I'm just scratching my head!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm so sorry DANTZ


----------



## PinkPeony10

I'm so sorry to all the ladies that are still in limbo! I just wish you would get your bfp or AF would just show her face already! 

Crystal- CONGRATS!!!!!! I KNEW IT!! :) I'm so happy for you! I'm just hoping and praying that it sticks for you!


----------



## gnome86

well lil bit worried, had all those bloods done friday. was told would be 7 days and today have just found 3 voicemails from the surgery asking me to call them?! lord knows what the crack is with that :shrug:


----------



## Sholi

november is turning out to be a really weird month with bfn's and AF no shows


----------



## lorojovanos

GNOME- You need to call them back hon


----------



## Dantz

Agreed!


----------



## gnome86

it sucks i found the messages 5 mins after they closed talk bout bad timing! it 11 hours and 56 mins til they open in morning not that i'm that worried n timing it :haha:
it cant be something as daft as they didnt get nuff blood coz she took several pots. course i'm panicking it could be menopause but they wouldnt call me bout that, as they know i was going to be calling in week to make appt. so now panicking it something serious. 
kinda worried but trying to stay calm as nowt can do til morning now :shrug:
x


----------



## lizlovelust

my cramping has returned, comes and goes though, its mot as painful as af cramps...hmm..


----------



## turtlemomma

Gnome- call your doctor! I had a situation like this recently, they just wanted to do a consultation. Everything turned out OK for me. FX!

Liz- I'm so sorry youre feeling down- A woman with no fertility problems at all has only a 20% chance of conceiving each cycle, even when everything is done perfectly... Keep trying! 

Crystal- I see lines!!! Get that progesterone! And I'm sorry youre sick... take care of yourself!

As for me, 11dpo and BFN. Temp still up but my boobs are less sore today and I just feel like AF is on the horizon. Since I started spotting at 12dpo last month I guess I just need to wait till tomorrow... =;:af:

Everyone else- keep your spirits up! :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

Well you ladies were correct....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71961


Spoiler


----------



## Dantz

Yahoo Crystal!! How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Lindss

Yay Crystal!! :thumbup: Thrilled for you!!! xx


----------



## Crystal5483

Dantz I'm 9dpo today 

I have an email into my FS to let them know of the positive!


----------



## turtlemomma

Woohoo Crystal!! Progesterone!!! Go get it girl!:happydance:


----------



## koj518

yayyy!!! Crystal :D :happydance:
Do you mind sharing your tww symptoms for us symptom spotters??


----------



## Sholi

Crystal5483 said:


> Well you ladies were correct....
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71961
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 517995
> 
> 
> View attachment 517997
> 
> 
> View attachment 517999

OMG!! OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

koj518 said:


> yayyy!!! Crystal :D :happydance:
> Do you mind sharing your tww symptoms for us symptom spotters??

One problem - I've had bronchitis during my TWW! 

But things I CAN tell you are this...

I felt cramping around 4/5dpo so I think that *may* have been implant. If you look at my chart though, there is no *dip* so keep that in mind you may not necessarily see a dip in temps!

I've been really gassy the whole time :haha:

My nips have hurt and normally I have like NO pain in my bbs

I started having to go pee a lot at 4dpo and I chalked that up to drinking tea instead of coffee...

Slight nausea at 6dpo and Skin break out at 5dpo

Thats about it. Nothing that was seriously out of the norm though!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Crystal5483 said:


> Well you ladies were correct....
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71961
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 517995
> 
> 
> View attachment 517997
> 
> 
> View attachment 517999

:happydance::thumbup::flower::hugs::yellow::yipee::coolio::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/

Crystal, I haven't followed this thread since the beginning but YAYYYYYY!!!!!!! CONGRATS! HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmcrowe

Congrats Crystal !!! Soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## 9mclater

Congrats crystal, lots of sticky dust to you. Good luck to all the rest of the November testers xoxoxoxoxo..

for me i will be going into the december, decided i just couldnt wait for the docs did another test this morning and sat there on the loo like an idiot waiting for the test to be done, loved it another faint pos. Then i wiped AF!!!! She got me again. I am guessing chem but i still have to wait to talk to my doc. Still cant believe that i did another light pos and was bleeding. maybe i should have wiped first and i would have realized. Will see some of you in the December thread and to all the BFP this month I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy with lots of sticky dust for you all.

:hugs::flower:


----------



## turtlemomma

So sorry 9m! Sounds like it was a chemical. :( :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

So so sorry 9mc! :(


----------



## 9mclater

turtlemomma said:


> So sorry 9m! Sounds like it was a chemical. :( :hugs:

I have so much pain in my left side? I know it shouldnt be an ectopic as i had 1 there already and have no tube but the pain is horrible, i normally get pretty harsh af pain but never located to the side its always across my tummy. already know my dates for next month so ill be ready and waiting for my christmas BFP lol


----------



## Cristeena

9mclater said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> So sorry 9m! Sounds like it was a chemical. :( :hugs:
> 
> I have so much pain in my left side? I know it shouldnt be an ectopic as i had 1 there already and have no tube but the pain is horrible, i normally get pretty harsh af pain but never located to the side its always across my tummy. already know my dates for next month so ill be ready and waiting for my christmas BFP lolClick to expand...

SO Sorry! :(


----------



## gnome86

Crystal5483 said:


> Well you ladies were correct....
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71961
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 517995
> 
> 
> View attachment 517997
> 
> 
> View attachment 517999

congratulations Crystal!!! xxxxxxx :happydance: :baby: xxxxx


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Crystal!!

:hugs: 9m. I had what i assumed were 2 chemicals since i had my DD. and thats exactly what happened to me. To impossible to get that many false positives. 

Testing tomorrow..... well actually i caved and tested tonight LOL and consesus in my journal is that there is a line. But i will do one tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## Childs822

hey guys im new here im on cd 20 not sure of exact day of ovulation but having lots of symptoms, fullness in pelvic area uncomfortable to put pressure on it, sore lower back and neck muscles, bleeding gums when brushing teeth, and more frequent peeing, seems pretty promising but just wanted to see what yalll thought?


----------



## lizlovelust

still no af :/


----------



## Fezzie

Crystal5483 said:


> Well you ladies were correct....
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71961
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 517995
> 
> 
> View attachment 517997
> 
> 
> View attachment 517999

OMG, Congratulations Crystal! I've been away for a week. How exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> So I tested, BFN... I'm just scratching my head!

Oh NO...that is the worst feeling. But I am praying your BFP is just around the corner.....perhaps tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> still no af :/

me either :( Normally, I would have sex to try to bring it on (usually this works for me) but I literally have a broken back.. so that won't be happening.


----------



## lorojovanos

:hi:FEZZIE! What have you been up to the last week hon?
I'm hoping for a bfp tm at 17dpo also...thatd be unbelievable! 
My boobs feel heavy and hard like rocks:blush:


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> :hi:FEZZIE! What have you been up to the last week hon?
> I'm hoping for a bfp tm at 17dpo also...thatd be unbelievable!
> My boobs feel heavy and hard like rocks:blush:

I went to Cali for a conference. It was awesome! I was childless for a week and remembering how to sleep in, do what I want when I want, not having to share my meal(s), pee alone, etc!

The boob sign sounds like a great pregnancy sign......I am rooting for you :)


----------



## lizlovelust

dantz, we did bd last nigjt, normally it hurts cause my cervix is low before af, but my cervix.was so hgh it disnt hurt and didnt make af show.


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> dantz, we did bd last nigjt, normally it hurts cause my cervix is low before af, but my cervix.was so hgh it disnt hurt and didnt make af show.

Ugh. AF is getting more and more unpopular in my book.:growlmad:


----------



## Crystal5483

Fezzie thank you! Glad that you had a good time away!

Ladies just to show you that different lots of the same brand tests have different amounts of dye and different sensitivities - here are THREE DIFFERENT LOTs of the Wondfo tests using the same urine and dipped for the same amount of time and picture taken just before 10 minute mark...



REMARKABLY different huh?


----------



## lizlovelust

dantz, yea i wish i knew what was going on with me!


----------



## turtlemomma

Cramps, boobs less sore, gassy like all get-out. Pretty sure AF is on her way. 
​:cry::nope::sad2::sad1: (this is called a PITY PARTY)...

I'll keep ya'll posted tomorrow.


----------



## Dantz

Crystal - Wow! That's crazy. I'm using Wondfo's from all the same lot but at 13dpo I should be seeing a line by now. Keep us updated on your progression! 

Liz - me too hun. I keep running to the bathroom thinking she's here, but not yet =/ And now my spotting when I wipe has almost stopped? Our stupid bodies. I'm wondering if mine isn't crazy this month because of my steroids though. My doctor gave me permission to stop them now that we know that my vertebrae are acutally broken and not just bruised, so maybe she'll start tomorrow. I just wish she'd come and go for both of us!


----------



## lizlovelust

my body just loves teasing me and letting me down.


----------



## Renner

Crystal5483 said:


> Well you ladies were correct....
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=71961
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 517995
> 
> 
> View attachment 517997
> 
> 
> View attachment 517999

Congratulations!!


----------



## lizlovelust

im really warm, not sick though, so i took my temp and its 99.3 im not even sick or amything! :/ hmm


----------



## koj518

wow that's crazy Crystal! and thanks for posting that. its really good to know! what was the dpo?? any difference between your wondfos and FRERs??


----------



## echo

:hugs: 9mclater. Maybe it is just pregnancy spotting and you are still pregnant? It happens! I have had several friends who spotted up to the first 3 months while pregnant.


----------



## echo

Crystal5483 said:


> Fezzie thank you! Glad that you had a good time away!
> 
> Ladies just to show you that different lots of the same brand tests have different amounts of dye and different sensitivities - here are THREE DIFFERENT LOTs of the Wondfo tests using the same urine and dipped for the same amount of time and picture taken just before 10 minute mark...
> 
> View attachment 518357
> 
> 
> REMARKABLY different huh?

Yeah, I'd read about that!


----------



## Photogmommy

Congrats Crystal!!!


----------



## Cristeena

Well its 2 in the morning, and AF just got me :cry:I really truly believed this was the month since we BD so perfectly and so much. I went to bed actually thinking I could get a BFP tmrw morning, and I was so giddy I couldn't sleep. I just feel gutted right now. 

December is our last month to try before it gets pushed to May due to our schedules, AND the longer my husband is on his meds, makes it harder for him to ejac, so AF coming here this month makes me feel extra pressure and let down. I think I have decided to not be on BnB for Dec :( I love this forum and all of the support we give each other, but I just want to have a stress free holiday and try to enjoy it without TTC analysis and stress. I hope you all get your BFPs this month or very soon, you all are amazing women!! GL!!! <3


----------



## Mmmoreos

So AF is due any time between yesterday and Thursday - this morning I caved with a FRER, and I *think* I can see a v v v feint line - two questions, can you get an evap line with a first response, and how do I upload so you can tell me if I am crazy or not?

It's image #72158 if anyone can find on countdown to preg..

Eeek - trying to keep cool but its not going well.. 

Xx Oreos


----------



## startingtotry

Congratulations Crystal! That's definitely a BFP! So excited for you!

Fingers crossed for you Oreos! I hope it turns into your BFP! Sorry I don't know how to link photos but hopefully one of these ladies does so we can all have a look!

Liz try to not give up, it's such a stressful thing and it's really hard to stay positive sometimes but we'll all be here along the way with you! We've managed to be spot on with our timing the last few months and haven't got lucky yet, unfortunately it's one of those things that are sent to try us! 

Christeena I'm so sorry that AF got you! I had the same thing happen last month when I was quietly confident and then the witch got me by surprise, Fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP for you.

AFM still no AF and still BFN, I'm now 16dpo and cd33 and it's really starting to annoy me! We've been at this point a couple of times before and it's always ended in disappointment, if it's not a BFP then I wish that AF would just hurry up so that I can get on with the next cycle of trying!

GOod luck to everyone who is still waiting for a BFP!


----------



## Mmmoreos

I'm so sorry Christeena x


----------



## Crystal5483

Mmmoreos said:


> So AF is due any time between yesterday and Thursday - this morning I caved with a FRER, and I *think* I can see a v v v feint line - two questions, can you get an evap line with a first response, and how do I upload so you can tell me if I am crazy or not?
> 
> It's image #72158 if anyone can find on countdown to preg..
> 
> Eeek - trying to keep cool but its not going well..
> 
> Xx Oreos

Here it is Oreo!!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=72158

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

TURTLE - I'm so sorry that you are feeling out - I hope that these "signs" and "feelings" have no backing and you're truly pregnant!

KOJ - those were 9dpo at 9:30pm with the same urine - but I know that I tend to implant early - and yes! My FRER are way more noticeable than the Wondfos at this point

ECHO - I knew that they were different but that is just crazy. The top one is actually one I got a refund on because they were so blatantly shotty! 

CRISTEENA - I am SO sorry for you hunnie. I had all of the best thoughts and prayers for you. I truly hoped this was it. If you need a break from BnB then we understand. Sometimes it can become all-consuming or overwhelming and cause stress. I PRAY you get your bfp next month so you do not have to wait!


----------



## gnome86

so i went in to the surgery this morning as is near DD school. 
they want me to go for b12 test as bloods show macrocytosis which i gather is large red blood cells in lower than normal number. 
most obvious cause would be b12 or folate deficiency/anaemia so if i have this right, if it is a b12 deficiency then i have to go on to injections. 

what does this mean for ttc does anyone know? and is this a likely cause alongside pcos or linked with pcos? 

x


----------



## Lindss

9mclater said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> So sorry 9m! Sounds like it was a chemical. :( :hugs:
> 
> I have so much pain in my left side? I know it shouldnt be an ectopic as i had 1 there already and have no tube but the pain is horrible, i normally get pretty harsh af pain but never located to the side its always across my tummy. already know my dates for next month so ill be ready and waiting for my christmas BFP lolClick to expand...

sorry hun! Thought this was ur mnth for sure!!!! You should call ur dr and see if she will book u an ultrasound.....I had te same thing happen last year, and turned out I had a cist that burst on my left ovary xxxx:hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations OREO:)

GNOME- I'm hsppy you went to surgery hon, I'm sorry I cant be of any help in regards to the b12 stuff...

CHRISTEENA- I'm so sorry love

AFM- Bfn this morning, and no temp change


----------



## Mmmoreos

Crystal5483 said:


> Mmmoreos said:
> 
> 
> So AF is due any time between yesterday and Thursday - this morning I caved with a FRER, and I *think* I can see a v v v feint line - two questions, can you get an evap line with a first response, and how do I upload so you can tell me if I am crazy or not?
> 
> It's image #72158 if anyone can find on countdown to preg..
> 
> Eeek - trying to keep cool but its not going well..
> 
> Xx Oreos
> 
> Here it is Oreo!!!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=72158
> 
> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for linking to the frer - and do you really think so???? I so excited / nervous - will go buy a digital tonight I think xxx


----------



## lizlovelust

temp drop again, woke up to horrible cramps, checked to see if af os here, not yet but im sure any min.! i had a gush of what i thought was af in bed, so i checked and it was just cm.. h,m, tems low though so here comes af! i guess onto dec...


----------



## Crystal5483

Mmmoreos said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmoreos said:
> 
> 
> So AF is due any time between yesterday and Thursday - this morning I caved with a FRER, and I *think* I can see a v v v feint line - two questions, can you get an evap line with a first response, and how do I upload so you can tell me if I am crazy or not?
> 
> It's image #72158 if anyone can find on countdown to preg..
> 
> Eeek - trying to keep cool but its not going well..
> 
> Xx Oreos
> 
> Here it is Oreo!!!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=72158
> 
> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for linking to the frer - and do you really think so???? I so excited / nervous - will go buy a digital tonight I think xxxClick to expand...

I definitely think so! And I am not the only one! Definitely get a Digi girl so you can see PREGNANT and then join me over in first try! How many dpo are you? What would your estimated due date be?


----------



## hiri786

mmmoreos definatly a BFP woohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

9mc I'm so sorry. I'm hoping its just normal spotting. 

Crystal I knew it. Congrats and H&H 9 months. I hope the docs cater to you and give you everything you need. You get such early BFPs!!!!

Liz I'm sorry hun. There is so much information on all these threads and I can't keep it all straight but has your OH had an SA yet?

I'm so sorry for all the ladies the witch got and my fingers are crossed for all the ones she hasn't visited yet. 

AFM- I gave a super tmi question and Crystal you might be the only one that can answer but I'd love to hear other ladies experiences. Do you clot during AF...like a pretty decent amount? I got tested for MTHFR a while back and it was negative but I feel like I clot too much.


----------



## readynwilling

Hi Ladies... Im pretty happy with this:

https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/281EC2FC-675D-479E-8B99-BC53F85BB827-155-00000007F22A0CB2.jpg


----------



## Crystal5483

Actually HOPE - I like NEVER get clots during AF! Maybe the tiniest of tiny clots but I NEVER see anything too large. Ironic huh?


----------



## B Michaelson

Mmmoreos said:


> So AF is due any time between yesterday and Thursday - this morning I caved with a FRER, and I *think* I can see a v v v feint line - two questions, can you get an evap line with a first response, and how do I upload so you can tell me if I am crazy or not?
> 
> It's image #72158 if anyone can find on countdown to preg..
> 
> Eeek - trying to keep cool but its not going well..
> 
> Xx Oreos

Saw the line immediately!! Yay!


----------



## B Michaelson

Congrats readynwilling!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Mmmoreos said:


> So AF is due any time between yesterday and Thursday - this morning I caved with a FRER, and I *think* I can see a v v v feint line - two questions, can you get an evap line with a first response, and how do I upload so you can tell me if I am crazy or not?
> 
> It's image #72158 if anyone can find on countdown to preg..
> 
> Eeek - trying to keep cool but its not going well..
> 
> Xx Oreos

BFP!!! CONGRATS!!! what dpo are you?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

readynwilling said:


> Hi Ladies... Im pretty happy with this:
> 
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/281EC2FC-675D-479E-8B99-BC53F85BB827-155-00000007F22A0CB2.jpg

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Thansk guys. I have a FRER at home... waiting for tomorrow LOL. I feel like its just not 100% till i see a nice pink line on a FRER


----------



## B Michaelson

9mclater said:


> turtlemomma said:
> 
> 
> So sorry 9m! Sounds like it was a chemical. :( :hugs:
> 
> I have so much pain in my left side? I know it shouldnt be an ectopic as i had 1 there already and have no tube but the pain is horrible, i normally get pretty harsh af pain but never located to the side its always across my tummy. already know my dates for next month so ill be ready and waiting for my christmas BFP lolClick to expand...

:hugs: sorry 9. I feel for you.


----------



## despereaux

Hey ladies, is it too late to join here? I'll be testing at the end of this month:flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

despereaux said:


> Hey ladies, is it too late to join here? I'll be testing at the end of this month:flower:

Of course not! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Lindss

readynwilling said:


> Thansk guys. I have a FRER at home... waiting for tomorrow LOL. I feel like its just not 100% till i see a nice pink line on a FRER

happy for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tmcrowe

WOW! Look at all those :bfp:'s!! I am SOO happy for ALL of you! I wish you all a Happy, healthy 9 months!

Sorry to everyone the :witch: got. She got me as well this morning. :cry:
Moving over to the December thread.

GL to those who are still waiting to test! I hope you get your BFP's !!!


----------



## tmcrowe

readynwilling said:


> Hi Ladies... Im pretty happy with this:
> 
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/281EC2FC-675D-479E-8B99-BC53F85BB827-155-00000007F22A0CB2.jpg

Yayy! Congrats to youu!!


----------



## tmcrowe

Cristeena said:


> Well its 2 in the morning, and AF just got me :cry:I really truly believed this was the month since we BD so perfectly and so much. I went to bed actually thinking I could get a BFP tmrw morning, and I was so giddy I couldn't sleep. I just feel gutted right now.
> 
> December is our last month to try before it gets pushed to May due to our schedules, AND the longer my husband is on his meds, makes it harder for him to ejac, so AF coming here this month makes me feel extra pressure and let down. I think I have decided to not be on BnB for Dec :( I love this forum and all of the support we give each other, but I just want to have a stress free holiday and try to enjoy it without TTC analysis and stress. I hope you all get your BFPs this month or very soon, you all are amazing women!! GL!!! <3

So sorry hon :hug: Praying for a Christmas BFP! for you & your husband


----------



## echo

Woohoo to the new BFP's!!

:hugs: Cristeena, hope December is a lucky month for us.

Still crossing my fingers for you girls in limbo....


----------



## lizlovelust

still no af, but cramping and temps down.


----------



## Lindss

Hi ladies...so I really feel like an ass posting this, but I cant say it out loud anywhere lese, so here it goes...last night I went to my family Xmas party...my brother andg protection....so not fair!! Feeling really low today his girlfriend were so not trying , and they are weeks away from having their first baby. My first neice or nephew!! But seeing her preggers just mde me so sad( also she has only gained weight in her belly, I soooo hate girls like that!! I gained 45 lbs both pregnancys!1) And then my younger cousin who has 2 kids under the age of 4, is 3 mnths pregnant and they were usin


----------



## Dantz

Lindss said:


> Hi ladies...so I really feel like an ass posting this, but I cant say it out loud anywhere lese, so here it goes...last night I went to my family Xmas party...my brother andg protection....so not fair!! Feeling really low today his girlfriend were so not trying , and they are weeks away from having their first baby. My first neice or nephew!! But seeing her preggers just mde me so sad( also she has only gained weight in her belly, I soooo hate girls like that!! I gained 45 lbs both pregnancys!1) And then my younger cousin who has 2 kids under the age of 4, is 3 mnths pregnant and they were usin


Don't feel like an ass. We all get that way sometimes. I even get that way with people on here that I KNOW are trying. Sometimes on my worst days I just feel like posting something nasty like "be happy you've at least gotten pregnant before!" but I don't, because I know that everyone deserves a bfp just as much, if not more, than I do regardless of the fact that they already have children. I also find myself judging people on here based on the length of time they've been trying. If I see someone who says "We got pregnant right away! Wow!" I kind of want to punch them in the face. But, then again, I stop myself from thinking like that and tell myself "They deserve it.. it was there turn. Soon it will be yours". 

See.. if you ever feel like an ass, just remember me :) I really have assy thoughts, so they can't be any worse than mine :)


----------



## Stevi11

Dantz.....I could have typed that word for word!! I feel the exact same way.

Lindss- dont feel bad. we all have thinking like that sometimes. It happened to me with my best friend. That sucked! Keep your head up!


----------



## Lindss

Thx ladies...its hard sometimes....but its nice to know that Iam not alone. I appreciate your honesty guys xoxoxo:hugs:


----------



## babymabey

I am so confused. So on November 7th I had a chemical pregnancy. My cycles have been a regular 32/33 day cycle, so I ovulate on CD 18. To make sure I don't miss it I start testing with the ClearBlue Digital Smiley on CD 13. I took the test today (CD 14) and got a smiley face, but the line isn't as dark as the control line. I have noticed an increase in CM (sorry if TMI) but I don't have the cramps that I get when I ovulate. I am not actually ovulating until the result line is as dark as or darker than the control line right? So I should assume I am not ovulating, but begin bedding anyway just to be sure? Has anyone had an increase in CM a few days before actual ovulation? I have been TTC for over a year, and I just get more confused the longer I TTC.

Edit*** I have started having cramps, mainly on the right side. If I am ovulating and I don't bed until tonight, does that mean I miss my chance this month? I knew we should have bedded last night, but I was so tired :(


----------



## lizlovelust

anyone give me some advice? no af still, temp is going down, woke up with horrible af type cramps and nothing but gushes of cm, no blood...


----------



## koj518

liz - how late are you?


----------



## Beautifullei2

lizlovelust said:


> anyone give me some advice? no af still, temp is going down, woke up with horrible af type cramps and nothing but gushes of cm, no blood...


Do the q-tip test, it may help or check your cervix. 

Im not sure how long your luteal phase is but mine is usually 14days & on the 14th day my temp drops below the cover line & then af shows up.

Try not to over think it to much cause stress can also delay your period


----------



## Dantz

lizlovelust said:


> anyone give me some advice? no af still, temp is going down, woke up with horrible af type cramps and nothing but gushes of cm, no blood...


My advice is to go to the doctor. You've clearly got all of us stumped :( 

AFM - AF is STILL not here in full force either. I'm back to spotting again, though. This is so weird.. my periods are usually spot-on and very regular.:wacko:


----------



## mrsevewat1

Ok so idk I anyone here is still here from February or March when I was here, but I left the site so I wouldn't get crazy with ttc. I did get a little crazy for a month or two. My sister in law-who was in no position to have a kid- got pregnant, miscarried, and was pregnant again in the same month! I was completely over it. She had her baby in August and I decided then that since we are moving out pf state in March of next year, it would b best if we waited to get pregnant til we were settled. I started paying attention and avoiding bd-ing during fertilizer times! Well somebody has other plans because Monday morning I woke up and was so sick. Same on Tues, Wed, n Thurs. I was in denial. Friday I threw up which is something I never do. I finally caved and tested! IT WAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL, DARKEST BFP I had ever seen! I couldn't believe it. Still a little in shock! 

Sorry to babble ladies but just a quick story of encouragement for anyone that needs it. I was thinking it would never happen. Today I woke up with bnb on my mind so I figured I would come share my story! Good luck to each and every one of u! Baby dust to u all! :)


----------



## koj518

mrsevewat1- lovely story!! I hope to get a nice dark BFP someday :)


----------



## Photogmommy

mrsevewat1 said:


> Ok so idk I anyone here is still here from February or March when I was here, but I left the site so I wouldn't get crazy with ttc. I did get a little crazy for a month or two. My sister in law-who was in no position to have a kid- got pregnant, miscarried, and was pregnant again in the same month! I was completely over it. She had her baby in August and I decided then that since we are moving out pf state in March of next year, it would b best if we waited to get pregnant til we were settled. I started paying attention and avoiding bd-ing during fertilizer times! Well somebody has other plans because Monday morning I woke up and was so sick. Same on Tues, Wed, n Thurs. I was in denial. Friday I threw up which is something I never do. I finally caved and tested! IT WAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL, DARKEST BFP I had ever seen! I couldn't believe it. Still a little in shock!
> 
> Sorry to babble ladies but just a quick story of encouragement for anyone that needs it. I was thinking it would never happen. Today I woke up with bnb on my mind so I figured I would come share my story! Good luck to each and every one of u! Baby dust to u all! :)

Congrats! Very happy for you! Have a H&H 9months


----------



## Beautifullei2

mrsevewat1 said:


> Ok so idk I anyone here is still here from February or March when I was here, but I left the site so I wouldn't get crazy with ttc. I did get a little crazy for a month or two. My sister in law-who was in no position to have a kid- got pregnant, miscarried, and was pregnant again in the same month! I was completely over it. She had her baby in August and I decided then that since we are moving out pf state in March of next year, it would b best if we waited to get pregnant til we were settled. I started paying attention and avoiding bd-ing during fertilizer times! Well somebody has other plans because Monday morning I woke up and was so sick. Same on Tues, Wed, n Thurs. I was in denial. Friday I threw up which is something I never do. I finally caved and tested! IT WAS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL, DARKEST BFP I had ever seen! I couldn't believe it. Still a little in shock!
> 
> Sorry to babble ladies but just a quick story of encouragement for anyone that needs it. I was thinking it would never happen. Today I woke up with bnb on my mind so I figured I would come share my story! Good luck to each and every one of u! Baby dust to u all! :)


CONGRATS!!!! Thats great! :hugs: H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## tmcrowe

For those of us with children already, we have feelings too, and some of us feel guilty when we've conceived when others could not. ( Personally, I know I have. I thank the Man above every day for blessing my husband & I with 3 beautiful children ) So, with that being said, I shouldn't feel guilty for wanting 1 more child. I've suffered my fair share of fertility problems too and I have female problems that cause me a great deal of pain every month. No, that doesn't mean I should get what I want, for I am very much grateful for what i've received. But, I came from a huge family, and that's something I've always wanted for my own children. 

I am very sorry to those who are having troubles conceiving their first baby. I've delt with it myself, with my 2nd & 3rd child, each of them taking over a year to conceive. I've witnessed it first hand with my own sister, the heartache she faced every month when AF came. But, it happened for her & myself as I pray it will for each & everyone of you too. Good luck to each of you in the future with your BFP's!!! 

With all of this being said, I didn't want anyone to think I was here to rub it in anyone's face that I already have children, or that I wasn't grateful for what I have, because I am. I came here to support and to SS with everyone else during the 2ww. BnB was a tremendous support team to me when I went through my Ectopic Pregnancy back in June, so that's why I returned when we started ttc again. I'm so very sorry if anyone thought otherwise.


----------



## lizlovelust

ladies, my LP has never been longer than 16 days, im on day 17 today, normally i wake up 15dpo or 16dpo with af.


----------



## Beautifullei2

tmcrowe said:


> For those of us with children already, we have feelings too, and some of us feel guilty when we've conceived when others could not. ( Personally, I know I have. I thank the Man above every day for blessing my husband & I with 3 beautiful children ) So, with that being said, I shouldn't feel guilty for wanting 1 more child. I've suffered my fair share of fertility problems too and I have female problems that cause me a great deal of pain every month. No, that doesn't mean I should get what I want, for I am very much grateful for what i've received. But, I came from a huge family, and that's something I've always wanted for my own children.
> 
> I am very sorry to those who are having troubles conceiving their first baby. I've delt with it myself, with my 2nd & 3rd child, each of them taking over a year to conceive. I've witnessed it first hand with my own sister, the heartache she faced every month when AF came. But, it happened for her & myself as I pray it will for each & everyone of you too. Good luck to each of you in the future with your BFP's!!!
> 
> With all of this being said, I didn't want anyone to think I was here to rub it in anyone's face that I already have children, or that I wasn't grateful for what I have, because I am. I came here to support and to SS with everyone else during the 2ww. BnB was a tremendous support team to me when I went through my Ectopic Pregnancy back in June, so that's why I returned when we started ttc again. I'm so very sorry if anyone thought otherwise.

I sometimes think the same thing because DD caught me by surprise & now that I want another it doesnt seem to happen. I feel guilty for not being happy with what I have but like you my family is big & I want the same for me. I personally dont think you are rubbing anything in anyones face :) GL ttc again & im sorry about your loss this past summer. :hugs:


----------



## koj518

hey tmcrowe - I'm not sure what prompted you to write that but as someone who's been struggling to conceive my first I want you to know that no one thinks you don't deserve another just because you already have children!!! I think TTC#1ers and TTC#2+ers have different concerns... I for one am extremely scared that I am infertile and that I will never be able to experience the joy of being pregnant and giving birth. But nothing makes someone more or less deserving of conceiving!!!!! I am not religious so I do not pray but I sure do hope that we all have a fair chance of conceiving, whether its the first or the tenth child!

If a TTC#1er made you feel bad, I'm so sorry!


----------



## lizlovelust

oh tm, everyone here welcomes you. i think its great you have kida, you can give us all advice that we ttc1ers dont know but you may know!


----------



## Stevi11

tmcrowe said:


> For those of us with children already, we have feelings too, and some of us feel guilty when we've conceived when others could not. ( Personally, I know I have. I thank the Man above every day for blessing my husband & I with 3 beautiful children ) So, with that being said, I shouldn't feel guilty for wanting 1 more child. I've suffered my fair share of fertility problems too and I have female problems that cause me a great deal of pain every month. No, that doesn't mean I should get what I want, for I am very much grateful for what i've received. But, I came from a huge family, and that's something I've always wanted for my own children.
> 
> I am very sorry to those who are having troubles conceiving their first baby. I've delt with it myself, with my 2nd & 3rd child, each of them taking over a year to conceive. I've witnessed it first hand with my own sister, the heartache she faced every month when AF came. But, it happened for her & myself as I pray it will for each & everyone of you too. Good luck to each of you in the future with your BFP's!!!
> 
> With all of this being said, I didn't want anyone to think I was here to rub it in anyone's face that I already have children, or that I wasn't grateful for what I have, because I am. I came here to support and to SS with everyone else during the 2ww. BnB was a tremendous support team to me when I went through my Ectopic Pregnancy back in June, so that's why I returned when we started ttc again. I'm so very sorry if anyone thought otherwise.

I hope this isnt to do with dantz, lindss and I's convo. 

If so, I'm sorry If it made you feel that way. I dont think you are less deserving at all!!! but it does make it hard sometimes being a TTCer #1 and to see all the women on here that have gotten to experience whats it's like to be a mama or to have a little one grow inside you and still want more. But i'm certain I will have the same feeling while trying to conceive #2 bc it wont be a cake walk, i know that. I'm an only child and want siblings for my child, BADLY!!! and it will hurt alot if i cant provide that to my first child.


----------



## mrsevewat1

koj518 said:


> mrsevewat1- lovely story!! I hope to get a nice dark BFP someday :)

Thank u very much! I hope u get a bfp soon to. Where are u in ur cycle?


----------



## koj518

liz - my sister didn't get a BFP until she was 20dpo!!! As long as your AF doesn't show you're still in! If you're concerned I would recommend talking to your doctor. 

Beautifullei - what's a q-tip test???? I'm so curious


----------



## Dantz

I definitely didn't mean that I think you are rubbing it in our faces, nor did I write that to make you feel guilty in any way. It's people like you that HAVE gotten pregnant and are STILL having trouble that give me hope that someday it WILL happen for those of us that haven't ever seen a bfp. I simply was trying to make her feel better by stating that we ALL have nasty thoughts sometimes, but in the end we step back and realize that everyone deserves a chance at motherhood, no matter how many times they've tried, failed, and/or been succesful. Our emotions get the best of us, especially while TTC, and it's okay to think mean thoughts sometimes as long as we don't act on them. It's like when your best friend gets an amazing haircut so you kind of hate her for looking so good but at the same time you're happy for her and proud to call such a pretty girl your best friend. It's human nature. Personally, I AM jealous of those of you with kids. Hell, I'm even jealous of those of you who have gotten unsticky bfp's. But I also have my fingers, toes, eyes, legs, and arms crossed that we ALL will get bfp's and that they will STICK! Then we can start talking about the fact that so-and-so is jealous of her symptoms and so-and-so is so lucky because she's having twins, etc. etc. lol


----------



## koj518

mrsevewat1 said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> mrsevewat1- lovely story!! I hope to get a nice dark BFP someday :)
> 
> Thank u very much! I hope u get a bfp soon to. Where are u in ur cycle?Click to expand...

I'm on cd27 of 28-29day cycle but I've had anything from 27-30day cycles so I'm expecting my AF any day now. I've had the weirdest symptoms this month (spotting around 5-6dpo, really thick saliva, morning diarrhea... etc) but my gut is telling me that this isn't my month.. I don't really have the cardinal symptoms like sore bbs.. Oh, and I'm being really clumsy these past few days... can that be a symptom??? hahahahaha :haha:


----------



## Dantz

koj518 said:


> liz - my sister didn't get a BFP until she was 20dpo!!! As long as your AF doesn't show you're still in! If you're concerned I would recommend talking to your doctor.
> 
> Beautifullei - what's a q-tip test???? I'm so curious

Seriously! I am over here picturing some very.. erm.. interesting ways to do a q-tip test LMAO! 

I don't even WANT to begin to Google that crap hahaha

do tell, do tell!


----------



## Dantz

koj518 said:


> mrsevewat1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> mrsevewat1- lovely story!! I hope to get a nice dark BFP someday :)
> 
> Thank u very much! I hope u get a bfp soon to. Where are u in ur cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd27 of 28-29day cycle but I've had anything from 27-30day cycles so I'm expecting my AF any day now. I've had the weirdest symptoms this month (spotting around 5-6dpo, really thick saliva, morning diarrhea... etc) but my gut is telling me that this isn't my month.. I don't really have the cardinal symptoms like sore bbs.. Oh, and I'm being really clumsy these past few days... can that be a symptom??? hahahahaha :haha:Click to expand...


Love the thought of that! haha If being clumsy were a symptom I'd be preggo with like six babies hahaha I wish it were though. I'm so damn clumsy this month that I broke my stinkin back! That's got to be a good sign, right?! lol :haha:


----------



## tmcrowe

lizlovelust said:


> ladies, my LP has never been longer than 16 days, im on day 17 today, normally i wake up 15dpo or 16dpo with af.

All of this sounds so very promising! I really hope & pray this is it for you!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Koj - I read on another thread that if you still havent gotten AF but feel cramps to get a q-tip & gently put it in your vagina like if your were insterting a tampon, right when you feel your finger tip touch you pull it out. If it has a tinge of pink then you know AF is on her way :D I don't like to check my cervix when I have acrylic nails so I use the q-tip way :) 
(hope that makes sense)


----------



## lizlovelust

koj, was she temping?


----------



## tmcrowe

Beautifullei2 said:


> tmcrowe said:
> 
> 
> For those of us with children already, we have feelings too, and some of us feel guilty when we've conceived when others could not. ( Personally, I know I have. I thank the Man above every day for blessing my husband & I with 3 beautiful children ) So, with that being said, I shouldn't feel guilty for wanting 1 more child. I've suffered my fair share of fertility problems too and I have female problems that cause me a great deal of pain every month. No, that doesn't mean I should get what I want, for I am very much grateful for what i've received. But, I came from a huge family, and that's something I've always wanted for my own children.
> 
> I am very sorry to those who are having troubles conceiving their first baby. I've delt with it myself, with my 2nd & 3rd child, each of them taking over a year to conceive. I've witnessed it first hand with my own sister, the heartache she faced every month when AF came. But, it happened for her & myself as I pray it will for each & everyone of you too. Good luck to each of you in the future with your BFP's!!!
> 
> With all of this being said, I didn't want anyone to think I was here to rub it in anyone's face that I already have children, or that I wasn't grateful for what I have, because I am. I came here to support and to SS with everyone else during the 2ww. BnB was a tremendous support team to me when I went through my Ectopic Pregnancy back in June, so that's why I returned when we started ttc again. I'm so very sorry if anyone thought otherwise.
> 
> I sometimes think the same thing because DD caught me by surprise & now that I want another it doesnt seem to happen. I feel guilty for not being happy with what I have but like you my family is big & I want the same for me. I personally dont think you are rubbing anything in anyones face :) GL ttc again & im sorry about your loss this past summer. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so very much, that was so sweet of you to say. My first caught me by surprise too at the young age of 16. First time ever being sexually active - who would've thought? Haha - GL to you ttc again also. :hugs:


----------



## koj518

lizlovelust said:


> koj, was she temping?

Yup! I just asked her and she said she had some fluctuations but she remembers it staying up in general. Never really approached the coverline. Its been 2yrs since she had the baby so she doesn't really remember too well. Hope that helps?


----------



## lizlovelust

koj, my temp has gone down which is why it makes me assume af should have been here... its so weird


----------



## gnome86

good healthy discussion from both sides this evening ladies :) 
i myself am on the fence looking over both sides, as DD was surprise, cannot remember anything of pregnancy and her first year or so due to horrendous P/N depression so have this lush little girl but dont feel like ive had a baby which i know sounds nuts, so bizarre as it sounds, I feel like i have some feelings from both perspectives. 

think its good all that venting from both sides, helps us all understand each other better :thumbup:

In my head at this stage a magical vitamin B12 injection is going to impregnate me with many babies lol. :haha: reality check def in order... off to google :)


----------



## mrsevewat1

koj518 said:


> mrsevewat1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> mrsevewat1- lovely story!! I hope to get a nice dark BFP someday :)
> 
> Thank u very much! I hope u get a bfp soon to. Where are u in ur cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd27 of 28-29day cycle but I've had anything from 27-30day cycles so I'm expecting my AF any day now. I've had the weirdest symptoms this month (spotting around 5-6dpo, really thick saliva, morning diarrhea... etc) but my gut is telling me that this isn't my month.. I don't really have the cardinal symptoms like sore bbs.. Oh, and I'm being really clumsy these past few days... can that be a symptom??? hahahahaha :haha:Click to expand...

Im naturally clumsy so it has always increased with my pregnancy's. Lol. I did have morning diarrhea a few times for a few weeks. I can't tell to much by symptoms for a few reasons. The first being my cycles were so irregular because I have pcos so I think im almost 9weeks already and I just found out Friday. The second is besides the nausea and some twinges every now and then I didn't have anything that made me think I was preggo. I just got sick last Monday fir the first time. Im a bad symptom spotter. :( Im hoping af stays away for you. Fingers crossed and all my luck right to u


----------



## lizlovelust

just checked in the bathroom, still no af, not even a hint of pink, but tooons of cm. hmm


----------



## tmcrowe

koj518 said:


> hey tmcrowe - I'm not sure what prompted you to write that but as someone who's been struggling to conceive my first I want you to know that no one thinks you don't deserve another just because you already have children!!! I think TTC#1ers and TTC#2+ers have different concerns... I for one am extremely scared that I am infertile and that I will never be able to experience the joy of being pregnant and giving birth. But nothing makes someone more or less deserving of conceiving!!!!! I am not religious so I do not pray but I sure do hope that we all have a fair chance of conceiving, whether its the first or the tenth child!
> 
> If a TTC#1er made you feel bad, I'm so sorry!

Thank you, that's exactly how I feel. I hate that anyone has to suffer or have so much difficulty ttc. I must've read something the wrong way or my emotions are just running high today ( hormones), but I didn't want anyone to think that because some us already have children, that were not grateful because we want more. I understand 100% how anyone can hurt when AF shows her face. I hope each & everyone of you have a fair chance at conceiving, being pregnant, and giving birth to your very own baby. Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## tmcrowe

lizlovelust said:


> oh tm, everyone here welcomes you. i think its great you have kida, you can give us all advice that we ttc1ers dont know but you may know!

Thank so very much for your kind words Liz! :hugs:

I've been over here really rooting for you! I really don't know much about temps, but from everything i've read ALL of your signs have sounded so promising! Fx'd you get that BFP !!!!!


----------



## koj518

mrsevewat1 - awwww!! thanks! I actually got really really emotional reading that <3 

My clumsiness in the past couple days have been somewhat absurd... yesterday I knocked a bowl out of my left hand with my right hand...(what!?) and today I was filling a container with liquid and I moved the container before I stopped pouring so it spilled all over the place :dohh: Basically, I'm like a kid blowing bubbles and spilling them at the same time. I'm also naturally clumsy but not this bad!!! haha :haha:

In anycase, I'm so happy for you and I'm so glad you shared your experience :flower:


----------



## tmcrowe

gnome86 said:


> good healthy discussion from both sides this evening ladies :)
> i myself am on the fence looking over both sides, as DD was surprise, cannot remember anything of pregnancy and her first year or so due to horrendous P/N depression so have this lush little girl but dont feel like ive had a baby which i know sounds nuts, so bizarre as it sounds, I feel like i have some feelings from both perspectives.
> 
> think its good all that venting from both sides, helps us all understand each other better :thumbup:
> 
> In my head at this stage a magical vitamin B12 injection is going to impregnate me with many babies lol. :haha: reality check def in order... off to google :)

B12 is good stuff! Honestly, I don't know enough about it though. I have to go through Iron Infusions ( my body absolutely rejects it any other way ) and when i'm there he usually gives my B12 a boost too! Overall within 2-3 weeks of my body absorbing it all in, I feel 10x's better! Fx'd for youu!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mmmoreos

Crystal5483 said:


> Mmmoreos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmoreos said:
> 
> 
> So AF is due any time between yesterday and Thursday - this morning I caved with a FRER, and I *think* I can see a v v v feint line - two questions, can you get an evap line with a first response, and how do I upload so you can tell me if I am crazy or not?
> 
> It's image #72158 if anyone can find on countdown to preg..
> 
> Eeek - trying to keep cool but its not going well..
> 
> Xx Oreos
> 
> Here it is Oreo!!!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=72158
> 
> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for linking to the frer - and do you really think so???? I so excited / nervous - will go buy a digital tonight I think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I definitely think so! And I am not the only one! Definitely get a Digi girl so you can see PREGNANT and then join me over in first try! How many dpo are you? What would your estimated due date be?Click to expand...

Thanks!! Still will be super cautious until I see that pregnant on that digi - I don't know how many days I am dpo as this is the first month we kind of gave up and I didn't test every day this month. I *think* I'm 10dpo could be 12dpo... 

Would be cooked 31 July next year if I got my sums right. Eek! X
:cloud9:


----------



## turtlemomma

Liz- I'm in the same boat as you (but 12dpo... So not quite...) temp dip today but cramps are gone, loads of creamy cm... No af- yet...


----------



## Lindss

I am sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings....I am just having a hard time right now andwas simply venting about my own personal issues. I have two kids already , do not want tos ound ungrateful.....but the last time I was pregnant I was on bed rest for 6 mnths and lost the twin and my daughter was born with club feet,,,,after three years of treatment and two surgeries she is walking now...and wondedrful/!!! But we are having issues conceiving now, and thought I could vent here, and had no intentions of hurting anyone. Thank you for your support ladies, but maybe I should I take abreak for a while, never ment to make anyone upset:nope:


----------



## Crystal5483

Mmmoreos said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmoreos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmoreos said:
> 
> 
> So AF is due any time between yesterday and Thursday - this morning I caved with a FRER, and I *think* I can see a v v v feint line - two questions, can you get an evap line with a first response, and how do I upload so you can tell me if I am crazy or not?
> 
> It's image #72158 if anyone can find on countdown to preg..
> 
> Eeek - trying to keep cool but its not going well..
> 
> Xx Oreos
> 
> Here it is Oreo!!!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=72158
> 
> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for linking to the frer - and do you really think so???? I so excited / nervous - will go buy a digital tonight I think xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I definitely think so! And I am not the only one! Definitely get a Digi girl so you can see PREGNANT and then join me over in first try! How many dpo are you? What would your estimated due date be?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! Still will be super cautious until I see that pregnant on that digi - I don't know how many days I am dpo as this is the first month we kind of gave up and I didn't test every day this month. I *think* I'm 10dpo could be 12dpo...
> 
> Would be cooked 31 July next year if I got my sums right. Eek! X
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

My EDD is 8/3/13 :)


----------



## Dantz

Just did the "q-tip test".

Now I'm even more confused. Usually my cycle is NEVER late and goes like this:

Day 1 - heavy spotting
Days 2 & 3 - SUPER heavy flow
Days 4 & 5 - MUCH lighter flow
Days 6 & 7 - really light spotting

It's been like that every single cycle for the last few years, except this month.

Saturday (the day she was due) I started having bad AF gas, which I usually get the day before she's due. Sunday I had light pink spotting when I wiped. Monday I had nothing, but woke up at 4am this morning to HORRIBLE AF cramps (this is normal for me... except there is usually heavy af along with it.) and now I have a teeny tiny bit of brown spotting, but not even enough to wear a pad. So I did the q-tip test and it came out covered in brown af.. wtf?!? 

So is she up there and just not coming out? Any ideas??


----------



## koj518

When's the last time you tested Dantz?


----------



## Dantz

koj518 said:


> When's the last time you tested Dantz?

This morning. I've tested every day since 7dpo - all bfn's


----------



## koj518

that's so crazy! 
Sorry, I've not nothing for ya... :shrug:

If she still doesn't show this weekend, I'm sure you could go to the drs and get a blood test. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

i feel so nauseous, loss of appitite, mild cramping, no af :(


----------



## tmcrowe

Lindss said:


> I am sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings....I am just having a hard time right now andwas simply venting about my own personal issues. I have two kids already , do not want tos ound ungrateful.....but the last time I was pregnant I was on bed rest for 6 mnths and lost the twin and my daughter was born with club feet,,,,after three years of treatment and two surgeries she is walking now...and wondedrful/!!! But we are having issues conceiving now, and thought I could vent here, and had no intentions of hurting anyone. Thank you for your support ladies, but maybe I should I take abreak for a while, never ment to make anyone upset:nope:

 Don't apologize for speaking how you feel & venting. That's exactly what these forums are for. You're entitled to your feelings & opinions just like anyone else is. Which, is why I vented too. Haha No one in particular made me feel the way I did, it's just a vibe I got and I too am very emotional today. I am soo very sorry for the loss of your one of twins and the challenges you've faced ttc. But, please don't let what myself or anyone says or make you feel you need to take a break. That's something you have to want to do in your heart. And, for apologize for being real. I understand without a doubt were you're coming from.:hugs:


----------



## B Michaelson

How early did you guys start testing? Im such a POAS addict, I dunno if I can hold off any longer haha. Curious to find out how long everyone else was able to hold off.


----------



## lorojovanos

B Michaelson said:


> How early did you guys start testing? Im such a POAS addict, I dunno if I can hold off any longer haha. Curious to find out how long everyone else was able to hold off.

I privately start testing 4 dpo, only cause I have to pee on something! :haha: But I seriously start at 7dpo but even that is pretty early! LOL


----------



## Missbx

Please can u put me down for the 28th x


----------



## Crystal5483

I typically start at 4dpo like LORO but I've never seen anything (obviously!) ... But this time around there was the faintest of faint lines at 7dpo but I'm UNUSUAL as I tend to implant early!


----------



## tmcrowe

I too have this crazy addiction with having to POAS! :haha:

I typically start at 7/8 dpo


----------



## Lindss

Liz I agree with the other ladies////I am sorry that you had to read that! I am a symptom spotter too, arent we all?! Thats what this board is for, I am still rooting for your BFP Girl!!:hugs:


----------



## Vickie

thread has been cleaned up to remove the negativity and will be looked into further this evening when I have time. Please leave the drama here. Any further actions taken by me will be done privately.


----------



## Stevi11

I think i'm going to stay a way from this thread for a while. There has been way to much negitivity here today. 

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## Dantz

Liz STAY HERE! You are just as important to this thread as the rest of us and we want to know what's going on with you! That message was the pot calling the kettle black if I've ever seen it and you did NOT deserve that. Keep those spirits up hun :)


----------



## Lindss

I ssecretly too, though not so secretly now!! lol! start testing at 5dpo....waste I know!! I am 5dpo today...of course tested cuz I AM A CRAZY LADY, but nothing!! Although, I am in the middle of doing my Masters and was supposed to spend all day at the library today, and could not get off the couch. My left side of my pubic bone is so incredibly sore, Like I need a heating pad sore....godd sign?? Im prob just nuts!!


----------



## Dantz

Stevi11 said:


> I think i'm going to stay a way from this thread for a while. There has been way to much negitivity here today.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!


Don't let one bad apple ruin the bunch! Stay here and be part of the positive :happydance:


----------



## Dantz

to all of you comparing your POAS addictions: I'm spotting and I'm STILL testing. That's how crazy I must be lol but if we can't hold onto that hope, what's the point of trying, eh?


----------



## tmcrowe

Dantz said:


> to all of you comparing your POAS addictions: I'm spotting and I'm STILL testing. That's how crazy I must be lol but if we can't hold onto that hope, what's the point of trying, eh?

Agreed!!!


----------



## B Michaelson

Nice to hear all you ladies are as crazy as me. I secretly start testing at 4 dpo too. I know I won't see anything but I give myself excuses like "oh you can just use it for later when you need to compare a possible squinter to a definite BFN".

Nothing like rationalizing my need to pee on something lol.


----------



## Dantz

B Michaelson said:


> Nice to hear all you ladies are as crazy as me. I secretly start testing at 4 dpo too. I know I won't see anything but I give myself excuses like "oh you can just use it for later when you need to compare a possible squinter to a definite BFN".
> 
> Nothing like rationalizing my need to pee on something lol.

I just read that and busted out laughing in the middle of the library. Oops:haha:


----------



## readynwilling

I usually start about 7dpo. THis cycle i managed to hold out till 9 LOL


----------



## lorojovanos

So, sounds like we are a bunch of crazy early testers:)


----------



## lizlovelust

no idea what negatvity anyones talking about..lol i passed out after my post so i havent even seen whatever the mean message was. the moderators must have removed it. i feel a little better now that i napped.


----------



## lizlovelust

i also just did that q-tip test, no pink at all on it, and i jad it in all the way and it still couldnt touch my cervix, hmm


----------



## echo

Hey Liz, sorry you are still in limbo. :( But, no spotting, lots of cm, high cervix...these all sound like great signs! Have you considered getting a blood test?

Loro-how about you? Still in limbo?


----------



## lizlovelust

if af doesnt show up by 20dpo and i still have a bfn ill go in!


----------



## echo

OK, 3 more days....I guess I can wait. :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

lol you seem more impatiant about me finding out than i do!:haha:


----------



## echo

I need something to occupy my time while I wait to o. Its boring this side of the cycle, you know?


----------



## lizlovelust

yea i agree ha! :) my temps have gone down, can they do that around af time if you are pg?


----------



## echo

Yes. Have you perused the pregnancy charts in FF? Look at charts and you can select circumstances, like clomid, pcos, late ovulation to narrow down the chart search. You can also choose to look at charts like yours, too if you want. Perusing charts is a pasttime of mine. I aced the chart quiz, too.


----------



## lizlovelust

would you be so kind to find a few pregnant charts that dipped around af time foe me??


----------



## echo

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/index.php?st=30&c=search&sub=search


----------



## Crystal5483

Had my blood drawn tonight... can't wait to hear the results tomorrow... praying for awesome progesterone and hcg results...! 

Doc appointment with the FS tomorrow at 4PM EST... going to be a LONG day


----------



## echo

Good luck Crystal!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Crystal5483 said:


> Had my blood drawn tonight... can't wait to hear the results tomorrow... praying for awesome progesterone and hcg results...!
> 
> Doc appointment with the FS tomorrow at 4PM EST... going to be a LONG day

FX'D for you tomorrow!!


----------



## Dantz

Crystal5483 said:


> Had my blood drawn tonight... can't wait to hear the results tomorrow... praying for awesome progesterone and hcg results...!
> 
> Doc appointment with the FS tomorrow at 4PM EST... going to be a LONG day


We will be waiting to hear!


----------



## lizlovelust

echo, all the ones pregnant are high, low get af, i think its szfe to say afs probably on her way.


----------



## echo

Liz, the link I posted was all pregnancy charts. No af in any of them. Some are still high. Some go up and down. Some go down, then back up. If you don't have af, you are still in the running, so don't count yourself out yet, especially since this is your first cycle on clomid, and a different cycle from your others altogether, temp-wise.


----------



## turtlemomma

Pretty sure AF is coming in the morning. As per last month- spotting a tiny speck of brown, 12dpo. :( I actually was quite hopeful about this month. :( Boo.

:cry::nope::sad2:](*,)#-o:(:nope::sad2::cry: ultimate pity party


----------



## B Michaelson

Good luck Crystal!!


----------



## koj518

lizlovelust said:


> no idea what negatvity anyones talking about..lol i passed out after my post so i havent even seen whatever the mean message was. the moderators must have removed it. i feel a little better now that i napped.

I don't see anything deleted so maybe it was a false alarm??


----------



## lizlovelust

echo, well ill try to keep my hopes up!


----------



## koj518

crystal - good luck tomorrow!!

Sorry turtle :hugs: I think my AF will be here in the next few days as well :/


----------



## lizlovelust

koj, the moderator rtyped a messagw in here saying she removed posts but its whatever i didnt see them


----------



## turtlemomma

Gonna take a break for a few days while I wait out the Witch... I wanna see BFP's when I come back!!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Good luck tomorrow Crysral. 

I got to work this morning and one of the teachers emailed the whole school saying she was pregnant and had pink and blue cookies in the teachers lounge. I really like this girl and I'm happy for her but I'm worried how I'm going to feel having to be around her everyday and watch her beautiful belly grow. I really hope I get a BFP soon so we can be bump buddies instead of me feeling jealous every time I see her. 

Congrats on the new BFPs. Liz I'm still hoping for your BFP.


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I do believe I agree with Echo, the December thread is Dead!!


----------



## Lindss

Crystal5483 said:


> Had my blood drawn tonight... can't wait to hear the results tomorrow... praying for awesome progesterone and hcg results...!
> 
> Doc appointment with the FS tomorrow at 4PM EST... going to be a LONG day

Good Luck!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Crystal5483

The only results I have so far are my progesterone and my tsh. 

Tsh is within normal range but Progesterone falls flat at only 9 :(

I'm nervous... and I won't see him until 4PM today


----------



## lorojovanos

TURTLE- I'm sorry love (HUGS)
LIZ- Any news?

AFM- A temp rise this morning! I'm seriously starting to get excited here. I havent had to pee yet, so i havent tested but i only have $store tests left, i was going through too many FRER's! lol I think ill wait and see what temps do tomorrow and Thursday and then see about some BW. What do you guys think?


----------



## B Michaelson

lorojovanos said:


> TURTLE- I'm sorry love (HUGS)
> LIZ- Any news?
> 
> AFM- A temp rise this morning! I'm seriously starting to get excited here. I havent had to pee yet, so i havent tested but i only have $store tests left, i was going through too many FRER's! lol I think ill wait and see what temps do tomorrow and Thursday and then see about some BW. What do you guys think?

BW sounds like a good idea. FX for you!


----------



## lizlovelust

well spotting this am, its dark red/brown. temp shot up like crazy, having mild cramps


----------



## lizlovelust

pretty sure im out


----------



## echo

Sorry liz. But, it's great that the clomid worked for you! :hugs:


----------



## echo

FX'd Loro! I think bw is a great idea.


----------



## koj518

Hi ladies, I tested this morning because I have to go out for drinks tonight and there will be drinking tomorrow at the in-laws. I got a stark white BFN. I'm somewhere around 12-14dpo so I should get something if I was pregnant. No sign of AF yet.. I'm expecting it tomorrow and I usually spot the day before but nothing yet. 

Liz & loro -maybe I'm gonna follow in your footsteps!? 
Loro - cant wait til you test again :)


----------



## Lindss

lizlovelust said:


> pretty sure im out

Sorry liz :hugs:


----------



## echo

Crystal, hope you get that progesterone VERY soon!


----------



## Dantz

She's here, she's here, she's here! lol never thought I'd be excited to see AF in full force, but if I'm not pregnant then let's get this crap over with! 

Liz, try to think of this month as your Clomid testing round, and next month as your actual go month. I'm so happy for you that your Clomid worked!


----------



## readynwilling

sorry the ladies the :witch: caught. Good luck next cycle! hope to see you all in first tri soon :hugs:

Nice FRER for me this morning :wohoo:
https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_5DBA3A2B-6608-4202-BD4A-4178B03AC78F-1034-000000CB19E52F43.jpg

Sore boobs, thirsty - exact same symptoms as my first pregnancy.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *MMMOREOS and READYNWILLING * Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html



:test: *BELLABLUE, SAFARIGURI, SAMANTAP, and ZOEY1 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, LOROJOVANOS, MINTAROO, INKDCHICK, STARTINGTOTRY, and MORASMUM *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*LIZLOVELUST* sorry that AF got you Hun, however, I agree, sooo happy that clomid is working for you. Feel free to look at my chart, it is still on my siggy and includes soooo much info. I too totally missed the negative comment that the ADMIN had to remove but glad it was removed if it was that bad. Not sure who even wrote it but assuming they see that it was removed and probably left our thread:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* Got my FXD for you Hun! :dust:


*9MCLATER* :hugs: so sorry to hear that you have had a chemical Hun, I hope you are feeling ok as I know it is a stressful situation that I have been in. GL FXD for your next cycle!:dust:


*GNOME86* not sure how it effects PCOS, but anemia and injections won't effect TTC more than any other things we have to go through. Taking B12 is normal during TTC so it shouldn't effect too much, you are just going to take a higher dose than what others take. GL FXD!:dust:


*MRSEVEWAT1* Well of course I remember you!! It's my threads you were on and I for some reason remember most of the ladies that were recurring on my threads. Thanks soooo much for sharing your story with the ladies here. Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!!!:happydance:


*TMCROWE* Nicely, nicely put, I think I have had the same feelings as you expressed as well as some of the feelings that others have expressed, TTC is just an emotional journey no matter the situation and at some point we each probably feel we are offending someone else on their journey. All the hormones that we are filled wil at any given moment doesn't help either huh :haha: GL to you Hun! :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* GL with your appt, I know how it is to "know" your pg and wait till the doc can confirm and give you the next step.... :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *DANTZ, CRISTEENA, and LIZLOVELUST* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 136* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Mmmoreos

Ready - super congrats!


----------



## despereaux

readynwilling said:


> sorry the ladies the :witch: caught. Good luck next cycle! hope to see you all in first tri soon :hugs:
> 
> Nice FRER for me this morning :wohoo:
> https://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i399/sara_machen/th_5DBA3A2B-6608-4202-BD4A-4178B03AC78F-1034-000000CB19E52F43.jpg
> 
> Sore boobs, thirsty - exact same symptoms as my first pregnancy.

Congrats, how exciting!:flower:


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi ladies! Congrats to everyone who has gotton your bfp! Fx for everyone still waiting. 

Afm, I am now 8 days late and still no af. Took a hpt today and bfn:(. Having a little bit of a hard time today cause im usually very regular and dont understand wth is going on if im not preggo. I have been slightly nauseated for the last couple of days, my nips are super sore and im having pinching like cramps off an on. Dont know when I o'd so that doesn't help. If I dont start by Monday gonna go to plan parenthood.
Think im out, but still in limbo:wacko:


----------



## babymabey

So if I did ovulate yesterday (even though I am still confused about my OPK read) this month is a bust seeing as how my lovely husband decided to play on the damn computer until almost midnight last night, then he climbs into bed thinking that I would have sex with him, even though I was pretty much asleep. I am still confused about the dang OPK. I shouldn't be ovulating until Saturday, but I got a smiley face yesterday morning, when I ejected the test the result line was lighter than the control line and there was a dark blue line going through both test lines from side to side.

Ugh, I am just all together frustrated! I am so sick of people acting like getting pregnant is the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: babymabey. It is NOT the easiest thing :( it really sucks how it just happens for some and others struggle. Its really not fair. Have you considered temping to confirm O? thats really the only for sure way to know its happened. You can get a +opk and gear up to release the egg and it not actually happen. Cruel bodies we have :hugs:


----------



## babymabey

readynwilling said:


> :hugs: babymabey. It is NOT the easiest thing :( it really sucks how it just happens for some and others struggle. Its really not fair. Have you considered temping to confirm O? thats really the only for sure way to know its happened. You can get a +opk and gear up to release the egg and it not actually happen. Cruel bodies we have :hugs:

I have considered temping, I have the thermometer and everything, I just don't know how having to take percocet for pain management will affect it. If I did miss my chance this month I will definitely begin temping next month. I am just so confused because for the last 6 months I have had a 32 day cycle, and with my OPK's I get a positive in the morning, again around 5 pm, another the next morning and then negative from there. After the smiley yesterday all other tests I took after were negative and all the test lines were faint, so I am hoping that I didn't actually ovulate, that it was just a defective test. It's just all so frustrating and it gets more frustrating and confusing the longer it takes to conceive and get a sticky bean.


----------



## Crystal5483

Waiting outside the pharmacy now for my progesterone!!!!!

HCG was 21! Woohoo! 

And he's putting me on metanx for my MTHFR!


----------



## lorojovanos

Crystal, I cannot even begin to tell you how happy I am for you love:)


----------



## echo

Yay Crystal!


----------



## Lindss

Crystal5483 said:


> Waiting outside the pharmacy now for my progesterone!!!!!
> 
> HCG was 21! Woohoo!
> 
> And he's putting me on metanx for my MTHFR!

Yay Crystal!! Good for you girl!!! So exciting!! How have you been feeling?? What are ur pregnancy symptoms?? Give me something good to focus on while Im in my own stupid tww!!:winkwink:


----------



## Mintaroo

AF showed up. See you next month!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay Crystal, finally you have what you need to get your rainbow baby!!!


----------



## B Michaelson

Crystal5483 said:


> Waiting outside the pharmacy now for my progesterone!!!!!
> 
> HCG was 21! Woohoo!
> 
> And he's putting me on metanx for my MTHFR!

Yay!!! Hoping those numbers keep going up.


----------



## Crystal5483

Lindss said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting outside the pharmacy now for my progesterone!!!!!
> 
> HCG was 21! Woohoo!
> 
> And he's putting me on metanx for my MTHFR!
> 
> Yay Crystal!! Good for you girl!!! So exciting!! How have you been feeling?? What are ur pregnancy symptoms?? Give me something good to focus on while Im in my own stupid tww!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha TMI... Gas lol!!! And tired too. But honestly I feel normal. Maybe a little bloat in the belly!


----------



## Lindss

Crystal5483 said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> Waiting outside the pharmacy now for my progesterone!!!!!
> 
> HCG was 21! Woohoo!
> 
> And he's putting me on metanx for my MTHFR!
> 
> Yay Crystal!! Good for you girl!!! So exciting!! How have you been feeling?? What are ur pregnancy symptoms?? Give me something good to focus on while Im in my own stupid tww!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha TMI... Gas lol!!! And tired too. But honestly I feel normal. Maybe a little bloat in the belly!Click to expand...

So glad that things are working out for you!!:happydance: And also that you are feeling good!!!
Is your hubby super excited?!!!

I absolutly hate waiting!! I am 6dpo today and went to the dollar store and bought 7, yes 7 tests...the lady looked at me like I was mental...but I need something to pee on everyday until I get closer to 11dpo and can start busting out the FRER's!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Yes hubby is very excited :) I just hope a pray that I wasn't too late with progesterone.


----------



## JillE87

I had previously posted about a colposcopy I had, had and my worries about it affecting the process but I guess it didn't!

I could not wait any longer and took the test today (Clear Blue) at 10/11DPO and it said 'Pregnant' :cloud9:

I'm just now hoping everything will be alright throughout!

Symptoms:

5DPO: exhaustion set in
7DPO: a single streak of blood when I went to the bathroom, exhaustion, dizziness, vivid dreams, spot of insomnia 
8DPO: serious exhaustion.. To the point I cannot move off of the couch.. Vivid dreams and excessive gas &constipation, dizziness and hot flashes 
9DPO: exhaustion, gas, painful bloating around my lower abdomen.. If I eat a normal sized meal it feels I ate a feast! Fullness in my abdomen (different from the bloating)
10DPO: exhaustion, sore BB's on the left side, fullness, metallic taste, nausea at the smell of cinnamon, extreme hot flashes, dizziness in the middle of the store... BFP!!!!!

Baby dust to you all


----------



## Dantz

JillE87 said:


> I had previously posted about a colposcopy I had, had and my worries about it affecting the process but I guess it didn't!
> 
> I could not wait any longer and took the test today (Clear Blue) at 10/11DPO and it said 'Pregnant' :cloud9:
> 
> I'm just now hoping everything will be alright throughout!
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> 5DPO: exhaustion set in
> 7DPO: a single streak of blood when I went to the bathroom, exhaustion, dizziness, vivid dreams, spot of insomnia
> 8DPO: serious exhaustion.. To the point I cannot move off of the couch.. Vivid dreams and excessive gas &constipation, dizziness and hot flashes
> 9DPO: exhaustion, gas, painful bloating around my lower abdomen.. If I eat a normal sized meal it feels I ate a feast! Fullness in my abdomen (different from the bloating)
> 10DPO: exhaustion, sore BB's on the left side, fullness, metallic taste, nausea at the smell of cinnamon, extreme hot flashes, dizziness in the middle of the store... BFP!!!!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all


Congrats!!


----------



## lorojovanos

So nothing really to note here, still no AF. I tested with an FRER and it was negative. No spotting today but CM has turned from creamy white, to creamy, almost a light tan colour. 
While shopping today, my OB called and has referred us to the head of fertility in the nearest city. We go on January 16th. They specified that they want Matt to come so it seems we will be going in the right direction. 
I'm kind of counting on AF coming, I figure I should have a positive by now but I'm wondering if my LP is a bit longer cause this is the first full cycle, I have taken B6 and b12 right through...
A quick question, if AF comes, do I start Vitex right away? Also, can you take vitex and soy at the same time? I also heard a lot about red raspberry leaf tea, I bought some of that today also. Just looking for some information so I'm prepared if needed...:)


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats JILL


----------



## echo

You can't take soy and vitex, as apparently they cancel each other out. You can start vitex anytime. You can drink the tea anytime. Good luck. I am still hoping that you get a late bfp, though. :hugs:


----------



## startingtotry

I'm going to bow out of the forums for a while, finding it too stressful to think about it all the time! still no AF, but still getting negative when I POAS, currently CD34 and 18dpo so clearly my body is messing with me! 

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test! x


----------



## MrsMummy85

Hi hope it's ok for me to come in on the conversation here.. myself and my dh have 2 gorgeous boys one age 9 and the other age 3 (will be 10 ans 4 in jan) we also had a baby girl last august 2011 but she was born 13 weeks prem and sadly passed away 4 weeks later i suffered a mc in august as well i found out really early was only about 4 weeks ... so we got married 7 weeks ago and decided to try for another baby this being the last time ... I stopped taking my pill in october my last period was the 26th oct i ovulated round about the 11th 12th and we were ( i'm new to this and not sure of all the lingo yet so please bear with me) "active" all that week if you know what i mean, as this is our first month ttc i wasn't expecting too much we don't want to put a lot of pressure on ourselves but when you are ttc you know what it's like you can't seem to help it although dh is a lot more laid back than myself almost to the point of being horizontal haha ... so i know i was only 9/10 dpo yesterday but i had hpt's in so i decided oh why not ... and i was sure i could see the slightest faintest line although it was under torch light to see and i also had to dismantle it to make sure i wasn't seeing things (i know i sound like a crazy person) anyway i spent the whole day checking this same test i didn't want to do another one yesterday i thought it best to wait until this morning, which i have done and took another one about 5 mins ago and sure enough there is another line although still faint but definitely darker than yesterday and i can see it without the torch but i'm still not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me as i'm not due the witch until at least Sun/mon ( it varies between a period of 24 hours every month) im sitting so excited this morning but i don't want to build myself up i also know due to my previous mc not to count my chickens to early scared happy and a whole lot of other emotions at the same time.... my symptoms have really only been the hunger i think ive put on about a stone in the lst few days i can't stop eating no sickness as of yet but with my other preg the sickness didn't start till i hit 5 weeks anyway my nipples are tender to touch and i am urinating a whole lot more i seem to think i'm bursting but when i get there it's just a dribble (tmi sorry) my cm is creamy but not in abundance or anything i would have expected to be low and hard on the cervix by now coming up to my time of the month but it's really high i can't feel the opening ( tmi again sorry) well i will no doubt be taking tests all the way to sunday i shall keep you al updated and i look forward to reading more of your endings happy positive hpt's for all of you hopefully lots of baby dust to you  

xx


----------



## Lindss

lorojovanos said:


> So nothing really to note here, still no AF. I tested with an FRER and it was negative. No spotting today but CM has turned from creamy white, to creamy, almost a light tan colour.
> While shopping today, my OB called and has referred us to the head of fertility in the nearest city. We go on January 16th. They specified that they want Matt to come so it seems we will be going in the right direction.
> I'm kind of counting on AF coming, I figure I should have a positive by now but I'm wondering if my LP is a bit longer cause this is the first full cycle, I have taken B6 and b12 right through...
> A quick question, if AF comes, do I start Vitex right away? Also, can you take vitex and soy at the same time? I also heard a lot about red raspberry leaf tea, I bought some of that today also. Just looking for some information so I'm prepared if needed...:)

Hi, not sure about vitex, but as far as red rasberry leaf tea goes, I take something similiar . It was mde for me by my natural path and its supposed to help with ttc. It has red rasberry leaf in it as well as rasberry nettle....so Im sure that bthe tea works the same way!:thumbup:


----------



## hiri786

Mintaroo said:


> AF showed up. See you next month!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

AF came with a vengence this morning!

So what are we thinking girls? Vitex or Soy? Nothing?


----------



## Fezzie

lorojovanos said:


> AF came with a vengence this morning!
> 
> So what are we thinking girls? Vitex or Soy? Nothing?

:hugs: I'm so sorry loro....


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> AF came with a vengence this morning!
> 
> So what are we thinking girls? Vitex or Soy? Nothing?

Aw, :hugs: Loro. What a witch, huh? Soy is supposed to work like clomid, so...do you wish you had another round of clomid left? If so, go with the soy and see if it works for you. Don't feel like having 100 day cycles anymore and want your hormones balanced? Do the vitex instead. The vitex you have to take for at least 3 cycles for it to be completely active in your system. But, it worked for me. 3rd cycle was 28 days. I had never had a 28 day cycle before. Or, not in the mood to do anything this cycle because it's stressful? Then do nothing and see what happens. I don't know how clomid affects future cycles. It depends on how you feel. Go with what feels like the best move for you right now. This cycle, I'm doing next to nothing, with the exception of :sex:. :shrug:. No stress. :hugs:


----------



## hopeforbfp

MrsMummy I'm so sorry for your loss. I could never imagine going through that. I had a neice born about 12 weeks premature and she was with us for about 4 weeks as well. That was hard enough to go through as the Aunt so I can't imagine being the mother. Fingers crossed this is your sticky bean.


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> AF came with a vengence this morning!
> 
> So what are we thinking girls? Vitex or Soy? Nothing?
> 
> Aw, :hugs: Loro. What a witch, huh? Soy is supposed to work like clomid, so...do you wish you had another round of clomid left? If so, go with the soy and see if it works for you. Don't feel like having 100 day cycles anymore and want your hormones balanced? Do the vitex instead. The vitex you have to take for at least 3 cycles for it to be completely active in your system. But, it worked for me. 3rd cycle was 28 days. I had never had a 28 day cycle before. Or, not in the mood to do anything this cycle because it's stressful? Then do nothing and see what happens. I don't know how clomid affects future cycles. It depends on how you feel. Go with what feels like the best move for you right now. This cycle, I'm doing next to nothing, with the exception of :sex:. :shrug:. No stress. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Love. I kind of do wish I had another round of Clomid. So I think ill try the soy. It's less than 2 months for my apt so I dont have 3 months to give vitex a true shot i guess. Cause they dont want me on anything once i start going there. But, I wont let this cycle go on forever, if at 30 days no AF, ovulation, or BFP, I'll take the Provera and induce a period. I think thats where my heart is at. Kind of hoping that I wont have to see the head of fertility...:thumbup: I just need some advice on how much soy to take. I'm a bit confused about the whole thing...hopefully someone can help me!
And the raspberry leaf tea? Do I just have one cup of that a day?


----------



## Sholi

Lindss said:


> Liz I agree with the other ladies////I am sorry that you had to read that! I am a symptom spotter too, arent we all?! Thats what this board is for, I am still rooting for your BFP Girl!!:hugs:

what happened? i've been away and feeling a bit lost


----------



## Lindss

Sholi said:


> Lindss said:
> 
> 
> Liz I agree with the other ladies////I am sorry that you had to read that! I am a symptom spotter too, arent we all?! Thats what this board is for, I am still rooting for your BFP Girl!!:hugs:
> 
> what happened? i've been away and feeling a bit lostClick to expand...

Someone came onto our thread who I did not recognize and posted twice something very negative about liz. It was incredibly immature and rude, and thank god liz had a nap during that whole thing so she did not have to read it. It has been removed and as far as I know that person will not be re joining our thread!!
This is a place for support and a place to share our feelings and symptoms, no matter what they are, and this was just someone who obviously did not understand that!!


----------



## Crystal5483

Such a busy day!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## turtlemomma

Notice it didn't get posted to the front page last update- af got me Tuesday. Ill be checking in to see how things are going but really need a break from this obsession of checking b&b every ten minutes. :) lol- happy thanksgiving to all you Americans! And to everyone- I am thankful for you! ;)


----------



## PinkPeony10

My temp dipped a lot today. I have also been feeling out the past few days. BFN yesterday. I think I may take a break as well. Congrats to all those that got their bfp! Maybe I will get mine one day...


----------



## Crystal5483

PINK there's an open circle... Did you temp at a different time? That may be why!


----------



## Crystal5483

TURTLE I hear you there on the every ten minutes! I feel like I'm obsessed lol


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry to those that are out... I know what that feels like (hugs)


----------



## babychka

ahhh!!! so i left pretty exhausted, nausea, and tender breast-y yesterday, and instead of just attributing it to too much turkey i wondered if THIS could be the month...

8dpo and poas'ed this morning (early, i know, but im pretty proud of myself for waiting THIS long)...

UMMMM IS THAT WHAT I THINK IT IS???? so excited im scared to be excited...


----------



## babychka

sorry forgot the best part :)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## hope4babe

is that a BFP???

preg


----------



## hope4babe

sorry, forgot the picture... 

i can't manage to insert it


----------



## Crystal5483

Hope4Babe --- I see it! I'd re-test with SMU.


----------



## koj518

Hey ladies, 
Af got me right on time. 
On to the next cycle!


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry Koj!


----------



## lsmarie143

I am testing on the 30th. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lindss

babychka said:


> sorry forgot the best part :)

Looks like a BFP to me!! When you test again don't forget to post the pic!!
I am 8dpo today to, but got a BFN when I tested with FRER this am :( Hoping its still early, or I could have o'd maybe a day later than I thought. My temps have been down for the past two days, so I am hoping maybe implantation, but have had no spotting or any symptoms....I dont think....
It's hard to know because I had two wisdom teeth out on wed and have been having to take Percocet, so maybe my tiredness and over all blah-ness is just from that.
This is our 6th mnth ttc....starting to loose hope


----------



## babychka

I for sure will! It's very early still, don't lose hope lindss!!


----------



## B Michaelson

babychka said:


> ahhh!!! so i left pretty exhausted, nausea, and tender breast-y yesterday, and instead of just attributing it to too much turkey i wondered if THIS could be the month...
> 
> 8dpo and poas'ed this morning (early, i know, but im pretty proud of myself for waiting THIS long)...
> 
> UMMMM IS THAT WHAT I THINK IT IS???? so excited im scared to be excited...

Looks like a BFP to me! Test again!!!!


----------



## babychka

Well just peed again and it's neg... But that first test was FMU... Maybe tomorrow or the next day will try again. It will be too bad if it was a false pos :(


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:


*Hope everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving yesterday enjoyed their holiday :happydance:



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *JILLE87 and BABYCHKA* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html



:test: * MUMMYLOVE *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, INKDCHICK, STARTINGTOTRY, MORASMUM, BELLABLUE, SAFARIGURI, SAMANTAP, ZOEY1, KRYSB, and PINKPEONY10 *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*RIHANNON240* I am hoping you are going to have a late BFP... :dust:


*BABYMAYBEY* :hugs: hang in there Hun! GL :dust:


*CRYSTAL5483* hope the pharmacy wasn't too bad a wait. Progesterone doesn't "save" a pregnancy, however it is helpful as that is one of the main hormones to contribute during pregnancy. So I wouldn't worry, some women aren't given it until they have gone to their 8 wk appt. I for instance think I was about 23DPO... No worries.


*STARTINGTOTRY and PINKPEONY10* totally understand the breaks that we have to take Hun, and I hope that you get a BFP during that time and jump back on to let us know!:dust:


*BABYCHKA* definitely is early, but there is some color hinting on that stick that I hope is the start of your BFP!:dust:


*HOPEF4BABE* I didn't see a pic, but I hope that it is definitely what you think you saw and that it keeps getting darker Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *MINTAROO, LOROJOVANOS, TURTLEMOMMA, and KOJ518 * I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 187* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## MrsMM24

As promised...... to help ease the stress.

You *MUST* keep in mind that this is based on a 28-30 day cycle. So if you _*know*_ that yours is shorter or longer, you have to tweak the numbers or days a little.... GL Ladies

*November!!!*


https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

This is just an idea of the timing, give or take a day ladies!

This really only works/makes sense to look at if you *know* (based on temp drop or specific digi monitor) the exact Ovulation day.

*AFTER IMPLANTING* HCG does not build up enough to show on an HPT or Blood test for 2-3 days! Keep this in mind... Implantation can occur as late as 12DPO!


(Just to keep us in perspective... The thread moves quickly and everyone can't keep up as it does or are new to the thread and haven't read back. I think this will give some good motivation in the middle of the week!)

*Thanks DEBZIE*


----------



## Barhanita

:)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Crystal5483 said:


> PINK there's an open circle... Did you temp at a different time? That may be why!

I took my temp an hour earlier than normal this morning. Had to work an hour earlier. I really don't think an hour would really do that much of a difference. My temp sometimes gets wacky towards the end of my lp and goes up and down. So I should be getting AF within the next couple days. :( I am thinking about taking a break from temping and everything this month. I hardly did any opk's this cycle...and just with that it was less stressful. So we will see. I'm really getting frustrated with this whole thing! :growlmad:


----------



## Dantz

Well, I just got a call from the doctor and my back is NOT broken! Buuuut I do have a large benign tumor and a number of cists on my spine :( This is definitely not good news, but it does mean that if I can stick it out through the pain, we can try in December! Woohoo :)

I have a question, though: what good does temping do? I understand that it lets you know that you've ovulated, but at that point isn't it too late?


----------



## Crystal5483

Temping helps to keep track of when you ovulate. The first month MAY be a bust unless you have a general idea already and then can use the temping to confirm it. But I find that it definitely help me get pregnant! 

PINK - please do not feel down yet! I'm here! PM if you need a chat!

AFM - got 2nd blood draw today - 77! So 21 at 6PM on 11.20 and 77 at 8:30am on 11.23 - doubling every 33.61 hours on avg


----------



## Sholi

please bear in mind that i'm very scared and wary, but any thoughts on the attached pic please?
 



Attached Files:







P1030071.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## jj84

Sholi I can definitely see the second line :)


----------



## Footiec

Sholi said:


> please bear in mind that i'm very scared and wary, but any thoughts on the attached pic please?

Looks promising Sholi FX it's the start of your BFP :dust:
Keep us posted x


----------



## Lindss

Footiec said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> please bear in mind that i'm very scared and wary, but any thoughts on the attached pic please?
> 
> Looks promising Sholi FX it's the start of your BFP :dust:
> Keep us posted xClick to expand...

Looks like a BFP to me!!
Crystal so happy for you and your sticky bean!!!


----------



## IcePrincess

Shopli... Looks like :bfp: to me too!


----------



## Sholi

:blush:
 



Attached Files:







P1030084.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## echo

Congrats Sholi!!


----------



## Sholi

i'm just sitting here staring at the screen. i'm so scared and in shock.


----------



## Sholi

Dantz said:


> Well, I just got a call from the doctor and my back is NOT broken! Buuuut I do have a large benign tumor and a number of cists on my spine :( This is definitely not good news, but it does mean that if I can stick it out through the pain, we can try in December! Woohoo :)
> 
> I have a question, though: what good does temping do? I understand that it lets you know that you've ovulated, but at that point isn't it too late?

what's the plan of action for your back? you seem to have taken it well, considering.


----------



## Lindss

Yay Sholi!!!!:thumbup:
AFM I am 9dpo today and woke up so nauseous......hoping its not my body playing tricks on me!!!


----------



## Crystal5483

SHOLI!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

SHOLI- Oh my goodness hon, that is fabulous! How amazing to see those words:)


----------



## Sholi

on Monday i go back to work, so i'll pop up to the gynae so i can get a blood test. i'm a bit calmer now, but we're scared to just relax about it


----------



## Dantz

Sholi said:


> Dantz said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just got a call from the doctor and my back is NOT broken! Buuuut I do have a large benign tumor and a number of cists on my spine :( This is definitely not good news, but it does mean that if I can stick it out through the pain, we can try in December! Woohoo :)
> 
> I have a question, though: what good does temping do? I understand that it lets you know that you've ovulated, but at that point isn't it too late?
> 
> what's the plan of action for your back? you seem to have taken it well, considering.Click to expand...


I'm so happy for you! I was getting to a point where I was really discouraged, and seeing you successful after a year really helps:happydance:

I'm not sure what the plan is yet. I have to meet with a spine specialist later this week to decide if I need a CT or not and whether or not I'll need surgery. To be honest, I haven't taken it well at all, but my boyfriend is a mess over it (last night he said "but I can't be the one to carry our six kids! hahaha) and I'm just trying to be the positive one. It's benign and my bones aren't broken, so I guess it could be way worse. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## rhiannon240

Congrats Sholi! :happydance:

Sorry about your back Dantz. Hope you heal fast. :hugs:

Afm, now 11 days late and still no sign of af. Going to the doc on monday if i havent started by then. 

fx for everyone still waiting. :dust:


----------



## echo

Dantz, good luck at the docs. I hope it all works out, regardless of being benign, it still must be scary. I'm glad your back isn't broken, though. Take care.


----------



## tmcrowe

Sholi said:


> :blush:

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## tmcrowe

MrsMM24 said:


> :hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *MMMOREOS and READYNWILLING * Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!
> 
> 
> *1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html
> 
> 
> 
> :test: *BELLABLUE, SAFARIGURI, SAMANTAP, and ZOEY1 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​
> 
> :book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, LOROJOVANOS, MINTAROO, INKDCHICK, STARTINGTOTRY, and MORASMUM *
> 
> 
> *PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:
> 
> 
> *LIZLOVELUST* sorry that AF got you Hun, however, I agree, sooo happy that clomid is working for you. Feel free to look at my chart, it is still on my siggy and includes soooo much info. I too totally missed the negative comment that the ADMIN had to remove but glad it was removed if it was that bad. Not sure who even wrote it but assuming they see that it was removed and probably left our thread:dust:
> 
> 
> *LOROJOVANOS* Got my FXD for you Hun! :dust:
> 
> 
> *9MCLATER* :hugs: so sorry to hear that you have had a chemical Hun, I hope you are feeling ok as I know it is a stressful situation that I have been in. GL FXD for your next cycle!:dust:
> 
> 
> *GNOME86* not sure how it effects PCOS, but anemia and injections won't effect TTC more than any other things we have to go through. Taking B12 is normal during TTC so it shouldn't effect too much, you are just going to take a higher dose than what others take. GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> 
> *MRSEVEWAT1* Well of course I remember you!! It's my threads you were on and I for some reason remember most of the ladies that were recurring on my threads. Thanks soooo much for sharing your story with the ladies here. Wishing you a H&H 9 mos Hun!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> *TMCROWE* Nicely, nicely put, I think I have had the same feelings as you expressed as well as some of the feelings that others have expressed, TTC is just an emotional journey no matter the situation and at some point we each probably feel we are offending someone else on their journey. All the hormones that we are filled wil at any given moment doesn't help either huh :haha: GL to you Hun! :dust:
> 
> 
> *CRYSTAL5483* GL with your appt, I know how it is to "know" your pg and wait till the doc can confirm and give you the next step.... :dust:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *DANTZ, CRISTEENA, and LIZLOVELUST* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879
> 
> 
> *Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:
> 
> 
> Please look at *page 136* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!

Thank you! I'm not sure where you're at in your journey, but I truly hope you get your miracle.


----------



## B Michaelson

Congrats Sholi!!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay congrats to all the fabulous BFPs!!!!!


----------



## gnome86

yes i have a thought, i normally congratulate or condole but thats a fr1ggin BFP if ever i saw lover, congratulations, heres to a healthy sticky bean xxxx
had my daughters birthday party today, was awesome and seen bunch of pics of my cousin's miracle never-gonna-happen-naturally-pcos baby corrr she beautiful and lends so much hope! 
love to all! wish we all lived near n could have a busy tuesday mornin coffee meet lol xxx


----------



## gnome86

and dantz re your back, sounds awful hun, was wishing you copious amounts of painkillers but of course when it your back you cant have too much or can cause more damage without realising cant you -hope you recovered asap bab xxx but we got a phrase "lie back and think of england" so hopefully if u have to do that for a bit will lead to your BFP ;)xxxxx :flower:


----------



## Sholi

hi girls, i don't think it will sink in until i go the doctor's on Monday. I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the congrats, it's definitely made the day extra special.


----------



## Dantz

gnome86 said:


> and dantz re your back, sounds awful hun, was wishing you copious amounts of painkillers but of course when it your back you cant have too much or can cause more damage without realising cant you -hope you recovered asap bab xxx but we got a phrase "lie back and think of england" so hopefully if u have to do that for a bit will lead to your BFP ;)xxxxx :flower:


haha thanks I will remember that!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Sholi did you use progesterone this cycle?


----------



## babychka

Still havnt had a chance to confirm with fmu... Tested in the afternoon today with very dilute urine (I know, what was I expecting) reall praying for a positive with fmu tomorrow (10dpo). I'm not even letting myself get excited.. Too nervous


----------



## DaTucker

Congrats to all the BFPs!! 
AF came for me today, if everything goes right, next test day is *gulp* Christmas day! Good luck to the rest of you November testers!


----------



## pcosfighter

Put me down for November! Testing in a week's time! Hoping this is it!


----------



## Sholi

hopeforbfp said:


> Sholi did you use progesterone this cycle?

Nope, just the 100 mg clomid, i think the doctor said that once i actually ovulated, the progesterone would sort itself out. That's why i'm going straight to him 2 moro to startmaking sure it's ok


----------



## despereaux

Congrats to all the bfp's! I'm sorry to all the bfn's and baby dust to you next month:flower:. I had a terrible headache migraine type last night until this morning. I never had a migraine symptom with my first or 2nd daughter while preggy so I don't know if it's a sign or not.


----------



## babymabey

Well I got another smiley OPK today, I am wondering now if the one that I got on Tuesday was a fluke. I will test again in 4 hours, and if it is still positive, I know that I should be ovulating tonight. I hope that this is the real one. 

I have a question for anyone who temps. Before ovulation does your temp drop or increase? I haven't been charting the temps so I can't post anything.


----------



## DaTucker

babymabey said:


> Well I got another smiley OPK today, I am wondering now if the one that I got on Tuesday was a fluke. I will test again in 4 hours, and if it is still positive, I know that I should be ovulating tonight. I hope that this is the real one.
> 
> I have a question for anyone who temps. Before ovulation does your temp drop or increase? I haven't been charting the temps so I can't post anything.

Sometimes you will see a slight dip, but it's not always the case! A lot of times you will know the day after you ovulate bc you have a very noticeable temp increase.


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats to the new BFP's!!! :hugs: to those who the :witch: got :(


----------



## LAWife

I got my BFP yesterday at 9DPO! Today I tested and the line has doubled in strength :) Time to go see the doctor! I had an odd cycle too. Last period was Oct 1-5 and didn't ovulate until November 15th! Anyone else get a positive off an odd cycle?


----------



## kel21

congrats!


----------



## knk2011

LADIES..

I got my bfp on 23rd november.
My bfp chart is below for those who want to look :)
I only had a very small dip on 8dpo and got my bfp on 12dpo xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats LA and KNK:)


----------



## luna_19

Back online after a week away :) congrats to all the new bfps! Loro I'm sorry to see the :witch: got you :hugs: any plans for this cycle?


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *SHOLI, LAWIFE, and KNK2011* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html



:test: * PHOTOGMOMMY *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, INKDCHICK, STARTINGTOTRY, MORASMUM, BELLABLUE, SAFARIGURI, SAMANTAP, ZOEY1, KRYSB, PINKPEONY10, MUMMYLOVE, CHARLIEGIRL27, UNDER25TTC, and MRSMUMMY85 *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*DANTZ* I am so glad to hear that your back isn't broken Hun... Hang in there:dust:


*TMCROWE* Thank you Hun! It's in my siggy, I'm 14/15wks.:dust:


*BABYCHKA* hoping that BFP is darkening Hun!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *DATUCKER * I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 187* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## Sholi

congrats to all the bfp's and sorry to those the :witch: got.

afm - blood test confirms a :BFP:. I can't believe it. 

i love the painful boobs and tummy cramps and even the slight nausea i've had today.


----------



## knk2011

Sholi said:


> congrats to all the bfp's and sorry to those the :witch: got.
> 
> afm - blood test confirms a :BFP:. I can't believe it.
> 
> i love the painful boobs and tummy cramps and even the slight nausea i've had today.

I love mine too, reminds me that things are happening in there :)


----------



## lorojovanos

luna_19 said:


> Back online after a week away :) congrats to all the new bfps! Loro I'm sorry to see the :witch: got you :hugs: any plans for this cycle?

Im doing soy this cycle, a last ditch effort before the head of infertility in January. 
How was your week away?
SHOLI-Thats awesome news!


----------



## knk2011

babymabey said:


> Well I got another smiley OPK today, I am wondering now if the one that I got on Tuesday was a fluke. I will test again in 4 hours, and if it is still positive, I know that I should be ovulating tonight. I hope that this is the real one.
> 
> I have a question for anyone who temps. Before ovulation does your temp drop or increase? I haven't been charting the temps so I can't post anything.

I only used OPK's twice throughout my ttc journey. Once just after implanon was removed, so I wasn't regular, I got a positive and found that "that MUST mean at the end of this month I'll have a baby or a period" either was fine for me at the time. 

After that, the only time I used digital OPKs was this month, and I got my bfp :) So I would stick to using them!!


As per temping, I don't think you can predict with pre ov temps. Temping will only tell you when it's occured, not when it's coming xx


----------



## Charliegirl27

Congrats to all the new bfp's.
AF for me today but I'm pleased as onto iui in dec. good luck to all those still in :)


----------



## Crystal5483

Yay Sholi!!! What's you EDD??


----------



## Lindss

11 dpo for me. Terrible AF like cramps in my lower back all day. Worried that the witch may show her evil face early. Tested with a FRER this am, and looked negative, so left it. An hour and 45 min later came back from taking the kids to school and such, and had a line...and it looks pink...but prob just an evil evap since I swear it was SO NOT THERE at first. I was really hoping after 6 mnths ttc this would be lour month. I did get a positive opk for two days, so if I o'd on the second day that would only make me 10 dpo today. Ugh I hate this!! Hubbing bring home two digital tests for tomorow and the day after. Trying not to loose all hope,.....but its very hard


----------



## Renner

Lindss said:


> 11 dpo for me. Terrible AF like cramps in my lower back all day. Worried that the witch may show her evil face early. Tested with a FRER this am, and looked negative, so left it. An hour and 45 min later came back from taking the kids to school and such, and had a line...and it looks pink...but prob just an evil evap since I swear it was SO NOT THERE at first. I was really hoping after 6 mnths ttc this would be lour month. I did get a positive opk for two days, so if I o'd on the second day that would only make me 10 dpo today. Ugh I hate this!! Hubbing bring home two digital tests for tomorow and the day after. Trying not to loose all hope,.....but its very hard

I would say test again. I tested at 13dpo waited a couple minutes, concluded it was negative. Came back a little bit later and there was a line! So I did another test a couple hours later and had to wait about 7 mins for a line to start to appear (very faint) but these were interenet cheapies so idk if that makes a difference. After a day late the line started to appear quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Stevi11

I am now 16 DPO and havent even tested once! I'm amazed! I O'd about 4 days earlier than i usually do(CD12). So i am not technically late. I'm not suppose to start until the 28th. I'm going to try and wait it out and see if the witch comes. My boobs have been kinda sore the last 3 or 4 days or so. Same with my nipples. My boob feel full too. I have been crampy here and there since about 10DPO. My fingers are crossed!

Today i flipped a coin to see if i was going to test or not. It was tails so one more day of waiting. I think i'll do the same tomorrow morning.


----------



## readynwilling

Stevi11 - your CD1 should move with your O date. Your leuteal Phase (# days between ov and AF) is always the same... so if you FOR SURE ov'd on CD 12 i'd say you are 4 days LATE!


----------



## setarei

I didn't even bother joining this thread because after last month's chemical pregnancy and the fact that I had no symptoms (except bloating), I was sure that I was out this month.

Once my kitty started sleeping on my belly and getting upset if I left the house, I knew something was up and did a test. Turns out kitty was right because I got my :bfp: today and am waiting for my beta levels to confirm.

Congrats to all those who got their positives and :dust: to those moving on to december.


----------



## Stevi11

readynwilling said:


> Stevi11 - your CD1 should move with your O date. Your leuteal Phase (# days between ov and AF) is always the same... so if you FOR SURE ov'd on CD 12 i'd say you are 4 days LATE!

That is what i thought but I didnt want to see another BFN so I figured if she didnt show her face by the time she normally does then i would test. But now you have me feeling like i should test tonight. I think i might wait until the morning for 2 reasons. 1) better pee 2)i dont want my DH there when i get my BFP bc i really want to suprise him in some cute way.


----------



## readynwilling

I hope so Stevi :hugs: I probably would wait too. It seems like a very good sign to me, but i hate to give you false hope - i hope im right!!


----------



## B Michaelson

GL Stevi! FX...eeep


----------



## luna_19

Omg sholi you got your bfp!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## babymabey

knk2011 said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> Well I got another smiley OPK today, I am wondering now if the one that I got on Tuesday was a fluke. I will test again in 4 hours, and if it is still positive, I know that I should be ovulating tonight. I hope that this is the real one.
> 
> I have a question for anyone who temps. Before ovulation does your temp drop or increase? I haven't been charting the temps so I can't post anything.
> 
> I only used OPK's twice throughout my ttc journey. Once just after implanon was removed, so I wasn't regular, I got a positive and found that "that MUST mean at the end of this month I'll have a baby or a period" either was fine for me at the time.
> 
> After that, the only time I used digital OPKs was this month, and I got my bfp :) So I would stick to using them!!
> 
> 
> As per temping, I don't think you can predict with pre ov temps. Temping will only tell you when it's occured, not when it's coming xxClick to expand...

That is actually what I wanted to temp for. I have been using OPK's for about 6 months and I have never been confused by them, they've been straight forward. But last month I had a chemical pregnancy and figured my cycle would be messed up a little bit, but I was completely confused when I got a smiley on my CD 14 when I don't ovulate until CD 18-20. I got another smiley on CD 19 and more on CD 20 with very strong test lines. I wouldn't have been so confused this month if I was able to temp and know for sure if I actually ovulated because I was about to call this month a bust with the CD 14 positive. I am glad I didn't though, I am glad I know my body better than a test because I know that I definitely ovulated on CD 19 and we were able to bed at the right time:blush:

Congrats on your BFP:happydance:, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

I hope you girls can help me, I've posted elsewhere and I'm getting no where, fast.
Can anyone tell me what to expect at our first FS apt on Jan 16th? They said itd be about 2 hours, and we'd be meeting with the Dr, a psychologist and a family therapist...


----------



## kel21

Wish I could help, but I have never been.


----------



## readynwilling

lorojovanos said:


> I hope you girls can help me, I've posted elsewhere and I'm getting no where, fast.
> Can anyone tell me what to expect at our first FS apt on Jan 16th? They said itd be about 2 hours, and we'd be meeting with the Dr, a psychologist and a family therapist...

There is an Assisted Conception section:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/

try in there :flower: i HTH


----------



## knk2011

babymabey said:


> knk2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> Well I got another smiley OPK today, I am wondering now if the one that I got on Tuesday was a fluke. I will test again in 4 hours, and if it is still positive, I know that I should be ovulating tonight. I hope that this is the real one.
> 
> I have a question for anyone who temps. Before ovulation does your temp drop or increase? I haven't been charting the temps so I can't post anything.
> 
> I only used OPK's twice throughout my ttc journey. Once just after implanon was removed, so I wasn't regular, I got a positive and found that "that MUST mean at the end of this month I'll have a baby or a period" either was fine for me at the time.
> 
> After that, the only time I used digital OPKs was this month, and I got my bfp :) So I would stick to using them!!
> 
> 
> As per temping, I don't think you can predict with pre ov temps. Temping will only tell you when it's occured, not when it's coming xxClick to expand...
> 
> That is actually what I wanted to temp for. I have been using OPK's for about 6 months and I have never been confused by them, they've been straight forward. But last month I had a chemical pregnancy and figured my cycle would be messed up a little bit, but I was completely confused when I got a smiley on my CD 14 when I don't ovulate until CD 18-20. I got another smiley on CD 19 and more on CD 20 with very strong test lines. I wouldn't have been so confused this month if I was able to temp and know for sure if I actually ovulated because I was about to call this month a bust with the CD 14 positive. I am glad I didn't though, I am glad I know my body better than a test because I know that I definitely ovulated on CD 19 and we were able to bed at the right time:blush:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP:happydance:, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you :)

I recommend temping with OPKs, that way you know when ovulation is coming and when it has passed. Win win situation!


----------



## Sholi

lorojovanos said:


> I hope you girls can help me, I've posted elsewhere and I'm getting no where, fast.
> Can anyone tell me what to expect at our first FS apt on Jan 16th? They said itd be about 2 hours, and we'd be meeting with the Dr, a psychologist and a family therapist...

i've only ever been to the consultant gynae and basically they took down all our details and kept a copy of DH's SA. This particular doctor didn't pay much attention and i changed to my current one, who I want to kiss everytime i see. He's super attentive, listened to what i said and figured out what was happening and went straight the point to fix it. Just give them all the information you can, even if they haven't asked for it. I told mine today that my mum miscarried loads because of lack of progesterone, so just in case he's given me some, even thought my progesterone levels are fine. I think it's great that a psychologist and family therapist are going to be there. I cried at my appointmnet because I was so sad and frustrated about ttc'ing and having someone there to help you with it, is great.

you must be so excited Loro, i know i was. i wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Sholi

luna_19 said:


> Omg sholi you got your bfp!!! :happydance: :happydance:

i know isn't it just crazy!!! I cried so much when i saw it on the test. all my fingers and toes are crossed, I'm so scared.


----------



## meant2bamom

Sholi said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Omg sholi you got your bfp!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> i know isn't it just crazy!!! I cried so much when i saw it on the test. all my fingers and toes are crossed, I'm so scared.Click to expand...

Congrats Sholi! Were you in the Never had a BFP thread? I think I remember seeing you there. So happy for you :)


----------



## Sholi

stevie, i understand you wanting to wait, since my cp in february I have never since then tested early because the disappoinment was too much to bear. This month i tested four days early because the signs where just like the time in february, only till i confirmed it with a digi did i start to believe. I think you are safe to test today, but it's a good thing to use tomorrow's wee better. 

fingers crossed and lots of :dust:


----------



## Stevi11

I crashed and tested lastnight and what a suprise a BFN! ofcourse. I have been doing the q-tip test since yesterday and i have a ton of lotiony CM but no signs of AF yet.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: Stevi11. you not out until AF shows. I get a lot of Creamy CM in early pregnancy.


----------



## knk2011

I've got creamy cm now.
I didn't have any in the 2ww, then it went sticky until now.


----------



## Stevi11

I'm just trying to not think about it. I got kind of upset lastnight about it. I didnt tell my DH that i tested bc he would be mad at me. We made a packed that I wouldnt test until the 29th.


----------



## Sholi

meant2bamom said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> Omg sholi you got your bfp!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> i know isn't it just crazy!!! I cried so much when i saw it on the test. all my fingers and toes are crossed, I'm so scared.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Sholi! Were you in the Never had a BFP thread? I think I remember seeing you there. So happy for you :)Click to expand...

thanks!! nope i don't think it was me because I had three bfp's in february but it turned out to be a chemical. maybe it was before february?


----------



## lorojovanos

readynwilling said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I hope you girls can help me, I've posted elsewhere and I'm getting no where, fast.
> Can anyone tell me what to expect at our first FS apt on Jan 16th? They said itd be about 2 hours, and we'd be meeting with the Dr, a psychologist and a family therapist...
> 
> There is an Assisted Conception section:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/
> 
> try in there :flower: i HTHClick to expand...

I do have a thread in there but no one has answered. I thought maybe here since I already have established relationships with you guys. Even though I know its not the right place:blush:


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> readynwilling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I hope you girls can help me, I've posted elsewhere and I'm getting no where, fast.
> Can anyone tell me what to expect at our first FS apt on Jan 16th? They said itd be about 2 hours, and we'd be meeting with the Dr, a psychologist and a family therapist...
> 
> There is an Assisted Conception section:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/
> 
> try in there :flower: i HTHClick to expand...
> 
> I do have a thread in there but no one has answered. I thought maybe here since I already have established relationships with you guys. Even though I know its not the right place:blush:Click to expand...

Wish I could help, Loro, but I don't know. I wish I lived in Canada right now, as I just found out I don't qualify for affordable health insurance, so I can't even go to a regular doc unless I'm sick, then it's covered. I hope someone has some advise for you. :hugs:


----------



## echo

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/when-youre-not-expecting/201005/infertility-counseling-getting-started

?? Helpful?


----------



## meant2bamom

Sholi - must have been a different thread. I think this is a sign I spend too much time on these forums!!! 

Loro - I have no advice sorry :( Hope you get an answer!

Echo - You have to pay for regular check ups? Thats awful! makes me very grateful to live in Canada. :hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Loro i'm so glad your dh agreed to see a specialist :hugs:

Echo that sucks about your insurance, fertility treatments aren't covered here but at least the testing is


----------



## lorojovanos

ECHO- That stinks big time, that is one thing I am very grateful for, is our OHIP coverage. It's amazing. We normally have to wait quite a long time to see a specialist for example, but it costs nothing. 
LUNA- Matt didnt necessarily agree to see a specilaist, they just called and said we have an apt and gave it to me. BUT he didnt decline or even question going:) At some point, we have to have the discussion, before going there, how far we are willing to go. I just kind of want to ask myself all of these questions first, so I'm prepared when he and I have the talk...It's always been a "what if" scenario, and now that its a "have to" situation, I really dont know how far i want to go. It's a lot of soul searching. For sure, he needs to have an SA and I need ALL my b/w done, U/S, maybe HSG... If there is any issue with a blocked tube etc, our coverage pays for part of IUI and IVF...:) But, for all I know, Matt may only want to just try Femara or something. To be honest, we never really thought we would have to go...


----------



## Lindss

Sorry you are having to go through all of this loro...
AFM tested this am and BFN....either 11 or 12 dpo, not ssure. Had some pinkish cm when I wiped two x this am, but that was all. Seems a little late for IB, so trying not to loose all hope. Hope its not AF early. Not due for her until fri.....


----------



## readynwilling

lorojovanos said:


> ECHO- That stinks big time, that is one thing I am very grateful for, is our OHIP coverage. It's amazing. We normally have to wait quite a long time to see a specialist for example, but it costs nothing.

This is not entirely true LOL. It does cost us... in tax dollars. We pay WAY MORE taxes then they do in the USA, and some of that money pays the drs, so we don't have to pay at each visit.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



CONGRATS!!!! :bfp: *SETAREI* Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


*1st Trimester Thread*!!:happydance: LINK:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1251845-spring-summer-2013-babies-24-we-here.html



:test: * LINDSS *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:​

:book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, INKDCHICK, STARTINGTOTRY, MORASMUM, BELLABLUE, SAFARIGURI, SAMANTAP, ZOEY1, KRYSB, PINKPEONY10, MUMMYLOVE, UNDER25TTC, MRSMUMMY85, and PHOTOGMOMMY *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*SHOLI* That's exactly how I was, after losses it was so easy for me to embrace the pregnancy symptoms that I had.... 


*LINDSS* I would say test in 2-3 days to let HCG build Hun, you aren't out, there is no AF! Look at my chart, I didn't get a BFP till well past AF in numerous cycles:dust:


*STEVI11* so Awesome that you were able to wait, hang in there Hun, no AF is a good sign. You can check my chart out too, I got negatives in the past pregnancies but then 18DPO BFPs:dust:


*READYNWILLING* Not that I am an expert, but sure have been doing this and charting for a long while. LP is not necessarily the same all the time. You can click my chart below and see alot of my 37 cycles to include any meds or anything (none of which I took for TTC) and see that an LP is not always the same in the majority of women. Infact an LP is typically with 2-3 days the same. There are more times that it does occur the same length but by no means the same. That is the great part about charting. As well, I think it was mentioned in the thread that charting is only good for confirming OV, but that is only partially right, because charting will help to show that your LP varies by no more than 3 days and also shows a range for OV so that the following month you can get a better guess... GL Hun!:dust:


*LOROJOVANOS* I think the information that you gave shows me that my first FS appt was different than what yours will be, as well as I am in the US so it is likely different how they set it up. But based on past OBGYN information, and the info that I was able to give upon arriving, our first appt was alot of communication, explaining our wishes why we were there, explaining the options that they offered (IUI, IVF, etc), then we discussed other test results from my doc (I've had HSGs, etc). We got blood drawn (ALOT), we made a decision to which option we would start with, got information, donor sites, etc, and then we left. GL, hope this info helped... :dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *CHARLIEGIRL27 * I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 187* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## lsmarie143

AF is suppose to come tomorrow. No sign of the Witch coming. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## lorojovanos

readynwilling said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> ECHO- That stinks big time, that is one thing I am very grateful for, is our OHIP coverage. It's amazing. We normally have to wait quite a long time to see a specialist for example, but it costs nothing.
> 
> This is not entirely true LOL. It does cost us... in tax dollars. We pay WAY MORE taxes then they do in the USA, and some of that money pays the drs, so we don't have to pay at each visit.Click to expand...

All I was meaning is I'm thankful I can go to the Dr, take my son to the Dr's, anything can be wrong, and I dont have to hesitate, or worry that I dont have enough money in my pocket.


----------



## echo

Taxes pay for services, works the same way in the US, too, but not for healthcare. Out of pocket would cost my husband and I about $500/month for $60 co-pay, and $3000 deductible. I am just going to continue the all natural route. I don't need healthcare for any other reason. And luckily in my state, no one is refused service for lack of coverage, and one of the top 100 hospitals in the nation is 5 minutes from my house. And I've been looking, there are fertility grants out there for the uninsured. Who knows what will happen, for now, I will just deal with not knowing what my hormone levels are, and stuff. It's okay.
Good luck Loro, I'm happy you get to move forward. However you decide to move on, I wish you the best. :hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

ECHO that is awful :( I'm SO thankful for my company as they pay a HUGE portion of our healthcare costs. That sucks that you do not qualify. My mom was on one for like $30/month. I think it was Community something. That was two years ago.


----------



## echo

Yeah, that's what I don't qualify for. Community care, I think it's called. Neither does my husband, whose company offers no benefits whatsoever. How is this healthcare mandate fair to those of us left in the gray area?


----------



## Crystal5483

That's annoying :(


----------



## echo

Indeed. 

I should write to the government once a week and see if anything happens, lol.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Echo that sucks. When I was going to school we got private healthcare for just me and left my husband uninsured. I had/have kaiser. I don't know if its available in your state or not but my individual plan was about $160 or $180 or something like that which is still kinda expensive. I know when I was looking though I saw some individual plans for around 100 a month with different companies. We searched through insurance broker sights. Have you considered ordering one of those at home sperm tests?

Sholi I'm sure you've told me before but what was your OH SA results? I'm so excited for you.


----------



## echo

Unfortunately, do to the healthcare mandate in my state, many plans are unavailable. For now, I am going to let things be, take care of myself and see what happens. I still don't think it's fair, but I will figure something out. Thanks ladies, I appreciate it. This ttc journey is quite the bumpy road.


----------



## echo

And I just want to say, Loro, that for the longest time it seems, my iPod wanted to autocorrect Loro to lord, but now if I spell anything near lord, it corrects to Loro. Lol


----------



## Crystal5483

echo - not that there is much that I can do - but if there is ANYTHING you need - a letter written - or anything, just let me know. I am very lucky to work where I do with the healthcare coverage that I have - where pretty much everything is covered. I've only come across ONE thing that wasn't so far and that was the Metanx for the MTHFR but I think it's because this whole thing is still new to the health care world. So please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## echo

Thanks, crystal.


----------



## Lindss

When AF is approaching is it normal for my temp to go up or to stay the same? I am 12 to 13 dpo and have for the last five days had a temp of between 35.4 and 35.6...not my normal 36.8/ For the past few days have had some brwn cm when wiped, but really watery and not enough to wear a pad at all.....sorry tmi/ AF due fri, just wondering do u guys think Im out this mnth?? HELP!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

If theres anything I can do ECHO, you know, from way up here, I will! :)
LINDSS- I wouldnt say youre out until your period is in full swing!
AFM- Last day of soy tonight, but holy moly EWCM. I have been doing some googling, and it appears that soy can cause an abundance of EWCM! I just dont know if its through the entire cycle. Since opk's dont work for me, this ewcm can possibly throw me off to know when its fertile time. I think I may start taking epo today, just 1000mg, instead of the normal 3000 just to see what it does.


----------



## Stevi11

I'm out. AF showed this morning. Right on her usual day :( No christmas present for us this year.


----------



## echo

:hugs: Stevi.


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh STEVI I'm sorry


----------



## Sholi

hope my dh's sa results were great, so much that he wanted to tell everyone!!! :haha:

stevie - :hugs:

loro - i think you need to have the talk so that when you do get there, it's all done and dusted. DH and I talk a lot and from the start we agreed that we would try anything except donor, as we want the children to be 100% ours or 100% not ours, ifyou now what i mean. It helps that dh is very willing and ready to jump into anything. I didn't want him to do the SA and he insisted. Sort things out so that you don't waste time when you do get there and you're both on the same page. :hugs:


----------



## Lindss

sorry stevi xx


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: stevi


----------



## lorojovanos

Sholi said:


> hope my dh's sa results were great, so much that he wanted to tell everyone!!! :haha:
> 
> stevie - :hugs:
> 
> loro - i think you need to have the talk so that when you do get there, it's all done and dusted. DH and I talk a lot and from the start we agreed that we would try anything except donor, as we want the children to be 100% ours or 100% not ours, ifyou now what i mean. It helps that dh is very willing and ready to jump into anything. I didn't want him to do the SA and he insisted. Sort things out so that you don't waste time when you do get there and you're both on the same page. :hugs:

We both do want to have another baby, but we thought since we beat the odds with Logan, we thought it would just happen. We have talked and he has said we will do what it takes, just not talked in depth cause as i said, we didnt think it would go that far. We have talked and we won't adopt, or use donors of any kinds, but with the apt nearing, I think I need to decide how far I am willing to go, so I have my feet firmly planted on the ground before we chat together. I do not think IVF for instance, is out the window as we have the money and the support, but Matt has said before, hes just unsure how i would handle it. He does know me better than anyone. He and i are very different, he is VERY black and white and shows no emotion, but there is always a grey area with me and I wear my heart on my sleeve. I think this is where I'm stuck, I need to find out more information and decide, dig deep, about how far I feel I can emotionally go. Matt will be my cheerleader and support system, no matter what we do...


----------



## Lindss

lorojovanos said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> hope my dh's sa results were great, so much that he wanted to tell everyone!!! :haha:
> 
> stevie - :hugs:
> 
> loro - i think you need to have the talk so that when you do get there, it's all done and dusted. DH and I talk a lot and from the start we agreed that we would try anything except donor, as we want the children to be 100% ours or 100% not ours, ifyou now what i mean. It helps that dh is very willing and ready to jump into anything. I didn't want him to do the SA and he insisted. Sort things out so that you don't waste time when you do get there and you're both on the same page. :hugs:
> 
> We both do want to have another baby, but we thought since we beat the odds with Logan, we thought it would just happen. We have talked and he has said we will do what it takes, just not talked in depth cause as i said, we didnt think it would go that far. We have talked and we won't adopt, or use donors of any kinds, but with the apt nearing, I think I need to decide how far I am willing to go, so I have my feet firmly planted on the ground before we chat together. I do not think IVF for instance, is out the window as we have the money and the support, but Matt has said before, hes just unsure how i would handle it. He does know me better than anyone. He and i are very different, he is VERY black and white and shows no emotion, but there is always a grey area with me and I wear my heart on my sleeve. I think this is where I'm stuck, I need to find out more information and decide, dig deep, about how far I feel I can emotionally go. Matt will be my cheerleader and support system, no matter what we do...Click to expand...

Sending you hugs! You will make the right choice for you. Who knew this ttc thing was going to be so damn hard!!:hugs:


----------



## luna_19

Loro it sounds like you have a great guy :)


----------



## Sholi

matt and you sound very much like fabian and me. He's very good with situations and problems and i tend to get very anxious and break down. It seems you are quite sorted and on the same page, you just need to mentalize yourself for what may lay ahead. That's what i started to do in the past few months. Ivf cover still hasn't been approved entirely by our health authority and i was prepared to go up to the top and raise hell if hey hadn't done anything about it by the time it was our turn. I was even prepared to go public about it. i live in a place with a population of 30,000 where everyone knows everyone, so our infertility would have been common knowledge. 

In gibraltar we pay a lot of taxes and they cover everything really, especially in healthcare, but Ivf still hasn't been included. I am glad to pay high taxes for these reasons, especially when i hear your stories. I think we are very lucky in that respect.


----------



## Safariguri

Hey all! I'm out, AF showed a little late on the 22nd, but I didn't have high hopes, we didn't really time it well. But December will be the month! GL to all with the new baby bumps! Can't wait to join you soon! And GL to those I will see in the December thread! :)


----------



## MrsMM24

:hi:Welcome all New Joiners!!!! GL FXD! _*You will notice that your name has been added to the front page...*_:dust::dust:



:test: * MISSBX and SAYWHAT2012 *:test: Good Luck to you Hun! :dust:[/CENTER]


:book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, INKDCHICK, STARTINGTOTRY, MORASMUM, BELLABLUE, SAMANTAP, ZOEY1, KRYSB, PINKPEONY10, MUMMYLOVE, UNDER25TTC, MRSMUMMY85, PHOTOGMOMMY, and LINDSS *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


*SHOLI* I am still LOL at DH so extremely happy with his results he had to tell everyone... :haha:


*LINDSS* I would still count you in Hun, EVERYONE is different in that area as well. You are welcome to look thru my charts, my temp nose-dived when AF came but remained up until then for the majority of my cycles. But then, my LP is usually 13+ sooo, and I've not gotten a BFP before about 16DPO. GL FXD!:dust:


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *STEVI11 and SAFARIGURI * I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 187* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm so sorry the witch came Stevi and Safari. 

Sholi that's great about DHs SA. I thought maybe it was low and it gave me hope for a natural conception. Either way that's great news.

Me and DH have also talked about how far we would go. We agree with the 100% ours or 100% not. Though DH has expressed concerns to me about adoption. It scares him to death that if we adopted he wouldn't connect with or love the child. I'm sure he would but its just a fear of his.


----------



## Crystal5483

So sorry the witch came Stevi & Safari :hugs:


----------



## despereaux

Hi, I tested yesterday morning at 5am at 12dpo I think with clearblue and my result was negative with a very very faint line positive like it's kinda there (background) but you have to look harder. Is it more like a negative result than considering positive?


----------



## lorojovanos

Can you post?


----------



## despereaux

lorojovanos said:


> Can you post?

Hi sory I didn't take a pic of it. I'm scared to test tomorrow as it might be not clear to read again and I only have one clearblue test left so planning to miss my period first which is due tomorrow or so) then maybe test again on wednesday/thursday.


----------



## lorojovanos

Good luck:)


----------



## rhiannon240

Im out. Fx for next month.
:dust:


----------



## Missbx

Af still late again unless I ovulated later then a thought :wacko: 

Congratulations to all the ladies that got there BFP :) 

And to those that got Af I hope you get your BFP at Christmas!! :hugs:


----------



## Sholi

hopeforbfp said:


> I'm so sorry the witch came Stevi and Safari.
> 
> Sholi that's great about DHs SA. I thought maybe it was low and it gave me hope for a natural conception. Either way that's great news.
> 
> Me and DH have also talked about how far we would go. We agree with the 100% ours or 100% not. Though DH has expressed concerns to me about adoption. It scares him to death that if we adopted he wouldn't connect with or love the child. I'm sure he would but its just a fear of his.

It was me who had the problem, i wasn't ovulating. Clomid at a higher dose of 100mg did the trick.


----------



## Dantz

Missbx said:


> Af still late again unless I ovulated later then a thought :wacko:
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies that got there BFP :)
> 
> And to those that got Af I hope you get your BFP at Christmas!! :hugs:

We've been trying for the same amount of time :) I hope you get your bfp this month, but if you don't, maybe we can be bump buddies!



Sholi said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry the witch came Stevi and Safari.
> 
> Sholi that's great about DHs SA. I thought maybe it was low and it gave me hope for a natural conception. Either way that's great news.
> 
> Me and DH have also talked about how far we would go. We agree with the 100% ours or 100% not. Though DH has expressed concerns to me about adoption. It scares him to death that if we adopted he wouldn't connect with or love the child. I'm sure he would but its just a fear of his.
> 
> It was me who had the problem, i wasn't ovulating. Clomid at a higher dose of 100mg did the trick.Click to expand...

Just curious, how does the doctor tell if you aren't ovulating? Do you have to temp? And can you get positive opk's and still be not ovulating?


----------



## Crystal5483

My doctor did say that just because you have positive OPKs it doesn't necessarily mean you have ovulated. Since OPKs are only an indicator if a surge of LH, not an indicator that an egg had dropped.


----------



## luna_19

dantz you can tell if you're ovulating by temping but doctors will have you do blood work at around 7 dpo to tell for sure :)

opks can go the other way too, I've never had a positive but I am definitely ovulating based on my temps and blood work


----------



## Dantz

hmm.. that's something to think about. I'm just trying to think of things I can do myself at home because I'm pretty sure my accident/sickness policy wont cover anything like this :(


----------



## lorojovanos

Dantz- I suggest temping hon, if all else, you can physically see what your body is up to. A lot of women swear by opk's, it doesnt work for me having pcos but if you combine it with temping, you can at least confirm that you have in fact ovulated!


----------



## Lindss

Well Im out this month. Af came thru the night for me :( on to next mnth, month 7 ttc


----------



## Dantz

I'm thinking about trying it. I'm just horrible at waking up as it is, idk if I could do it!

Sorry to hear that Lindss :(


----------



## lsmarie143

Very Faint :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Taking another test Sunday Morning to get a good picture!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats!


----------



## Lindss

lsmarie143 said:


> Very Faint :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Taking another test Sunday Morning to get a good picture!!

congrats! :happydance:


----------



## echo

Congrats!!


----------



## Sholi

Dantz all he did was a cd21 blood test for progesterone. It was meant to be 37 or up and this time i had 32. With the chlomid, i had 93!!!!

The day before i didn't ovulate, i had a very big and healthy egg waiting to come out, but it never did.

I hope this helps


----------



## despereaux

lsmarie143 said:


> Very Faint :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Taking another test Sunday Morning to get a good picture!!

Congrats! :flower: Did you use clearblue or frer? Thanks


----------



## Lindss

Guys how do I find the december thread?


----------



## CastawayBride

Lindss said:


> Guys how do I find the december thread?

This one?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...p-1-find-your-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html


----------



## lsmarie143

despereaux said:


> lsmarie143 said:
> 
> 
> Very Faint :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Taking another test Sunday Morning to get a good picture!!
> 
> Congrats! :flower: Did you use clearblue or frer? ThanksClick to expand...

I used the FRER..The cheap walmart brand showed negative the morning before.


----------



## B Michaelson

Im out.


----------



## Fezzie

Sholi said:


> please bear in mind that i'm very scared and wary, but any thoughts on the attached pic please?

CONGRATULATIONS, SHOLI!!!! I am so excited for you. I haven't been on in awhile..... Way to go!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

I was wondering where you were FEZZIE...how are you?


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Grr I hate unsubscribing myself!!

Congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Come on over to December (link at bottom)... Let's go to work on that BFP some more!:dust:


:bfp: CONGRATS ISMARIE143 :bfp: wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!



:book: Still waiting on news from *GODSENTANGEL, ME_POO, PJSTENSGAARD, BABY_DREAM, SHEDGE84, WANTABELLY, TORI22508, FAITHHOPELOV3, MRS.MASON515, xGRACEx, BCHTCH, MUMMYTO3, TMCROWE, AMYMACGILL, INKDCHICK, STARTINGTOTRY, MORASMUM, BELLABLUE, SAMANTAP, ZOEY1, KRYSB, PINKPEONY10, MUMMYLOVE, UNDER25TTC, MRSMUMMY85, PHOTOGMOMMY, MISSBX, SAYWHAT2012 ,.BABYHOPES, DESPEREAUX, HOPIN4ABUMP, and PCOSFIGHTER *


*PMA LADIES...* You are NOT out of this egg chase if there is :af: = good sign!! FXD:dust:


:wave: Hi Ladies, sorry to have been gone so long, I have read back. Didn't mean to miss month's end.... Updated my journal, but came down with one illness after another. Hope you are all doing well.


:hugs: so sorry that AF has flown in on you *RHIANNON240, LINDSS, and B MICHAELSON* I hope that you will join us again on your next cycle! Here we are: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-ttc-bump-buddy-holiday-bfp.html#post23115879


*Ladies wanting to Chart/temp* Click on my chart in my signature, sign up for a free account there and then fertilityfriend has awesome charting and temping information to follow. It is truly a helpful OV tool and tool to get to know your cycle. :dust:


Please look at *page 187* once you have OV confirmed and before you start testing, for motivation on the chase! GL!


----------

